# KENNY KEN VS MAC UK let the battle commence



## flinty90

THIS guys is the battle of the year

1 year , finish date Valentines Day 2013

Kenny Ken Versus Mac uk The biggest gainer wins a donated £150

Donations from Flinty and Expletive. to be paid into the hands of the winner

Please support both participants in there epic journey

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rules of Engagement

Here are your rules

Both contestants need to post photos of the condition they are in now. needs to be a well lit photo(s) with legs included.

Poses:

Double Bi

Back double Bi

Rear Lat spread

Standing natural

The winner will be the contestant who has improved there physique the most over 12 months.

Taken into consideration will be Mass, Body fat and proportion

There are no limits to AAS use however Site Enhancement Oil is banned.

thanks Expletive !!!

Kenny Kens starting pics





Mac UK starting pics


----------



## Kennyken

right this is the thread boys il be subbing this now.


----------



## Milky

I would like it better if Verne Troyer was a part of this too...


----------



## bigguns247

Subbed boys!


----------



## expletive

You need to post up pics of the condition you are in now. legs included


----------



## flinty90

EXPLETIVE WILL ADD IN THE RULES FOR THE COMP REGARDING JUDGING !!!!


----------



## guvnor82

Milky said:


> I would like it better if Verne Troyer was a part of this too...


don't make it 2 hard for them.


----------



## Fullhouse

Milky said:


> I would like it better if Verne Troyer was a part of this too...


So that would be some battle zorro, rentboy and mini me pmsl


----------



## Kennyken

Right just a little about me at the moment :

im 5ft 11

im 24 years old

im 95kg or 15st

24% bf

Been training for about 3 months but had the last 3-4 weeks off due to personal problems/health so this is great to get back into it hard.

do pull, push legs and 15 mins steady cardio after lifting


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Weekly or daily updates ?


its your journey mate update when you feel you want to


----------



## flinty90

repped you both for starting this comp !!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

good idea, same poses for start pics, then same again in updates and at te end.


----------



## expletive

Both contestants need to post photos of the condition they are in now. needs to be a well lit photo(s) with legs included.

Poses:

Double Bi

Back double Bi

Rear Lat spread

Standing natural

The winner will be the contestant who has improved there physique the most over 12 months.

Taken into consideration will be Mass, Body fat and proportion

There are no limits to AAS use however Site Enhancement Oil is banned.


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> We need to do same poses? Picture wise?


i need to learn how to pose mac lol.....im only a beginner


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> i need to learn how to pose mac lol.....im only a beginner


PMSL just take 4 photos

1 from front

1 from back

1 from side

1 legs

all poses are to have both arms tensed in a double bicep pose


----------



## Fullhouse

Kennyken said:


> i need to learn how to pose mac lol.....im only a beginner


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good luck boys. Subbed.


----------



## Fullhouse

tyramhall said:


> 24??


He had a hard paper round


----------



## Dux

MacUK said:


> We need to do same poses? Picture wise?


Don't turn into Kenny, he'll be doing the questions.


----------



## tyramhall

Good luck lads!


----------



## JM

Subbed,good luck lads


----------



## tyramhall

Fullhouse said:


> He had a hard paper round


Lol. Think ive deleted the post by mistake. Phones playing up big time today!


----------



## Tommy10

Best of luck lads :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

12 month seems a long time though? what about 1/4ly reviews?


----------



## damerush

Good luck, we are all expecting big things from both of you!


----------



## Kennyken

thanks everyone !


----------



## Kennyken

Fullhouse said:


> He had a hard paper round


uphill one


----------



## bally

Subbed...... fu(king brilliant lads


----------



## guvnor82

how do sub 2 thread?


----------



## Kennyken

guvnor82 said:


> how do sub 2 thread?


thread tools at the top of the thread mate


----------



## Fullhouse

guvnor82 said:


> how do sub 2 thread?


#

At the top of the page click on Thread tools mate


----------



## Fatstuff

WOW, seriously though, can i be a judge as i am worried some people will judge mac more harshly , subbed btw


----------



## Fatstuff

also newspaper in pic


----------



## dtlv

Fatstuff said:


> WOW, seriously though, can i be a judge as i am worried some people will judge mac more harshly , subbed btw


I think you'd make a good judge.

Flinty should judge too as he knows the score... am even starting to think he would make a great mod on this site.


----------



## guvnor82

cheers


----------



## big steve

subbed, will defo be keeping a eye out here


----------



## xkrdan

good luck chaps maybe the best shemale win lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Dtlv74 said:


> I think you'd make a good judge.
> 
> Flinty should judge too as he knows the score... am even starting to think he would make a great mod on this site.


cheers mate


----------



## Kennyken

Right time to knuckle down. A more or less beginner into the sport (me) vs an experienced BBer (mac)

Right no more facebook, that will be deleted tomorrow

No alcohol ,

No rec drugs

Any spare time will be eating, training or sleeping whilst keeping the balance between work and home life.


----------



## dtlv

Kennyken said:


> Right time to knuckle down. A more or less beginner into the sport (me) vs an experienced BBer (mac)
> 
> Right no more facebook, that will be deleted tomorrow
> 
> No alcohol ,
> 
> No rec drugs
> 
> Any spare time will be eating, training or sleeping whilst keeping the balance between work and home life.


Rocky style dedication can make anything possible. I have faith in you Ken. :thumbup1:


----------



## big steve

Kennyken said:


> Right time to knuckle down. A more or less beginner into the sport (me) vs an experienced BBer (mac)
> 
> Right no more facebook, that will be deleted tomorrow
> 
> No alcohol ,
> 
> No rec drugs
> 
> Any spare time will be eating, training or sleeping whilst keeping the balance between work and home life.


dont forget to get bucket loads of test in you too!


----------



## Fatstuff

****loads of test,training and tucker!!!


----------



## Kennyken

Dtlv74 said:


> Rocky style dedication can make anything possible. I have faith in you Ken. :thumbup1:


cheers mate!!!


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Wouldn't say experienced bber mind you mate ....


more experienced then me mate!


----------



## tprice

fair play to both of you

and good luck!


----------



## expletive

Re judges

Flinty and myself will discuss judges.

We will ensure they are neutral and have no other agenda so the judging will be fair.

Once decided we will post up

I dont think myself or Flinty should judge to keep it impartial


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> Re judges
> 
> Flinty and myself will discuss judges.
> 
> We will ensure they are neutral and have no other agenda so the judging will be fair.
> 
> Once decided we will post up
> 
> I dont think myself or Flinty should judge to keep it impartial


What about a mod if they want to get involved ???


----------



## guvnor82

expletive said:


> Re judges
> 
> Flinty and myself will discuss judges.
> 
> We will ensure they are neutral and have no other agenda so the judging will be fair.
> 
> Once decided we will post up
> 
> I dont think myself or Flinty should judge to keep it impartial


why not do a pole let uk-m decide


----------



## expletive

guvnor82 said:


> why not do a pole let uk-m decide


I dont think that is a good idea, we cannot guarantee impartiality with a poll


----------



## Joe1961

haha what a great thread to come back to, I am in this one. I would be open to put myself forward as a judge, I have been known in the past for my fairness and dont take bribes :lol:

Joe


----------



## Fullhouse

I want to throw my name in the hat for judge


----------



## Guest

are you both doing this natty or on gear?


----------



## expletive

Wheres your Mac?


----------



## DiamondDixie

I honestly want to see you two ugly sh!ts get massive. The biggest transformation since Michael Jacksons face.

I want mac to earn the right to wear the infamous 'get big or go home t-shirt'

and for kenny to be giving advise instead of questioning every question.

Good luck boys, good luck.


----------



## JM

I wouldn't mind judging it if you need anyone


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> No progress pics till a year today then?


Did you not get me PM?

You both need to put up full body photos on this thread


----------



## Guest

MacUK said:


> I use gear mate... Duno about kennyken


shouldnt you guys get the rules down first?

difficult to judge comparative gains, whos to say if the gains the guy got on gear are better than the guy who didn't

anyway nice one to flinty and expletive for putting the dough up, should be a good crack

glgl lads


----------



## jjcooper

the question is who can eat the most and who can jab the most


----------



## expletive

t4tremendous said:


> shouldnt you guys get the rules down first?
> 
> difficult to judge comparative gains, whos to say if the gains the guy got on gear are better than the guy who didn't
> 
> anyway nice one to flinty and expletive for putting the dough up, should be a good crack
> 
> glgl lads


They have the rules already and the rules are posted on page 1


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> Yeah I mean after bud


On valentines day 2013 you need to take another photo and post it here


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

wicked! i look forward to watching this develop!


----------



## Guest

expletive said:


> They have the rules already and the rules are posted on page 1


ah ok

would you take into consideration the respective, and not comparative, gains if one did it natty and one on gear?


----------



## expletive

t4tremendous said:


> ah ok
> 
> would you take into consideration the respective, and not comparative, gains if one did it natty and one on gear?


Yes its not about just mass, however Kenny will be on the gear too


----------



## Kennyken

il get those pics up as soon as i get a newspaper and someone to take them for me. Im a natty at the moment but going to cycle as soon as i get some decent size on me.


----------



## Kennyken

jjcooper said:


> the question is who can eat the most and who can jab the most


has anyone ever told you that you look like messi??? lol


----------



## hackskii

Fatstuff said:


> WOW, seriously though, can i be a judge as i am worried some people will judge mac more harshly , subbed btw


I also am pimping for reps, I think fatstuff would make a great mod.


----------



## dtlv

hackskii said:


> I also am pimping for reps, I think fatstuff would make a great mod.


I agree, he'd be one of the best for sure - all the right qualities. He's a generous repper so I hear, which is the kind of quality I vote for when selecting new mods, just as I know you do hacks.


----------



## expletive

Dtlv74 said:


> I agree, he'd be one of the best for sure - all the right qualities. He's a generous repper so I hear, which is the kind of quality I vote for when selecting new mods, just as I know you do hacks.


Fcuk me the Mods are just a bunch of whores :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Dtlv74 said:


> I agree, he'd be one of the best for sure - all the right qualities. He's a generous repper so I hear, which is the kind of quality I vote for when selecting new mods, just as I know you do hacks.


I cant give you anymore mate.

But I do agree:lol:


----------



## hackskii

expletive said:


> Fcuk me the Mods are just a bunch of whores :lol:


Man, that made me laugh big time, the biggest whore was my brother winger.

I still have not passed him and he has not posted in months:lol:


----------



## Kennyken

why doesnt macuk want pscarbs to be a judge???


----------



## expletive

Good work MacUK

Lets see what you can do with that in 1 year


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Pictures


who took them mate?


----------



## Kennyken

i got my work cut out. you have a much lower bf then me!


----------



## expletive

Youve both got a lot of work to do.

But 1 year is a long time


----------



## baggsy1436114680

i bet this wont end in a result i wish it does, after a few months no1 will be interested


----------



## expletive

Me and Flinty are in to the end, dont worry about that


----------



## Uk_mb

Some1 give me a nudge wen the pics appear.

Leg pics especially


----------



## baggsy1436114680

good stufff!!!


----------



## Kennyken

Saves me starting my own journal. Bit of money involved too so who cares if no one follows.

il be watching macs progress too very closely. il be posting my mental state also on here if anyone's interested, as its all about the mind aswell


----------



## Kennyken

monsterballs said:


> Some1 give me a nudge wen the pics appear.
> 
> Leg pics especially


macs legs are on here now mate


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Saves me starting my own journal. Bit of money involved too so who cares if no one follows.
> 
> il be watching macs progress too very closely. il be posting my mental state also on here if anyone's interested, as its all about the mind aswell


Ill save you the trouble Kenny

Kennys mental state 2012-13 = FCUKED

Only joking :beer:


----------



## Kennyken

when posing and taking pics of my legs etc do i tense them?


----------



## expletive

Yes mate


----------



## Kennyken

cheeers


----------



## flinty90

Fcuk me that 4 posts already about taking pictures pmsl. its going to be a long year....

And Expletive is correct we are in till the end i just hope these two cnuts have enough dedication to actually make it till the end....


----------



## Fatstuff

Right then, we want a good clean fight, no biting, no hair pulling, no pinching, no spitting, no low blows ........... lets get it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

I have also edited first post

this includes the RULEs as set out by Expletive.... for this comp..

when we have discussed with relevent people i will edit again with the judges we will use for this..

and No me or expl wont be judging this it would be fair .....

cheers guys and good luck


----------



## Fatstuff

I really really really hope the lads stick with this, but i think for it to be fair KK needs to get his ass in gear, juice and food wise!! Mac has got a pt plus weeman, eating loads of food (as long as he is eating what he says he is) and is not frightened of silly dosages lol!!! Kennyken u need to stop asking questions and just do as your told lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I really really really hope the lads stick with this, but i think for it to be fair KK needs to get his ass in gear, juice and food wise!! Mac has got a pt plus weeman, eating loads of food (as long as he is eating what he says he is) and is not frightened of silly dosages lol!!! Kennyken u need to stop asking questions and just do as your told lol


I agree mate, they have there goals, they have been set there stage,, now they need to act on it..

Im hoping the questions get less silly , and they actually start to do some work in regards to knowledge as well as the weights ...

will be here though most of us to get them through stuff. it will get a lot harder before it gets easier !!!

anyway i better get to work and earn there prize money lol !!!

speak later guys X


----------



## Fatstuff

Later flintski!!!


----------



## C.Hill

How longs macuk been training?


----------



## big steve

i`ll throw my name in the hat to be a judge


----------



## Fatstuff

Not sure tbh y?


----------



## Uk_mb

C.Hill said:


> How longs macuk been training?


3days?


----------



## Dux

Edited, my apologies


----------



## Fatstuff

Dux said:


> I think he once read Flex.
> 
> I can't believe he's run a course of gear before.
> 
> What was it? Epi?


Leave it out, this isn't a mac bashing thread


----------



## Uk_mb

EVERY threads a mac bashin thread.

But fair play good on the guys for agreeing to this, good luck to u both. I'll take my interfearing sarcastic jokes else-where :nono:


----------



## expletive

Ok guys could we use this thread to give them both support and a kick up the **** if needed.

Leave the bashing for all the other threads on the forum, but I think what they are doing on this one commendable


----------



## Wheyman

Mac are you not up for it?


----------



## C.Hill

Very very hostile...


----------



## flinty90

Wheyman said:


> Mac are you not up for it?


the guys are both in and on

it .0and come on lads lets help them rather than slaughtering them before they even start ffs oh and wheyman where is that band you promised me cnut ? X


----------



## Fatstuff

Indeed, let's see some motivation!!! Both lads could do with it!!


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> You lads can fck off your not even big!
> 
> and the people crying saying i've done cycles and i'm small, I spent a lot of time in hosptail due to a shoulder injury so guess what... no shoulder =no weight lifting= lose in size
> 
> Don't like me get the fck out of mine and Kens jounery and troll somewhere else you UK-M Heros


X2


----------



## Breda

Right

Looks like i missed a load of sh!t last night but you 2 cnuts better start growin and stop fcukin about... and mac you sensitive cnut i dont want no texts from you cryin.. just crack on with your 9ml cycle and Kenny get on the gear


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> You lads can fck off your not even big!
> 
> and the people crying saying i've done cycles and i'm small, I spent a lot of time in hosptail due to a shoulder injury so guess what... no shoulder =no weight lifting= lose in size
> 
> Don't like me get the fck out of mine and Kens jounery and troll somewhere else you UK-M Heros


You and me both mate. I'm recovering from a serious stomach problem so drinking a cup of tea is difficult. So this week is about preparation, photos, meal planning and what else you "big" cnuts feel you need to laugh at !


----------



## DiamondDixie

I think it's more of a battle of who will die first.


----------



## Kennyken

Thanks breda!


----------



## Wheyman

Flinty lol

the band is in the psot today, I only got the samples today, had to blag you one see!

Lol



flinty90 said:


> the guys are both in and on
> 
> it .0and come on lads lets help them rather than slaughtering them before they even start ffs oh and wheyman where is that band you promised me cnut ? X


----------



## retro-mental

Who wants it the most !!

i think this is very positive for both of you guys. You have both been on here a while and both need that motivation to get into shape and this if seen positivly could be the best thing for both of you

Kenny dont use the excuse that your new and mac dont use your shoulder excuse. You can both do it and i am sure you will.

Last year i started back training in july after 18 month lay off with 4 buldging discs. Now 2 stone heavier and on the right track !!

Good luck


----------



## Fatstuff

Mac uk and kennyken's valentines challenge!! Muscle memory vs newbie gains!!


----------



## Wheyman

Mac has always been a nice bloke to me.


----------



## Kennyken

IronDan said:


> What happens if 1 dies from roid over dose? Default win? :whistling:


What if you die mate?


----------



## jed

I hear TS23 has an interesting cycle you guys could try... :whistling:


----------



## Matt 1

Just though I should let you guys know who Flints actually is...










Good luck ken & mac (or 'kac' as I like to think of you)

X


----------



## DiamondDixie

Have you lads posted up any diets or food plans you'll be going by? You still gonna be taking 500g of protein a day Mac?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Mac uk and kennyken's valentines challenge!! Muscle memory vs newbie gains!!


Whos muscle memory and who's newbie gains??


----------



## Breda

MacUK said:


> No i'm on about 300g protein atm mate, i'm not giving kennyken my diet plan... lol


Dont be a tight cnut we're all here to help each other out you will need to post up your diet at some point anyway


----------



## jed

MacUK said:


> Nope, don't really need to post gear useage or diet due to flinty only wants pics at the end of the year...


that should give plenty of time for the scars to heal if you have muscular implants


----------



## BatemanLondon

when is the other dude 'kennyken' posting his pics


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> Nope, don't really need to post gear useage or diet due to flinty only wants pics at the end of the year...


Fair enough, but i think it would be a good idea for progress updates

I find running a journal helps keep track of things that work, and things that don't


----------



## expletive

Fcuk me what protein powder are you using to get 54g from 2scoops


----------



## Dux

So far we've had a shoulder injury and a tummy bug, that's before it's even started.

Is this gonna be taken seriously? There's money involved.

Both of you post your diets, splits and proposed cycles, and when you're gonna start actually doing something to try and win.

And the pair of you, man the fcuk up, you're gonna get banter, you're gonna get ripped, but you're also both gonna get a lot of help. So quit bitching.


----------



## Breda

MacUK said:


> Nope, don't really need to post gear useage or diet due to flinty only wants pics at the end of the year...


What you got to hide mate... its a journal!!


----------



## expletive

35 g scoops, you must get through some powder


----------



## Kennyken

Just a couple leg pics. Il be posting pics all the time as this is my journal.


----------



## Kennyken

Legs


----------



## Kennyken

Calfs


----------



## dtlv

Dux said:


> So far we've had a shoulder injury and a tummy bug, that's before it's even started.
> 
> Is this gonna be taken seriously? There's money involved.
> 
> Both of you post your diets, splits and proposed cycles, and when you're gonna start actually doing something to try and win.
> 
> And the pair of you, man the fcuk up, you're gonna get banter, you're gonna get ripped, but you're also both gonna get a lot of help. So quit bitching.


In all seriousness this kind of challenge between the two of you is an excellent way to a) motivate yourselves, and B) get all kinds of helpful advice off other members as you go... provided you post up what you are doing (as if you don't, no one can see what you are doing so can't offer ways to improve it).


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Legs


What about te other pics kenny

The ones you put up last time are too dark


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Good luck lads.

Think we need to make sure pictures are fair on each other to judge this correctly especially as there gonna be a pot of gold for the winner!! Like equal lighting, always pumped same distance from camera etc..

Or even better get a video recording of you both going through a posing routine it would make it better for seeing progress and it would be fcking creasing :lol:


----------



## DiamondDixie

I've loving this. Btw don't you guys have jobs you should be at?


----------



## Kennyken

lol i work shifts mate so changes everyday


----------



## tyramhall

honestly guys, all the best with this. i know the motivation i get from the comp im in really does help. im sure it will be an interesting year ahead!


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> honestly guys, all the best with this. i know the motivation i get from the comp im in really does help. im sure it will be an interesting year ahead!


thanks mate


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> After a year I will get my mrs to film me doing a pose routine...


Don't tease us like this.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

MacUK said:


> After a year I will get my mrs to film me doing a pose routine...


We need a before video to compare it to though :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Kennyken said:


> Just a couple leg pics. Il be posting pics all the time as this is my journal.


You need to moisturise your knees mate


----------



## Kennyken

Breda said:


> You need to moisturise your knees mate


haha lol im always on my knees at work breda.......(waiting for the jokes to come in now)


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> remember ken smash loads of fake tan on end of year to make you look bigger, i'll be running mr2 soon I think


I will il be doing that for next year mate. im naturally tanned aswell so helps alot. A posing videos gonna take guts mac. Rather you then me for the time being!


----------



## tyramhall

MacUK said:


> yeah well most people hate and rip me now anyway so what difference is it going to make LOL


think of the respect you'll get back if you do it though!


----------



## Kennyken

lol join the club sunshine. Was going to ask you why did you get banned??


----------



## Wheyman

Want a sponsor for this comp?


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> remember ken smash loads of fake tan on end of year to make you look bigger, i'll be running mr2 soon I think


What's a Toyota got to do with it?


----------



## tyramhall

Wheyman said:


> Want a sponsor for this comp?


deffo!


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> yeah well most people hate and rip me now anyway so what difference is it going to make LOL


Haterz gona hate brah


----------



## C.Hill

MacUK said:


> No just fed up of hearing the same sh1t from the same people, don't like it mate don't bother posting in here


When have I ever said I don't like it you touchy mare lol

I'm here to support the both of you good luck!


----------



## Wheyman

MacUK said:


> Supply me free protein throughout comp? :whistling:


ha ha mac I love your humour


----------



## Wheyman

we are


----------



## Chelsea

MacUK said:


> Just had 2 chicken fillets with some salad and pro shake


When you say chicken fillets do you mean chicken breasts?

Also what are you looking to do righ now cut or bulk?


----------



## retro-mental

here you go kenny, pics with a bit more light to them


----------



## Ste7n

This should be great craic, my monies on mac'rs


----------



## retro-mental

One of you could do with adding all the pics and stats to one post. theres already 13 pages of banter. Really it should be flinty and it should be the first post then that gets edited each time otherwise the real reason your doing this will get lost in the pages of banter


----------



## Mr_Morocco

subbed, good luck, ill be rooting for mac, gwaan lad!


----------



## Kennyken

cheers retro!!


----------



## expletive

Still waiting on back pictures from Kenny


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> What you had to eat today Ken?


Oats and whey

Chicken breast with basmati rice and tsp of evoo

Milk protein and oats

Chicken breast with basmati rice and tsp of evoo

Milk protein and oats

Chicken breast with basmati rice and tsp of evoo

cottage cheese and pint of milk

Snacking all day on almonds too

Basically this is my meal plan for the time being not to worries about macros atm just getting the food in and cutting out sugars, white breads, alchohol and fizzy drinks


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Oats and whey
> 
> Chicken breast with basmati rice and tsp of evoo
> 
> Milk protein and oats
> 
> Chicken breast with basmati rice and tsp of evoo
> 
> Milk protein and oats
> 
> Chicken breast with basmati rice and tsp of evoo
> 
> cottage cheese and pint of milk
> 
> Snacking all day on almonds too
> 
> Basically this is my meal plan for the time being not to worries about macros atm just getting the food in and cutting out sugars, white breads, alchohol and fizzy drinks


Solid eating there kk


----------



## C.Hill

Kennyken said:


> Oats and whey
> 
> Chicken breast with basmati rice and tsp of evoo
> 
> Milk protein and oats
> 
> Chicken breast with basmati rice and tsp of evoo
> 
> Milk protein and oats
> 
> Chicken breast with basmati rice and tsp of evoo
> 
> cottage cheese and pint of milk
> 
> Snacking all day on almonds too
> 
> Basically this is my meal plan for the time being not to worries about macros atm just getting the food in and cutting out sugars, white breads, alchohol and fizzy drinks


Looks good mate, nice and clean.


----------



## Kennyken

C.Hill said:


> Looks good mate, nice and clean.


Yeah just getting my head down to get it all in


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Solid eating there kk


i picked those foods due to cost and preparation/time


----------



## Kennyken

I will be eating that meal plan 6x times a week and 1 cheat day where il be eating anything


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> I will be eating that meal plan 6x times a week and 1 cheat day where il be eating anything


Make your cheat days count, get plenty of protein - don't waste the day eating sweets lol


----------



## retro-mental

You 2 should do a new set of pics with the standard poses in so people can see your strengths and weaknesses and more importantly you can see them. this then gives you room to work on certain areas more than others

Something like this


----------



## expletive

retro-mental said:


> You 2 should do a new set of pics with the standard poses in so people can see your strengths and weaknesses and more importantly you can see them. this then gives you room to work on certain areas more than others
> 
> Something like this
> 
> View attachment 75440


Rules are already up on page 1 and both contestants have had instructions via PM Retro

Plus Kenny doesnt know how to pose


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Make your cheat days count, get plenty of protein - don't waste the day eating sweets lol


kfc, chicken curry, fried eggs ??


----------



## Fatstuff

Go for it lol


----------



## Kennyken

Training plan is:

1. 5xSquat. 4xStiff Legged Deadlift. 3xCalf Raise. +15 mins cardio

Rest

2. 5xBench. 4xMilitary Press. 3xDips 2xSkulls. +15 mins cardio

Rest

3. 5xDeadlift. 4xRows. 3xpull ups 2xBarbell Curl. +15 mins cardio

Rest

Repeat


----------



## Kennyken

il be adding 2.5kg to each workout and after 12 weeks il restart at 75% of my max


----------



## expletive

Edited because I can't read lol

Kenny what reps are you aiming for


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> Kenny, not the best program to change your physique. You'll get strong though


He's got a year to change his physique, a good 6 months of getting strong will also put size on him and give him the tools necessary to put some real size on for the next 6 months. Could be a good plan!!


----------



## Kennyken

Aiming for 8 reps mate......Why wont i put size on mate???


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Aiming for 8 reps mate......Why wont i put size on mate???


U ought to


----------



## expletive

I'd try for between 8-12 if I was you

Flinty will get you to do 15 probably though lol


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> U ought to


i was gonna say !!!

i still got to get through 6 months of newbie gains on this training and diet plan, then il be adding the 750mg of test e.


----------



## Fatstuff

If your still comfortably adding weight to the bar Jenny I wouldn't bother backing off at a particular time.


----------



## flinty90

im off to gym. i will move all starting pics to first post when i get back ok dudes !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> im off to gym. i will move all starting pics to first post when i get back ok dudes !!!


Lol you just really wanna moderate something don't you lol


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Subbed


----------



## Tommy10

keep it clean boys


----------



## expletive

Fair play on 4x15 pull ups mate, at BW or assisted?


----------



## expletive

For growth natty 1.5 - 2

On gear sky is the limit LOL


----------



## Mr_Morocco

MacUK said:


> Pro shake another 54g protein with oats going home to some chicken and pasta maybe


get the cals down you mate


----------



## GreedyBen

Subbed, good luck both of you! Reps to both of you!

Must say that KennyKens diet seems much more solid though. Mac I reckon you need to be eating more protein rather than relying on 6-7 shakes a day? Just my thoughts. How often are you going to be updating pics and lifts?


----------



## bennyrock

SUUUUUUBBBED. This should be a good one. Flinty is like the bstard at school getting the smaller kids to fight for his entertainment. ha ha ha ha ha My cash is on Kenny if he ever mans up and does one of the million cycles he has been recommended. lol, NO ****.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Lol you just really wanna moderate something don't you lol


Not really mate as i havent really got time, but its best if there pics go in first post !!


----------



## flinty90

bennyrock said:


> SUUUUUUBBBED. This should be a good one. Flinty is like the bstard at school getting the smaller kids to fight for his entertainment. ha ha ha ha ha My cash is on Kenny if he ever mans up and does one of the million cycles he has been recommended. lol, NO ****.


LOL you fcukin know me well brother. but also it is going to help them get sorted to be fair. and all that inputs constructively on this thread will have the chance to actually see them do well. or fail ....


----------



## tprice

they wont fail, they got us lot behind em!


----------



## flinty90

Added Kennys starting pics, Mac what page are your starting pics on mate ???


----------



## flinty90

OK all pics updated now on first post ...

could do with a calf pic from you mac and a leg pic from front


----------



## dtlv

Ok, well expletive has just asked me if I'd be willing to join in on the judging for this thread, and am happy to do just that.

Twelve months is a long time, and you guys can potentially both achieve a lot imo if you keep serious about training and stay dedicated... am looking forward to seeing how it all progresses.

Will just say that while you guys will both get a lot of motivation and support from this thread, at the end of the day it is down to you each individually, and has to come from within. Remember that on the days when you feel like you wanna slack.


----------



## flinty90

Dtlv74 said:


> Ok, well expletive has just asked me if I'd be willing to join in on the judging for this thread, and am happy to do just that.
> 
> Twelve months is a long time, and you guys can potentially both achieve a lot imo if you keep serious about training and stay dedicated... am looking forward to seeing how it all progresses.
> 
> Will just say that while you guys will both get a lot of motivation and support from this thread, at the end of the day it is down to you each individually, and has to come from within. Remember that on the days when you feel like you wanna slack.


Glad ou agreed to do the judging mate !!!


----------



## expletive

Just had a PM form Hackskii that he will judge to


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> 1 year is a long time ... Lol


could be some immense changes in that time


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Yes, yes there will be


i will be surprised if there isnt on 3g of gear lool


----------



## dtlv

flinty90 said:


> Glad ou agreed to do the judging mate !!!


I like these face-off ideas, and mac and ken are two funny guys so I think this is gonna be a good one.


----------



## retro-mental

Dtlv74 said:


> I like these face-off ideas, and mac and ken are two funny guys so I think this is gonna be a good one.


And whilst there in here there not in any other part of the forum !!!!


----------



## Kennyken

retro-mental said:


> And whilst there in here there not in any other part of the forum !!!!


Well i wont be buying anything from "powermyself" now then..... :innocent:


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> I wouldn't anyway mate.. Pro-10 mate


Do you work for pro 10?


----------



## Kennyken

Right meal 1 eaten. Consisted of a big bowl of 100% oats, milk protein and semi skimmed milk with a few bits of dried fruit. Think the dried fruits are Simple carbs but only first meal of the day.

Getting into my mind that its food and should be a fuel rather then sitting down and enjoying it!


----------



## BatemanLondon

will there be a trash talk thread , or will it happen on here ?


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> i'm one of the owners mate...


ar i see mate. Def a benefit then lol


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kennyken said:


> Right meal 1 eaten. Consisted of a big bowl of 100% oats, milk protein and semi skimmed milk with a few bits of dried fruit. Think the dried fruits are Simple carbs but only first meal of the day.
> 
> Getting into my mind that its food and should be a fuel rather then sitting down and enjoying it!


Only just eat today?


----------



## Kennyken

Right Facebook has been deleted to help concentrate on this. Any spare time now il be eating, training or sleeping


----------



## Kennyken

DiamondDixie said:


> Only just eat today?


Yes mate i work shifts. Worked nights last night so only got up not too long ago


----------



## expletive

You can start by getting your back shot up Kenny or you'll lose by default


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> You can start by getting your back shot up Kenny or you'll lose by default


i need someone to take it for me mate...il get it done within the next 2 days promise


----------



## Kennyken

Just finished workout went well considering I haven't trained for ages. Also 12mins of fast walking on the treadmill at the end.

Had a nice sweat the whole workout. Now having 50g protein shake un flavoured.

Little rest then cook the chicken breasts for the next 3 meals.


----------



## dtlv

BatemanLondon said:


> will there be a trash talk thread , or will it happen on here ?


I think despite the banter both these guys want to take this very seriously... so lets keep any trash talk to a bare minimum, and keep the comments mostly positive and encouraging.

I reckon both Kenny and Mac will do well, and are both gonna surprise a few of their doubters.


----------



## Breda

Kennyken said:


> Right Facebook has been deleted to help concentrate on this. Any spare time now il be eating, training or sleeping


Kenneth you aint fcukin about are you

You want that £150 lol


----------



## Mingster

I must say at this point that I think kennyken has imo selected the best possible workout to succeed in this competition.


----------



## big steve

go kenny go kenny:thumbup1:


----------



## Kennyken

Breda said:


> Kenneth you aint fcukin about are you
> 
> You want that £150 lol


Na i wanna improve my chances of not just winning this competition but to get into the shape/goals i want personally

plus a fat bloke at work laughed at me last night when i said about this competition. As he was eating his pot noodle gti


----------



## Mingster

LOL. It's very similar to a one I've recommended to several people that's for sure. And it will work, never fear....


----------



## Breda

Kennyken said:


> Na i wanna improve my chances of not just winning this competition but to get into the shape/goals i want personally
> 
> plus a fat bloke at work laughed at me last night when i said about this competition. As he was eating his pot noodle gti


I repped you for the dedication mate

Good to see that its not just about the comp but your goals overall...

At the end of the day yes there willl be a winner but nobody will lose so the best of luck to the pair of you


----------



## Ste7n

Mingster said:


> LOL. It's very similar to a one I've recommended to several people that's for sure. And it will work, never fear....


What page are the routines..?


----------



## Kennyken

Breda said:


> I repped you for the dedication mate
> 
> Good to see that its not just about the comp but your goals overall...
> 
> At the end of the day yes there willl be a winner but nobody will lose so the best of luck to the pair of you


Cheers mate...much appriciated


----------



## Kennyken

just having 150g of cottage cheese mixed with handfull of almonds

FML...


----------



## Fatstuff

It seems im not allowed to be a judge  so i need to pick a side to get behind hmmmmm..........


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> It seems im not allowed to be a judge  so i need to pick a side to get behind hmmmmm..........


Well ?


----------



## Fatstuff

im not decided, i hate u both the same jk


----------



## guvnor82

Mingster said:


> LOL. It's very similar to a one I've recommended to several people that's for sure. And it will work, never fear....


whats the routine


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kennyken said:


> Na i wanna improve my chances of not just winning this competition but to get into the shape/goals i want personally
> 
> plus a fat bloke at work laughed at me last night when i said about this competition. As he was eating his pot noodle gti


You should have knocked him off his chair. What a cnut that's made me angry reading that. I hope you stick at it mate and get some serious results.


----------



## Kennyken

DiamondDixie said:


> You should have knocked him off his chair. What a cnut that's made me angry reading that. I hope you stick at it mate and get some serious results.


Tell me about. Plus I only met the lad yesterday.


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kennyken said:


> Tell me about. Plus I only met the lad yesterday.


Fcuk him, Mac looks like he's gonna be taking so serious ass, my advise to you is. If you've not touched it before less is more, you can get some great results off the smallest amount. Lots of food, water, rest and train hard.


----------



## Kennyken

Just eating another meal. Plain pasta. cut up chicken breast and tablespoon on evoo.

Washed down with my 2nd and last protein+oat shake


----------



## Kennyken

Cheers mate. I was going to cross that bridge when I came to it but as you've mentioned it.

Should I start using aas now or wait 6 months ?


----------



## jjcooper

MacUK said:


> Lies mate 2g test is better then 600mg of test lol


600mg of test and the money spent on the rest of the 1.4g would be better spent on food imo.

At this stage anyway


----------



## Fatstuff

jjcooper said:


> 600mg of test and the money spent on the rest of the 1.4g would be better spent on food imo.
> 
> At this stage anyway


depends if u got the money for both fcuk it im in the dirty junkie macs corner


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> depends if u got the money for both fcuk it im in the dirty junkie macs corner


Lol fair enough. Who's in mine ?


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kennyken said:


> Cheers mate. I was going to cross that bridge when I came to it but as you've mentioned it.
> 
> Should I start using aas now or wait 6 months ?


Honestly when you feel it's right for you mate. I'm not gonna tell anyone when they should or shouldn't.

I'd make sure you get all your techniques in check nail your diet and your routines then i'd start a dbol cycle.

8 weeks of 50mg a day and go from there.


----------



## jjcooper

Fatstuff said:


> depends if u got the money for both fcuk it im in the dirty junkie macs corner


At their development do you believe 2g of test is sensible, weighing up pro's and con's? Extra iron been shifted in the gym load on tendons and ligaments is asking for trouble in my opinion.

But thats my opinion, good luck to both of you


----------



## guvnor82

DiamondDixie said:


> Fcuk him, Mac looks like he's gonna be taking so serious ass, my advise to you is. If you've not touched it before less is more, you can get some great results off the smallest amount. Lots of food, water, rest and train hard.


hay bud got your message but cant seem 2 message u back.............its city gym anyway................u from worcster?


----------



## Kennyken

DiamondDixie said:


> Honestly when you feel it's right for you mate. I'm not gonna tell anyone when they should or shouldn't.
> 
> I'd make sure you get all your techniques in check nail your diet and your routines then i'd start a dbol cycle.
> 
> 8 weeks of 50mg a day and go from there.


I'd like to start an dbol cycle now just to see some changes for motivation. Just don't want to lose everything


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Lol fair enough. Who's in mine ?


i think u got more in your corner than mac has tbh, haterz gna hate


----------



## jamo82

2g of test?!?!!? i was talking to a former pro bodybuilder today who's still in amazing shape.. 500mg test enthate every 10 days and thats it already put 10lb back on


----------



## Kennyken

What's mac done to everyone ?


----------



## Fatstuff

jjcooper said:


> At their development do you believe 2g of test is sensible, weighing up pro's and con's? Extra iron been shifted in the gym load on tendons and ligaments is asking for trouble in my opinion.
> 
> But thats my opinion, good luck to both of you


define sensible. Everyone is different and will push things at different paces, he did actually say he will be doing loads of supersets etc, so whos to say hes going to be adding that much weight to the bar.


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> Lies mate 2g test is better then 600mg of test lol


Not looking for an argument or saying your right or wrong

but

2g a week for your experience/body weight & size/weight you can lift, is far too much if you can't grow off 600mg a week at the stage you're at then somethings a float.

That's personally how I see it, I can still grow from minimal amount lol I can still grow just from a perfect diet and training plan.


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> What's mac done to everyone ?


nout mate, think its due to his gear dosages lol


----------



## jjcooper

Fatstuff said:


> define sensible. Everyone is different and will push things at different paces, he did actually say he will be doing loads of supersets etc, so whos to say hes going to be adding that much weight to the bar.


Im just gunna sit back and wait for the thread of, i did 2g of test i now have gyno, or i benched this heavy with my test ego and now my shoulders hurting etc etc

Sensible is weighing up if 2g of test is going to create more sides than gains, loads of people gain a stone in 10 weeks off 500mg of test alone, myself been one, imo if he isn't heavy like some of the big guys he don't need the amounts of aas been discussed.

But as i said before IMO not saying don't just saying weigh it up, if at 12-13 stone you need 2g of test to gain something is majorly wrong in the rest of the regimen, diet, training, rest etc


----------



## Kennyken

Mac how big did you get before ? Any pics mate ?


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> The only person to stick up for me on this forum lol! Cheers mate


if it works well, then loads of the naysayers will follow suit lol i can guarantee that


----------



## jjcooper

MacUK said:


> Do you think I care about risks? I joined the army ffs lol more chance of getting shot or dying from aas? Lol I'm not scared of high doses I'll prob blast cruise all year very high dose of test and var


who said you were scared anyone can bang any amounts of aas in, if thats the most beneficial route for you, go for it!


----------



## Fatstuff

jjcooper said:


> Im just gunna sit back and wait for the thread of, i did 2g of test i now have gyno, or i benched this heavy with my test ego and now my shoulders hurting etc etc
> 
> Sensible is weighing up if 2g of test is going to create more sides than gains, loads of people gain a stone in 10 weeks off 500mg of test alone, myself been one, imo if he isn't heavy like some of the big guys he don't need the amounts of aas been discussed.
> 
> But as i said before IMO not saying don't just saying weigh it up, if at 12-13 stone you need 2g of test to gain something is majorly wrong in the rest of the regimen, diet, training, rest etc


lol, i just am in the mindset that weeman knows more than me about gear, so who am i to question it. tbf though, i dont question anybodys gear usage as sensibility goes out the window with gear sometimes, i know im guilty of it.


----------



## Fullhouse

MacUK said:


> Do you think I care about risks? I joined the army ffs lol more chance of getting shot or dying from aas? Lol I'm not scared of high doses I'll prob blast cruise all year very high dose of test and var


Listed mate don't listen to the dosage police, I blast & cruise and I was told that with a 400mg cruise dose I may as well just call it a cycle that never stops lol. Just do what you want mate it's up to you. Just one piece of advise make sure you use hcg and an ai.


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> We will see what  I'll keep you updated with pictures to do you can decide for yourself bud


Lol no honestly mate it's not a dig just knowing what works for me, but I can't wait to see the progression pics and wanna see you both do well.


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> Does Weeman need 5g test ? No but he does.... People who use low doseages will never become monsters


The only thing I'd say there is weemans prob got about 5stone of muscle on you and I and needs that dose from where he's work it up over the years, I doubt he would of been taking that much at 13stone.


----------



## jjcooper

MacUK said:


> Does Weeman need 5g test ? No but he does.... People who use low doseages will never become monsters


There is a time to use those dosages, and i don't believe i'm there and don't believe you are.

Stop using weeman as a bench mark. he is huge, and not in this league.


----------



## jamo82

MacUK said:


> Does Weeman need 5g test ? No but he does.... People who use low doseages will never become monsters


think theres more to it then that mac


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> Hence the 2-3 less grams a week then him lol


You c0cky little fcuker lol.

Well if you're cracking that much in you and eating like a beast i'll be disappointed if you're not a monster in a year. :thumb:


----------



## jjcooper

We will see if your dosages work for you anyway mac.

I'm backing kenny ken due to him focusing on diet training and rest, and mentions he might do a small cycle in a few months time.

good luck to both though hope you meet your personal goals


----------



## Kennyken

jjcooper said:


> We will see if your dosages work for you anyway mac.
> 
> I'm backing kenny ken due to him focusing on diet training and rest, and mentions he might do a small cycle in a few months time.
> 
> good luck to both though hope you meet your personal goals


Cheers mate !


----------



## Kennyken

Can we talk about something else ?


----------



## Kennyken

I'm feeling alright at the moment. Foods going down ok. You ?


----------



## guvnor82

how many days a week you both training?

who's the strongest? what your lifts like


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> I remember your first thread when people tried to tell you about your doseages and you went mad just likewise mate appericate the feedback x


I don't think that was me mate my first post was back in 2009 but I will admitt myself my first cycle was basically me being a d!ck. Started off on reasonable amounts started growing rapidly loving every min of it and up my dose couldn't get enough of the pin, boom I went off food off training ruined it for myself. I learn the hard way first hand.


----------



## animal adam

A year is long time guys and you both can make massive changes. Diet and consistency are key IMO.

Plus a **** load of test lol

Good luck


----------



## DiamondDixie

I think the final show down should be in person the two weighing in at a face off meet, and they should have valentines hearts tattoos to remember it for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Kennyken

Where do you live mac ?


----------



## JM

Kennyken said:


> 450g of chicken. Handfull of roasting veg. Seasoned in evoo and garlic powder. Grilled on the george. Can't finish it so will have the rest later. For desert I'll be having 1 banana, 1 pint of semi skimmed milk, 2 scoops of milk protein and some ice blended into a milk shake.


Sounds nice!

Keep up the Good work and it will all pay off.


----------



## Kennyken

JM said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> Keep up the Good work and it will all pay off.


Cheers mate ! Your one of the people I'm aiming to look like.

You. Mingster and robsta the mod !!


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Cheers mate ! Your one of the people I'm aiming to look like.
> 
> You. Mingster and robsta the mod !!


Why are you aiming to look ugly Kenny?


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> Why are you aiming to look ugly Kenny?


ha ha ha. Ugly but big


----------



## Kennyken

My garage arena of dreams:


----------



## JM

Nice garage set up,That is what I am eventually going to get myself


----------



## Kennyken

JM said:


> Nice garage set up,That is what I am eventually going to get myself


Yeah cost me a bit of money tbh mate. brought it as a treat to myself last year for stopping smoking. it consists of:

powercage

145kg olympic weight set and 7ft olly bar

Dip bar attachment for the rack

Adjustable bench

Few light dumbells

Motorised treadmill

****ty stationary bike

couple of doormats to deadlift on


----------



## Fatstuff

Well before the years out I expect u to be needing some more plates kennyken lol!! For deadlifting at least


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Well before the years out I expect u to be needing some more plates kennyken lol!! For deadlifting at least


of course mate.....dont worry about that. I got plans lol


----------



## Mingster

expletive said:


> Why are you aiming to look ugly Kenny?


HaHa. Negged. :lol:

I'm gorgeous.


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> My garage arena of dreams:
> View attachment 75737
> View attachment 75738
> View attachment 75739
> View attachment 75740
> View attachment 75741


Nice home gym. Looks like you have everything there to win this comp!


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> Nice home gym. Looks like you have everything there to win this comp!


cheers mate! honestly this journal is the best thing i have ever done. its keeping me so motivated in my eating and actually turning up to train. Before i would of made an excuse not to train. Im working hard now at eating and training and staying dedicated as i know the years gonna go fast!


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> cheers mate! honestly this journal is the best thing i have ever done. its keeping me so motivated in my eating and actually turning up to train. Before i would of made an excuse not to train. Im working hard now at eating and training and staying dedicated as i know the years gonna go fast!


Can tell your doing it now mate, your not asking so many questions


----------



## expletive

Get your fcuking back shots sorted


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> cheers mate! honestly this journal is the best thing i have ever done. its keeping me so motivated in my eating and actually turning up to train. Before i would of made an excuse not to train. Im working hard now at eating and training and staying dedicated as i know the years gonna go fast!


Tell me about it mate. Im in the 'tale of 12 men' comp and its brilliant for motivation. Ive had a personnal tragedy setback in the last couple of days but the support of the 'competition' have been great.

Im sure you will see some great results at the end!


----------



## Kennyken

i will get them sorted dont worry. il get my bro take some pics


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> Tell me about it mate. Im in the 'tale of 12 men' comp and its brilliant for motivation. Ive had a personnal tragedy setback in the last couple of days but the support of the 'competition' have been great.
> 
> Im sure you will see some great results at the end!


Sorry to hear that mate. how long does your comp go on for??


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. how long does your comp go on for??


Cheers mate. Im sorting my sh!t out slowly.

Our comp finishes at the end of march.


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> Cheers mate. Im sorting my sh!t out slowly.
> 
> Our comp finishes at the end of march.


Was it a 3 month comp? Im glad mines gone on for a year to be honest. hoping to get alot out of a year...


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Was it a 3 month comp? Im glad mines gone on for a year to be honest. hoping to get alot out of a year...


Yeah its a 3 month comp. its a good read if you get time.

Once its finished ill probably look for a faceoff with somebody for the rest of the year. Should keep me motivated nicely!


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> What height, age, weight you kennyken?


im 5ft 11 inches

i weigh 95kg

im nearly 25 years old

you mate?


----------



## Fatstuff

Similar stats that's always a good start


----------



## Kennyken

What my diet looks good mac ??


----------



## Kennyken

Eaten 0% greek yogurt with handful of almonds and dried fruit.

Feels counterproductive eating so much when trying to get a better body ???


----------



## Fatstuff

How many cals u eating


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> How many cals u eating


Tbh mate I don't know. My eating is varying day by day.

Different foods aswell each day


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Tbh mate I don't know. My eating is varying day by day.
> 
> Different foods aswell each day


I suggest you start keeping a track mate, diet is 80% of the battle

look at myfitnesspal.com to log it online


----------



## Fatstuff

Myfitnesspal is the best one out there for food choices


----------



## expletive

Its got a bar code scanner as well which is useful

Also I like the way you can manipulate your macros


----------



## Kennyken

I will. Can you scan barcodes on the app too.

I wasn't going to count macros at this point. Just wanted to get the food in.

Any one got any tips on amounts etc ?


----------



## expletive

What are your goals kenny


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> What are your goals kenny


To get big and built. Get down to about 15% bf


----------



## expletive

Which first mate bulk or cut, you cant do both


----------



## Kennyken

I was under the impression as a newbie I could ??


----------



## Fatstuff

U could on steroids


----------



## Kennyken

**** it I'll cruise for the next year ! Seriously tho. What would I take to gain muscle and lose fat ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> **** it I'll cruise for the next year ! Seriously tho. What would I take to gain muscle and lose fat ?


Low protein diet, high fat and carbs (sorry, I'm on team mac hehe  )


----------



## Kennyken

Where the fluck is my trainer anyway ?


----------



## expletive

On gear mate it will prevent catabolism when cutting, keeping you anabolic.

But if your in a calorie deficit you don't have the raw materials to build muscle.

Personally I think you need to sort out your diet, I noticed you were eating kebabs and burgers, not particularly clean.

If your bulking high protein & high carbs.

Cutting high protein low carbs.

What's your BMR


----------



## Kennyken

I worked it out for a bulk I need 3350 calories.


----------



## expletive

And are you eating that now?


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> And are you eating that now?


I don't know exactly but I'm close...I think


----------



## expletive

I suggest you log your foods mate. Only way to be sure.


----------



## Kennyken

Right cheat day and I've eaten for my first meal: 6 eggs with 200g of cottage all scrambled up on 3 slices of wholemeal toast. Washed down with a big mug of tea


----------



## weeman

go by your lean bodyweight mate,fuk calories,get bf measured as accurately ass poss and work out macros from there,no reason on this earth you cant get leaner and more muscle at the same time,its so last century thinking for those that seem to think you need to do one or the other.


----------



## Kennyken

weeman said:


> go by your lean bodyweight mate,fuk calories,get bf measured as accurately ass poss and work out macros from there,no reason on this earth you cant get leaner and more muscle at the same time,its so last century thinking for those that seem to think you need to do one or the other.


Cheers weeman. The last time I checked body it was coming out at about 24-25% bf and I posted my body pics on here and everyone seemed to agree. How to I check my lean body weight and go from there ? Sorry if it sounds silly. Oh glad to see you back mate x


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> To be honest kennyken you can get to 12-15% bf without using t3 or t4, do lots of cardio mate


fcuk that sh1t, drugs and sitting on ar5e is much more enjoyable


----------



## Kennyken

ok i dont mind doing loads of cardio. But will it affect my muscle gains?


----------



## weeman

Kennyken said:


> Cheers weeman. The last time I checked body it was coming out at about 24-25% bf and I posted my body pics on here and everyone seemed to agree. How to I check my lean body weight and go from there ? Sorry if it sounds silly. Oh glad to see you back mate x


deduct the bodyfat reading of 25% off your bodyweight,ie if you weigh 200lbs then deduct 50lbs,viola your lean bodyweight is 150lbs 



MacUK said:


> To be honest kennyken you can get to 12-15% bf without using t3 or t4, do lots of cardio mate


very true 

also as Mac say no you wont affect muscle gain by doing cardio,if anything you will help stim appetite amongst other benefits and improve lean tissue gain.


----------



## expletive

weeman said:


> also as Mac say no you wont affect muscle gain by doing cardio,if anything you will help stim appetite amongst other benefits and improve lean tissue gain.


Getting into the cardio now are you mate :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Getting into the cardio now are you mate :thumb:


More like cardiac mate hahaha XX


----------



## weeman

expletive said:


> Getting into the cardio now are you mate :thumb:





flinty90 said:


> More like cardiac mate hahaha XX


pmsl got no fkn choice!! its actually not so bad tbh and in all seriousness,even when shagging i would be FUKED afterwards,i mean literally need to towel down like i stepped out the pool etc lol now i barely sweat,its awesome,i am a fine tuned fuking machine!


----------



## Fatstuff

weeman said:


> pmsl got no fkn choice!! its actually not so bad tbh and in all seriousness,even when shagging i would be FUKED afterwards,i mean literally need to towel down like i stepped out the pool etc lol now i barely sweat,its awesome,i am a fine tuned fuking machine!


All that after 2 five min sessions on the treadmill


----------



## Kennyken

I've always loved the treadmill. I can more or less just jump onto a treadmill a do a 5k run in half an hour with 2 days practice.

Think I'll get in much cardio as I can for the next year. If its fasted cardio or post work out.


----------



## Kennyken

Just seen your other thread mate the troll one lol. Wish someone trolled me. Haha


----------



## Kennyken

weeman said:


> deduct the bodyfat reading of 25% off your bodyweight,ie if you weigh 200lbs then deduct 50lbs,viola your lean bodyweight is 150lbs
> 
> very true
> 
> also as Mac say no you wont affect muscle gain by doing cardio,if anything you will help stim appetite amongst other benefits and improve lean tissue gain.


What's the advantages of working out macros on lean body weight instead of whole body weight ? And do I I work out carbs and fats also with lean body weight measurement ?


----------



## Kennyken

Right I've worked out my macros on this :

My lean body weight is 157.5lb

So macros are worked by:

Protein: 1.5g x 157.5

Carbs: 1.75g x 157.5

Fats: 0.33 x 157.5

Do they ratios look correct. They seem to be the figures I've seen the most ?


----------



## Kennyken

Anyone ?


----------



## Uk_mb

Looks right to me mate,

Sorry not been following thread, are u bulking, those macro's look as tho u r


----------



## Kennyken

Yeah trying pack on some decent muscle. Whilst losing fat. I know its difficult to do just wanna take advantage of newbie gains


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Yeah trying pack on some decent muscle. Whilst losing fat. I know its difficult to do just wanna take advantage of newbie gains


Yeah it is difficult to do lol

Lean bulk diets have to be stuck to 100%


----------



## Kennyken

monsterballs said:


> Looks right to me mate,
> 
> Sorry not been following thread, are u bulking, those macro's look as tho u r


Cheers mate !


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> Cheers mate !


First leg session in a while just complete.

5X8 squats

4x8 sl deadlifts

3X12 weighted standing calf raises

Finished of with a 10 min fast walk decline on the treadmill

Now 50g protein shake and small piece of chocolate just to spike insulin


----------



## Kennyken

Slin ? Sorry mate I don't know what that is


----------



## bowen86

Good read guys, keep it up.

For some reason, i had the image in my head that Mac was bigger? Turns out to he's slim.

All the best guys!


----------



## Kennyken

bowen86 said:


> Good read guys, keep it up.
> 
> For some reason, i had the image in my head that Mac was bigger? Turns out to he's slim.
> 
> All the best guys!


Macs leaner then I am mate


----------



## Kennyken

Just eaten 1 chicken breast 1 medium jacket potato. Handfull of salad. Bbq sauce and some flora on the potato

Washed down with 1 pint of SS milk. 2 scoops of milk protein powder. 1 banana. 1 tablespoon of peanut butter all blended.


----------



## Kennyken

How long will it take me to start noticing some size ?


----------



## Kennyken

No gear


----------



## Kennyken

Lol thanks for the help mac. My plan is to get big and lean as possible through newbie gains then start a bulk cycle then a cutting cycle.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> How long will it take me to start noticing some size ?


After about 4 weeks or so I think you'll notice a difference in the mirror, maybe quicker in terms of a bit of fat loss. Strength gains are the best indicators of progress in the begining though I think as they are easier to notice and more often than not, stronger muscles are bigger muscles so it means things are going in the right direction.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Lol thanks for the help mac. My plan is to get big and lean as possible through newbie gains then start a bulk cycle then a cutting cycle.


Why not just get lean and then lean bulk forever more?


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> After about 4 weeks or so I think you'll notice a difference in the mirror, maybe quicker in terms of a bit of fat loss. Strength gains are the best indicators of progress in the begining though I think as they are easier to notice and more often than not, stronger muscles are bigger muscles so it means things are going in the right direction.


Cheers ben top man. Fat loss that quick ! How long till newbie gains start to slow down also ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Forever?


forever


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Cheers ben top man. Fat loss that quick ! How long till newbie gains start to slow down also ?


Yeah mate fat loss can come fast, you could lose a couple of pounds in the first week if you get the diet right. However there is no real timescale for newbie gains. All this means is that an untrained body responds more quickly to exercise than a trained one due to conditioning, or actually lack of it. It's really hard to say when you might see gains slowing down from their initial pace but I'd say you can make good gains in the first year at a good pace, then things start to become harder. This is true of fat burning, muscle building and strength gains assuming you stay natty (you'd be a fool  ). The more you train the slower things happen but they still happen. This is why everybody raves about newbie gains, because it happens quickly compared to the following years.

Edit - the first pounds you lose are likely water loss but still makes you look leaner!


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> oooooo... *shrivers* up my spin mate


what are those?


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah mate fat loss can come fast, you could lose a couple of pounds in the first week if you get the diet right. However there is no real timescale for newbie gains. All this means is that an untrained body responds more quickly to exercise than a trained one due to conditioning, or actually lack of it. It's really hard to say when you might see gains slowing down from their initial pace but I'd say you can make good gains in the first year at a good pace, then things start to become harder. This is true of fat burning, muscle building and strength gains assuming you stay natty (you'd be a fool  ). The more you train the slower things happen but they still happen. This is why everybody raves about newbie gains, because it happens quickly compared to the following years.
> 
> Edit - the first pounds you lose are likely water loss but still makes you look leaner!


Wow what an answer reps when I get back on the pc. At the moment ben I'm just eating as much as I can protein wise and good fats and lowish carbs. Getting all my meals in and not worrying too much about macro percentages. I'm keeping out simple carbs. **** and fizzy drinks and upping my water intake. Where would you suggest I go diet wise next?


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Maria Shriver


lol and she's up your "spin"? Hows that feel?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Wow what an answer reps when I get back on the pc. At the moment ben I'm just eating as much as I can protein wise and good fats and lowish carbs. Getting all my meals in and not worrying too much about macro percentages. I'm keeping out simple carbs. **** and fizzy drinks and upping my water intake. Where would you suggest I go diet wise next?


Ben, I wouldn't believe kennyken, he promised me some reps but failed to deliver!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Wow what an answer reps when I get back on the pc. At the moment ben I'm just eating as much as I can protein wise and good fats and lowish carbs. Getting all my meals in and not worrying too much about macro percentages. I'm keeping out simple carbs. **** and fizzy drinks and upping my water intake. Where would you suggest I go diet wise next?


Cutting the crap and replacing with good stuff is a great start so that's good. The next thing to do is look at what you are eating and when. Try to time your carbs so you have them before and after your training, thay way they are much less likely to be stored as fat as you will be using them for fueling your session and then replenishing liver glycogen afterwards and providing more fuel for muscle repair and recovery.

Personally (and I am no diet expert but this works for me) I train in the mornings so don't have the inclination or time to eat proper meals before the gym. So what I do is have a shake when I wake up which is 2 scoops protein and a scoop of mutant mass (carby weight gainer). Works out at about 50g protein and 60g carbs or there abouts. Then I go to the gym, do my session and have the same thing straight afterwards. Thats the majority of my carbs for the day other than what is in vegetables and other background carbs. The meals I eat throughout the day are mainly protein and fat based with some trace carbs. For dinner if I'm really hungry I'll have some carbs then in the form of sweet potato usually with my meat and other green veg. Last thing at night I have a shake before I go to bed (protein blend not jusy whey).

Beyong carb timing (doesn't need to be strict just an idea of how to make the most of them) then you should work out your macros more accurately and plan your days food around them so you know where to make adjustments if you need to. After a while you get to know what is in the things you eat day to day so you don't have to physically work it out you just eat it and you'll know if you are a bit short on carbs or whatever.

I use my fitness pal once every couple of weeks to put in a typical days food to make sure I'm still on track with what I think I'm eating.


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> a bit werid mate...


You wrote it...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ben, I wouldn't believe kennyken, he promised me some reps but failed to deliver!!


I'll hover over the neg button until I see them come through :laugh:


----------



## Kennyken

I'll rep you both then when I get on the laptop you sluts


----------



## expletive

Kenny, your going into question mode again mate. Similar advice about sorting out your macros has been given to you a few times on this thread, dont ask mate just do.

Mac, got any photos of you six months ago when you were bigger so we know what your going to look like


----------



## expletive

Pics or it BS LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Going to have to wait till 2013 call bs all you want


Does this picture blackout also apply to any training and diet information.....???


----------



## Kennyken

Yeah you've been very quiet regarding. Diet and training. Very mysterious mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Yeah you've been very quiet regarding. Diet and training. Very mysterious mate


He's got fvck all to say that's why!


----------



## Kennyken

How you finding eating mate ?


----------



## Fatstuff

hes not givin away his secrets lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> I'll rep you both then when I get on the laptop you sluts


Cough, cough, have you seen my new neg button?  :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

mines at the ready


----------



## Kennyken

check reps you two!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> check reps you two!


Just in time too! 

cheers Kenny :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

meh hardly worth whinging about


----------



## Kennyken

right struggling to get trousers on now so def gaining fat.....going to have start having very low carbs from now on. see where that take me


----------



## expletive

Could just be bloat from all the extra food. You shouldn't get that fat ina week


----------



## Fatstuff

water weight from the increase of calories


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> water weight from the increase of calories


I'll carry one eating then. Sweet !


----------



## Fatstuff

have u worked it off ur lean body mass now though?


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> have u worked it off ur lean body mass now though?


Not yet. My lean body mass macros are very small compared to whole body weight. I'm not working to calories either just my macros


----------



## Fatstuff

well be prepared to put some fat on then as well mate


----------



## Kennyken

Is it better to work on lean body weight then ?


----------



## Kennyken

Protein : 236

Carb: 275

Fats: 51

These are the macros if I work off my lean body weight


----------



## Fatstuff

its better for your waistline lol, i get by on 2000 -2500 cals a day and my strength is slowly but surely still going up. It all depends on your goals mate, some people dont mind or cant physically put fat on so they smash in the cals. everyones different, u got to find out what works for u mate, i personally put on too much fat with lots of carbs but since ive started trying to get a bit stronger i realise im needing to up my carbs as my workouts are starting to suffer due to all the leg stuff and compound stuff!!


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> its better for your waistline lol, i get by on 2000 -2500 cals a day and my strength is slowly but surely still going up. It all depends on your goals mate, some people dont mind or cant physically put fat on so they smash in the cals. everyones different, u got to find out what works for u mate, i personally put on too much fat with lots of carbs but since ive started trying to get a bit stronger i realise im needing to up my carbs as my workouts are starting to suffer due to all the leg stuff and compound stuff!!


I think I'm being impatient and need to listen to my body more. Like you say not everyones the same.

Think I'll get my food in and go on the basis of high protein. Moderate fats and lower carbs. See where I go from there. Even uping carbs before a workout.


----------



## Kennyken

Plus I don't know my body enough yet.

I wanna look at macs eating to compare. But he's being tight !


----------



## Fatstuff

mac is just smashing the calories in because hes smashing the gear in


----------



## Kennyken

****. I need to get on some gear. I'd rather cruise on a small amount for a year then cycle. I know for a beginer that's wrong. But I'm more likely to work hard the whole 12 months. If that makes sense. Yeah he's very secretive mate lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> ****. I need to get on some gear. I'd rather cruise on a small amount for a year then cycle. I know for a beginer that's wrong. But I'm more likely to work hard the whole 12 months. If that makes sense. Yeah he's very secretive mate lol


thats just a silly idea mate, you would be shutting yourself down longer for minimal gains. If u r going to shut yourself down then u may as well get something out of it


----------



## Kennyken

Fair point then. A nice big bulk cycle in a few months then a cutting cycle at the end of this comp. Don't even know my bodys going to react yet to test. Just one of those things I've got to work out myself and just do it.


----------



## Kennyken

Whole body is ****ed this morning. First proper leg session yesterday and feels like I've been hit by a train. Jesus getting back into squatting is a cnut too. Took it out of me: squatted 60kg @5X8. Wounded!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Fair point then. A nice big bulk cycle in a few months then a cutting cycle at the end of this comp. Don't even know my bodys going to react yet to test. Just one of those things I've got to work out myself and just do it.


I really don't see the point in this bulk then cut thing if I'm honest. My advice (and that's all it is so take it as you will) would be to train naturally for at least 6 months, nailing your training, your diet and learning what your body does and doesn't respond well to. During that time if you are doing things right (you'll cock up along the way, we all do that's how you learn) you will lose fat and build some muscle and strength.

From there you then start to think about AAS perhaps (some will say it's too soon but I don't see why) and what your goals actually are. If you want to be a big muther fvcker then lean up first now as best you can then adjust your diet so that you keep adding size gradually and cleanly without overdoing it and putting a load of fat back on.

IMO unless you need to balloon in size quickly for a reason be it sport or a comp or whatever there is no point in dirty bulking only to have to cut it back down again afterwards. It's not healthy and its bloody hard work mentally and physically.

You're just starting out so think about what you want to do and start to structure your plans around that.


----------



## Breda

What protein you use mac


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> God damn kennyken! Do you really know fck all?
> 
> Blast and cruise mate high test dose 6 weeks then run 300mg test for another 4-6 weeks then blast again now I'm not saying you should do this because there's obviously side effects to staying on cycle all year... I have nothing to hide mate my diet is boring and plan same thing everyday... 3-4 chicken breasts, broc , Tuna and about 6/7 pro shakes get about 3000kcal and 270-320g protein from just shakes and I use mp fine oats which gives me 200g carbs a day... I eat every 2 hours until I go to bed
> 
> Everyday I do super sets of some sort so yesterday I did
> 
> Bench press 4x10 85kg
> 
> Superset
> 
> DB incline 3x10 50kg
> 
> Skull crushers ez bar 3x10 30kg
> 
> Then another superset
> 
> Cable low fly 3x10
> 
> Weighted push up 3x15
> 
> Single arm push( with DBs for chest)
> 
> 3x10
> 
> Super sets
> 
> Ticep pull down 3x10
> 
> Single arm pull down (with grip) 3x10
> 
> Rest for 90 seconds Inbetween sets superstars do a set of each then rest and repeat another 2x
> 
> Also add 30 mins cardio 3/4 Mph everyday kennyken is you want to lower bf%
> 
> Don't make things to complicated mate ...


tbh mac i dont know much about aas why would i ??? ive never taken and AAS or PH. You got to remember not everyone's that trains knows everything about ped's

regarding cardio mate i do 3-4 mph incline treadmill pwo every other day. Would it benefit me alot more if i did it everyday ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> tbh mac i dont know much about aas why would i ??? ive never taken and AAS or PH. You got to remember not everyone's that trains knows everything about ped's
> 
> regarding cardio mate i do 3-4 mph incline treadmill pwo every other day. *Would it benefit me alot more if i did it everyday ??*


Yes


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Pro-10 mate


Any good?


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> I really don't see the point in this bulk then cut thing if I'm honest. My advice (and that's all it is so take it as you will) would be to train naturally for at least 6 months, nailing your training, your diet and learning what your body does and doesn't respond well to. During that time if you are doing things right (you'll cock up along the way, we all do that's how you learn) you will lose fat and build some muscle and strength.
> 
> From there you then start to think about AAS perhaps (some will say it's too soon but I don't see why) and what your goals actually are. If you want to be a big muther fvcker then lean up first now as best you can then adjust your diet so that you keep adding size gradually and cleanly without overdoing it and putting a load of fat back on.
> 
> IMO unless you need to balloon in size quickly for a reason be it sport or a comp or whatever there is no point in dirty bulking only to have to cut it back down again afterwards. It's not healthy and its bloody hard work mentally and physically.
> 
> You're just starting out so think about what you want to do and start to structure your plans around that.


What a great answer mate cheers. More reps on the way. Just needed some guidance as I don't want to see my efforts wasted


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> What a great answer mate cheers. More reps on the way. Just needed some guidance as I don't want to see my efforts wasted


No worries mate, don't want to see your efforts wasted either.


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> O really? You joined team kenny? Lol


I hope so ! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I really don't see the point in this bulk then cut thing if I'm honest. My advice (and that's all it is so take it as you will) would be to train naturally for at least 6 months, nailing your training, your diet and learning what your body does and doesn't respond well to. During that time if you are doing things right (you'll cock up along the way, we all do that's how you learn) you will lose fat and build some muscle and strength.
> 
> From there you then start to think about AAS perhaps (some will say it's too soon but I don't see why) and what your goals actually are. If you want to be a big muther fvcker then lean up first now as best you can then adjust your diet so that you keep adding size gradually and cleanly without overdoing it and putting a load of fat back on.
> 
> IMO unless you need to balloon in size quickly for a reason be it sport or a comp or whatever there is no point in dirty bulking only to have to cut it back down again afterwards. It's not healthy and its bloody hard work mentally and physically.
> 
> You're just starting out so think about what you want to do and start to structure your plans around that.


Im going to go against this (cuz im a cnut lol) and say, get a months training in to get back into swing of things then hit the gear, try to get 300+g protein in, 50g fat and adjust your carbs on a 2-3 monthly basis to see what works best for you!! Thats just my opinion lol im a drug pushing fcuker though


----------



## Kennyken

By the sounds of everyone's advice on this whole site is to get on some test !


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> By the sounds of everyone's advice on this whole site is to get on some test !


we are all substituting poor diet and laziness for gear :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

i need a new avi!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> O really? You joined team kenny? Lol


I'll help either of you if I can, just Kenny's the only one who actually posts in this thread....... :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> we are all substituting poor diet and laziness for gear :rolleye:


Speak for yourself



Fatstuff said:


> i need a new avi!!


Yes you do!!


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Don't damage yourself kenny.. Make sure you do pct ect ect


Oh believe me I'll be asking questions before I start cycle


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Speak for yourself
> 
> Yes you do!!


my diets fine, im speaking for u, u pie eatin bastard


----------



## Kennyken

Just a quick update on food eaten today.

5 whole eggs omelette with cottage cheese

1 pint of semi skimmed milk. 2 scoops milk protein. I tablespoon of peanut butter. 1 scoop of oats and one banana. All blended Up


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Swap milk with water.. IMO


that would mean vomiting the contents of his stomach up, then eating it again without milk lol


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> my diets fine, im speaking for u, u pie eatin bastard


The pies have been dropped since i moved fam... straight mince and tagatelli right about now

I do miss a good pie tho, think im guna do a cottage pie later


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Lol I mean in the future


I'm looking to get some decent whey powder. Had enough of 5kg of unflavoured milk protein

Just wish there was somewhere I could get a good deal....


----------



## expletive

I'd keep the milk mate if it fits in your macros.

Good bench pressing there mac. Same reps and weights as me. Not bad for a skinny fcuker lol


----------



## Wheyman

Go Mac Go Mac


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> I'd keep the milk mate if it fits in your macros.
> 
> Good bench pressing there mac. Same reps and weights as me. Not bad for a skinny fcuker lol


No disrespect intended at all to Mac but you look like you bench a lot more than 85kg mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> I'm looking to get some decent whey powder. Had enough of 5kg of unflavoured milk protein
> 
> Just wish there was somewhere I could get a good deal....


Get a blend, fvck whey on it's own. Get a quality blend of whey, egg white and casein. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Haha wish I could 1 rep max is only 100kg


Actually I meant expletive looks like he can bench more than 85.... you look about right :whistling:


----------



## expletive

I expect i could mate, I always aim for 10 reps plus for 4 sets with a cadence of 2,1,1 of the same weight. but ive been carrying a tendon injury for a while which has taken me out of benching altogether

Never even tried a 1 rep max,

mac out of interest, what was the shoulder injury that kept you out of training and put you in hospital?


----------



## expletive

When did that happen mate?


----------



## expletive

Winged scapula I mean


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> I expect i could mate, I always aim for 10 reps plus for 4 sets with a cadence of 2,1,1 of the same weight. but ive been carrying a tendon injury for a while which has taken me out of benching altogether
> 
> Never even tried a 1 rep max,
> 
> mac out of interest, what was the shoulder injury that kept you out of training and put you in hospital?


Fair enough as they say work the muscle not the weight. I hurt my shoulder about a year ago and literally had to start with the bar again and build it back up. Annoying but it made my form a lot better as I'm now beyond what I was at the time.


----------



## expletive

I agree ben form is everything, ive been training with some competitive powerlifters and their coaches so tend to adopt their way of lifting.

TBH Bench has never been a strong point of mine. All other areas are a lot stronger in comparison, it was getting better until i picked up this injury


----------



## expletive

LOL just interested mate, dont need to find a way to flame you, you usual gift us those on a plate :lol:

How are you fixing that issue, I read facepulls and laying off benching worked well


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> I'm so paranoid my mrs has ago at me about it today only been on cycle 4 weeks


Hahahahahahah

Slap the b1tch

How much have u gained mate? About 4-5kg??

I gain more weight than that if I hold a fart in for half a hour


----------



## expletive




----------



## Kennyken

Bit of a dilemma, tommorow is pull day which means deadlifts for me. Problem is my legs are killing me from yesterdays first proper leg session, can hardly walk. Now do i; carry on with deadlifts even if its one or just give it a miss tomorrow and just concentrate on the other pull lifts? What would you do


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Bit of a dilemma, tommorow is pull day which means deadlifts for me. Problem is my legs are killing me from yesterdays first proper leg session, can hardly walk. Now do i; carry on with deadlifts even if its one or just give it a miss tomorrow and just concentrate on the other pull lifts? What would you do


Warm your legs up well on the xtrainer for 10 mins and see how they feel then. If still fvcked I'd skip heavy deads and do more volume at lighter weight. If too fvcked for that then just give everything else extra welly!


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Bit of a dilemma, tommorow is pull day which means deadlifts for me. Problem is my legs are killing me from yesterdays first proper leg session, can hardly walk. Now do i; carry on with deadlifts even if its one or just give it a miss tomorrow and just concentrate on the other pull lifts? What would you do


Try rack pulls mate, take the strain off the legs


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Warm your legs up well on the xtrainer for 10 mins and see how they feel then. If still fvcked I'd skip heavy deads and do more volume at lighter weight. If too fvcked for that then just give everything else extra welly!


Cheers mate for the help...i train in my home gym so only cardio kit i got is a treamill and stationary bike. I normally warm up on the treadmill for 5 mins before every session anyway. il see how im feeling when ive warmed up


----------



## Mingster

Don't let a little thing like pain get in the way of greatness. If you stick to it you'll get used to it.


----------



## expletive

Pain is just weakness leaving the body!


----------



## DiamondDixie

@kenny, do some light straight leg deadlifts 2-3 sets of 12 reps about 60kg just to properly stretch them out and warm your back up then do some heavy rack pulls to work your upper back and lock out, if you feel ok after that do some mid/heavy bent over rows for 12-15 reps 3 sets. Then just burn your back with lat pull down and back machine rows or what ever you do. Just a thought.


----------



## expletive

I take 8-9 a day


----------



## expletive

Yes 8-9 grams of fish oils


----------



## Kennyken

right sorting my diet out properly today, as ive been told i need to clear it up an advised to work out from lean body weight rather then just the calories.

my lean weight is 157.5lbs:

So from most common macro numbers of:

protein: 1.5g per lb of lean body weight =236.25g of protein

Carbs: 1.75g per lb of lean body weight =275.265 of carbs

Fats: 0.33g per lb of lean body weight =51.975 of fat

The closest Which myfitnesspal.com has worked out to be is:

Net Calories Consumed 2360 calories

Carbohydrates 236g

Protein 236g

Fat 52g

This is on ratio 40/40/20

Does this look right?


----------



## Uk_mb

yes but why do you ask the same things over and over again.


----------



## Kennyken

monsterballs said:


> yes but why do you ask the same things over and over again.


Because this is different from last time....last time were completely different figures over a 1000 calories difference thf


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> right sorting my diet out properly today, as ive been told i need to clear it up an advised to work out from lean body weight rather then just the calories.
> 
> my lean weight is 157.5lbs:
> 
> So from most common macro numbers of:
> 
> protein: 1.5g per lb of lean body weight =236.25g of protein
> 
> Carbs: 1.75g per lb of lean body weight =275.265 of carbs
> 
> Fats: 0.33g per lb of lean body weight =51.975 of fat
> 
> The closest Which myfitnesspal.com has worked out to be is:
> 
> Net Calories Consumed 2360 calories
> 
> Carbohydrates 236g
> 
> Protein 236g
> 
> Fat 52g
> 
> This is on ratio 40/40/20
> 
> Does this look right?


Try it and see what happens after two weeks. If you are losing fat but strength is still on the up then all is well. If you are getting fatter, its wrong, if you are losing too much weight and are as weak as a kitten, it's wrong, if you have no energy at all and can't function, guess what, it's wrong.

The only way to know is to try it. The numbers are all well and good but they mean nothing until you know how your body copes with that amount of calories whatever ratio they may be in. Don't over think it mate, it's not as complicated as it may first seem.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Try it and see what happens after two weeks. If you are losing fat but strength is still on the up then all is well. If you are getting fatter, its wrong, if you are losing too much weight and are as weak as a kitten, it's wrong, if you have no energy at all and can't function, guess what, it's wrong.
> 
> The only way to know is to try it. The numbers are all well and good but they mean nothing until you know how your body copes with that amount of calories whatever ratio they may be in. Don't over think it mate, it's not as complicated as it may first seem.


Cheers buddy...im making it more complicated then it has to be arnt i. But it does seem complicated. Il listen to my body now. going to sound silly but how do gauge my measurements. in the mirror? or scales?


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Cheers buddy...im making it more complicated then it has to be arnt i. But it does seem complicated. Il listen to my body now. going to sound silly but how do gauge my measurements. in the mirror? or scales?


Yes you are kenny. Use your macros as a guide but it's trial and error.

Use the mirror as your judge


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Cheers buddy...im making it more complicated then it has to be arnt i. But it does seem complicated. Il listen to my body now. going to sound silly but how do gauge my measurements. in the mirror? or scales?


Are u really asking how u no if u look bigger?? Do u not no how to use a mirror !?!

Ffs kenny do some fukin research mate. I no ur a newbie and all and every1s trying to help but Try reading a thing or two on the internet!

Edit**

Apologies if u are actually mentally retarded, I wasn't to no


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mirror mate, ultimately what you weigh is really not that important in this game, its how you look. Shallow bunch aren't we!

Muscle weighs more than fat and pounds of water weight can come and go literally overnight so weight isn't a brilliant way to tell how it's going. However if your trousers are looser and your shirts are tighter (in a good way, not a moob way) then you know something is going right.

i can low carb it for 2 days and lose 4 lbs easily. Pointless though as it's just water, as soon as you I carbs again it comes back. I do weight myself as I'm interested but the mirror is the best judge of how things are going, or a proper body fat test checked again in a couple of months to see progress.


----------



## Tassotti




----------



## Kennyken

Cheers for your help men...i know i ask alot of qustions but when you have to devote a good part of your life to training, eating and extras then i need to make sure im doing everything right.

Especially now as ive got this face off going on....A year is a long time i know but from the body and fat i have now to what i want to look like, a year could be hard.

So any pointers to benefit me not just for this face off is much appriciated, especially where in this sport everyone has different opinions about absolutely everything.

But i thank you all (even monsterballs you cnut:lol so bare with me .......


----------



## Kennyken

Just a quick update on food for today:

1. 5 scrambled eggs, 150g of cottage cheese, 2 wholemeal toast + black coffee

2. Milk protein shake (50g) semi skimmed mlk

3. Chicken breast, Basmati rice, peas, tspoon olive oil and spices

4. Chicken breast, Basmati rice, peas, tspoon olive oil and spices

5. Chicken breast, Basmati rice, peas, tspoon olive oil and peri peri sauce


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Just a quick update on food for today:
> 
> 1. 5 scrambled eggs, 150g of cottage cheese, 2 wholemeal toast + black coffee
> 
> 2. Milk protein shake (50g) semi skimmed mlk
> 
> 3. Chicken breast, Basmati rice, peas, tspoon olive oil and spices
> 
> 4. Chicken breast, Basmati rice, peas, tspoon olive oil and spices
> 
> 5. Chicken breast, Basmati rice, peas, tspoon olive oil and peri peri sauce


Looks very tidy, good work. Nuts are a great addition too, good fats and lots of vits and mins. Some protein too but it's negligible at the amount of nuts you actualy eat.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks very tidy, good work. Nuts are a great addition too, good fats and lots of vits and mins. Some protein too but it's negligible at the amount of nuts you actualy eat.


Im going to snack on some almonds during work and before bed as i work night shift. slow down protein before bed


----------



## Kennyken

Good squirt of salad cream mixed with chinese 5 spice seasoning taste amazing. Was chucking the chicken and rice in me, even when it was cold!


----------



## Kennyken

Another fine workout completed:

5x8 deadlift

4x8 pendlay rows

3x2 pull ups- really struggling?

3x8 barbell curls

Finished with 15 mins of 4mph incline treadmill

50g of whey protein with a small piece of chocolate to spike insulin.

Only the second time doing pull ups but hopefully they will improve ?


----------



## damerush

Kennyken said:


> Only the second time doing pull ups but hopefully they will improve ?


Keep at them, maybe throw in as many slow negatives as you need to make it 3 sets of 5, you`ll soon be doing all of them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Another fine workout completed:
> 
> 5x8 deadlift
> 
> 4x8 pendlay rows
> 
> 3x2 pull ups- really struggling?
> 
> 3x8 barbell curls
> 
> Finished with 15 mins of 4mph incline treadmill
> 
> 50g of whey protein with a small piece of chocolate to spike insulin.
> 
> Only the second time doing pull ups but hopefully they will improve ?


Try pulls first mate when you're fresh and also try negatives after you've run out of steam for positives. Get a box and start at the top of the movement and lower yourself over a 3-4 second period. This is a great way to increase your strength on pulls. Also vary between chins (palms facing you, close grip) and pull ups (palms away from you, wide grip).


----------



## Fatstuff

just do chins until u can do ten or fifteen with ease and then change to pulls (i still do chins  lol)


----------



## expletive

Ginger Ben said:


> Try pulls first mate when you're fresh and also try negatives after you've run out of steam for positives. Get a box and start at the top of the movement and lower yourself over a 3-4 second period. This is a great way to increase your strength on pulls. Also vary between chins (palms facing you, close grip) and pull ups (palms away from you, wide grip).


Good advice Ben, but I would keep them at the end of the workout as at that time the biceps would be tired so therefore it will be his back doing the pulling


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> Good advice Ben, but I would keep them at the end of the workout as at that time the biceps would be tired so therefore it will be his back doing the pulling


how do u work that one out lol


----------



## expletive

First thing to tire in pulls ups is your biceps not your back

If you do them towards the end of your workout it will be the back muscles doing all the work

Read up on it fatstuff, Dorian is a good example


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL dorian is a fantastic example of pre exhausting, but u have got principles ar5e about face, u cant possibly pull yourself up without working your biceps, if anything your biceps work harder to get you up as they have already been pre exhausted.


----------



## Tommy10

expletive said:


> First thing to tire in pulls ups is your biceps not your back
> 
> If you do them towards the end of your workout it will be the back muscles doing all the work
> 
> Read up on it fatstuff, Dorian is a good example


I did back this morning

extensions, pulleys, t-bar rows , pull ups


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> First thing to tire in pulls ups is your biceps not your back
> 
> If you do them towards the end of your workout it will be the back muscles doing all the work
> 
> Read up on it fatstuff, Dorian is a good example


I've never quite understood this if

I'm honest. Not saying your wrong just saying I don't get it.

If your bis are fried at the end of a back workout which mine normally are and forearms then how can my back compensate for this? If my bis are fried no amount of back strength will IMO make me able to do pulls or chins as well as if I'm fresh?

This is why I do them first as pulls are one of the kings of back exercises. Doing them fresh means I'm not compromising on that. When my bis are knackered and it comes to rows etc later on I use straps to help so my grip and forearms etc don't compromise my back getting fully worked.

I could well be talking sh1te here but it seems to work??


----------



## Kennyken

Cheers for the advice lads. I'll try negatives. And maybe before deadlifting if it does improve


----------



## Kennyken

Food update :

500g of chicken. Stirfried in little evoo, loads of veg, handfull of noodles. Green thai sauce

Split into 3 separate meals for later and tonight.

Snacking on ss milk, pumpkin seeds and dried apricot

1.5 l of water too.


----------



## Tommy10

Ginger Ben said:


> I've never quite understood this if
> 
> I'm honest. Not saying your wrong just saying I don't get it.
> 
> If your bis are fried at the end of a back workout which mine normally are and forearms then how can my back compensate for this? If my bis are fried no amount of back strength will IMO make me able to do pulls or chins as well as if I'm fresh?
> 
> This is why I do them first as pulls are one of the kings of back exercises. Doing them fresh means I'm not compromising on that. When my bis are knackered and it comes to rows etc later on I use straps to help so my grip and forearms etc don't compromise my back getting fully worked.
> 
> I could well be talking sh1te here but it seems to work??


i used to do them first but they would tire me out for the rest of my session.....so i finish with them....i give myself a good 5+mins after the previous set then aim for 8, 8, 7, 7, 5....


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I've never quite understood this if
> 
> I'm honest. Not saying your wrong just saying I don't get it.
> 
> If your bis are fried at the end of a back workout which mine normally are and forearms then how can my back compensate for this? If my bis are fried no amount of back strength will IMO make me able to do pulls or chins as well as if I'm fresh?
> 
> This is why I do them first as pulls are one of the kings of back exercises. Doing them fresh means I'm not compromising on that. When my bis are knackered and it comes to rows etc later on I use straps to help so my grip and forearms etc don't compromise my back getting fully worked.
> 
> I could well be talking sh1te here but it seems to work??


Your right mate, ur biceps will work part of the move, your back will work the other part, one can't take over from another lol - if u were to isolate your bi's first and then do pullups , u will find you work your bi's extra hard as they are already fcuked - pre exhausting


----------



## Kennyken

Woke up to a killer sore throat so foods gonna be hard to get in today. Will try though and get some more shakes down me aswell. Hate shakes but if needs a must.

On a plus side noticing a few stretch marks around arms.


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> Woke up to a killer sore throat so foods gonna be hard to get in today. Will try though and get some more shakes down me aswell. Hate shakes but if needs a must.
> 
> On a plus side noticing a few stretch marks around arms.


Would a kfc do me any harm in this case? What's the best thing to have ? Bodybuilding wise ?


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Would a kfc do me any harm in this case? What's the best thing to have ? Bodybuilding wise ?


LOL @ Kenny

Eaten cleanly for a few days, now trying to justfy a KFC


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Would a kfc do me any harm in this case? What's the best thing to have ? Bodybuilding wise ?


have some pieces of chicken without the kfc flavouring lol!


----------



## Fatstuff

If it makes u feel better kenny boy, I shared a bucket with the mrs today- I ate a breast, 2 thighs, 2 strips and some chips n gravy, I still got around 1000 cals left today aswell so I'm going to have a big fat steak a shake and some fibre!!!! LOL - how does that sound for dirty dieting!! (and still the right calorie and macro intake)


----------



## Kennyken

Right boys. I fcked the idea of kfc off. I'm cooking 3 chicken breasts, 1 cup of basmati rice, 1 cup of peas. A good squirt of salad cream and some spices all mixed in. I'll eat as much as I can and finish the rest off later.


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> If it makes u feel better kenny boy, I shared a bucket with the mrs today- I ate a breast, 2 thighs, 2 strips and some chips n gravy, I still got around 1000 cals left today aswell so I'm going to have a big fat steak a shake and some fibre!!!! LOL - how does that sound for dirty dieting!! (and still the right calorie and macro intake)


You love your kfc don't you ! How do you know the macros lol ?


----------



## sunn

Kennyken said:


> Food update :
> 
> 500g of chicken. Stirfried in little evoo, loads of veg, handfull of noodles. Green thai sauce
> 
> Split into 3 separate meals for later and tonight.
> 
> Snacking on ss milk, pumpkin seeds and dried apricot
> 
> 1.5 l of water too.


I read the first line and got destracted but thought wow 500g in one go and the I read the rest! Lol


----------



## sunn

Kennyken said:


> Would a kfc do me any harm in this case? What's the best thing to have ? Bodybuilding wise ?


Up the water intake plenty of vit c veggies and get rid of that cold!

Feed a cold starve a fever!...this is very true


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> You love your kfc don't you ! How do you know the macros lol ?


i got a kfc app believe it or not, and its also on myfitnesspal which i have been using more and more these days


----------



## Kennyken

Well I've gone for the traditional chicken and rice and peas. Instead of kfc !


----------



## expletive

Jerk Chicken Kenny?


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> Jerk Chicken Kenny?


No mate 3 chicken breasts cut up with 1 cup of rice and 1 cup of peas. Then a good squirt of salad cream and chinese 5 spice seasoning on. Lush mate


----------



## flinty90

How are you pair of cnuts doing ??? X


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> How are you pair of cnuts doing ??? X


I'm good you mate ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> How are you pair of cnuts doing ??? X


Kenny's on fire. Mac's such a cnut he doesn't even come in to kennys journal anymore


----------



## Kennyken

Wasnt feeling great today so food ive eaten is:

4 weetabix with dried fruit and semi skimmed milk

small glass of orange juice

500g of chicken breast

1 cup of basmati rice

1 cup of peas

salad cream and Chinese 5 spice seasoning

1 pint of semi skimmed milk

1 banana

2 scoops of milk protein =50g of protein

1 tablespoon of peanut butter

half a marks and spencer egg and ham roll

Eating like this becoming second nature now to be honest. nearly had a blip and caved in to a kfc earlier but decided not to.


----------



## Uk_mb

Its easy isn't it mate, when you start off its hard but u get used to it quickly!!

Where's spac gone? Pumpin up his pythons?

Its usually his 'I'm doin it my way' attitude puts people off. The big cock lol

Just wait till nxt year mate when he's gained about 2kg and ur still hard at it, that's when you win ur 150 notes


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Its easy isn't it mate, when you start off its hard but u get used to it quickly!!
> 
> Where's spac gone? Pumpin up his pythons?
> 
> Its usually his 'I'm doin it my way' attitude puts people off. The big cock lol
> 
> Just wait till nxt year mate when he's gained about 2kg and ur still hard at it, that's when you win ur 150 notes


Yeah it very easy mate. i know now what sort of macros are in each food and if i dont il look on the pack.

I can keep a running total of the proteins in my head for the day. try and eat clean. and i adjust my carbs depending on results.

I hope i win too. The effort ive gone into for this! :beer:


----------



## flinty90

what so Mac doesnt post in here anymore ??? is that what your saying ??

even if he doesnt you cant count him out, look at greenspin, that cnut went all quiet for a few months and came back bigger and ripped to fcuk... so Mac could be hatching a quiet monster !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> look at greenspin, that cnut went all quiet for a few months and came back bigger and ripped to fcuk...QUOTE]
> 
> from hitler to lifter in a few months
> 
> looking good tho isnt he . [email protected] :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> still a hitler looking cnut, but a bigger one !!!


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Your right he could come back looking massive. I bet up my game soon ay !


----------



## Uk_mb

NEVER under estimate the power of mac.

Im sure 'return of the mac' video doesn't need to be posted again does it


----------



## Uk_mb

sorry :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> just keep going. you seem to be doing ok so far mate, as long as you stay focused and do your best ...
> 
> i worked all week hard last week to get your prize money in the safe... its all sat there nice and warm waiting to be collected by the winner lol !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> x2


----------



## Kennyken

I am focused mate. I'm in that gym every other day. Soon to add in cardio in the days between gym sessions. When I'm used to the doms and stiffness

When I wake up I'm thinking about what food to make for the rest of the day. Just waiting for some physical chaanges. Silly I know


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> When I wake up I'm thinking about what food to make for the rest of the day.


Try and prepare as much food the day before as poss mate, then u dont have to think about it , just wolf it down


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> I don't post becauses theres to many cnuts on here  ... I'll give some updates now and again


Just harmless fun. Aslong as you've not left kenny all alone on these dark nights thats ok


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Just harmless fun. Aslong as you've not left kenny all alone on these dark nights thats ok


Thanks mate. I get very lonely in the gym


----------



## Kennyken

Quick food update:

5 whole egg omelette

200g cottage cheese

2 wholemeal toast

1 black coffee no sugar


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Getting flammed on a daily basis


Whos flaming you


----------



## Fatstuff

ginger syndrome mate, just ignore him


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> im a pr1ck mate, just ignore me


 :beer:


----------



## Kennyken

Mac you don't flamed half as much as I do!


----------



## GShock

Kennyken said:


> Quick food update:
> 
> 5 whole egg omelette
> 
> 200g cottage cheese
> 
> 2 wholemeal toast
> 
> 1 black coffee no sugar


Pleased to see the updates coming in thick and fast...

Nice breakfast Kenny im just finishing off some more My Protein Banoffee pancakes, great way to get the eggs,milk and protein in, they dont even need a topping the Banoffe flavour is great :tt2:


----------



## Kennyken

Sounds. Nice mate. I'm looking for a new protein powder. Still got 3 kilos of unflavoured milk protein to get through. Great


----------



## Uk_mb

i like unflavoured, only with milk tho

with water taste's like balls.

What powder u after mate,

i get whey iscolate from bulk powders.... 5kg for £40

and weight gain from protein 247 ... 6kg £30 (bargin)

ps. do NOT buy egg white powder or casien from them, tastes awful lol


----------



## DiamondDixie

Diet and updates are looking good Kenny, come on Mac fcuk um keep posting and prove them wrong i'm sure no one means any harm just a bit of fun. Did we find out who the USA mac was?


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> i like unflavoured, only with milk tho
> 
> with water taste's like balls.
> 
> What powder u after mate,
> 
> i get whey iscolate from bulk powders.... 5kg for £40
> 
> and weight gain from protein 247 ... 6kg £30 (bargin)
> 
> ps. do NOT buy egg white powder or casien from them, tastes awful lol


um probablly whey as its easier to drink. Dont know what a blend taste like but ive been told to buy blends now.

The milk protein is horrible....i know people say just get it down but ive had to resort to eating whole foods now

Was looking at choco cookie blend or choco mint whey , both from bulk powders


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Pro-10 mate all the way


ok if one of the pro 10 owners would give me a discount on some NICE tasting whey. I would add to your profits


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> 8.99 a kg... if you order 5kg


flavoured?


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> r0b mate...


I don't even know who that is, did his real account get banned aswell?


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> I doubt it, he's Flintys BF


hahahaha


----------



## Kennyken

Right im off the gym fcukers. Have fun and see you soon x


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> I doubt it, he's Flintys BF


flinty has no say in who's banned etc. if the mods have a reason to ban sum1 they will.

I dont think they run it past people 'partners' first bud


----------



## Kennyken

Good session done. Def getting stronger and the whole session felt easier.

5x8 flat bench

4x8 military press

3x3 dips improvement on last week

3x10 skull crushers

Treadmill 15 mins on incline getting slightly quicker

Nice unflavoured whey shake- 50g of protein.

Its all getting easier but its a long road. Body feels slightly shakey too


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Body feels slightly shakey too


Good ladd !! thats good


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Good ladd !! thats good


Cheers mate. Feel bit sicky too lol.

I slowed the reps down made sure they were pretty good. Emphasised the negatives and powered the postive part of the lift.

I failed the military press bad last week as I started to heavy but dropped the weight this week and finished all the sets just


----------



## Uk_mb

Thats wat ur aiming for : finishing the sets JUST.

without a spotter u wanna push urself but not too much mate

i cant see how ur gna get a spotter unless u take that sign down


----------



## Kennyken

Well I've got the spotter bars on my power rack. I know its not the same but I got to do what I got to do.

And gyms **** me off as they usually busy. I want to get in there finish my workout and go home. Not stand there waiting for things.

And to be honest none of my friends know I train. I want to just concentrate on myself and not peoples expectations


----------



## expletive

Clen and the T's will help lose BF, never heard of GH as a fat burner


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> High GH doese to keep fat off mate...


But if the fats already there it won't shift it will it?


----------



## expletive

My mistake, of course it will as it speeds metabolism, fcuking expensive way of doing it though


----------



## flinty90

Mac are you on pct, cos your doing a lot of fcukin whining like a little b1tch about getting slammed... lol..

if you didnt post so many cnuntish posts in the past you wouldnt be hammered so much now lol.. stop whining and just post when you have done something relevant you mardy fcukin blouse wearing cnut XX


----------



## Kennyken

Right just after my workout on the way home decided to go shopping.

Started feeling really sick and didn't feel like I was there in the shop. I've brought a lucozade sport and drunk it whilst walking around. Feeling much better now!

What happened there ?


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> Mac are you on pct, cos your doing a lot of fcukin whining like a little b1tch about getting slammed... lol..
> 
> if you didnt post so many cnuntish posts in the past you wouldnt be hammered so much now lol.. stop whining and just post when you have done something relevant you mardy fcukin blouse wearing cnut XX


pmsl he wont post for another 2 weeks now


----------



## expletive

Low blood sugar/hypoglycaemia sounds like.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Right just after my workout on the way home decided to go shopping.
> 
> Started feeling really sick and didn't feel like I was there in the shop. I've brought a lucozade sport and drunk it whilst walking around. Feeling much better now!
> 
> *What happened there ?*


you didnt spot your reflection in a shop window did you mate ?? and throw up about how fcukin tiny you were ???? lol XX


----------



## Uk_mb

expletive said:


> Low blood sugar/hypoglycaemia sounds like.


holy sh!t dont say that to him mate !!


----------



## Kennyken

Simple carbs def needed after a workout then yeah lol ?


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Simple carbs def needed after a workout then yeah lol ?


its a good idea


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> you didnt spot your reflection in a shop window did you mate ?? and throw up about how fcukin tiny you were ???? lol XX


No mate saw your beard on your avi and thought. Who the fcuck is that ugly cnut ?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> No mate saw your beard on your avi and thought. Who the fcuck is that ugly cnut ?


you aint seen nothing yet bro.. wait 5 minutes until i post my final beard shot up pmsl , its like a pube fest !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> you aint seen nothing yet bro.. wait 5 minutes until i post my final beard shot up pmsl , its like a pube fest !!!


LMAO mine's been on for 2 weeks now. i swear ive got fkin nits or fleas !!

i was gunna go to wilko's and buy a bright orange rug.... no need, im gunna have a shave


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> you aint seen nothing yet bro.. wait 5 minutes until i post my final beard shot up pmsl , its like a pube fest !!!


Hurry up and post it so i can get the insults in before i head out


----------



## Kennyken

Instead of just a dick on your head you now have pubes on your chin!

I couldn't do it mate, gets far to itchy on my collars etc and my little boy hates it when I kiss him.

You look like big al from home improvement! You dirty big fcuking wizard !


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Instead of just a dick on your head you now have pubes on your chin!
> 
> I couldn't do it mate, gets far to itchy on my collars etc and my little boy hates it when I kiss him.
> 
> You look like big al from home improvement! You dirty big fcuking wizard !


Flinty is watching you


----------



## Uk_mb

with flint's beard and mac's physique






you boys could be onto something !!


----------



## Kennyken

Flinty you work for balfour beaty ?


----------



## expletive

Uk_mb said:


> with flint's beard and mac's physique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you boys could be onto something !!


That is just too funny


----------



## Kennyken

flinty looks like a fatter John Lennon !!


----------



## Kennyken

Food update:

470g of diced chicken stir fried with evoo. 300g of mixed fresh veg.

Little bit of lemon and ginger sauce.

Split into 3 meals

Dessert is 0% greek yogurt with almonds and some dried fruit.


----------



## tyramhall

Uk_mb said:


> with flint's beard and mac's physique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you boys could be onto something !!


This is proper fvcked up. Who does he think hes fighting?


----------



## Kennyken




----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> This beast :


You gonna give us a clue????


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> You gonna give us a clue????


have a look now lol


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Flinty you work for balfour beaty ?


yes mate as well as lots of other contractors ..

currently working for northwest electricity mate !!!


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> I doubt it, he's Flintys BF


----------



## Kennyken

Just noticed ive past a 1000 posts now, maybe a mod can make me a gold member rather then 4 months time


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Just noticed ive past a 1000 posts now, maybe a mod can make me a gold member rather then 4 months time


yes mate but 990 of them posts have been stupid fcukin questions lol....


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> yes mate but 990 of them posts have been stupid fcukin questions lol....


I dont ask questions now....do i???


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> View attachment 76344


Hahahahha


----------



## Kennyken

Right another depressing sat night.....

flat mates getting ready to go to a party then out on to a club after. For one of our mates gf's birthday. Loads of 21-22 year old women all getting drunk wearing nothing. Whilst.........

i sit on my playstation in my pyjamas eating chicken, cottage cheese and milk. FMLmg:


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Right another depressing sat night.....
> 
> flat mates getting ready to go to a party then out on to a club after. For one of our mates gf's birthday. Loads of 21-22 year old women all getting drunk wearing nothing. Whilst.........
> 
> i sit on my playstation in my pyjamas eating chicken, cottage cheese and milk. FMLmg:


Go with them, don't drink. Simple.


----------



## expletive

Yes Kenny get out there amongst it


----------



## Dux

Oh fcuk, he'll start asking us what to wear now....


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> Oh fcuk, he'll start asking us what to wear now....


No il end up drinking. plus seeing my son for a run around in the woods and mud (he's 2) tommoro


----------



## Kennyken

Yes mate why ?


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> No il end up drinking. plus seeing my son for a run around in the woods and mud (he's 2) tommoro


Stay in then


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Stay in then


I am mate !


----------



## Robbie

Uk_mb said:


> Stay in then


It is after all the new going out!


----------



## Kennyken

What does everyone think of clen. i can easily get some.

Id like to use to strip of some fat?


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> What does everyone think of clen. i can easily get some.
> 
> Id like to use to strip of some fat?


Never used it so I won't comment but have u used steroids before?


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Never used it so I won't comment but have u used steroids before?


No mate nothing. just want a little help rid of this fat...motivate me a bit more also


----------



## Dux

Are you trying to get bigger or leaner?

Walk before you can run Kenny.


----------



## tprice

just get massive first


----------



## Uk_mb

Agreed get massive first son


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> What does everyone think of clen. i can easily get some.
> 
> Id like to use to strip of some fat?


Clen is good mate, shakes can be a bugger but you'll soon get used to it.

Do 2 days on 2 days off, taper up from 20mcg to what you can tolerate - mine was 140mcg.

Just make sure its legit, loads of sh1te clen about!


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Clen is good mate, shakes can be a bugger but you'll soon get used to it.
> 
> Do 2 days on 2 days off, taper up from 20mcg to what you can tolerate - mine was 140mcg.
> 
> Just make sure its legit, loads of sh1te clen about!


rob - youre such an antagoniser...

ken - get fvcking huuuuge! the girls love it... surely training harder will naturally burn more fat anyway? and seeing your physique change will be enough of a boost for ya? x x


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> Clen is good mate, shakes can be a bugger but you'll soon get used to it.
> 
> Do 2 days on 2 days off, taper up from 20mcg to what you can tolerate - mine was 140mcg.
> 
> Just make sure its legit, loads of sh1te clen about!


Fcuk mate your proper junkie, anything you haven't done in the last 6 months


----------



## Kennyken

RXQueenie said:


> rob - youre such an antagoniser...
> 
> ken - get fvcking huuuuge! the girls love it... surely training harder will naturally burn more fat anyway? and seeing your physique change will be enough of a boost for ya? x x


Lol in that case queenie il get fcuking huge. Your right the more i train the more fat il burn. im going to concentrate on getting thick muscle!!

Do girls like really big men then !!??? x


----------



## Dux

Always with the fcuking questions.

Have you started training yet, or just procrastinating over EVERYTHING in case there's something else you should be doing instead?


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Fcuk mate your proper junkie, anything you haven't done in the last 6 months


Heroin! :lol:

But its in the pipeline for a cut


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> Always with the fcuking questions.
> 
> Have you started training yet, or just procrastinating over EVERYTHING in case there's something else you should be doing instead?


You not been reading the thread??


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> Lol in that case queenie il get fcuking huge. Your right the more i train the more fat il burn. im going to concentrate on getting thick muscle!!
> 
> Do girls like really big men then !!??? x


girls like men that can throw them around the bedroom without effort... ie BIG :thumbup1: x x


----------



## Kennyken

Food update:

Just polished off 300g of cottage cheese with pineapple & half a pint of SS milk


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> girls like men that can throw them around the bedroom without effort... ie BIG  :thumbup1: x x


How about ones that power-out


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> You not been reading the thread??


No, I've tried to stay out of it tbh, for fear of ripping Mac a new one.

I find it easier to ignore than to bite my tongue.


----------



## Kennyken

RXQueenie said:


> girls like men that can throw them around the bedroom without effort... ie BIG :thumbup1: x x


lol fair enough. Il bare that in mind when im training ! bit of motivation there in itself.....have a rep! x


----------



## Dux

RXQueenie said:


> girls like men that can throw them around the bedroom without effort... ie BIG :thumbup1: x x


Unless you're a big clumsy [email protected] like me, then it becomes assault and battery


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> How about ones that power-out


men that cant deal with us 'power-outers' have to get bigger still!  x x


----------



## Queenie

Dux said:


> Unless you're a big clumsy [email protected] like me, then it becomes assault and battery


(yeah but u know they like that too....) :innocent: x x


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> No, I've tried to stay out of it tbh, for fear of ripping Mac a new one.
> 
> I find it easier to ignore than to bite my tongue.


Well ive been training hard and eating hard. so asking for little bits of advice here and there......

You not get on with mac do you ?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> men that cant deal with us 'power-outers' have to get bigger still!  x x


I have my ways  x


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Well ive been training hard and eating hard. so asking for little bits of advice here and there......
> 
> You not get on with mac do you ?


No comment


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> No comment


hahaha ive just read your vm anyway....

So who you backing?


----------



## Dux

Who'd you reckon?


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> Who'd you reckon?


erm me???


----------



## Dux

Another stupid question!!!!


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> erm me???


I love your wit kenny!


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> No comment


He seems to think I have a problem with him aswell. I don't

The bellend!

I mean, my avi is totally nothing to do with him!! See..


----------



## Dux

Uk_mb said:


> He seems to think I have a problem with him aswell. I don't
> 
> The bellend!
> 
> I mean, my avi is totally nothing to do with him!! See..


Watch it mate, he was more than happy to come up to Blackpool to sort me out, I reckon if his gulf war syndrome fully kicks in he'll kick both our asses.


----------



## Kennyken

wheres mac anyway?


----------



## Queenie

Dux said:


> Watch it mate, he was more than happy to come up to Blackpool to sort me out, I reckon if his gulf war syndrome fully kicks in he'll kick both our asses.


dux... u do realise he was in the forces right?? x x


----------



## Dux

The way he retreated after I had a quiet word with him in the pm's, he must be fcuking French


----------



## expletive

To be fair i don't think we should be slating either kenny or Mac in this particular thread as this is a competition thread

Im sure we said something to the same effect earlier in the thread

Plenty of other threads to have a pop if you want


----------



## Uk_mb

RXQueenie said:


> dux... u do realise he was in the forces right?? x x


He was a taxi driver in naam right?


----------



## Dux

expletive said:


> To be fair i don't think we should be slating either kenny or Mac in this particular thread as this is a competition thread
> 
> Im sure we said something to the same effect earlier in the thread
> 
> Plenty of other threads to have a pop if you want


That's why I've tried to stay out of it.

It's Queenie and Balls, they made me do it.


----------



## expletive

Dux said:


> That's why I've tried to stay out of it.
> 
> It's Queenie and Balls, they made me do it.


Fair enough but no more please

If the Mods are reading this could you remove some of the posts baiting either contestant please


----------



## Kennyken

DTLV is helping/judging this thread maybe we should ask him?


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> DTLV is helping/judging this thread maybe we should ask him?


Judges are Hackskii and Det so I'm sure they are keeping an eye on it


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> Judges are Hackskii and Det so I'm sure they are keeping an eye on it


whos det?


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> whos det?


DTLV mate


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> DTLV mate


ok mate yeah


----------



## Queenie

expletive said:


> Fair enough but no more please
> 
> If the Mods are reading this could you remove some of the posts baiting either contestant please


expletive... i didnt make him do it at all. he's lying... so its not 'fair enough'

dont make me 'wtf' you  x x


----------



## expletive

RXQueenie said:


> expletive... i didnt make him do it at all. he's lying... so its not 'fair enough'
> 
> dont make me 'wtf' you  x x


LOL


----------



## expletive

RXQueenie said:


> expletive... i didnt make him do it at all. he's lying... so its not 'fair enough'
> 
> dont make me 'wtf' you  x x


LOL


----------



## Dux

RXQueenie said:


> expletive... i didnt make him do it at all. he's lying... so its not 'fair enough'
> 
> dont make me 'wtf' you  x x


Fcuking hell, at least balls has my back


----------



## Kennyken

lol rxqueenie for mod!


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> lol rxqueenie for mod!


baaaahahah... that would be a total disaster so NO lol x x


----------



## Queenie

Dux said:


> Fcuking hell, at least balls has my back


chin is better x x


----------



## expletive

What queenie balls have your chin???


----------



## Dux

Not on my chin it's not.....

I don't shave often enough


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> Fcuking hell, at least balls has my back


Yeah, I bring out the cnut in every1


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:
 

> Yeah, I bring out the cnut in every1


Especially yourself x


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> Especially yourself x


 :nono:


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Insult people who's been in the forces.... Cnuts


Who mate ?


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Count me out of the comp fed up with wannabe cnuts who would last 2 mins in the forces never mind a war zone... I'm not getting slated on a muscle forum


Don't be like that mac. Will get a mod to delete the posts.


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> Count me out of the comp fed up with wannabe cnuts who would last 2 mins in the forces never mind a war zone... I'm not getting slated on a muscle forum


Come on John, be the bigger man and rise above it, just use the ignore button if people are getting to you or use it to your advantage when lifting and get angry lol you might get angry enough you turn green.


----------



## Kennyken

Well fcuking done boys :-( ....


----------



## Kennyken

Quick update on food not that it matters too much now:

5 egg scrambled

200g cottage cheese

2 wholemeal toast

Strong white coffee with ss milk

Cheat day today too


----------



## Dux

Just keep going Kenny, don't let his histrionics affect you or where you want to get to.


----------



## Kennyken

Right off for a tear up in the woods with my 2 year old. Get nice and sweaty climbing up embankments and hills. Take a football aswell. Let's get a bit muddy !


----------



## flinty90

Mac ffs stop bieng such a fcukin girl for crying out loud


----------



## tyramhall

MacUK said:


> Count me out of the comp fed up with wannabe cnuts who would last 2 mins in the forces never mind a war zone... I'm not getting slated on a muscle forum


Dont take it so serious mate! Just block the people that insult you. Suspect you may get some negative reps for this though pal. (not off me i might add!)


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> Just keep going Kenny, don't let his histrionics affect you or where you want to get to.


Yeah mate just keep it going mate, ur doin well !


----------



## flinty90

Kenny if your wanting to still compete and mac really has thrown his dummy out the pram (i hope not) then i will go head to head with you mate , if i win i will only pay you half of the prize if you win we will still pay it all to you ???

but i hope mac has not quit just cos folks are giving a bit of stick...

the cnut ought to read my journal to see what giving someone stick really means, lol....

i have had the absolute sh1t ripped out of me for pages and pages ... its only fcukin text mac wheres that fighting spirit ???

im just thinking your worried kenny is taking this serious and is going to spank you in this comp tbf..

if you quit this Mac your a fcukin loser imo mate and i will never respect you as a person ..

i hope you dont as its a great comp as your evenly matched

and your both cnuts with about as much mass as a fcukin anorexic tick XXX

but i love ya both and want you to do well...

fcuk me i have already got your prize money to one side you ungrateful cnut !!!!


----------



## Queenie

kenny... i wouldnt go head to head with flinty...

i have a very funny feeling that there really IS a beast brewing within this one... i havent seen pic updates for a while so i reckon he is looking awesome  x x


----------



## Queenie

oh and mac... come on? really? take it on the chin like the rest of us! x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> kenny... i wouldnt go head to head with flinty...
> 
> i have a very funny feeling that there really IS a beast brewing within this one... i havent seen pic updates for a while so i reckon he is looking awesome  x x


SHHHHHHHHHHHh dont give away my secrets lol.... x


----------



## Dux

I reckon he's done a Private Pyle.....


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> I reckon he's done a Private Pyle.....


Yes when me, rob and flinty had a sleepover at mac's we got him with the old soap/sock trick.

But rob got the wrong end of the stick and used the soap to lube him up and the socks as a condom. Dirty get


----------



## expletive

I Pm'd mac telling him not to quit

He replied saying he is out and leaving the forum

So thats it then.

Kenny I'm sure you'll understand but Im not going to give you £50 for a few weeks training and fcuk all improvement, you didn't even put a back shot up FFS

Now if any serious trainers out there want to do a head to head with someone, that includes you Kenny i will gladly pitch in the 50 notes as a prize


----------



## Dux

Someone else will step up to the plate.

Someone who is hopefully serious about the contest, and preferably trains instead of just making excuses.


----------



## TELBOR

Wtf!

Come on Mac, yes I'VE had a laugh at your expense but its all in good spirit to spur you on!

Like Flinty says, read his journal or fatstuffs or gingerbens. Fcuk me my journal had about 16 serious posts and 2000 pi55 take ones :lol:

Show Kenny, Flinty and Expel some respect and keep this up!

Kenny in all honesty has really surprised lots of people on how he's stood up to the challenge, very focused on what he wants and absolutely nailing the food - Good work Kenny! :thumb:

Carry on, brush the banter off and GROW!

P.S - feel free to add me to your ignore list.


----------



## flinty90

i will give someone else a chance then, if not i will go head to head with kenny ken, let him put his money where is mouth is !!!


----------



## Queenie

Dux said:


> Someone else will step up to the plate.
> 
> Someone who is hopefully serious about the contest, and preferably trains instead of just making excuses.


Me  x x


----------



## Dux

RXQueenie said:


> Me  x x


Do it.

And I'll take the winner out for dinner


----------



## expletive

RXQueenie said:


> Me  x x


You'd need to get some photos up and your goals queenie, but id be happy with that


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> You'd need to get some photos up naked and your goalpoasts hanging out queenie, but id be happy with that


im sure we all would pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Me  x x


Go for it!

If you win I'll take you to watch cage fighting :lol:


----------



## Queenie

expletive said:


> You'd need to get some photos up and your goals queenie, but id be happy with that


haha... my goals are diff to kenny's sadly... gotta focus on my comp. but my point is... someone's got to step up! x x


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Go for it!
> 
> If you win I'll take you to watch cage fighting :lol:


i believe its called mma. u northerners tut tut  x x


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> Go for it!
> 
> If you win I'll take you to watch cage fighting :lol:


Cage fighting, how very 90's of you Rob


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> i believe its called mma. u northerners tut tut  x x


Pmsl!

I meant c0ck fighting!?

Still learning :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Cage fighting, how very 90's of you Rob


The 90's were amazing, that Amazing the Ryan Giggs was my idol lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Come on boys and girls. I'm still in who ever I take on. And if no one wants to I'll have this as my own journal because I'll just keep on using it as a diary. That's if people still wanna post in it now ?


----------



## Dux

R0BR0ID said:


> The 90's were amazing, that Amazing the Ryan Giggs was my idol lol :lol: :lol:


You mean you wanted to shag your brothers missus?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Come on boys and girls. I'm still in who ever I take on. And if no one wants to I'll have this as my own journal because I'll just keep on using it as a diary. That's if people still wanna post in it now ?


if you havent got a good opponent by next friday mate i will go up against you bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Dux said:


> You mean you wanted to shag your brothers missus?


Pmsl!

If I had a brother then yes


----------



## Kennyken

Ok flinty fair enough I'm up for the challenge. Even if your on your 746th cycle now.

Because at the end of the day its about effort. And even if I don't win my body will 10X better then it is now. I'm not there yet but I'm closer then I was yesterday


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> if you havent got a good opponent by next friday mate i will go up against you bro !!!


Take this offer Kenny, just because Flinty is a monster already doesn't make it an unfair advantage.

Judged by goals and overall outcome, not size and strength.

This will be a brilliant journal if you accepted his offer


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Ok flinty fair enough I'm up for the challenge. Even if your on your 746th cycle now.
> 
> Because at the end of the day its about effort. And even if I don't win my body will 10X better then it is now. I'm not there yet but I'm closer then I was yesterday


this is my 2nd cycle ever mate !!!!! and all i want to do is push you, and it will push me harder cos if i lost to you i would have to give up and fcuk right off the site with 100 pound less in my sky rocket lol !!!


----------



## damerush

I reckon someone else will step up in the next few days. Don't let this effect you in the slightest KK, keep up with the clean diet and training.


----------



## big steve

i think mac knew he was never going to win this


----------



## flinty90

big steve said:


> i think mac knew he was never going to win this


Mac has really dissapointed me to be fair !!!


----------



## Kennyken

Well I'll take anyone. But just for the fact I'd like to be near completion level in 2 years time

I've completly changed my life around the past few weeks. And even the 6 months before. I quit smoking. I've stopped drinking and probably will very rarely. And I know what foods to eat without thinking too much.


----------



## Breda

I wanna say Kenny you've shown the kind of attitude that will get you where you wanna b Mac the pussy ain't got the swingers so forget about him. I told the cnut so many times to just fukin get on with it but he must have been raised in a house full of women.. either that it he knows he didn't stand a chance cos he ain't got the mental fortitude


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2904521 said:


> Mac has really dissapointed me to be fair !!!


Same here... I feel let down by the cnut I even deleted his number. Runnin away like a punk


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> I wanna say Kenny you've shown the kind of attitude that will get you where you wanna b Mac the pussy ain't got the swingers so forget about him. I told the cnut so many times to just fukin get on with it but he must have been raised in a house full of women.. either that it he knows he didn't stand a chance cos he ain't got the mental fortitude


breda - why dont u put yourself forward?

if u can fit it in around your wedding plans that is  x x


----------



## tyramhall

If u want someone to step in im more than happy to. My current comp finishes in 4weeks and im lookin for a new face off long term.


----------



## Robbie

I could be tempted...


----------



## flinty90

just had Mac's finishing picture guys...

apparently he has lost his courage


----------



## Kennyken

And tbh the best motivation is this forum.

Feels like a lot of you are pt. So when I feel like I can't be bothered to go training or just pig out on some chocolate. I just think to myself about this diary. So I wanna get all the good foods in and training done just so I can write it in this thread


----------



## Dux

I can't believe any of you took Mac seriously. 3g of test a week, his missus moaning because he was getting too big (after 2 weeks).

Plus the t shirt thread.....

Good lad Kenny, regardless of what happens you're gonna come away from this with a lot of respect (and probably even more answers to questions you'd forgotten you'd asked).


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2904537 said:


> breda - why dont u put yourself forward?
> 
> if u can fit it in around your wedding plans that is  x x


1 I can't be assed

2 do you want a slap cos the way u goin lady that's what you askin for xx


----------



## Robbie

Dux said:


> , his missus moaning because he was getting too big (after 2 weeks).


REALLY??


----------



## Queenie

Robbie said:


> REALLY??


PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x x


----------



## Dux

Robbie said:


> REALLY??


Yup


----------



## Robbie

Awesome! Was that in this thread? I want to read that post!


----------



## Breda

Robbie:2904568 said:


> Awesome! Was that in this thread? I want to read that post!


I think he said that in bs23's thread

That cnut has been banned too... Any one know why


----------



## Kennyken

Maybe dtlv can convince mac to come back. He's good with his words?


----------



## tyramhall

If you do struggle lads id love to step in. Not fussed about prize money or anything, just want a good competition.


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> If you do struggle lads id love to step in. Not fussed about prize money or anything, just want a good competition.


Tyramhall yeah come join in mate. Be great ! I nominate tyramhall !


----------



## Ste7n

I thought i'd do a poem to lift the mode...



Kenny ken can do the ken ken

There once was a competitor named kenny ken,

Who's willy was no bigger than a parker's pen,

Had no self control alway's had it out in public, Then,

Got put on the sex offenders list for windmilling in front of wee jen,

To make matters worst was only ten.

If only he just keep it hidden away, he wouldn't have to hide from hmp's hardest men...
​


----------



## Kennyken

Food update

2 scoops of milk protein- 50g protein

100g of oats

Handfull of almonds

Pint of semi skimmed milk

Fruit and nut chocolate bar

All blended up as its my cheat day

Had a good hour walking in the woods. Not exactly hit cardio but better then sitting watching tv


----------



## Uk_mb

Food update :

21oz steak, jacket, vorkshire pud, veg.

2 pints.

Sat with a girl in thje pub watchin footy. She thinks its a date,

When she's paying for everythin I'm not fussed wat she calls it. She's going home alone!


----------



## Tassotti

Breda said:


> I think he said that in bs23's thread
> 
> That cnut has been banned too... Any one know why


Knew that was only a matte of time. He was a complete an utter **** !! I take it you meant TS23

Where's the ban list gone ?

MacUK - Ignore button - No new posts


----------



## Kennyken

Tassotti said:


> Knew that was only a matte of time. He was a complete an utter **** !! I take it you meant TS23
> 
> Where's the ban list gone ?
> 
> MacUK - Ignore button - No new posts


How did the word c unt slip through there ?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> How did the word c unt slip through there ?


PM ashcrapper


----------



## Milky

Uk_mb said:


> Food update :
> 
> 21oz steak, jacket, vorkshire pud, veg.
> 
> 2 pints.
> 
> Sat with a girl in thje pub watchin footy. She thinks its a date,
> 
> When she's paying for everythin I'm not fussed wat she calls it. She's going home alone!


Mate what have you changed you name from its bugging me


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> Mate what have you changed you name from its bugging me


Monsterballs


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Mate what have you changed you name from its bugging me


Its monsterballs


----------



## Milky

Kennyken said:


> Monsterballs


Cheers man...

Now some fu*ker PM me and tell me why this tart has spat his dummy out again...

Fu*k me he sounds like Rambo with his Vietnam sh*t !


----------



## Dux

Uk_mb said:


> Food update :
> 
> 21oz steak, jacket, vorkshire pud, veg.
> 
> 2 pints.
> 
> Sat with a girl in thje pub watchin footy. She thinks its a date,
> 
> When she's paying for everythin I'm not fussed wat she calls it. She's going home alone!


What did you order?


----------



## Breda

Tassotti:2904724 said:


> Knew that was only a matte of time. He was a complete an utter **** !! I take it you meant TS23
> 
> Where's the ban list gone ?
> 
> MacUK - Ignore button - No new posts


Yea mate ts23. He was comin across a self righteous [email protected] in his thread


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Food update
> 
> 2 scoops of milk protein- 50g protein
> 
> 100g of oats
> 
> Handfull of almonds
> 
> Pint of semi skimmed milk
> 
> Fruit and nut chocolate bar
> 
> All blended up as its my cheat day
> 
> Had a good hour walking in the woods. Not exactly hit cardio but better then sitting watching tv


What's the point in the chocolate bar of you're just gonna stick it in the shake?

At least enjoy the fooking thing and eat it properly.


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> What's the point in the chocolate bar of you're just gonna stick it in the shake?
> 
> At least enjoy the fooking thing and eat it properly.


In my head mentally its still a healthy meal.


----------



## Dux

Uk_mb said:


> Food update :
> 
> 21oz steak, jacket, vorkshire pud, veg.
> 
> 2 pints.
> 
> Sat with a girl in thje pub watchin footy. She thinks its a date,
> 
> When she's paying for everythin I'm not fussed wat she calls it. She's going home alone!


And more importantly how the fcuk do you keep finding women like this? They get all clingy with me, ffs.


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> In my head mentally its still a healthy meal.


Yeah but you're eating the same amount of calories, so savour its chocolatey goodness


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> Yeah but you're eating the same amount of calories, so savour its chocolatey goodness


Its my way of having a treat but I don't want to eat it by itself as it has no nutitional value. IMO


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Its my way of having a treat but I don't want to eat it by itself as it has no nutitional value. IMO


You're fcuking mental.

Have the shake..... Then the chocolate bar.


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> You're fcuking mental.
> 
> Have the shake..... Then the chocolate bar.


Ok ok ok. Well its eaten now. Looking forward to a nice kfc later too lol x


----------



## doylejlw

Glad ts23 and macuk are gone saves my coming on here to read one whiney **** and one arrogant prat.


----------



## doylejlw

Kennyken said:


> Ok ok ok. Well its eaten now. Looking forward to a nice kfc later too lol x


Good man bit KFC can't beat it!


----------



## flinty90

i liked TS 23 to be fair, what has gone wrong ??? i must have missed something..

I like Mac aswell but he has let me down now if he doesnt come back !!!


----------



## doylejlw

flinty90 said:


> i liked TS 23 to be fair, what has gone wrong ??? i must have missed something..
> 
> I like Mac aswell but he has let me down now if he doesnt come back !!!


Tbf I never did mind ts23 at first but some of his replies were just proper rude and no need for it.

And macuk just can't take any banter himself but was always happy to hand it out.


----------



## Kennyken

Flinty I have an opponent now did you see ?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Flinty I have an opponent now did you see ?


im sort of pleased for you, but i really wanted to hammer you into the fcukin ground mate !!! X


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Flinty I have an opponent now did you see ?


Im happy to step in but it might be worth trying to get macuk back.

If i do step in then i want everybody to be happy with it.


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> It's not banter dux and mb generally don't like me....


Mac stop bieng a cnut, are you still in here or what bro ???


----------



## tyramhall

MacUK said:


> It's not banter dux and mb generally don't like me....


Just block them. Be a shame to quit mate!


----------



## tyramhall

MacUK said:


> If it will help kenny and keep you happy then yeah


Good stuff, if you are ex-army bloody man up next time lol!


----------



## Kennyken

Sweeeet welcome back mac, I'm going for a snack !


----------



## flinty90

Now mac you need to drop a few updates on here so we know your interested...


----------



## Breda

MacUK:2904867 said:


> If it will help kenny and keep you happy then yeah


Good now stop bein a pussy


----------



## expletive

FFS In , out, in, out

Surprised you've got any toys left in that pram

now get some ****ing updates up


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> And more importantly how the fcuk do you keep finding women like this? They get all clingy with me, ffs.


Cos your obviously such a good catch !

They just see me, think hmmm I will let him bum me but then I'm off


----------



## tyramhall

Uk_mb said:


> Cos your obviously such a good catch !
> 
> They just see me, think hmmm I will let him bum me but then I'm off


Lmao! Love your mentality mate!


----------



## gummyp

just seen this now. Best of luck lads.

Now to read 55 pages of posts lol


----------



## Uk_mb

gummyp said:


> just seen this now. Best of luck lads.
> 
> Now to read 55 pages of posts lol


Mate I'll sum it up.

Kenny page 1-55.

"Hi I'm kenny, I have so many daft questions its untrue"

MacUk page 1-52.

"5g 5g 5g 5g 5g"


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> Mate I'll sum it up.
> 
> Kenny page 1-55.
> 
> "Hi I'm kenny, I have so many daft questions its untrue"
> 
> MacUk page 1-52.
> 
> "5g 5g 5g 5g 5g"


Dont forget Mac quitting a few times


----------



## Breda

When you starting your cycle Mac


----------



## Uk_mb

Breda said:


> When you starting your cycle Mac


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robbie

Breda said:


> When you starting your cycle Mac


I actually lol'd  )


----------



## Mingster

Don't bite Mac, you're fuelling the fire. Stay cool. All that negative energy won't be helping you to progress....


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> Update on pictures 4 weeks in


Ok Mac Im not going to flame you or take the piss so don't get all sensitive, however I have to ask what is your diet.

With the amount of gear you are taking I would have expected a lot more than that.

Perhaps they are not the best photos so to clarify what are the measurements?

If i could offer some advice, this forum has a wealth of advice and information, you need to stop thinking your know it all and actually listen to people for a change. If you did you would look a damn sight better than you do now.

Again not flaming just the honest truth


----------



## Robbie

Whats your height and starting weight Mac? The first post should be updated with stats and maybe monthly updates on there? Its hard to keep up with the ****take!

What about a seperate threas that only the competitors update with pics and stats?


----------



## tyramhall

MacUK said:


> Doing measurements and bf% next week


Good stuff mate. But seriously you need to stop over-reacting to peoples posts. The only reason they do it is because you bite. After a while of not rising to it you'll notice they will stop.

Good luck!


----------



## expletive

tyramhall said:


> Good stuff mate. But seriously you need to stop over-reacting to peoples posts. The only reason they do it is because you bite. After a while of not rising to it you'll notice they will stop.
> 
> Good luck!


The thing is they only do it because if you look at Macs posting history he was the biggest, and I mean biggest flamer and ****taker out there, then when the tables turned he didn't like it


----------



## Uk_mb

Exactly, its like walking into a gay brothel and saying I'll give but I won't take.

You'd get raped


----------



## Robbie

MacUK said:


> Doing measurements and bf% next week


Starting weight and height?


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Personal attacks not banter!!! There's a difference


Yes but mate, again don't give it if u can take it ... I've seen you ripping into people because they have a bit of gyno/fat/skinny/poor legs etc


----------



## doylejlw

Well from everything I've read it's all to whined you up and def works, u bite to easy.


----------



## expletive

Thats it guys get it out in the open, bit of therapy then we can crack on with the matter at have, getting both these cuts massive


----------



## Tommy10

MacUK said:


> Doing measurements and bf% next week


do you feel bigger/ stronger ? i think ur chest has improved a bit.


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> I don't ****ing personal attack the same people everyday. Change my name and avi and then somone makes an account to flame me?


Don't cry mate,

Listen!

1. If those people u flamed bit the way you do, you would have carried it on.

2. LISTEN to advice given on here, even advice people give to kenny I bet your over look it and think it doesn't apply to you

3. My username change has fcuk all to do with you

4. What R0b did was funny, take it on the chin like evry1 else

5. Think about this one...

I have friendly banter with a lot on here, I also take a lot of banter thrown my way.

If I suddenly started runnin my mouth thinking I was a know it-all and stoped taking banter on the chin... I wouldn't be very well liked.

Which is what's happening to u.


----------



## Tommy10

Uk_mb said:


> Don't cry mate,
> 
> Listen!
> 
> 1. If those people u flamed bit the way you do, you would have carried it on.
> 
> 2. LISTEN to advice given on here, even advice people give to kenny I bet your over look it and think it doesn't apply to you
> 
> 3. My username change has fcuk all to do with you
> 
> 4. What R0b did was funny, take it on the chin like evry1 else
> 
> 5. Think about this one...
> 
> I have friendly banter with a lot on here, I also take a lot of banter thrown my way.
> 
> If I suddenly started runnin my mouth thinking I was a know it-all and stoped taking banter on the chin... I wouldn't be very well liked.
> 
> Which is what's happening to u.


alright....cool it.....think weve all got the point now dude............


----------



## expletive

So everyone is in agreement

So lets now move on

*NO MORE BAITING ON THIS THREAD PLEASE*

Clear enough


----------



## flinty90

Your all week skinny cnuts. and im a god ok end of lol


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:



> I don't ****ing personal attack the same people everyday. Change my name and avi and then somone makes an account to flame me?


U forgot to add gets a t shirt made especially :rolleye:


----------



## Kennyken

Right just read the latest posts boys. Let just keep the crap to a minimum.

Back to eating again tommorow after sort of a cheat day today

And legs day tommoro to. Sorry legs I hate it too!


----------



## Kennyken

Going to have a cottage cheese shake tomorrow too. Should be interesting !


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> Going to have a cottage cheese shake tomorrow too. Should be interesting !


Quick food update before bed. 1 pint of semi skimmed milk. 2 scoops of milk protein. Few tspoons of nesquick


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Going to have a cottage cheese shake tomorrow too. Should be interesting !


Can't think of anything worse mate lol


----------



## tprice

why a cottage cheese shake, why dont you just eat it lol


----------



## Kennyken

I do eat it, just fancy trying it.


----------



## Kennyken

Has mac posted some pics up of his progress ?

I can't see them on my phone


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Has mac posted some pics up of his progress ?
> 
> I can't see them on my phone


He posted a couple before


----------



## Kennyken

How's he looking ? Can't see them ?


----------



## Guest

Cottage cheese shake sounds grim. Think I'd vomit ... the slimy lumps going down .... urgh not good


----------



## Uk_mb

Leigh L said:


> Think I'd vomit ... the slimy lumps going down ....


There is a gag there somewhere :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Lol. Gonna buy a decent kona mountain bike I think too. Get some good cardio in too if I enjoy it


----------



## Speedway

flinty90 said:


> Your all week skinny cnuts. and im not a mod ok end of lol


fixed


----------



## flinty90

SpeedwayUK said:


> fixed


Cnut . i dont want to be a mod im far too precious.


----------



## flinty90

Anyway. see you at the weekend cnuts


----------



## Tassotti




----------



## JM

MacUK said:


> If we currently have HCG problems what am I going to do to get my balls back to normal size after cycle?


Ask your source you get your gear from or there are UK sites if you look hard enough but they charge a bomb!


----------



## Robbie

MacUK said:


> If we currently have HCG problems what am I going to do to get my balls back to normal size after cycle?


Do it without HCG like people used to? Im pretty sure you will still be able to get it....


----------



## Breda

MacUK:2906186 said:


> If we currently have HCG problems what am I going to do to get my balls back to normal size after cycle?


As JM says mate ask your source


----------



## Kennyken

is hcg necessary?


----------



## Robbie

Kennyken said:


> is hcg necessary?


No. But yes.


----------



## Dux

Robbie said:


> No. But yes.


His head will explode with that answer.

Kenny, are you gonna be running a cycle? I can't be @rsed sifting back through all the pages of questions about when to eat bananas to find out.


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> His head will explode with that answer.
> 
> Kenny, are you gonna be running a cycle? I can't be @rsed sifting back through all the pages of questions about when to eat bananas to find out.


i want to yes!


----------



## Robbie

Dux said:


> His head will explode with that answer.


Oops


----------



## gummyp

Good see Mac back in the comp.

I'm in the Kenny Ken corner though as I'm hoping after this comp, next year he'll be answering newbie questions rather then asking them.


----------



## Kennyken

gummyp said:


> Good see Mac back in the comp.
> 
> I'm in the Kenny Ken corner though as I'm hoping after this comp, next year he'll be answering newbie questions rather then asking them.


Sorry if i was asking AAS questions in my own journal.....Because ive done countless cycles


----------



## gummyp

Kennyken said:


> Sorry if i was asking AAS questions in my own journal.....Because ive done countless cycles


????

I wasn't having a pop at you mate. I was saying I hope the experience of the comp will have you confident to hand out advice to newbies when they join next year.


----------



## Kennyken

gummyp said:


> ????
> 
> I wasn't having a pop at you mate. I was saying I hope the experience of the comp will have you confident to hand out advice to newbies when they join next year.


fair enough mate...hope i do aswell


----------



## Dux

The oestrogen in this thread is overwhelming


----------



## Kennyken

Food update:

6 egg omelette with 250g cottage cheese.

2 wholemeal toast and a black coffee no sugar.

Fcukin leg session soon too


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Sorry if i was asking AAS questions in my own journal.....Because ive done countless cycles


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 76487


Pmsl


----------



## Kennyken

Fuc.kers lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kenneth u are an enigma mate


----------



## Robbie

Is this over yet? Who won?

What?

Still 11months to go?

Oh....


----------



## Kennyken

Right finished leg session. Still fcuking hate it, oh well :

5x8 squats ATG

4x8 SL deadlift: went a bit lighter this week as form was crap last week

3x13 standing calf raises holding a 20kg plate

15 mins incline treadmill @ 4mph

Washed down with a piece of chocolate and 50g of whey protein


----------



## Mingster

If it was easy everybody would have massive legs....


----------



## Kennyken

Mingster said:


> If it was easy everybody would have massive legs....


True mate true! Getting a pump in my lower back when I'm squatting too


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> True mate true! Getting a pump in my lower back when I'm squatting too


u wait till u get lower back gear pumps, i have to put a can of de-icer inbetween my car seat and my back when i drive home to try and ease it lol


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> u wait till u get lower back gear pumps, i have to put a can of de-icer inbetween my car seat and my back when i drive home to try and ease it lol


Pmsl. You nuttah. Tbh I hate squatting kills my whole body


----------



## gummyp

Kennyken said:


> Pmsl. You nuttah. Tbh I hate squatting kills my whole body


Try doing Bill Starr's 5x5. Squats three times a week. I can't wait for the DOMS...


----------



## Kennyken

gummyp said:


> Try doing Bill Starr's 5x5. Squats three times a week. I can't wait for the DOMS...


I used to do stronglifts which had me squatting 3x a week.


----------



## Kennyken

Meal 3: large chicken breast + cup of rice. Sweetcorn and spoonful of salsa

Meal 4: large chicken breast + cup of rice. Sweetcorn and salad cream

Meal 5: large chicken breast + cup of rice. Sweetcorn and thai 7 spice seasoning.

Snacking on pumpkin seeds, almonds and dried fruit


----------



## Uk_mb

Don't u get bored with chiken bro


----------



## Dux

Uk_mb said:


> Don't u get bored with chiken bro


He probably forgets he's already had it


----------



## Kennyken

No because every meal is different. Add different spices, sauces, veg etc

But my meals are all aimed round chicken breast and basmati rice


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> He probably forgets he's already had it


Funny fcuker dux. You must be ukm's funny man


----------



## Dux

No must about it mate, I am.


----------



## TELBOR

Dux said:


> No must about it mate, I am.


Debatable............ :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Who's dux??


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Who's dux??


Good question!?


----------



## gummyp

Kennyken said:


> No because every meal is different. Add different spices, sauces, veg etc
> 
> But my meals are all aimed round chicken breast and basmati rice


Mix it up by having a good piece of steak and a jacket potato.

Fúck now I'm hungry


----------



## Dux

Funny fcukers


----------



## TELBOR

Dux said:


> Funny fcukers


I was being serious!?


----------



## Kennyken

Mac you still there ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> No because every meal is different. Add different spices, sauces, veg etc
> 
> But my meals are all aimed round chicken breast and basmati rice[/quote
> 
> It's good to get protein from different meat sources mate. Beef is an amazing muscle builder - great source of iron, creatine and other micronutrients not in chicken. Mix it up buddy!


----------



## tyramhall

MacUK said:


> Don't spend my life on here Jenny been at gym mate


Meow!


----------



## Tassotti

Hey Jenny Jen

I'm sure I saw you start a diet thread and you ended up coming up with a really good diet. I can't find the thread though. Maybe it wasn't you and I'm getting confused.


----------



## Kennyken

Macs playing mind games now lol


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll mix it up mate. Gonna get some steak and mince I think. Bit of chilli con carni.


----------



## Fatstuff

Get some lean mince, some turkey, steak, pork loin steaks , I like gammon (but quite high in sodium), there's plenty of choice of meats - u will get sick of chicken breasts, trust me lol


----------



## gummyp

Kenny, how many cheat meals are you doing a week?

Do you have it on a set day every week?


----------



## Kennyken

gummyp said:


> Kenny, how many cheat meals are you doing a week?
> 
> Do you have it on a set day every week?


I'm having 2 cheat meals a week on a sunday mate. If that.


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Wouldn't take much to confuse yoou though mate would it? lol your really nailing that diet mate!


C.unt yeah diets ok now because I've got time to prepare it as I'm on nights.


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Get some lean mince, some turkey, steak, pork loin steaks , I like gammon (but quite high in sodium), there's plenty of choice of meats - u will get sick of chicken breasts, trust me lol


I'll have a look sat when I go shoppping. I've seen turkey legs too quite cheap !


----------



## Breda

Kennyken said:


> I'll have a look sat when I go shoppping. I've seen turkey legs too quite cheap !


Turkey is a good source of protein but can be bland and as cnut.. unless you have an idea of how you want to flavour it and that i'd give it a miss... I only go for turkey if times are hard


----------



## Kennyken

Breda said:


> Turkey is a good source of protein but can be bland and as cnut.. unless you have an idea of how you want to flavour it and that i'd give it a miss... I only go for turkey if times are hard


not really it would be choosen because of cost. Moneys not really an issue though if im going to enjoy/benefit me


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I'll have a look sat when I go shoppping. I've seen turkey legs too quite cheap !


Find a good butchers mate, £30 on a mix of different meats will spice things up because you will get bored on poultry.


----------



## Kennyken

are there any meats i should avoid for what ever reason??


----------



## Fatstuff

No not really, even fatty meats like lamb are fine - as long as u are within your calorie and macro budget!! Meat fat is good for ur testosterone levels natty man!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> are there any meats i should avoid for what ever reason??


No mate, fill ya boots if you want to grow!!


----------



## doylejlw

Kennyken said:


> are there any meats i should avoid for what ever reason??


Not really no, as long as is fresh and no processed crap. If having meats which are fatty look up how much fat is in them so fit in with your macros.


----------



## Kennyken

7 egg omelette

150g cottage cheese

1 black coffee no sugar


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> diet looking good mate!


Cheers mate....thing is im still not counting macros properly. Im just counting my protein intake and trying to keep carbs low atm.

You?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> are there any meats i should avoid for what ever reason??


Just watch things like gammon as can contain a lot of sodium which can bloat you up and generally isn't good for you. In moderation is fine but don't eat it every day! Obviously bacon and sausages aren't great either for the same reason but again still eat them just not all the time. With sausages get the highest mest content you can that way there is less room in them for rusk and other sh1te you don't want


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Just watch things like gammon as can contain a lot of sodium which can bloat you up and generally isn't good for you. In moderation is fine but don't eat it every day! Obviously bacon and sausages aren't great either for the same reason but again still eat them just not all the time. With sausages get the highest mest content you can that way there is less room in them for rusk and other sh1te you don't want


I wont be eating much sausages mate. rather keep it cleaner for myself. Why dont you be my PT mate? Flintys meant to be but hes never on here!

Mac gives me more advice then flinty does...


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> i'm just eating pretty much anything atm, not really focused at the moment mate.. got a lot going on atm bud


fair enough bud i know the feeling. i got a bit of private **** coming up soon which is gonna prob stop me eating well. Just be shakes during then


----------



## Fatstuff

i kinda started to leave sausages alone due to the fact that no cnut seems to make decent ones that have got any meat in them


----------



## Fatstuff

im a big fan of gammon though couple of times a week for me - couldnt give a toss about holding water, doesnt make u lose fat or gain muscle any worse


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> im a big fan of gammon though couple of times a week for me - couldnt give a toss about holding water, doesnt make u lose fat or gain muscle any worse


pineapple or egg???


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> pineapple or egg???


neither

coke


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> neither
> 
> coke


ive heard people using coca cola to marinade meats!


----------



## Fatstuff

a big fat gammon joint, boiled in coke - will last a good few meals for fatstuff mmmmm


----------



## RACK

Kenny, have you got a set cal and macro intake?


----------



## Kennyken

RACK said:


> Kenny, have you got a set cal and macro intake?


not calories mate... was advised not to follow calories but just my macros on lean body weight

APPROX :

protein 250g

Carbs 275g

fats 50g


----------



## RACK

Was just wondering cos there's nearly your daily fat intake in 7 eggs you've just had. Personally I find it better the split the macros evenly over 6 meals a day, plus easier to work out and get your heaad round


----------



## Kennyken

RACK said:


> Was just wondering cos there's nearly your daily fat intake in 7 eggs you've just had. Personally I find it better the split the macros evenly over 6 meals a day, plus easier to work out and get your heaad round


i agree mate my diet does need sorting out but just as im a newbie. im cutting out all the crap and going on the methos of high protein medium fats and low carbs. Just keeping it simple at the min mate.

next id get macros and divide each macro by x the amount of meals a day?


----------



## Breda

Kennyken said:


> not calories mate... was advised not to follow calories but just my macros on lean body weight
> 
> APPROX :
> 
> protein 250g
> 
> Carbs 275g
> 
> fats 50g


thats 2550 calories mate


----------



## Kennyken

Breda said:


> thats 2550 calories mate


yeah myfitness pal was reading something like that mate.

doesnt seem alot does it !


----------



## Kennyken

well another meal down:

1 pint of ss milk

2 scoops of milk protein

1 small banana

few tspoons of choco nesquick


----------



## RACK

Bein a newbie jsut means you need to write stuff down to remember it more lol

Say you have 40g pro, 40g carbs and 10g fats each meal then just write a list of things that have these values so for that meal you could have 200g most meats for pro, 75g basmati rice/wholewheat pasta/cous cous/, spud or sweet spud (not sure exact carbs per 100g for these off top of my head), 4 slices of toast for carbs, 1 table spoon evoo, peanut butter for fats. Or something like that


----------



## Robbie

Is Mac still in?


----------



## Kennyken

Robbie said:


> Is Mac still in?


yes mate


----------



## Kennyken

RACK said:


> Bein a newbie jsut means you need to write stuff down to remember it more lol
> 
> Say you have 40g pro, 40g carbs and 10g fats each meal then just write a list of things that have these values so for that meal you could have 200g most meats for pro, 75g basmati rice/wholewheat pasta/cous cous/, spud or sweet spud (not sure exact carbs per 100g for these off top of my head), 4 slices of toast for carbs, 1 table spoon evoo, peanut butter for fats. Or something like that


im gonna have to get some food scales i think to do it properly lol......what happened to good old dieting:whistling:


----------



## RACK

You NEED scales mate or you'd not meet you macros properly. As said, just put a list together of each marco you have and then you can kinda do a pic n mix to make meals up.


----------



## Fatstuff

RACK said:


> You NEED scales mate or you'd not meet you macros properly. As said, just put a list together of each marco you have and then you can kinda do a pic n mix to make meals up.


I second this especially when it comes to meat as once Cooked that 'pack' of meat loses about a quarter of it's labelled weight!! (presuming u buy from supermarket)


----------



## Tommy10

Fatstuff said:


> I second this especially when it comes to meat as once Cooked that 'pack' of meat loses about a quarter of it's labelled weight!! (presuming u buy from supermarket)


 :w00t: :scared: wheres the BOOBIES GONE ???


----------



## TELBOR

Tommy10 said:


> :w00t: :scared: wheres the BOOBIES GONE ???


Oops.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Tommy10 said:


> :w00t: :scared: wheres the BOOBIES GONE ???


i bet your gutted mate, r0b is welcoming negs though as its his fault


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i bet your gutted mate, r0b is welcoming negs though as its his fault


I have agreed to negs D

Feel free 'tis only the world wide web :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

there is something wrong with this thread, its saying theres more pages ahead but there isnt!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> there is something wrong with this thread, its saying theres more pages ahead but there isnt!!!!


I see that too :lol:

But I am on sh1tty tapatalk!


----------



## Breda

yes i am gettin the same fcukrey


----------



## Hera

Fatstuff said:


> there is something wrong with this thread, its saying theres more pages ahead but there isnt!!!!





R0BR0ID said:


> I see that too :lol:
> 
> But I am on sh1tty tapatalk!





Breda said:


> yes i am gettin the same fcukrey


MacUK's posts have been deleted which may have affected the thread and pages.


----------



## tyramhall

Katy said:


> MacUK's posts have been deleted which may have affected the thread and pages.


has he quit????


----------



## Hera

tyramhall said:


> has he quit????


No idea. Sorry.


----------



## tyramhall

Katy said:


> No idea. Sorry.


if hes deleted all his posts looks like it. i knew he didnt have the bottle for it!


----------



## expletive

Mac has deleted had had EVERY post and thread he has ever written deleted

Perhaps a fresh start?


----------



## tyramhall

expletive said:


> Mac has deleted had had EVERY post and thread he has ever written deleted
> 
> Perhaps a fresh start?


seems very strange. just hope he hasnt quit the comp but if he has i hope hes had the decency to contact kenny first!


----------



## Breda

has mac left the site again his post no longer exist


----------



## Breda

tyramhall said:


> seems very strange. just hope he hasnt quit the comp but if he has i hope hes had the decency to contact kenny first!


He was taking another flaming over his wages in another thread.. guess he had enough


----------



## tyramhall

Breda said:


> He was taking another flaming over his wages in another thread.. guess he had enough


that boy is a biatch!


----------



## Dux

Can you even begin to imagine how he reacted to the Taliban shooting at him?


----------



## tyramhall

Dux said:


> Can you even begin to imagine how he reacted to the Taliban shooting at him?


the boy has got to man up big time!


----------



## Kennyken

I asked him earlier how his diet is going and he said not very well as he has **** going on at the moment


----------



## tprice

and your winner...

KENNY KEN!

congrats


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> I asked him earlier how his diet is going and he said not very well as he has **** going on at the moment


so what you going to spend your money on???? more chicken lol??


----------



## Kennyken

I don't want the money. Want another competitor


----------



## Kennyken

Has mac gone completely then ?


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> I don't want the money. Want another competitor


Good ladd. Reps mate !


----------



## Breda

Kennyken:2910986 said:


> I don't want the money. Want another competitor


Yes Ken too fukin right. If Mac had your attitude he would just prove the p!ss takers wrong

Well done Kenny man, I'm on my phone so can't rep but your attitude is impressive


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> I don't want the money. Want another competitor


im happy to step in mate but my predicament is that my current comp doesnt finish until the end of march and i wont be doing any final pics until then. i currently have pics for the start of jan. im more than happy to post everyday on here though.

im also looking to continue cutting right through the year and then start adding mass.


----------



## Kennyken

I'll wait till you log on then breda lol


----------



## Fatstuff

macs in the gym smashin the weights ppl gettin big instead of going home (on the internet)


----------



## Breda

Kennyken:2911107 said:


> I'll wait till you log on then breda lol


no need.... I won't be reppin you pmsl


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2911117 said:


> macs in the gym smashin the weights ppl gettin big instead of going home (on the internet)


The cnut has never stepped foot in a gym.. his idea of a work out is Wii Fit followed by a sprint up the stairs to wipe his girls ass. The cnut has upset me... He's not only let himself down but Kenny too


----------



## Fatstuff

breda u and kenny are of a similar build why dont u step in


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2911139 said:


> breda u and kenny are of a similar build why dont u step in


That's like sayin you and biglbs are the same build... That curry must be playing havoc with your mind bro


----------



## Uk_mb

What are your currently lifts weight wise mate.

Deads

Squats

Military press

Bench press

I cba trawling thru the other pages lol.

Baring in mind ur a newbie no1s gna give u grief


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> That's like sayin you and biglbs are the same build... That curry must be playing havoc with your mind bro


Don't be feeling outhenched Breda


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> I don't want the money. Want another competitor


Good attitude, repped


----------



## Uk_mb

How does every1 feel about this...

If kennys goin to go about this on his own, once a month he is set goals

If he completes over 50% of these goals, we congradulate him somhow (nothing sexual before u all get excited)

Say set him

1.

To up his bench, squat and deadlifts by a certain amount of weight/reps

2.

Loose/ stay at certain amount of bf

3.

Gain weight

4.

If he wants set him a goal on cardio

Considering we can trust ken to log accurate weight with pics of the scales etc. Vids of lifts.

What do u guys think

I wouldn't mind doin this to help the lad


----------



## Kennyken

Sorry breda. I would face you but like I say I want a competitor


----------



## Tommy10

Katy said:


> No idea. Sorry.


thats why weemans pages are screwed up on his journal, Mac being his protege :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken

Macs upset me so much that I've eaten 2 tesco sandwiches today. Sorry boys


----------



## Tommy10

Kennyken said:


> Macs upset me so much that I've eaten 2 tesco sandwiches today. Sorry boys


 :scared: :no:


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Macs upset me so much that I've eaten 2 tesco sandwiches today. Sorry boys


you've only let yourself down! luckily not too bad!


----------



## Breda

Kennyken:2911229 said:


> Sorry breda. I would face you but like I say I want a competitor


That's right Kenneth glad to know you admit I am far superior therefore there will be no competition

I would rep you but I'm on my phone


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Macs upset me so much that I've eaten 2 tesco sandwiches today. Sorry boys


Stick to it mate. If you can maintain your current dedication and attitude you'll have a very good year gym wise.


----------



## Uk_mb

Uk_mb said:


> How does every1 feel about this...
> 
> If kennys goin to go about this on his own, once a month he is set goals
> 
> If he completes over 50% of these goals, we congradulate him somhow (nothing sexual before u all get excited)
> 
> Say set him
> 
> 1.
> 
> To up his bench, squat and deadlifts by a certain amount of weight/reps
> 
> 2.
> 
> Loose/ stay at certain amount of bf
> 
> 3.
> 
> Gain weight
> 
> 4.
> 
> If he wants set him a goal on cardio
> 
> Considering we can trust ken to log accurate weight with pics of the scales etc. Vids of lifts.
> 
> What do u guys think
> 
> I wouldn't mind doin this to help the lad


Wat u rekon


----------



## tyramhall

Uk_mb said:


> Wat u rekon


when people quote their own posts isnt that the same as those that like their own posts on fb??!! hate that lol!!!!!!


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Stick to it mate. If you can maintain your current dedication and attitude you'll have a very good year gym wise.


I will stick to it ben. My body can only get better from what I'm doing now to what I was doing. Nothing


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Stick to it mate. If you can maintain your current dedication and attitude you'll have a very good year gym wise.


Exactly this!

You dont need a competitor to use as a driving force m8, keep the goals in sight and set reasonable targets, and smash fcuk out of it!

One day youll be as big as breda!!


----------



## Kennyken

I think a competitor would help my motivation more then anything else.

If not I'll use this journal for myself


----------



## Uk_mb

Glad ur stickin at it bro


----------



## Fatstuff

has mac wrote himself off or not?


----------



## Tommy10

Kennyken said:


> I think a competitor would help my motivation more then anything else.
> 
> If not I'll use this journal for myself


I think this is the best route, as the original competition was very spur of the moment and not really planned at all,

you will have all the help and motivation you need......


----------



## Milky

Whats going oin woith Rambo now ?


----------



## Robbie

Milky said:


> Whats going oin woith Rambo now ?


Apparently Mac has been called back to active service.


----------



## Uk_mb

Last I heard he was sat in helmand with johnny lee's dog


----------



## tyramhall

Uk_mb said:


> Last I heard he was sat in helmand with johnny lee's dog


i actually did laugh out loud!!


----------



## Breda

He told me he ain't gone for good


----------



## Kennyken

He's probably reading this now as a guest !


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> He's probably reading this now as a guest !


Well when he man's up a bit he will be welcomed back. As for now. This thread is all about u my man


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Well when he man's up a bit he will be welcomed back. As for now. This thread is all about u my man


Well let's hope the contributors are here to remain still


----------



## Yoshi

Sorry got called to a Internet hardman meeting where everyone below 13 inch arms get to go to talk about high doseages and poor diet... I'm still here


----------



## Uk_mb

Will probly be more contributing now tbh with ya mate.

How's the diet been today


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Sorry got called to a Internet hardman meeting where everyone below 13 inch arms get to go to talk about high doseages and poor diet... I'm still here


Well fairplay to u mac for not fanny off like a little girl and taking it on the chin lol


----------



## Yoshi

Just realised I'm generally an a$$ hole anyway because I'm young and on a very good wage but injecting the amount of test I'm on turns me into a bigger a$$hole... O yea and it's just the Internet so why I give a fck I just don't know... So dux doesn't like me thats one of many members on here... Maybe one day we were see eye to eye but for now it's about training.

Deleted all my posts for a fresh start only serious posts being posted.


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> Just realised I'm generally an a$$ hole anyway because I'm young and on a very good wage but injecting the amount of test I'm on turns me into a bigger a$$hole... O yea and it's just the Internet so why I give a fck I just don't know... So dux doesn't like me thats one of many members on here... Maybe one day we were see eye to eye but for now it's about training.
> 
> Deleted all my posts for a fresh start only serious posts being posted.


Like the new attitude Mac, hope its here for good


----------



## Fatstuff

mac, gd to see u still with us, bet bredas happy, kk was about to hand his ass to him


----------



## Yoshi

None training day today,

I eat 3 meals a day and shakes, on about 350g protein a day 150-250g carbs and 50-100g fats

Normal day

Breakfast scrambled eggs

10:30 tuna sandwich (whole tin)

1:30 some kind of meat so chicken and rice

8 mince meat and pasta or chicken or what ever I decide as long as its a min of 50g protein

Have protein shake with every meal, I'm on about 5 a day and 2 off shakes have 100g fine oats normally breakfast shake and post workout shake


----------



## Tommy10

MacUK said:


> Just realised I'm generally an a$$ hole anyway because I'm young and on a very good wage but injecting the amount of test I'm on turns me into a bigger a$$hole... O yea and it's just the Internet so why I give a fck I just don't know... So dux doesn't like me thats one of many members on here... Maybe one day we were see eye to eye but for now it's about training.
> 
> Deleted all my posts for a fresh start only serious posts being posted.


This is about YOU and YOUR goals, forget talking about personal stuff, don't open yourself up to potential spats and silly playground antics, this could be a fantastic thread/ journey for the both of you, best of luck pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

well said pelayo


----------



## dtlv

Tommy10 said:


> This is about YOU and YOUR goals, forget talking about personal stuff, don't open yourself up to potential spats and silly playground antics, this could be a fantastic thread/ journey for the both of you, best of luck pal :thumbup1:


Exactly this.

Just keep focused Mac and stay away from the playground stuff... you'll be fine.


----------



## Tommy10

some comedy needed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

Glad Mac is bac.... Again!

Mac I've told you its about you and fcuk every body else keep your head down train hard and grow some muscles


----------



## Kennyken

**** diet today:

7 eggs

150g of cottage cheese

Black coffee no sugar

50g of milk protein

1 banana

2 pints of ss milk

2 pork loins

1 chicken breast

Handfull of salad

2 tescos sandwiches

Handfull of almonds

5 cups of water


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> **** diet today:
> 
> 7 eggs
> 
> 150g of cottage cheese
> 
> Black coffee no sugar
> 
> 50g of milk protein
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> 2 pints of ss milk
> 
> 2 pork loins
> 
> 1 chicken breast
> 
> Handfull of salad
> 
> 2 tescos sandwiches
> 
> Handfull of almonds
> 
> 5 cups of water


Make that 2 bananas lol


----------



## Kennyken

Just treated to myself to a skinny latte. Skimmed milk and no sugar.


----------



## gummyp

Have the lads in work shut up about your food yet, Kenny?


----------



## Fatstuff

What's with the tesco sandwiches lol


----------



## Hera

Tommy10 said:


> thats why weemans pages are screwed up on his journal, Mac being his protege :whistling:


Lorian can sort it today. He needs to do something in the admin to reset things after a large number of posts are deleted.

Gald to see Mac is back  And I second the view to ignore all the playground [email protected], it isn't worth the energy...it really isn't.


----------



## gummyp

Fatstuff said:


> What's with the tesco sandwiches lol


I know. Who the fúck eats tesco sandwiches? They taste like ass and look like they driven over.


----------



## Kennyken

gummyp said:


> Have the lads in work shut up about your food yet, Kenny?


I been working with different people and no one has said anything. Just a cnut when waiting for the trains to stop running so we can start working and there getting the burger kings in


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> I been working with different people and no one has said anything. Just a cnut when waiting for the trains to stop running so we can start working and there getting the burger kings in


Nothing wrong with burger king lol

Just stick to the burgers no chips


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Nothing wrong with burger king lol
> 
> Just stick to the burgers no chips


what about the bun?


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> what about the bun?


Make up a whey shake. Let the bun soak for 30mins then yes lol

Na, well I don't eat white bread. Try stay away from bread all I can as it bloats me to high hell.


----------



## Milky

Respect to you Mac for seeing your own shortfalls...we all have them mate.

Now crack on the pair of you or l shall be issuing a six pack of whoop ass .!


----------



## Kennyken

6 scrambled eggs

200g of cottage cheese

2 wholemeal toast

1 black coffee no sugar.


----------



## Yoshi

.... Just had a maccies


----------



## Kennyken

what did you have from maccies?


----------



## Kennyken

Right off to train in mins:

Always watch this tho before i leave:

http://gympump.com/529/arnies-rules-of-success/


----------



## Yoshi

big mac meal...


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> big mac meal...


U are what u eat :rolleye:


----------



## gummyp

Kennyken said:


> Right off to train in mins:
> 
> Always watch this tho before i leave:
> 
> http://gympump.com/529/arnies-rules-of-success/


You need to do a Ricky Bruch before your workout :thumb: - http://tinyurl.com/6rq6nnj


----------



## Kennyken

workout wasnt as good as i expected:

5 min warmup and stretch on treadmill

2x8 Deadlift: Just couldnt lift i today starting to get bad pump in my back. Dont think i recovered it enough after squatting 2 monday

1x10 Pendlay rows: Again sore back from deadlifting so couldnt bend over

3x3 pullups: 1 more then i could last week

4x10 curls: Weight up from last week

16 min incline treadmill @ 4 mph

piece of chocolate and 50g of whey

Annoyed with myself as i couldnt complete my back workouts. Maybe il leave it one more extra day between squatting and deadlifting


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> workout wasnt as good as i expected:
> 
> 5 min warmup and stretch on treadmill
> 
> 2x8 Deadlift: Just couldnt lift i today starting to get bad pump in my back. Dont think i recovered it enough after squatting 2 monday
> 
> 1x10 Pendlay rows: Again sore back from deadlifting so couldnt bend over
> 
> 3x3 pullups: 1 more then i could last week
> 
> 4x10 curls: Weight up from last week
> 
> 16 min incline treadmill @ 4 mph
> 
> piece of chocolate and 50g of whey
> 
> Annoyed with myself as i couldnt complete my back workouts. Maybe il leave it one more extra day between squatting and deadlifting


how long have you been doing deads and squats for Kenny?


----------



## Kennyken

on and off for 8 months but not regularly till now mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> on and off for 8 months but not regularly till now mate


It could either be a bit of stiffness from extra training or not enough rest in between squats and deads or finally and most likely if I'm honest your form probably isn't 100% right. Squats shouldn't cause your lower back to hurt to the point where you can't do deads. Any chance you can film your form on a phone and upload it??

I'm speculating as I haven't seen it but I would imagine you are leaning your upper body too far forwards when you squat which puts all the weight in to your lower back. I used to do this too until somebody pointed it out and now I've fixed it my sore lower back has all but gone - other than when I train it specifically of course.

Deads will give you a stiff lower back, that can't be avoided really but squats IMO shouldn't.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> It could either be a bit of stiffness from extra training or not enough rest in between squats and deads or finally and most likely if I'm honest your form probably isn't 100% right. Squats shouldn't cause your lower back to hurt to the point where you can't do deads. Any chance you can film your form on a phone and upload it??
> 
> I'm speculating as I haven't seen it but I would imagine you are leaning your upper body too far forwards when you squat which puts all the weight in to your lower back. I used to do this too until somebody pointed it out and now I've fixed it my sore lower back has all but gone - other than when I train it specifically of course.
> 
> Deads will give you a stiff lower back, that can't be avoided really but squats IMO shouldn't.


I think your mate. I'm leaning forward too much. I'll try and lean back more and get my shoulders back more.

I just tried squatting in my bathroom with out any weights with that method and it felt ok.

I'm going to lower the weight too and try that cheers ben!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> I think your mate. I'm leaning forward too much. I'll try and lean back more and get my shoulders back more.
> 
> I just tried squatting in my bathroom with out any weights with that method and it felt ok.
> 
> I'm going to lower the weight too and try that cheers ben!


You may find you aren't flexible enough yet to get deep squats without leaning forward. Work on loosening up your hams and hips. Google will show you some good stretches and warm ups.

You can also try to put a small weight plate under your heels to raise

Your heels up a bit. This makes it easier to squat deeper and keep your upper body upright.

Again google will give you more tips etc.

No worries mate


----------



## Yoshi

Can't believe the world champion and powerlifting world record breaker trains at my gym lol... Larry whyte


----------



## Kennyken

mac hows the eating going today mate?


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> You may find you aren't flexible enough yet to get deep squats without leaning forward. Work on loosening up your hams and hips. Google will show you some good stretches and warm ups.
> 
> You can also try to put a small weight plate under your heels to raise
> 
> Your heels up a bit. This makes it easier to squat deeper and keep your upper body upright.
> 
> Again google will give you more tips etc.
> 
> No worries mate


il try squatting with a few plates mate under my heels...see if that stops my back from hurting after squatting.

have some reps bud


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> il try squatting with a few plates mate under my heels...see if that stops my back from hurting after squatting.
> 
> have some reps bud


well i will when ive spread some reps around again lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> well i will when ive spread some reps around again lol


Cheers mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> well i will when ive spread some reps around again lol


No probs mate, let us know if it feels better


----------



## Kennyken

A lot of personal stuff going on today for me so will use today tomorrow as cheat days.

Also think I'm getting fatter and also I get very bloated and tired after eating carbs so may just start carb cycling and eat them pre workout and pwo.

Have always suffered from this


----------



## Uk_mb

I always suffer from terrible bloat mate,

Constantly feel like a fat [email protected] Specially now I'm on cycle and put 15lbs on so far,

But I suppose putting weight on comes at a price, that price being fat lol


----------



## Kennyken

I need to stop the carbs and get rid of fat. I'm 24 and have a belly like a 50 year old


----------



## Robbie

Uk_mb said:


> I always suffer from terrible bloat mate,
> 
> Constantly feel like a fat [email protected] Specially now I'm on cycle and put 15lbs on so far,
> 
> But I suppose putting weight on comes at a price, that price being fat lol


^^ This! I'm not fat but eating as many calories as we do means a bit of bloat. Don't worry about it Kenny, just put on the muscle  (and learn to hold it in a bit, it could be your posture making you look worse...)


----------



## Kennyken

Lol believe me I do hold it in. Especially walking past women


----------



## Kennyken

Plus it disgusts me looking in the mirror !


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Plus it disgusts me looking in the mirror !


Stop [email protected] in front of one then


----------



## Kennyken

Your right I shouldn't. Especially changing room ones


----------



## Dux

I find doing it in front of the ones where the dumbbells are get the most amount of stares


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> I find doing it in front of the ones where the dumbbells are get the most amount of stares


That's the real reason I'm banned from my gym lol :nono:


----------



## Dux

Uk_mb said:


> That's the real reason I'm banned from my gym lol :nono:


Hahaha, you'll fit in well when you join mine then


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> Hahaha, you'll fit in well when you join mine then












Yeah can't wait !!

Looks so much fun :lol:


----------



## Dux

That's pics from the Tuesday Night Sweat Box Special.


----------



## Kennyken

Just going through some personal stuff for the past few days. So will be back posting again tommoro. Bare with me


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Just going through some personal stuff for the past few days. So will be back posting again tommoro. Bare with me


Hope all is well mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

No worries mate, chin up. Hope all's well


----------



## Mingster

Kennyken said:


> I need to stop the carbs and get rid of fat. I'm 24 and have a belly like a 50 year old


Oi. Less of the anti 50 year old sh1t you git!! You can play a tune on my abs I'll have you know lol....


----------



## Kennyken

Yeah everythings ok chaps just going through some not very nice 2 days. So been eating kfc and ****.

Mingster I must say your abs do look great lol


----------



## Kennyken

is mac still here??


----------



## Uk_mb

yeah mate. seen him floatin around


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Oi. Less of the anti 50 year old sh1t you git!! You can play a tune on my abs I'll have you know lol....


Yeah mate but roll out the barrel hardly fcukin counts haha xx


----------



## Fatstuff

Mac needs to update this place a bit more!!


----------



## Kennyken

back to training tommro and some good eating....plus im going shopping

Think i needed the extra day off due to my back also

I can all see you've missed my hourly updates lol


----------



## Yoshi

Yea I'm here, put 8lbs on in 4 weeks but has slightly increased same as my stomach lol from 32 to 34


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Yea I'm here, put 8lbs on in 4 weeks but has slightly increased same as my stomach lol from 32 to 34


Good work !!wat cycle u on

The stomach fat is to be expected


----------



## Yoshi

900mg test e 400mg test p kickstart 5 weeks and 600mg eq

On week 5 had last jan Thursday so week 6 next Tuesday without test p

It's weird muscle % actually gone dwn and up to 21% bf

Start winny 50mg a day week 7 till end of cycle

Currently 16 inch arm right arm 15.5 left arm so gone up half a inch in 5 weeks and the definition in my arms are going... No six pack and always bloated when I sit down belly over hangs lol

Train 2 muscles a day and do full body workout on Friday 1 exercise per muscle group circuit training 10second rest between sets and repeat circuit 3 times only breaking 30 seconds then start again


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> 900mg test e 400mg test p kickstart 5 weeks and 600mg eq
> 
> On week 5 had last jan Thursday so week 6 next Tuesday without test p
> 
> It's weird muscle % actually gone dwn and up to 21% bf
> 
> Start winny 50mg a day week 7 till end of cycle
> 
> Currently 16 inch arm right arm 15.5 left arm so gone up half a inch in 5 weeks and the definition in my arms are going... No six pack and always bloated when I sit down belly over hangs lol
> 
> Train 2 muscles a day and do full body workout on Friday 1 exercise per muscle group circuit training 10second rest between sets and repeat circuit 3 times only breaking 30 seconds then start again


Not sure how muscle % has dropped with all that gear?!

Diet needs to get in line if BF has increased.


----------



## Fatstuff

Water weight??


----------



## Yoshi

My diet is fine mate running high test will hold water anyway mate


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> My diet is fine mate running high test will hold water anyway mate


So what is your diet?

Are all the post about junk food just wind-ups....

If all is well with the food and training then just keep plugging and it will come


----------



## Yoshi

All the posts about junk food only eaten crap like twice in 5 weeks lol?


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> All the posts about junk food only eaten crap like twice in 5 weeks lol?


Good!

So just carry on as you are.


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> All the posts about junk food only eaten crap like twice in 5 weeks lol?


Eat more crap

I do and I'm doin just fine 

What's for tea I hear u ask...

Homemade turkey + whole peanut butter burgers

500g lean turkey mince

1egg

3 table spoons holland barret pb (melted as good as it can)

Makes 2 burgers,

Fryed up in plenty of evoo 

Toasted buns

Over 1200 good cals

140g protein

30g carbs

50g fats


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Eat more crap
> 
> I do and I'm doin just fine
> 
> What's for tea I hear u ask...
> 
> Homemade turkey + whole peanut butter burgers
> 
> 500g lean turkey mince
> 
> 1egg
> 
> 3 table spoons holland barret pb (melted as good as it can)
> 
> Makes 2 burgers,
> 
> Fryed up in plenty of evoo
> 
> Toasted buns
> 
> Over 1200 good cals
> 
> 140g protein
> 
> 30g carbs
> 
> 50g fats


50g that's my daily intake of fats lol,


----------



## Uk_mb

Fats more anabolic that carbs mate. Good fats that is

Hence why people never drop fats completly.

This is a cheat meal bare in mind. And ive not ate a great deal today, busy with work


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> 50g that's my daily intake of fats lol,


My fats are equal to my carbs mate


----------



## Kennyken

Brought this today boys for my fat loss:

http://www.sunsetmtb.co.uk/shop/index.php?product_id=1937


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> Brought this today boys for my fat loss:
> 
> http://www.sunsetmtb.co.uk/shop/index.php?product_id=1937


You could have got the 2011 version for near half the price and very similar spec. It just wouldn't be this years colours. Like that matters.


----------



## Uk_mb

Nice !

I've started cycling a lot more now. To work, gym etc. Now weathers got slightly better


----------



## damerush

Whats the cardio plan kenny? Couple of sessions a week as you're on a bulk?


----------



## Kennyken

I was looking at 2011 model but wanted finance. Had a tough few days so wanted to treat myself to something new!

I'm gonna use it as much as I can.


----------



## Kennyken

So just a little treat for myself


----------



## Uk_mb

I've just treated myself with those burgers I was tlkin about.

Any1 instrested I put full recipie up in the diet section


----------



## Kennyken

Put it up on here if you like mate ?


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> I've just treated myself with those burgers I was tlkin about.
> 
> Any1 instrested I put full recipie up in the diet section


Any good mate may make some myself


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Any good mate may make some myself


Absolubtly awsome mate!

Shouldn't of had all that yogurt before them lmao

But tea time today was awsome.

500g low fat yougurt, 30g whey, blue berries and masses amount of melon all mixed up

Then the burgers lol

Filled me up a treat.

Not moved since !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uk_mb said:


> Absolubtly awsome mate!
> 
> Shouldn't of had all that yogurt before them lmao
> 
> But tea time today was awsome.
> 
> 500g low fat yougurt, 30g whey, blue berries and masses amount of melon all mixed up
> 
> Then the burgers lol
> 
> Filled me up a treat.
> 
> Not moved since !!


Copied down your recipe earlier mate to try out on monday :thumb:


----------



## Uk_mb

Mr_Morocco said:


> Copied down your recipe earlier mate to try out on monday :thumb:


Good lad !!

Good stuff and easy as peas to make.

Enjoy bud!


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Absolubtly awsome mate!
> 
> Shouldn't of had all that yogurt before them lmao
> 
> But tea time today was awsome.
> 
> 500g low fat yougurt, 30g whey, blue berries and masses amount of melon all mixed up
> 
> Then the burgers lol
> 
> Filled me up a treat.
> 
> Not moved since !!


What's the macros in the starter ?


----------



## Uk_mb

Roughly

50 protein

35 carbs

7-10 fats

Then plus the melon and berries

Which I presume won't have much protein, mostly carbs.

3 corse meal right there

Starter..half Melon

main .. Burgers

Desert.. yogurt/whey/berries


----------



## Yoshi

Your the man mate now the question is... Do you make that or the mrs?


----------



## Fatstuff

i have been craving minted lamb burgers recently, been thinking of making some but it would be better if i buy the mint seasoning that the butchers use as opposed to fresh or powdered mint, or mint sauce.


----------



## Fatstuff

if u want a decent healthy burger, try these http://www.oslinc.co.uk/shop/Product_Details.asp?Product=31

they taste very nice


----------



## Uk_mb

They sell them in my local buchers. Never looked twice at them tbh, I'll nip down for sum 2mro.

As for the minted lamb, now they sound like a good idea !


----------



## Fatstuff

2 burgers £2.95 on that website, g2g i have used them


----------



## Kennyken

Right getting decent food into me today.

So ****ing difficult to get motivation when I can see so much fat :-(


----------



## Yoshi

It's called offseason don't worry mate


----------



## Kennyken

In that case I'll just eat **** and keep my protein high for 10 months then cut down for the last 2 months before our deadline. Why not lol ?


----------



## Yoshi

Why not mate, I'm cutting until I go on holiday mate


----------



## Kennyken

How long do would be effective bulk cut ratio in year? 8 months bulk then cut my calories for the last 4 ?


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> How long do would be effective bulk cut ratio in year? 8 months bulk then cut my calories for the last 4 ?


Eat lots, lift heavy all year and 2 months before feb cut then you will see how much muskie you've actually got


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Eat lots, lift heavy all year and 2 months before feb cut then you will see how much muskie you've actually got


Really ?


----------



## Yoshi

?


----------



## Ste7n

There's dirty mind games being used in this battle, i like it, keep it up boys... :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

mac fattenin up kenny lol


----------



## damerush

It's going to make more sense trying to keep the diet as clean as possible Kenny, you'll see faster results and should hopefully get more motivation from that to keep going clean.


----------



## Yoshi

Not heard of the mars bar and ice cream bulking diet? .... Lol


----------



## Kennyken

I'm just going to keep on with my original diet.

Eat clean 5-6 days a week. Which includes no sugar or fizzy drinks, no white bread, high protein. Medium fats and start lowering carbs.

3-4 whole food meals and 1-3 protein shakes.

Hopefully back to training the next couple of days also.


----------



## Kennyken

I really like dried fruit in the big bags. The ones with raisins, Sultanas etc.

How clean are they ? Love eating them as a snack before bed sometimes


----------



## damerush

Dried fruit is pretty high in sugar (more so than fresh fruit) but also some fibre in there. Like everything else, it's good in moderation, maybe not the best thing to have last thing at night, could work better pre/post workout.


----------



## Kennyken

Cheers mate. I'll stop eating them then so late. I'm 25 percent bf so trying to lose fat as much as I can whilst gaining muscle


----------



## Kennyken

Jesus finding it hard to get back to training after a few days off. Now im on day shift also so motivation is low after work...

Any advice guys please?


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Jesus finding it hard to get back to training after a few days off. Now im on day shift also so motivation is low after work...
> 
> Any advice guys please?


Man the fck up?

I just smash a redbull down me then get on with it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> *Man the fck up?*
> 
> I just smash a redbull down me then get on with it lol


This! Keep your mind on your goals, remember why you started this and remember what it is you are aiming for! Now get in there and do it!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Kennyken

What do you reckon to these as i dont like the amount of **** in a redbull?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250-x-200mg-Caffeine-Tablets-Pharmaceutical-Grade-/180814581672?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2a19638fa8#ht_1117wt_932


----------



## doylejlw

Kennyken said:


> What do you reckon to these as i dont like the amount of **** in a redbull?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250-x-200mg-Caffeine-Tablets-Pharmaceutical-Grade-/180814581672?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2a19638fa8#ht_1117wt_932


Look fine. Wouldn't become reliant on caffeine though, 2 or 3 times a week max.


----------



## damerush

Kennyken said:


> What do you reckon to these as i dont like the amount of **** in a redbull?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250-x-200mg-Caffeine-Tablets-Pharmaceutical-Grade-/180814581672?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2a19638fa8#ht_1117wt_932


I`ve started taking these instead of Jack3d and felt they were pretty good. You will build up a tolerance eventually, so prob best to take a week off the stims now and again. Actually if you are just taking them pre workout, keep at it until you feel they are losing effectiveness.


----------



## Kennyken

Yeah I'm going to take them on the way home from work before the gym. How long before do you take them ?


----------



## Yoshi

5 week progress pics


----------



## Robbie

MacUK said:


> 5 week progress pics


You need some new poses Mac


----------



## Yoshi

Robbie said:


> You need some new poses Mac


Ill take requests next time lol


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> 5 week progress pics


Who's are the **** in the pic?


----------



## Yoshi

Mine? Quiting soon though


----------



## damerush

Kennyken said:


> Yeah I'm going to take them on the way home from work before the gym. How long before do you take them ?


 i take them about 30mins before training, no idea if it's the correct time though.


----------



## Kennyken

I'll be getting some pics up around the 14th to show one month progress.


----------



## Kennyken

Mac how's everything going ?


----------



## RACK

What progress have you both made in the last month or so?

PS, this isn't a dig or **** take, I'm not on the net much and don't have time to catch up properly so just wondered, strenght up, weight up ect


----------



## Yoshi

I'm 8lbs up half a inch on Arms and 1 inch on chest mate body fat gone up to 21% and waist gone up an inch


----------



## Uk_mb

Good goin mate !

Keep at it


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Mac how's everything going ?


yeah not bad mate hows training?


----------



## Yoshi

my weight hasn't gone up to much gym wise... been going for mainly 4 sets at 10 reps instead of 8 reps 3 sets, seems to be working better.


----------



## Yoshi

on mrt2 now as well, i'm more horny on that then I am on 1g test lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Lol

I don't even bother with bf % whilst I'm on cycle mate, its just puts a downer on ur cycle tbh


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't even bother with bf % whilst I'm on cycle mate, its just puts a downer on ur cycle tbh


I'm just going to gain as much as I can all year and then cut for summer and then before feb, I know i've got to get to about 17 stone high bf then I can cut and maintain a good 14-15 stone look I hope anyway lol


----------



## tyramhall

Keep going lads. Sounds like you are both on the right track!


----------



## Kennyken

Right back to it properly today:

6 eggs scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast + a strong black coffee.

Back to training today so good push day for me......going to ruin myself today


----------



## Yoshi

You doing much cardio ken?


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> You doing much cardio ken?


15 mins after lifting on an incline treadmill @4mph mate


----------



## Yoshi

Try upping it to 30mins ed or eod


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Try upping it to 30mins ed or eod


you reckon???


----------



## Yoshi

Yeah that's what I've been advised by Weeman


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Yeah that's what I've been advised by Weeman


il have to work my way up to that my workouts are going to be 1.5 hours now as im only doing cardio pwo


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Try upping it to 30mins ed or eod


I'm sorry I can't remember if kennys bulking or not. But 30mins ed is far too much if bulking I think.

Is that was ur doing mac? I do it once a week if that


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> I'm sorry I can't remember if kennys bulking or not. But 30mins ed is far too much if bulking I think.
> 
> Is that was ur doing mac? I do it once a week if that


lean bulk mate, advised by weeman to do cardio daily or eod due to heart problems...


----------



## Kennyken

Workout done:

4x8 flat bench. Weight up from last week. Bit wobbly but this happens if I have a few days off

4x8 military press. Failed on the last set so added a few little sets on the end to finish off

4x5 dips. Def getting stronger on these. Still not full rom but better then when I first started.

4x10 skullcrushers. Weight up bit wobbly but happens if out of practice.

Whole body feels weak now. Finished off with 16 mins of incline treadmill @4mph.

Piece of chocolate and 50g of whey.


----------



## flinty90

Kenny wjy are you training for a hour and half mate ?


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Kenny wjy are you training for a hour and half mate ?


i dont mate....im saying if i train with half an hours cardio at the end my total workout would be 1.5 hours

atm im doing 15 mins cardio which make my total workout 1 hour


----------



## Kennyken

Just a quick pic update. This is 3 weeks progress....(excuse the fat lol)


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> i dont mate....im saying if i train with half an hours cardio at the end my total workout would be 1.5 hours
> 
> atm im doing 15 mins cardio which make my total workout 1 hour


Oh i see. you dont need half hour cardio per session mate. 15 mins is good enough. you can do a longer cardio session once per week mate it wont hurt. also your workouts should only be about 4o minutes pal on your own.


----------



## flinty90

Kenny just seen your pics. clean your diet up and do more cardio. your getting fatter than uou are muscle mate. just needs some tweaking


----------



## Yoshi

any comments on my progress pics flinty?


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> any comments on my progress pics flinty?


Sorry mate not seen them pal. avi looks good mate. will have a look for them. im on my phone though x


----------



## Yoshi

its only on page 67 the one before this


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> its only on page 67 the one before this


Cool. honest opinion. your shoulders are coming on. getting a good ball on them. and a vain showing across front delt. chest shape looking thicker. and arm shaping up. would like to see different pics. but looking good mate after 5 weeks. i would say personally your slightly edging kenny at minute so keep it up..


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Kenny just seen your pics. clean your diet up and do more cardio. your getting fatter than uou are muscle mate. just needs some tweaking


Yeah I am getting fatter lol. Need to get rid of it.

Its only been 3 weeks too def going to clean my diet up more!


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Yeah I am getting fatter lol. Need to get rid of it.
> 
> Its only been 3 weeks too def going to clean my diet up more!


Dont want to pht you down kenny but mac is progressing well. so you need yo work a bit harder and tweak things more bro.. x


----------



## Yoshi

i'll try take some different pictures next time


----------



## doylejlw

No saying this comp is won already, but if both are doing everything rite ie training and diet. And one's on aas and one natural only gonna be 1 winner IMO. Hope both u make some big changes though.


----------



## Kennyken

doylejlw said:


> No saying this comp is won already, but if both are doing everything rite ie training and diet. And one's on aas and one natural only gonna be 1 winner IMO. Hope both u make some big changes though.


Fluck :-(


----------



## Fatstuff

doylejlw said:


> No saying this comp is won already, but if both are doing everything rite ie training and diet. And one's on aas and one natural only gonna be 1 winner IMO. Hope both u make some big changes though.


why do u think my moneys on the mac daddy lol - my faith is in the juice!!


----------



## doylejlw

Kennyken said:


> Fluck :-(


Don't really matter though does it mate this still gonna make you push yourself harder and keep you more focused, you'll still see some big changes if just keep focused and follow a plan.


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> why do u think my moneys on the mac daddy lol - my faith is in the juice!!


Wounded..


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Wounded..


the answer to this is... get on gear! lol


----------



## Fatstuff

dont be disheartened kenny me old china, i still want u to do well

here, just to get u started


----------



## doylejlw

MacUK said:


> the answer to this is... get on gear! lol


No pressure :lol: . Don't turn to dark side my natty brother lol.


----------



## Kennyken

doylejlw said:


> No pressure :lol: . Don't turn to dark side my natty brother lol.


----------



## Uk_mb

Kendo my brother !!

You dark horse, can I ask u sumfin?

Have u ever jacked off over that woman on ur back


----------



## Kennyken

no i havent mate sorry :rolleye:

very difficult to **** holding a mirror!


----------



## Uk_mb

Get mac to do it for u


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Get mac to do it for u


dont think he will mate. hes basking in the glory lol


----------



## Uk_mb

@ mac ... Didn't no ur bulk was lean, tbf I'm on a dirty dirty bulk lol. And my bf has only gone up 2%-im on 1mg adex eod so zapped some of the water weight away


----------



## Kennyken

in your opinions lads do you reckon my body would look better if i lost loads of fat ie major cut. Then it would if added muscle.

I think im quite "big boned" so would getting to 10-12% bf (**** loads of cardio) would look better then if i bulked and added muscle

?


----------



## Yoshi

Havnt we been over this before...


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> in your opinions lads do you reckon my body would look better if i lost loads of fat ie major cut. Then it would if added muscle.
> 
> I think im quite "big boned" so would getting to 10-12% bf (**** loads of cardio) would look better then if i bulked and added muscle
> 
> ?


Do what you want to do mate!

If you think a 'major cut' will help you in the long run then just do it 

Just be prepared to be disheartened when you hit the weights again.


----------



## Yoshi

Just get massive then cut before feb mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol u need to pick a goal and run with it kenneth!!!


----------



## Kennyken

How difficult is it to build muscle in a calorie deficit ??


----------



## Mingster

Forget about how you look now. It's how you look next February that counts.


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> How difficult is it to build muscle in a calorie deficit ??


Build Muscle & Calorie Deficit don't go hand in hand!


----------



## Fatstuff

Very tough .... Steroids will help :rolleye:


----------



## Yoshi

Im a natty mate don't worry...


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Im a natty mate don't worry...


cnut


----------



## Kennyken

mac just out of interest how does your cycle look? do you take hcg?


----------



## Kennyken

Right after getting back into training today I'm starving

Trained then had chili with lean mince with basmati rice

Then I had 4 weetabix with ss milk

Now I've just eaten 2 wholemeal toast with pb and a glass of ss milk.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Right after getting back into training today I'm starving
> 
> Trained then had chili with lean mince with basmati rice
> 
> Then I had 4 weetabix with ss milk
> 
> Now I've just eaten 2 wholemeal toast with pb and a glass of ss milk.


Pretty carb heavy there mate no bad thing as long as thats your plan. Shake with the weetabix and toast wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> mac just out of interest how does your cycle look? do you take hcg?


----------



## Yoshi

just noticed we have a sh1t load of milk at work......

if I start having milk in my 5-6 shakes what difference is this going to make?


----------



## Kennyken

Right just had 11 hours sleep after training yesterday.

Going to cut down on my carbs a lot and see if it makes a lot of difference to my fat gain.

This should be interesting


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Right just had 11 hours sleep after training yesterday.
> 
> Going to cut down on my carbs a lot and see if it makes a lot of difference to my fat gain.
> 
> This should be interesting


you should notice a big difference mate. ive cut my carbs down albeit not on a keto level and im starting to see some good results!


----------



## Fatstuff

is that the diet plan for this week ken? next week u going to be high carbs low fat?


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> you should notice a big difference mate. ive cut my carbs down albeit not on a keto level and im starting to see some good results!


thats what im hoping mate. cutting down on the carbs big time also. Not going to do a keto diet also as it takes a alot of work. plus i want to eat salads with my chicken at work...How long does it take to see results bud?


----------



## tyramhall

Fatstuff said:


> is that the diet plan for this week ken? next week u going to be high carbs low fat?


i actually laughed out loud!!!!


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> is that the diet plan for this week ken? next week u going to be high carbs low fat?


need to cut down on the carbs mate. getting fatter and bloated from all the rice and bread


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> thats what im hoping mate. cutting down on the carbs big time also. Not going to do a keto diet also as it takes a alot of work. plus i want to eat salads with my chicken at work...How long does it take to see results bud?


i thought i noticed something between 2-3 weeks


----------



## Fatstuff

instantly on low carb , u will drop some water weight - always good for motivation that


----------



## Kennyken

right food so far today considering i got up at 11am:

1 shake -50g of protein

6 egg omelette with a little cottage cheese


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> instantly on low carb , u will drop some water weight - always good for motivation that


needing a bit of motivation mate atm. and trying to see what makes my body better/grow then when i get that sorted il be starting a test course at the end of march!


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> needing a bit of motivation mate atm. and trying to see what makes my body better/grow then when i get that sorted il be starting a test course at the end of march!


if you can though mate, try and stick to one diet long enough to see if its working. im sure if you go down the low carb route and give it a few weeks then you should start to see some improvment!


----------



## Kennyken

i think so too mate. i always feel bloated/tired after eating carbs/sugars so we shall see


----------



## Yoshi

Hey guys, when I come off if I can't source hcg whats the best thing to bring my balls back up because i'll be going back on a cycle but need to bring back to life lol


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Hey guys, when I come off if I can't source hcg whats the best thing to bring my balls back up because i'll be going back on a cycle but need to bring back to life lol


watermelon mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Hey guys, when I come off if I can't source hcg whats the best thing to bring my balls back up because i'll be going back on a cycle but need to bring back to life lol


HCG hasn't dissapeared mate so either get some now and store it in the fridge unmixed or just wait until you need it. If you can't get any then nolva, clomid and prov will probably do the trick but you probably will if you look hard enough.

Failing that Kenneth's suggestion is a good one, watermelon washed down with a can of full fat Dr Pepper is better than HCG


----------



## Yoshi

theres only one fat person in this comp  ... only joking kenny


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> theres only one fat person in this comp  ... only joking kenny


Cnut. I'll lose loads of fat soon sunshine then will see


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> if you can though mate, try and stick to one diet long enough to see if its working. im sure if you go down the low carb route and give it a few weeks then you should start to see some improvment!


I've tried the diet of getting the food in me and that didn't work and has made me fatter so that's the reason I'm trying this now


----------



## Robbie

Carbs aren't the enemy!

Drop the bread for something better, eat lots of protein and 500cals more than you burn everyday.

Simple.


----------



## Robbie

Remember that consistency is king! You need to stick to stuff for longer Kenny, make small tweaks as you go...


----------



## Machette

MacUK said:


> Hey guys, when I come off if I can't source hcg whats the best thing to bring my balls back up because i'll be going back on a cycle but need to bring back to life lol


Just cruise on a low dose test...


----------



## TELBOR

MonstaMuscle said:


> Just cruise on a low dose test...


That'll be 1g for him :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Hey guys, when I come off if I can't source hcg whats the best thing to bring my balls back up because i'll be going back on a cycle but need to bring back to life lol


instead of hcg, i tend to use test400, failing that i reckon sustanon or possibly test300, theres a few options out there :rolleye:


----------



## Kennyken

Right for dinner I have 2 rump steaks and some fresh crispy salad.

Then for food tonight at work I have. 2 chicken breasts chopped up with: tomatoes, coriander, red onion, red and green chillies, paprika and chili flakes.

Split into 2 meals.


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Right for dinner I have 2 rump steaks and some fresh crispy salad.
> 
> Then for food tonight at work I have. 2 chicken breasts chopped up with: tomatoes, coriander, red onion, red and green chillies, paprika and chili flakes.
> 
> Split into 2 meals.


Sounds nice mate!


----------



## Kennyken

Even boiling my chicken breasts with a stock cube so it stays juicy !


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> Sounds nice mate!


Cheers son !


----------



## Kennyken

macros for today:

Calories: 2027

Carbs: 34

Fat: 69

Protein: 407


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> macros for today:
> 
> Calories: 2027
> 
> Carbs: 34
> 
> Fat: 69
> 
> Protein: 407


Storming the protein Kenneth good work mate. How you feeling on carbs as low as that?


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Storming the protein Kenneth good work mate. How you feeling on carbs as low as that?


Forgot to add the carbs and 1 protein shake to the macros so in total:

Protein: 460g

Carbs 50g

Still very low carbs. Feeling very strange also lol


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> Forgot to add the carbs and 1 protein shake to the macros so in total:
> 
> Protein: 460g
> 
> Carbs 50g
> 
> Still very low carbs. Feeling very strange also lol


Very shaky anxious feeling ?


----------



## Fatstuff

anxious?


----------



## Fatstuff

u might need a fibre supplement on that low carb mate


----------



## Kennyken

Fibre supplement ? The type you mix with water ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Fibre supplement ? The type you mix with water ?


whatever mate, i got fibre tablets, fybogel or psylium husk to whack in a shake, depends what i feel like taking on the day


----------



## Fatstuff

just to keep the old pipework acting as it should


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> just to keep the old pipework acting as it should


Oh that's fine atm. Just had a good empty. Came out like water lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Oh that's fine atm. Just had a good empty. Came out like water lol


give it a couple days lol


----------



## Kennyken

How many g of carbs in considered being a ketogenic diet ?


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> How many g of carbs in considered being a ketogenic diet ?


??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u might need a fibre supplement on that low carb mate


And some fish oils mate. Really low carbs over a period of days will make your breath smell like king kongs bellend. Fish oils help this.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> ??


Don't know for sure but think it's under 20g a day or something like that.


----------



## Kennyken

I've read it can be upto 50g ! Just done a quick google search


----------



## gummyp

Kennyken said:


> I've read it can be upto 50g ! Just done a quick google search


Under 50g is keto


----------



## Kennyken

Def pis5ing a lot more now I'm not eating many carbs??


----------



## Kennyken

gummyp said:


> Under 50g is keto


Just in ketosis then


----------



## expletive

No mate ketosis is a medical state. What you are in a postion to enter ketosis.

To see whether your body is in ketosis you will need urine test strips


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> No mate ketosis is a medical state. What you are in a postion to enter ketosis.
> 
> To see whether your body is in ketosis you will need urine test strips


Have you got a links for the test sticks ? I've seen them just not sure they are not the right ones ?


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Have you got a links for the test sticks ? I've seen them just not sure they are not the right ones ?


Think it takes a few days atleast to go into ketosis. Before you buy anything id see if you can stay on this diet type for a week atleast first lol!

Seriously though, well done and keep it up!


----------



## Yoshi

Just done pb dead lift 1 rep max 150kg not that impressive but I'm happy with it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Just done pb dead lift 1 rep max 150kg not that impressive but I'm happy with it lol


PB's a PB mate nice one


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> macros for today:
> 
> Calories: 2027
> 
> Carbs: 34
> 
> Fat: 69
> 
> Protein: 407


This could be the good reason you are getting fatter than expected Kenny. Your maths is wrong mate. The above comes to 2385 calories.



Kennyken said:


> Forgot to add the carbs and 1 protein shake to the macros so in total:
> 
> Protein: 460g
> 
> Carbs 50g
> 
> Still very low carbs. Feeling very strange also lol


And with that amendment, it's 2661 calories. Quite a way off your estimate.


----------



## Fatstuff

better off with BG monitor than ketostix apparently, as ketostix arent that accurate


----------



## Thatcca

Don't bother with keto sticks, a blood glucose meter is the best way to measure yourself. But as already stated, before you go spending cash, try keto for a week first to see if you can hack it, as some people simply can't.

And to help you out, here is a copy of my CKD meal plan that I ran last summer.


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> This could be the good reason you are getting fatter than expected Kenny. Your maths is wrong mate. The above comes to 2385 calories.
> 
> And with that amendment, it's 2661 calories. Quite a way off your estimate.


not my working out mate. its off my fitness pal


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> not my working out mate. its off my fitness pal


have been using that quite a bit recently and it is a large database of foods that other people have added, so you are essentially putting your faith in other peoples versions of what the macros for each food should be, i would double check all of the foods on there if u want an accurate estimate as any old regular joe could put for example - chicken breast - 200 kcals 60g protein, 4g fat , 4g carbs and that doesnt even add up, but u could just be taking it as gospel. if u get what im saying


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:



> have been using that quite a bit recently and it is a large database of foods that other people have added, so you are essentially putting your faith in other peoples versions of what the macros for each food should be, i would double check all of the foods on there if u want an accurate estimate as any old regular joe could put for example - chicken breast - 200 kcals 60g protein, 4g fat , 4g carbs and that doesnt even add up, but u could just be taking it as gospel. if u get what im saying


i was going to ask you fatstuff....whats a good low carb item from kfc? its for my cheat day?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> i was going to ask you fatstuff....whats a good low carb item from kfc? its for my cheat day?


LOL, im not the fcukin colonel  ... nothing specifically low carb, but plain ol bucket of chicken would be lowest in carbs


----------



## Fatstuff

this may help you out mate

http://www.kfc.com/nutrition/pdf/kfc_nutrition.pdf


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> this may help you out mate
> 
> http://www.kfc.com/nutrition/pdf/kfc_nutrition.pdf


Cant believe you actually know that mate lol. you are the colonel !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Cant believe you actually know that mate lol. you are the colonel !!


lol i didnt know that, i got this amazing tool on my pc, its called google - heres a link mate http://www.google.co.uk/ u can find all sorts on it


----------



## Fatstuff

at a second look, that link is american kfc, dont know if it makes much difference but there will be stuff on their that we cant buy


----------



## Fullhouse

Kennyken said:


> macros for today:
> 
> Calories: 2027
> 
> Carbs: 34
> 
> Fat: 69
> 
> Protein: 407


Have you considered upping your fat intake mate?


----------



## Yoshi

I have like 3kcal 200g carbs 350g protein and 50 fats if that


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> I have like 3kcal 200g carbs 350g protein and 50 fats if that


You need god fats mate, essential to muscle building


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> You need god fats mate, essential to muscle building


Your suggestion mate?


----------



## expletive

Fish oils, nuts, EVOO, avocado


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> You need god fats mate, essential to muscle building


god fats? from the great man himself


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> god fats? from the great man himself
> 
> View attachment 77383


Hell yeah


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Your suggestion mate?


Egg yolks mate, 6 whole eggs for brekkie on a couple of slices of seeded bread gives a sh1t load of good fats as well as evoo, nuts for snacks etc etc

Oh and God's man fat of course......


----------



## Kennyken

right food today has been:

6 whole eggs scrambled

2 wholemeal toast

150g of cottage cheese

1 black coffee

1 large chicken breast

2 slices of cheese

2 large tblespoons of coleslaw

handfull of salad with a light salad cream

pint of water with a little squash


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> right food today has been:
> 
> 6 whole eggs scrambled
> 
> 2 wholemeal toast
> 
> 150g of cottage cheese
> 
> 1 black coffee
> 
> 1 large chicken breast
> 
> 2 slices of cheese
> 
> 2 large tblespoons of coleslaw
> 
> handfull of salad with a light salad cream
> 
> pint of water with a little squash


Looks good mate, what time did you get up/start eating? I know you work shifts.

also is that all the liquid you have drunk? Do you keep a rough track of water intake daily?


----------



## Kennyken

the 2 toast will probably be the only main carbs i have. Trying to keep to 50g or lower


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good mate, what time did you get up/start eating? I know you work shifts.
> 
> also is that all the liquid you have drunk? Do you keep a rough track of water intake daily?


got up about 10am mate. dont really keep record of fluids. but i dont drink fizzy drinks just pint of water with a little squash. you reckon i should drink more?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> got up about 10am mate. dont really keep record of fluids. but i dont drink fizzy drinks just pint of water with a little squash. you reckon i should drink more?


I aim for about 4 litres a day but you'd probably be good on about 3 I reckon. It soon adds up with shakes, water at gym etc. I kep a 2l bottle on my desk at work and always drink at least a whole one every day, sometimes one and a half outside of shakes, water at home with meals etc. It's good to keep hydrated especially when eating a lot and training hard. Also if you are trying to lose weight drinking lots will help with keeping you feel full (a bit anyway, not lots!).


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> I aim for about 4 litres a day but you'd probably be good on about 3 I reckon. It soon adds up with shakes, water at gym etc. I kep a 2l bottle on my desk at work and always drink at least a whole one every day, sometimes one and a half outside of shakes, water at home with meals etc. It's good to keep hydrated especially when eating a lot and training hard. Also if you are trying to lose weight drinking lots will help with keeping you feel full (a bit anyway, not lots!).


i really wish i had a desk job sometimes tbh. im on sites sometimes where food and drink arnt allowed. and no on one wants to stop for lunch so they can finish earlier.fcuks me off also i do varying shifts so it difficult to plan meals etc but i do my best


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> i really wish i had a desk job sometimes tbh. im on sites sometimes where food and drink arnt allowed. and no on one wants to stop for lunch so they can finish earlier.fcuks me off also i do varying shifts so it difficult to plan meals etc but i do my best


Your best is all you can do mate, just make the most of the time you are able to eat and drink what you want when you want. This eating every two hours thing is b0llocks anyway so just cram it in when you get a chance. Can do your daily macros in 3 meals if you want to it makes very little difference for most of us. If you were on a hard core cut for a comp prep or something then things might be different but for you and I just get in down you when you can


----------



## Uk_mb

I know today all I'm gna have is the 15min break I just had.

Jacket potato w/ two cans tuna, 50g cheese, chicken and baked beans

1 tripple scoop of whey.

150g chiken brest + cheese

500g greek yog + honey.

I'm fkin stuffed to say the least :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

In 15 mins lol? Holy fck


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> In 15 mins lol? Holy fck


He just spreads his cheeks and stuffs it up there, cuts out the middle man


----------



## Kennyken

he put it all in a blender.....


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> I know today all I'm gna have is the 15min break I just had.
> 
> Jacket potato w/ two cans tuna, 50g cheese, chicken and baked beans
> 
> 1 tripple scoop of whey.
> 
> 150g chiken brest + cheese
> 
> 500g greek yog + honey.
> 
> I'm fkin stuffed to say the least :lol:


Fat Cnut lol


----------



## Kennyken

Low carb diet = always hungry


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Low carb diet = always hungry


Shouldn't do mate, protein will keep you fuller than carbs


----------



## Kennyken

I'm hungry every few hours. Really fancy carbs


----------



## Kennyken

Just munched 4 piece kfc original chicken, no chips. No fizzy drink.

1 pint of water and squash at home


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Just munched 4 piece kfc original chicken, no chips. No fizzy drink.
> 
> 1 pint of water and squash at home


I may have pizza tonight been a real sh1t week at work


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Just munched 4 piece kfc original chicken, no chips. No fizzy drink.
> 
> 1 pint of water and squash at home


No chips

No fizzy drink

BUT I did have 4 pieces of deep fried chicken  :lol:

@mac. Not gna kill ya is it mate


----------



## Yoshi

I'm thinking of running gh so u can have more cheat days lol... I'm not going to been running high doseages just so you guys know lol, the lads on TM are lovely... They don't like high doseages either lol... May blast and cruise for 6 months or just do short 6 week cycles of short esters not to sure yet. Been ill all week still been to gym though I was sick on the treadmill machine but I know the owner so wasn't so bad, sickness and the sh1ts not good


----------



## Yoshi

I have sined lol, I have had 3 beers and a pizza...


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> I have sined lol, I have had 3 beers and a pizza...


Good lad, love a pizza on a friday.

Looking good in the new avi mate.


----------



## Kennyken

I need to start a cycle asap tbh. Yeah mac your avi is looking good son !


----------



## Uk_mb

Just photo shop out the **** and replace it with a box of chicken


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Just photo shop out the **** and replace it with a box of chicken


Or a t-shirt printing press ?

Lol sorry mac. That's getting you back for the fat comment the other day


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Or a t-shirt printing press ?
> 
> Lol sorry mac. That's getting you back for the fat comment the other day


Don't appologize :lol:

Mac's learnt how to take it on the chin now anyway


----------



## Kennyken

Will see tommoro when this thread is 5 pages shorter


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Will see tommoro when this thread is 5 pages shorter


Again :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Lol thanks for the comments


----------



## Yoshi

DiamondDixie said:


> Good lad, love a pizza on a friday.
> 
> Looking good in the new avi mate.


You from Worcester ?


----------



## Yoshi

Smiling for uk-m


----------



## Yoshi

9am 5 peices of Chinese chicken pizza can of coke... No point wasting it....

On the upside I've quit smoking for 2 days now today being the 3rd don't feel to bad just a bit more irrant


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> You from Worcester ?


Not far from worcester mate


----------



## Yoshi

DiamondDixie said:


> Not far from worcester mate


What gym you at?


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Smiling for uk-m


Smiling? Lol


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Smiling? Lol


My happy face mate lol


----------



## Uk_mb

I also noticed the other day.

When I think I'm smiling... I'm not I'm just pulling a daft face

I've really got to force a smile


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> 9am 5 peices of Chinese chicken pizza can of coke... No point wasting it....
> 
> On the upside I've quit smoking for 2 days now today being the 3rd don't feel to bad just a bit more irrant


Wait till you go out with the boys and they all start smoking once you had a drink !


----------



## Mr_Morocco

MacUK said:


> 9am 5 peices of Chinese chicken pizza can of coke... No point wasting it....
> 
> On the upside I've quit smoking for 2 days now today being the 3rd don't feel to bad just a bit more irrant


real mans breakfast


----------



## DiamondDixie

Yo kenny how's the dieting going?


----------



## Uk_mb

ok so i tried to have a similar dinner to the mass of what i had yestrday 

2 tins salmon. 

2 wholemeal rolls

100g chicken + cheese

100g ham

only working till 3. training at 4 so just a pint of ff milk left to have and that should see me through till training


----------



## Kennyken

DiamondDixie said:


> Yo kenny how's the dieting going?


yes mate good.....been keping the carbs low too. Not excatly keto but around 50g carbs a day. Seems to be working, i think?

aiming for 3 solid meals and 3 shakes a day now too.

this mornings food was:

5 whole eggs scrambled

150g cottage cheese

2 wholemeal toast

1 black strong coffee

1 pint of water with a little squash


----------



## Yoshi

You joined our journey lol


----------



## strongmanmatt

I'm liking the breakfast. Real Power breakkie, up the protein you whimp.


----------



## Kennyken

strongmanmatt said:


> I'm liking the breakfast. Real Power breakkie, up the protein you whimp.


who?


----------



## Yoshi

Mb lol


----------



## strongmanmatt

You finty and Mac UK.


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kennyken said:


> yes mate good.....been keping the carbs low too. Not excatly keto but around 50g carbs a day. Seems to be working, i think?
> 
> aiming for 3 solid meals and 3 shakes a day now too.
> 
> this mornings food was:
> 
> 5 whole eggs scrambled
> 
> 150g cottage cheese
> 
> 2 wholemeal toast
> 
> 1 black strong coffee
> 
> 1 pint of water with a little squash


Nice one mate, be careful of high fat though if you're not using any gear. Personally I find my body likes to store fat whatever.


----------



## Kennyken

Gym done and eaten a piece of chocolate and 50g of unflavoured whey.


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Gym done and eaten a piece of chocolate and 50g of unflavoured whey.


banana insted of chocolate mate


----------



## Kennyken

Will do mate. Always thought simple carbs are simple carbs


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Will do mate. Always thought simple carbs are simple carbs


haribos if u want lol, its just not the 'done thing' with 'healthy' bodybuilders


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> haribos if u want lol, its just not the 'done thing' with 'healthy' bodybuilders


So how do you account for Sups like CNP pro recover, protein and simple carbs? A well respected PWO drink, Same thing as whey and chocolate is it not


----------



## flinty90

Is this were all the gays hang out ?


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> So how do you account for Sups like CNP pro recover, protein and simple carbs? A well respected PWO drink, Same thing as whey and chocolate is it not


lol my point exactly, what is it you are arguing


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Is this were all the gays hang out ?


no sorry but if u ask tommy10, im sure he can tell u where to go


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> lol my point exactly, what is it you are arguing


Sorry mate was meant for MB, quoted the wrong post lol


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> Sorry mate was meant for MB, quoted the wrong post lol


lol, i was scratchin my head a lil bit


----------



## Kennyken

Just made myself;

2 burgers. No buns, 2 eggs, 2 slices of cheese. Bit of red onion and coleslaw.

Washed down with a pint of water and a multi vit + cod liver tab


----------



## Kennyken

Not sure if its a mental thing. But I think my body grows better with lower reps ie 5x5 ?


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Not sure if its a mental thing. But I think my body grows better with lower reps ie 5x5 ?


How long have you been doing higher reps?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Not sure if its a mental thing. But I think my body grows better with lower reps ie 5x5 ?


do what works for u mate


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> How long have you been doing higher reps?


1 month and my diets been good. I did 5x5 last year ane people were asking me if I had been in the gym and I was eating whatever then too!


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> 1 month and my diets been good. I did 5x5 last year ane people were asking me if I had been in the gym and I was eating whatever then too!


Id give it a bit longer personally before id decide if it wasn't for me. Plus be honest your diet hasn't been good for a month, you've been saying your getting fat. If you have your diet sorted give it a while longer


----------



## Kennyken

Yeah that's because I was eating too many carbs. You think eating too many carbs can hinder gains ?


----------



## expletive

No, but if your in calorie deficit it will, how many cals are you taking in


----------



## Kennyken

About 2100 mate.


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> About 2100 mate.


And whats your BMR?


----------



## Kennyken

2700 mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> 2700 mate.


your bmr is 2700? without activity levels added in?


----------



## expletive

So, your expecting to get good gains whilst eating less calories than you need.

Cant and won't happen. You need gear for that.

If you want to cut fat, then do that but don't expect to grow those muscles.

If you want to bulk you can either do it gradually i.e. lean bulk or eat a bit more and get some BF, simple really


----------



## Kennyken

Its about 2800 as I worked out if I wanted to bulk it would be 3350.


----------



## Fatstuff

How heavy are u ken?


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> How heavy are u ken?


15.4 stone mate. Why ?


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> So, your expecting to get good gains whilst eating less calories than you need.
> 
> Cant and won't happen. You need gear for that.
> 
> If you want to cut fat, then do that but don't expect to grow those muscles.
> 
> If you want to bulk you can either do it gradually i.e. lean bulk or eat a bit more and get some BF, simple really


I need to get on the test really lol be much easier


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> I need to get on the test really lol be much easier


The thing is kenny your not sure what you want to do.

You either can loose fat, or gain muscle, but not both, not without gear, and even then your diet HAS to be spot on.


----------



## Yoshi

I had half a chicken for tea....with chips.....from the chippy lol


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> The thing is kenny your not sure what you want to do.
> 
> You either can loose fat, or gain muscle, but not both, not without gear, and even then your diet HAS to be spot on.


which, im sorry to say is always going to be the case, it appears to be in his nature


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> I had half a chicken for tea....with chips.....from the chippy lol


macros? :rolleye:


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> 15.4 stone mate. Why ?


15 stone ****ing 2 stone heavier then me lol


----------



## Fatstuff

ive got your bmr as 2124 then mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> I need to get on the test really lol be much easier


its still not easy mate lol look at mac :rolleye:


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

expletive said:


> The thing is kenny your not sure what you want to do.
> 
> You either can loose fat, or gain muscle, but not both, not without gear, and even then your diet HAS to be spot on.


imo at the stage kenny is at, no offence ken but hes at a nooby stage, it is highely possible he will burn fat and gain muscle at the same time. simply just from the huge diet change he has just started. maybe not for long but im sure he will as most of us probably did when we first started training and dieting PROPERLY. this will probably be my last post in this thread lol


----------



## Fatstuff

ken, download these excel spreadsheets mate http://www.physiquefx.com/bmr-calculators/


----------



## expletive

waffle_head said:


> imo at the stage kenny is at, no offence ken but hes at a nooby stage, it is highely possible he will burn fat and gain muscle at the same time. simply just from the huge diet change he has just started. maybe not for long but im sure he will as most of us probably did when we first started training and dieting PROPERLY. this will probably be my last post in this thread lol


Probable but not guaranteed so therefore cannot be relied upon


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> Probable but not guaranteed so therefore cannot be relied upon


agreed


----------



## Kennyken

I am relying on newbie gains for the first year. From not doing any exercise and eating anything whenever. To now I would of thought I would gain some muscle and lose fat?

So if that's the case do I over my bmr or under ?


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> I am relying on newbie gains for the first year. From not doing any exercise and eating anything whenever. To now I would of thought I would gain some muscle and lose fat?
> 
> So if that's the case do I over my bmr or under ?


Relying on newbie gains for the first year????

Mate as previously said you cannot rely on these. Your diet should suit what you want. If you get newbie gains its just a bonus. You need to rethink.

BULK or CUT


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

for me kenny, i definetly think all this is confusing the sh it out of you mate. i think for you , you need to keep it simple as fcuk man. because it all can be a headfcuk trying to grasp macros and weighing things, not knowing wether to cut or bulk cos you arent happy with ur bodyfat or ur muscle mass at the minute. so simple as fcuk kenny, eat clean, eat big, meat, veg, enough carbs for energy and some good fats, do cardio, smash the fcuk out of the weights and im telling you , you will burn fat and build muscle at the same time for now. 6 months to a year of this being simple as fcuk and then its down to the nitty gritty once youve built a solid foundation. bish bash bosh. good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> Relying on newbie gains for the first year????
> 
> Mate as previously said you cannot rely on these. Your diet should suit what you want. If you get newbie gains its just a bonus. You need to rethink.
> 
> BULK or CUT


Good point mate. I need to get it into my head that I should be prepared to get fat at some point.

Very difficult to do mate when your trying to improve my body and its getting fat


----------



## Kennyken

That's what I'm doing now mate. I'm lifting with a decent plan and aiming to increase the weight each week. I'm doing cardio pwo and will be adding fasted cardio when I can

I'm eating much cleaner and having one cheat day a week. Keeping my carbs low as possible too


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> That's what I'm doing now mate. I'm lifting with a decent plan and aiming to increase the weight each week. I'm doing cardio pwo and will be adding fasted cardio when I can
> 
> I'm eating much cleaner and having one cheat day a week. Keeping my carbs low as possible too


Stick with the diet your on, train as you are, review in 2 months


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> ken, download these excel spreadsheets mate http://www.physiquefx.com/bmr-calculators/


Cheers mate I'll look at them when I get on a pc


----------



## DiamondDixie

Like a lot of the lads have said kenny you need to know where you wanna be and stick to it. You can stick in a great back session and think **** me that was quality but you've gotta be doing that every week. One 30min ses of cardio isn't going to move the fat one big protein meal isn't going to build great muscle.

Atm i'm getting bigger (only slightly lol) but losing bodyfat at the same time. You've got to listen to your body and stick to the road you choose.


----------



## Kennyken

I agree consistency is the key and I am being very consistent


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kennyken said:


> I agree consistency is the key and I am being very consistent


I know it's only been a month so far but what changes has your body made?


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> The thing is kenny your not sure what you want to do.
> 
> You either can loose fat, or gain muscle, but not both, not without gear, and even then your diet HAS to be spot on.


Good few post mate, I can almost hear you banging your head against the wall!

Kenny, 1 Goal and stick to it.

If you want to get on the Test, get on it.

If you don't, then do an all out Cut and stick to it.

Cut, cut, cut then before you know it you'll look in the mirror and know its Bulk time!

Then, maybe get on the test and make the most of it.

Loads of sound advice in hear, take it, run and keep to one goal.


----------



## tyramhall

R0BR0ID said:


> Good few post mate, I can almost hear you banging your head against the wall!
> 
> Kenny, 1 Goal and stick to it.
> 
> If you want to get on the Test, get on it.
> 
> If you don't, then do an all out Cut and stick to it.
> 
> Cut, cut, cut then before you know it you'll look in the mirror and know its Bulk time!
> 
> Then, maybe get on the test and make the most of it.
> 
> Loads of sound advice in hear, take it, run and keep to one goal.


Lets hope he takes it on board!


----------



## Uk_mb

Yeah I agree. Stay consistant mate. Choose wat u wna do

Wether it be gear, keto, cut etc

Or all 3 combined 

Remember this contest isn't to see who is 'biggest' its all about the transformation mate.


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah I agree. Stay consistant mate. Choose wat u wna do
> 
> Wether it be gear, keto, cut etc
> 
> Or all 3 combined
> 
> Remember this contest isn't to see who is 'biggest' its all about the transformation mate.


I forgot it was the best transformation and not the biggest !


----------



## Yoshi

I thought it was biggest?


----------



## Uk_mb

If my comp with trapps was who cud get the biggest I wud just eat pizza, ice cream, kfc etc all day long

If I did that starting 1st jan I wud be 15st by now.

.... I'm 14st 10


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> The winner will be the contestant who has improved there physique the most over 12 months.
> 
> Taken into consideration will be Mass, Body fat and proportion
> 
> There are no limits to AAS use however


----------



## Yoshi

Means I'm going to have to actually diet... Fck


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Means I'm going to have to actually diet... Fck


I wanna see you eating oats and brown rice now. Not pizza and coke mac

X


----------



## Yoshi

;( ... Diet ok during week though


----------



## Fatstuff

mac, if ur training like a beast, taking gear like a beast, why fanny about with brown rice and oats??, get them fcukin cals in u lol


----------



## Yoshi

Fatstuff said:


> mac, if ur training like a beast, taking gear like a beast, why fanny about with brown rice and oats??, get them fcukin cals in u lol


Yeah but not on gh and running test so I'll get fat quite fast lol


----------



## Uk_mb

I no that feelin mate.

Its cos of work, you get in a routine. Work eat gym.

Cos at work usually I stop for food/shake at 10am then 1pm then 3pm then train at 4.

At home I just forget to do it lol

Insted of having weekend off training I'm gna try training sat insted of monday.

That way I no my diet will have to spot on for training on sat and I'll b working mon so I'll b in the routine of stopping to eat

If that makes sence


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Yeah but not on gh and running test so I'll get fat quite fast lol


lol u really think running gh will make that much difference, its very subtle from what i have read about it. I dont think its a magic formula which stops u getting fat regardless of the sh1t u put in ur trap


----------



## Fatstuff

mb, whats going on in ur avi mate


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> lol u really think running gh will make that much difference, its very subtle from what i have read about it. I dont think its a magic formula which stops u getting fat regardless of the sh1t u put in ur trap


You know Mac will run a DNP course at 1200mg ED later :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> You know Mac will run a DNP course at 1200mg ED later :lol:


Its only worth running dnp at 1200mg if your going to run clen 800mg every 12 hours and t3 at 3g ed


----------



## Kennyken

Will everyone stop taking gear if I win this natty ?


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> Its only worth running dnp at 1200mg if your going to run clen 800mg every 12 hours and t3 at 3g ed


 :lol:


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Will everyone stop taking gear if I win this natty ?


No fcuking chance mate


----------



## Kennyken

Fair enough lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> mb, whats going on in ur avi mate


Me playing in the ball room mate


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> :lol:


Next cycle

4g test e

2g test p

2g eq

1g tren

100iu GH

350mg dbol

400mg var help keep bf down

This to be run eod...


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Next cycle
> 
> 4g test e
> 
> 2g test p
> 
> 2g eq
> 
> 1g tren
> 
> 100iu GH
> 
> 350mg dbol
> 
> 400mg var help keep bf down
> 
> This to be run eod...


You forgot the insulin mate


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> You forgot the insulin mate


Been advised in those doseages I don't need slin mate... I don't want to look like phill Heath within 4 weeks mate... Wouldn't be fair on him


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Been advised in those doseages I don't need slin mate... I don't want to look like phill Heath within 4 weeks mate... Wouldn't be fair on him


Na your right it wouldn't. What was I thinking


----------



## Kennyken

I was going to ask earlier. I don't get sore anymore after training ?

I used to have to go to bed sometimes because I was so sore and I couldn't pick anything up.

Now its rarely I suffer from doms ?


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> I was going to ask earlier. I don't get sore anymore after training ?
> 
> I used to have to go to bed sometimes because I was so sore and I couldn't pick anything up.
> 
> Now its rarely I suffer from doms ?


You need to up the weight then if it's not burning on your 6th rep need to up it mate


----------



## Kennyken

No that's not what I mean mac. I mean the next day after training


----------



## Yoshi

Well if your not hurting next day mate you havnt pushed yourself hard enough after working legs I can't walk propa for like. 2 days lol


----------



## Yoshi

www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7cLb_BISSw


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7cLb_BISSw


Wtf mac lol. You've posted this in the bb forum. You need to post it in the other forum your in. Birdspotting.com


----------



## Yoshi

You watched it all the way through ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> No that's not what I mean mac. I mean the next day after training


Mate, don't worry about that, it just means your being consistent with your training as long as your gaining extra reps or weight every week I wouldn't worry - doms isn't important


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, don't worry about that, it just means your being consistent with your training as long as your gaining extra reps or weight every week I wouldn't worry - doms isn't important


yeah he is gaining extra weight by the looks of it mate, around his fcukin waist lol X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> yeah he is gaining extra weight by the looks of it mate, around his fcukin waist lol X


I meant on his lifts lol but hey ho, podgy stomach fat makes u a man


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I meant on his lifts lol but hey ho, podgy stomach fat makes u a man


i know you did mate, and yeah im all man too pmsl !!!


----------



## Kennyken

Ah flinty nice of you to say hello on here !

Belly is going down anyway boys


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Ah flinty nice of you to say hello on here !
> 
> Belly is going down anyway boys


lol... of course bro, im here just quietly watching all the action !!!


----------



## Kennyken

Quietly ? Not like you sunshine


----------



## Yoshi

Anyone watch my bird video?


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Anyone watch my bird video?


The one on TM


----------



## Yoshi

Yeah lol


----------



## Thatcca

Don't know what TM is, but I started watching the link you put up on here and knocked it off after a minute as thought it was some sort of mistake.


----------



## Kennyken

moral of the story is. As much work you put into something to succeed at the end of the day your going to die.....


----------



## Kennyken

fatstuff i had a look at that spreadsheet you sent me and ive worked out if i wanted to bulk, with my level of activity and to aim to gain half a lb a week. My macros would be:

protein: 350g

Carbs: 350g

Fats: 80g

im gonna slowly work to this


----------



## Fatstuff

So we bulking today? Ken?


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> So we bulking today? Ken?


----------



## Kennyken

yes i want to put muscle on so im sticking to that. il worry about the fat in 8 months time


----------



## Fatstuff

Fair enough, is it set in stone now?


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Fair enough, is it set in stone now?


yes.....maybe.....will see


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Fair enough, is it set in stone now?


yeah lol Kenny set something in stone pmsl ....


----------



## Yoshi

Set in stone... Kenny hasn't got it in him to even lift a stone lol


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Set in stone... Kenny hasn't got it in him to even lift a stone lol


Only the one you keep hiding under....


----------



## Yoshi

Doesn't make sense Jenny lol


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Doesn't make sense Jenny lol


the rock you hide under mate x


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> the rock you hide under mate x


Oooo... Well done lol


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Doesn't make sense Jenny lol


I thought it was quite witty lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Right then ken, give it an actual try mate, if u start putting too much fat on just back off the carbs a tad would be my advice! Good luck lol!!


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Right then ken, give it an actual try mate, if u start putting too much fat on just back off the carbs a tad would be my advice! Good luck lol!!


cheers!


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> cheers!


But that does me give it a good go, not post up in two weeks that its not working and your getting fat, 6 weeks minimum


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> But that does me give it a good go, not post up in two weeks that its not working and your getting fat, 6 weeks minimum


I give it 6 hours, by then he'll be Bloated and feeling fat!

Come on Kenny!!! Your ageing Expletive by the day :lol:


----------



## flinty90

kenny is a cnut !!! just saying !!!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> kenny is a cnut !!! just saying !!!!


Inspiration right there 

Grow Kenneth, GROW!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Inspiration right there
> 
> GO Kenneth, GO !!


Yes my thoughts exactly bro lol !!!


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Yes my thoughts exactly bro lol !!!


Thanks for the motivation there sunshine !


----------



## Uk_mb

Wats on the training cards 2mro boys


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Wats on the training cards 2mro boys


Legs today mate. Fml


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Wats on the training cards 2mro boys


chest and ticeps today


----------



## Yoshi

bloody hell this was me after my 6 months off gym with no diet or training,

gone from 11stone to 13.8 lol


----------



## Kennyken

Right food today has/will be:

5 whole eggs + little cottage cheese

Protein shake

Homemade chicken sandwich with wholemeal bread

Tin of mackerel

1 chilli pepper

Lump of cheese

Handfull of almonds

Protein shake and banana

2 peppered steaks and salad

Cottage cheese and pint of milk


----------



## Uk_mb

Is that ur missus mac


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Is that ur missus mac


Nah just someone I know :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Nah just someone I know :whistling:


Its his sister !


----------



## Dux

It's one of the lasses that kept grabbing his guns on that infamous night out :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> It's one of the lasses that kept grabbing his guns on that infamous night out :lol:


Tell me more dux about this "night"


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Its his sister !


Look Kenny weve spoke about this before, you sleeping with you sister is not cool man, normal people don't do that... I've tried not to tell people about the things you've done with your couzins but if your going to try and claim that is my "sister" I will have to share the convos we have had...


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Tell me more dux about this "night"


Nope, everyone else knows what night I'm on about, I'm saying nothing


----------



## Kennyken

Go on dux I'm "gun-ing" to hear about this night out


----------



## Yoshi

my avi obv proves that

1. I train

2. i'm bigger then kennyken


----------



## Dux

MacUK said:


> my avi obv proves that
> 
> 1. I train
> 
> 2. i'm bigger then kennyken


But you'll never ask as many questions.

In your face, Mac


----------



## Yoshi

Dux said:


> But you'll never ask as many questions.
> 
> In your face, Mac


lol, can anyone ask as many questions!?


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> my avi obv proves that
> 
> 1. I train
> 
> 2. i'm bigger then kennyken


Debatable on both counts :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Mac:

1. I'm heavier then you

2. I've been training properly and dieting for 1 month now

3. I'm natural and still not that smaller then you.

4. My biceps are 15" after 1 months training natty


----------



## Dux

This is more like it, no more p1ssing about debating cottage cheese and bananas.

Bring the heat Kenny.


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Mac:
> 
> 1. I'm heavier then you
> 
> 2. I've been training properly and dieting for 1 month now
> 
> 3. I'm natural and still not that smaller then you.
> 
> 4. My biceps are 14" after 1 months training natty


our pictures do all the talking... lol aas isn't a magic pill you know mate...

1. Im in better condition then you are

2.i've gained about 3 stone in 3 months

3. i'm only on week5 of test...

4. my guns are 15.5 and chest 43.5

2 reasons why I will win...

1. I will stick to a diet and training program, you will change every week lol

2. I use aas.


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Mac:
> 
> 1. I'm heavier then you
> 
> 2. I've been training properly and dieting for 1 month now
> 
> 3. I'm natural and still not that smaller then you.
> 
> 4. My biceps are 15" after 1 months training natty


Owned


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> Owned


Not really, he is in **** poor condition I could go up to 17 stone by smashing 6 oxies a day but I would look like sh1t and a big watery mess..


----------



## zak007

MacUK said:


> our pictures do all the talking... lol aas isn't a magic pill you know mate...
> 
> 1. Im in better condition then you are
> 
> 2.i've gained about 3 stone in 3 months
> 
> 3. i'm only on week5 of test...
> 
> 4. my guns are 15.5 and chest 43.5
> 
> 2 reasons why I will win...
> 
> 1. I will stick to a diet and training program, you will change every week lol
> 
> 2. I use aas.


My first comment on this thread been watching this all the way through or most of it lol

Its definately on now!!!!!!

good luck to both of you still unsure whose corner im in :confused1:


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> our pictures do all the talking... lol aas isn't a magic pill you know mate...
> 
> 1. Im in better condition then you are
> 
> 2.i've gained about 3 stone in 3 months
> 
> 3. i'm only on week5 of test...
> 
> 4. my guns are 15.5 and chest 43.5
> 
> 2 reasons why I will win...
> 
> 1. I will stick to a diet and training program, you will change every week lol
> 
> 2. I use aas.


I call bull on a few of those things. You were telling us 3 months ago you were 13 stone. Youre 16 now? I call bull on the measurements pics with tape measure or your TS24


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> I call bull on a few of those things. You were telling us 3 months ago you were 13 stone. Youre 16 now? I call bull on the measurements pics with tape measure or your TS24


Agreed - you can fvck off with a 43.5" chest! lol 

Also lads remember that this is a comp between who makes the biggest difference not who looks better than the other......


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> I call bull on a few of those things. You were telling us 3 months ago you were 13 stone. Youre 16 now? I call bull on the measurements pics with tape measure or your TS24


X2 

You was saying 13st a while back mate and that's where I'm at..... I look better too, so there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> I call bull on a few of those things. You were telling us 3 months ago you were 13 stone. Youre 16 now? I call bull on the measurements pics with tape measure or your TS24


difference being mate I'm only in this comp to help out Kenny, Personally couldn't give a fck i'm going to get to a size and maintain not intresting in becoming a monster...


----------



## Yoshi

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed - you can fvck off with a 43.5" chest! lol
> 
> Also lads remember that this is a comp between who makes the biggest difference not who looks better than the other......


that is my measurement on chest, honeslty don't give a fck what the people on here think... i'm on in this comp to help kenny out


----------



## expletive

Pics or bs


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> Pics or bs


yeah it's bs...I take progress pictures every 4 weeks or so


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm 17stone and a big flabby mess and I look better than ..... Erm..... Ts23??? Probably :rolleye:


----------



## Yoshi

Fatstuff said:


> I'm 17stone and a big flabby mess and I look better than ..... Erm..... Ts23??? Probably :rolleye:


pictures or bs.. seems to be the answer on this forum for everything.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I'm 17stone and a big flabby mess and I look better than ..... Erm..... Ts23??? Probably :rolleye:


Probably.... FACT!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I'm 17stone and a big flabby mess and I look better than ..... Erm..... Ts23??? Probably :rolleye:


Plastic arm must be a stone of that, looks like a high quality prosthetic.....


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Plastic arm must be a stone of that, looks like a high quality prosthetic.....


It's a nickel cadmium and adamantium alloy :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> It's a nickel cadmium and adamantium alloy :rolleye:


Ah Wolverine! :cool2:


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> pictures or bs.. seems to be the answer on this forum for everything.


The camera never lies mate. If its bull you'll get called out.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah Wolverine! :cool2:


As long as im not the only geek here lol


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> As long as im not the only geek here lol


I'd rather be the only geek than associate and affiliate myself with a ginger


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I'd rather be the only geek than associate and affiliate myself with a ginger


They are taking over mate, we may need to integrate!!


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> pictures or bs.. seems to be the answer on this forum for everything.


For the sh1ts and giggles lol


----------



## Dux

Fatstuff said:


> For the sh1ts and giggles lol


You fat knacker, I weighed in at 16'10 this morning!


----------



## Kennyken

Mac. You still there ?


----------



## damerush

How did you lose an inch off your biceps between page 88 and page 89 Kenny?


----------



## Kennyken

I'm on my phone so I had to edit that post. Made it go crazy ??


----------



## Uk_mb

U gained 3 stone in 3months?

But how?

Really explain please, what did u weight 3months ago?

11 stone? And don't u only eat 3000 cals a day?

Not having a pop but plz explain?


----------



## Uk_mb

Ps . How big is ur belly?


----------



## Kennyken

Right think I'm noticing small changes in the mirror regarding muscle size. Which is good for motivation.

Finished the day off with 150g cottage cheese and a pint of milk


----------



## Kennyken

I wouldn't even say small muscle changes. Just everything looks thicker if that makes sense.??


----------



## Kennyken

Right up for work at 6am:

5 whole large eggs scrambled

1 slice of wholemeal toast

Cup of white coffee no sugar


----------



## Fatstuff

Breakfast of champions lol


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Right up for work at 6am:
> 
> 5 whole large eggs scrambled
> 
> 1 slice of wholemeal toast
> 
> Cup of white coffee no sugar


Crush a few dbol on those eggs Kenneth and away you go


----------



## Kennyken

Tbh mate I'll take anything at the min lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Tbh mate I'll take anything at the min lol.


It'll come mate, I'm impatient too!

If/when you go for aas you'll enjoy everything 100% more


----------



## Fatstuff

I got a tiny bit of glute doms!!! Morning lol


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> It'll come mate, I'm queer too!
> 
> If/when you go for aas you'll enjoy bumsex 100% more


----------



## TELBOR

You enjoyed it MB


----------



## Uk_mb

:wub:


----------



## Fatstuff

**** erections!


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> **** erections!


Well done uve done ur homework fatboy, '**** erections' is my greek mythology name


----------



## Kennyken

Just had a bloke at work comment on my size. Hasn't seen me in months. Happy days !


----------



## Fatstuff

It's all good then kenneth


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Just had a bloke at work comment on my size. Hasn't seen me in months. Happy days !


There you go then


----------



## Uk_mb

Doesn't mac get comments like that everyday


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Doesn't mac get comments like that everyday


I don't know does he ?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I don't know does he ?


Dozens mate!! :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

You cnuts still in this thread?


----------



## Kennyken

He never says anything on here tho


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> You cnuts still in this thread?


Phew, you didn't quote me!!


----------



## Yoshi

You boys got nothing better to do?


----------



## Kennyken

???


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> You boys got nothing better to do?


Pmsl!

Do you and Kenny ever quote anyone?


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Do you and Kenny ever quote anyone?


Yes


----------



## Kennyken

I'm on my phone easier to write a new post


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> You cnuts still in this thread?


Yes :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Yes


 :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I'm on my phone easier to write a new post


Cutting corners already Kenneth  !!


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Cutting corners already Kenneth  !!


Coming from an AAS user ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Coming from an AAS user ;-)


Only jelly 

I'll rep you later though, made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Only jelly
> 
> Cheers son !
> 
> I'll rep you later though, made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

For anyone who wants to know I've just eaten:

1 large chicken breast

1 tin of mackerel

2 slice of wholemeal bread

2 chili peppers

1 pear

Handfull of almonds

Block of cheese

Multi vit + fish oil tablet

Pint of water


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> For anyone who wants to know I've just eaten:
> 
> 1 large chicken breast
> 
> 1 tin of mackerel
> 
> 2 slice of wholemeal bread
> 
> 2 chili peppers
> 
> 1 pear
> 
> Handfull of almonds
> 
> Block of cheese
> 
> Multi vit + fish oil tablet
> 
> Pint of water


We all want to know mate, that's why we're here 

Good work! :thumb:

How big was the block of cheese though


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> We all want to know mate, that's why we're here
> 
> Good work! :thumb:
> 
> How big was the block of cheese though


Size of your thumb mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Size of your thumb mate


Rob is renowned for his comically large thumb


----------



## Uk_mb

When kenny does quote people I noticed he includes what he's writing in the post he's quoting :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Rob is renowned for his comically large thumb


Average size thumb then


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Rob is renowned for his comically large thumb


This is true 

Remember those big hands all the cnuts used to wave on Gladiators, (Jet was my favourite btw) well that's left hand :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> When kenny does quote people I noticed he includes what he's writing in the post he's quoting :lol:


****ty blackberry mate


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Coming from an AAS user ;-)


Cheeky feck. We train harder, eat more and sleep better than you natty scummers :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> Rob is renowned for his comically large thumb


Large thumb... Small cock


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Coming from an AAS user ;-)


It's harder on AAS, the weights are actually heavy :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken

I'll be finding out soon !


----------



## Fatstuff

U sure?


----------



## Kennyken

Yep mate


----------



## Kennyken

Wanna see what all this fuss is about !


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Wanna see what all this fuss is about !


You'll love it 

Placebo alone will make you work harder at everything!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Wanna see what all this fuss is about !


Dare I ask if you know what you are going to do?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dare I ask if you know what you are going to do?


Steroids Ben, jeez! At least read the posts :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Steroids Ben, jeez! At least read the posts :lol:


Oh ok, in that case just order a box of steroids and take 1 a day. Simples. :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Any slight bit of hesitation ken, I will personally decide for you what you are taking and that's that :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh ok, in that case just order a box of steroids and take 1 a day. Simples. :lol:


Sound advice :thumb:


----------



## Dux

Ginger Ben said:


> Dare I ask if you know what you are going to do?


Kenny asks the questions Ben, we just answer them


----------



## Kennyken

500mg test e course if I got the balls. If not a nice tbol cycle.


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> 500mg test e course if I got the balls. If not a nice tbol cycle.


Whatever you go for mate, you'll be happy with a change


----------



## Yoshi

..unless he changes his cycle mid way through...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> 500mg test e course if I got the balls. If not a nice tbol cycle.


You don't jab it in your balls mate, trust me! :no: :lol:

It's a big step mate and one you need to make for yourself, we will of course pressure you in to it over the next few weeks but try not to let us! :thumbup1:

It's a piece of pi55, if us idiots can do it then it really is that easy.


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> ..unless he changes his cycle mid way through...


Probably still be bigger tho....


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> ..unless he changes his cycle mid way through...


Cut him a little bit of slack mate, he'll get there eventually!

Fook me I change my mind on my cycle every few days :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Probably still be bigger tho....


Obviously....


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> Cut him a little bit of slack mate, he'll get there eventually!
> 
> Fook me I change my mind on my cycle every few days :lol:


cut him some slack... no fcker cuts me slack lol


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> cut him some slack... no fcker cuts me slack lol


Your more decisive, So you get a bit more banter your way 

Kenny just needs help on a cycle, that's all. Even you could help with that buddy


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> You don't jab it in your balls mate, trust me! :no: :lol:
> 
> It's a big step mate and one you need to make for yourself, we will of course pressure you in to it over the next few weeks but try not to let us! :thumbup1:
> 
> It's a piece of pi55, if us idiots can do it then it really is that easy.


Cheers mate. I'll prob end up doing the test cycle. I wanna get big. Just not too sure on mixing/dosing of hcg. Or even if its needed on a simple 12 week test e course


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Cheers mate. I'll prob end up doing the test cycle. I wanna get big. Just not too sure on mixing/dosing of hcg. Or even if its needed on a simple 12 week test e course


HCG is up to you but on a first course at that dose, from what I have read and anecdotal evidence from those who have done it, it probably won't be required. fwiw I'm not running it at the moment, my balls are tiny though......:laugh:

If you do want to use it then the mixing and dosing seems to be a piece of pi55 tbh. Mars' sticky on it is all you need.


----------



## Kennyken

My reason for that also is I don't want to inject another drug into me. Just want to see how my body reacts to test and a AI


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> My reason for that also is I don't want to inject another drug into me. Just want to see how my body reacts to test and a AI


Good plan, that's why I didn't do it


----------



## Kennyken

What is this your first cycle ? Ben


----------



## Fatstuff

I haven't used hcg yet lol, doubt I will until it's time to come off, it's just one more thing to think about and one more thing to have to do!!! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> What is this your first cycle ? Ben


Tread carefully Ben......  u know my views on this question!!!


----------



## Yoshi

think I maybe getting gyno... my chest is soild apart from the around the nipple area... I don't do decline chest press maybe?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Tread carefully Ben......  u know my views on this question!!!


Pmsl!

Yes spinach and evoo doesn't count :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> think I maybe getting gyno... my chest is soild apart from the around the nipple area... I don't do decline chest press maybe?


Poke your finger directly in your nipple and apply pressure


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> What is this your first cycle ? Ben


YES!



Fatstuff said:


> Tread carefully Ben......  u know my views on this question!!!


See above :laugh:

It is what I would call my first "proper" cycle, certainly my first injectible one. I dabbled with prohormomes a few times which Stan thinks is tantamount to 5g test a week  but in reality they were very mild epistane cycles and not comparable to what I am doing now.

I'll leave out the first few weeks as I was using bunk gear but the cycle has been -

week 1-4 - 30mg dbol a day, upped to 40mg in second two weeks

week 1-14 - 800mg Pro Chem Tri Test a week (400mg/ml) upped to 1g from last week

week 4 - 14 0.5mg adex eod, upped to each day from last week due to extra test levels

week 8-12 - 50mg oxys ed with 100mg on training days pwo (start these next week)

No pct as going to cruise for 8 weeks from the 20th April on 200mg T400 e10d then its tren time! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll leave out the first few weeks as I was using bunk gear but the cycle has been -
> 
> week 1-4 - 30mg dbol a day, upped to 40mg in second two weeks
> 
> week 1-14 - 800mg Pro Chem Tri Test a week (400mg/ml) upped to 1g from last week
> 
> week 4 - 14 0.5mg adex eod, upped to each day from last week due to extra test levels
> 
> week 8-12 - 50mg oxys ed with 100mg on training days pwo (start these next week)
> 
> No pct as going to cruise for 8 weeks from the 20th April on 200mg T400 e10d then its tren time! :thumb:


That's what I like to see


----------



## Kennyken

would tren fluck me up?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> YES!
> 
> See above :laugh:
> 
> It is what I would call my first "proper" cycle, certainly my first injectible one. I dabbled with prohormomes a few times which Stan thinks is tantamount to 5g test a week  but in reality they were very mild epistane cycles and not comparable to what I am doing now.
> 
> I'll leave out the first few weeks as I was using bunk gear but the cycle has been -
> 
> week 1-4 - 30mg dbol a day, upped to 40mg in second two weeks
> 
> week 1-14 - 800mg Pro Chem Tri Test a week (400mg/ml) upped to 1g from last week
> 
> week 4 - 14 0.5mg adex eod, upped to each day from last week due to extra test levels
> 
> week 8-12 - 50mg oxys ed with 100mg on training days pwo (start these next week)
> 
> No pct as going to cruise for 8 weeks from the 20th April on 200mg T400 e10d then its tren time! :thumb:


Lets leave out the ph's while I'm at it let's leave out the first 5 week injectable cycle :rolleye:

Ken, he's natty mate he doesn't take gear 

Liking the word tantamount benjy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> would tren fluck me up?


Have you read much about it? Impossible to answer until you stick it in yourself really. It can have some bad sides (more than test) but some people tolerate huge doses of it well, others go psycho on 100mg a week. Only one way to find out.

It's not really a first cycle oil though. You can do it first but IMO you are better off learning about AAS on something simple so that if there are any hiccups along the way you have more chance of working out what it was that caused it and then you can fix it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lets leave out the ph's while I'm at it let's leave out the first 5 week injectable cycle :rolleye:
> 
> Ken, he's natty mate he doesn't take gear
> 
> Liking the word tantamount benjy


lol 5 weeks of grapeseed oil doth not a cycle make! :laugh:


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you read much about it? Impossible to answer until you stick it in yourself really. It can have some bad sides (more than test) but some people tolerate huge doses of it well, others go psycho on 100mg a week. Only one way to find out.
> 
> It's not really a first cycle oil though. You can do it first but IMO you are better off learning about AAS on something simple so that if there are any hiccups along the way you have more chance of working out what it was that caused it and then you can fix it.


i wont be doing tren for a long time lol.....whats the strongest?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> would tren fluck me up?


Just do test, don't even think about nout else, forget that any other gear exists!! Otherwise we'll be here all day whole u decide between test, cheque drops or methyl masteron before finally giving up and getting some creatine, and then cutting, them getting some eph and then bulking and then cutting again before deciding on a lean bulk and then a cut :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Fatstuff said:


> Poke your finger directly in your nipple and apply pressure


Then what?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> i wont be doing tren for a long time lol.....whats the strongest?


Don't know tbh, I've only looked in to the ones I want to use next. Probably supertren or something like that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Then what?


do the hokey cokey and turn around


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Then what?


jump up and down singing twinkle twinkle little star


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know tbh, I've only looked in to the ones I want to use next. Probably supertren or something like that.


Ive got loads of insulin here as my mrs is diabetic. shall i just start injecting sh1t loads of that into my leg??


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Ive got loads of insulin here as my mrs is diabetic. shall i just start injecting sh1t loads of that into my leg??


Hope ur jokin kenneth


----------



## Kennyken

thought id try a bit of trolling.......

not exactly the reaction i had in mind!


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Ive got loads of insulin here as my mrs is diabetic. shall i just start injecting sh1t loads of that into my leg??


Any spare pens :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Hope ur jokin kenneth


No, she is mate, he's mentioned it before.


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Ive got loads of insulin here as my mrs is diabetic. shall i just start injecting sh1t loads of that into my leg??


Easy Young Kenny, I thought the same thing because my sister is diabetic, I thought I'd struck gold, but it's not the same kind of insulin. Your Mrs's will be the slow acting stuff.

Questioning the macros of a banana to topping himself from an insulin overdose in a matter of weeks......


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> Easy Young Kenny, I thought the same thing because my sister is diabetic, I thought I'd struck gold, but it's not the same kind of insulin. Your Mrs's will be the slow acting stuff.
> 
> Questioning the macros of a banana to topping himself from an insulin overdose in a matter of weeks......


pmsl!!!


----------



## Kennyken

Right im gonna get some creatine soon too. Whats people opinions on this? is it worth it?


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Right im gonna get some creatine soon too. Whats people opinions on this? is it worth it?


ooo creatine...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Right im gonna get some creatine soon too. Whats people opinions on this? is it worth it?


If you're going to run an injectible test cycle don't bother, if not then yes it is good. Just get basic monohydrate don't bother with all the expensive stupid variations of it. 5g a day, doesn't matter when you take it really but probably best mixed in your post workout shake.


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:



> ooo creatine...


This is why you get abuse :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Ginger Ben said:


> This is why you get abuse :lol:


I said ooo creatine for a reason... I don't get on with it makes me bloated as fck


----------



## Fatstuff

Don't backpedal now macaroni


----------



## Pictor

You losing weight Mac?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If you're going to run an injectible test cycle don't bother, if not then yes it is good. Just get basic monohydrate don't bother with all the expensive stupid variations of it. 5g a day, doesn't matter when you take it really but probably best mixed in your post workout shake.


Perfecto!

Most pre workouts have it in them now anyway, its not going to do any harm Ken


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> I said ooo creatine for a reason... I don't get on with it makes me bloated as fck


pmsl. That's partly how it works, water retention. I think kre-alk stops that but might be another variant


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> ooo creatine...


Mac i hope your itchy nipples fall off!!


----------



## Kennyken

big ste said:


> You losing weight Mac?


lol...


----------



## Pictor

Kennyken said:


> lol...


I thought he was lean bulking, take it he's cutting now?!


----------



## Kennyken

big ste said:


> I thought he was lean bulking, take it he's cutting now?!


looks like it doesnt it mate....he said he was on the clen?


----------



## Robbie

This thread is comedy gold.

Keep it up!

(and go team Kenny!)


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kennyken said:


> Ive got loads of insulin here as my mrs is diabetic. shall i just start injecting sh1t loads of that into my leg??


You've got a gf?? lol

I bet that's an on, off relationship :lol: :confused1:


----------



## Uk_mb

DiamondDixie said:


> You've got a gf?? lol
> 
> I bet that's an on, off relationship :lol: :confused1:


10:20am"Hi babe, will u marry me" "yes"

10:23am "but will u marry me tho" "yes"

10:24am "but I'm asking will you marry me". "Yes"

10:25 "when shud we get married"

10:27 "will you..."

"No I won't kenny, stop asking questions"

:lol:


----------



## DiamondDixie

Uk_mb said:


> 10:20am"Hi babe, will u marry me" "yes"
> 
> 10:23am "but will u marry me tho" "yes"
> 
> 10:24am "but I'm asking will you marry me". "Yes"
> 
> 10:25 "when shud we get married"
> 
> 10:27 "will you..."
> 
> "No I won't kenny, stop asking questions"
> 
> :lol:


**** me imagine Kenny on don't tell the bride WTF


----------



## Fatstuff

DiamondDixie said:


> **** me imagine Kenny on don't tell the bride WTF


it would be a feature length episode


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> it would be a feature length episode


Fcuk that it would be the whole series


----------



## DiamondDixie

expletive said:


> Fcuk that it would be the whole series


He'd be on the way to Vegas then decide he wants to get married at gretna green.


----------



## Kennyken

Lol can't believe I come on my journal and I've been written into a series about getting married !

Fcukers!


----------



## Kennyken

Update on food. Had 300g of cottage cheese and 1 pint of of FF milk before bed

Also had a little treat earlier too within the form of 2 blueberry muffins. Bumped my calories up a bit lol


----------



## Yoshi

big ste said:


> You losing weight Mac?


No



Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl. That's partly how it works, water retention. I think kre-alk stops that but might be another variant


Yeah i'm not a fan



big ste said:


> I thought he was lean bulking, take it he's cutting now?!


what? cutting? no i'm bulking for 8 months mate



Kennyken said:


> looks like it doesnt it mate....he said he was on the clen?


I was asking questions about clen... I'm not on clen.


----------



## Yoshi

5 weeks cycle left... coming off for 6-8 weeks then going to do a test deca dbol cycle for 12 weeks cruise for 4 weeks and then do another 12 weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> 5 weeks cycle left... coming off for 6-8 weeks then going to do a test deca dbol cycle for 12 weeks cruise for 4 weeks and then do another 12 weeks.


All out bulk then?!

Doses bro.....


----------



## expletive

Deca is a lovely med. on it at the mo


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> All out bulk then?!
> 
> Doses bro.....


2g test 3g deca and 100mg dbol a day



expletive said:


> Deca is a lovely med. on it at the mo


I try and stay away from deca as it shuts me down hard...


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> 2g test 3g deca and 100mg dbol a day
> 
> I try and stay away from deca as it shuts me down hard...


Fook me, why so high?!

And why 3g of deca.....

Surely it should be 1g and if it hits you hard go for less anyway?


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> Fook me, why so high?!
> 
> And why 3g of deca.....
> 
> Surely it should be 1g and if it hits you hard go for less anyway?


only joking lol,

maybe 750test e and 450 deca with 5 dbol or oxies a day


----------



## Kennyken

What you eating mac ?


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> only joking lol,
> 
> maybe 750test e and 450 deca with 5 dbol or oxies a day


That's better!

And you wonder why you get flamed :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just have both dbol and oxys 50/100mg! Pumped to hell


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> That's better!
> 
> And you wonder why you get flamed :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just have both dbol and oxys 50/100mg! Pumped to hell


I'll blow up like a balloon,

By the end of the year/year and half just want to be sitting at about 17 stone 14-17% bf to be honest i'll be happy with that, then maybe get myself into a TA unit and that will be me done just maintain after that lol,


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> What you eating mac ?


diet pretty sh1t at the moment...

5 protein shakes

1 chicken fillet and broc

tuna sandwich

6 scam eggs

1 chick fillet and sweet pot


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> diet pretty sh1t at the moment...
> 
> 5 protein shakes
> 
> 1 chicken fillet and broc
> 
> tuna sandwich
> 
> 6 scam eggs
> 
> 1 chick fillet and sweet pot


for breakfast??


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> I'll blow up like a balloon,
> 
> By the end of the year/year and half just want to be sitting at about 17 stone 14-17% bf to be honest i'll be happy with that, then maybe get myself into a TA unit and that will be me done just maintain after that lol,


Sounds like a plan! Eat,eat,eat,eat


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> for breakfast??


thats breakfast yeah, I repeat that 4 times a day..


----------



## Uk_mb

20 shakes a day then :lol:

1/8th of a scoop each shake?


----------



## Yoshi

I'm only eating about 2800-3000kcal a day what am I goign to have to eat just to maintain at like 17 stone? 4500?


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> 20 shakes a day then :lol:
> 
> 1/8th of a scoop each shake?


I use 1kg of whey a day...


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> I use 1kg of whey a day...


i dont no if ur serious lol

But if so that wud cost u over £50 a week .


----------



## Mingster

MacUK said:


> I'll blow up like a balloon,
> 
> By the end of the year/year and half just want to be sitting at about 17 stone 14-17% bf to be honest i'll be happy with that, then maybe get myself into a TA unit and that will be me done just maintain after that lol,


That's quite a goal, Mac. There's not many 17 stone, 14%'ers wandering the streets these days. Unless they're 6 foot 4 of course.


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> thats breakfast yeah, I repeat that 4 times a day..


Wind-up again.....??

8 Chicken Fillets (are these mini ones)

20 shakes!!??

I can't understand why you aint colossal! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> That's quite a goal, Mac. There's not many 17 stone, 14%'ers wandering the streets these days. Unless they're 6 foot 4 of course.


That's my aim too and I'm not far off weight wise but it will be very hard to get bf down to that level and maintain 17 stone. That's a lot of grub and 2 stone than my body likes to naturally sit at. 16 5 this morning. BF is about 20% I'd say so a very long way to go!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> That's my aim too and I'm not far off weight wise but it will be very hard to get bf down to that level and maintain 17 stone. That's a lot of grub and 2 stone than my body likes to naturally sit at. 16 5 this morning. BF is about 20% I'd say so a very long way to go!


my body loves to stay at 16 stone, just with around 35% bf lol, but i made a deal with my body and a bucket of juice to allow me to replace some of that fat with some muscularis!! hes agreed so far.


----------



## RACK

MacUK said:


> I'll blow up like a balloon,
> 
> By the end of the year/year and half just want to be sitting at about 17 stone 14-17% bf to be honest i'll be happy with that, then maybe get myself into a TA unit and that will be me done just maintain after that lol,


I'd like that goal by the end of the year too


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Wind-up again.....??
> 
> 8 Chicken Fillets (are these mini ones)
> 
> 20 shakes!!??
> 
> I can't understand why you aint colossal! :lol:


cos hes got to get past the armed gaurds at the whey factory


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> i dont no if ur serious lol
> 
> But if so that wud cost u over £50 a week .


No I'm joking bud lol



Mingster said:


> That's quite a goal, Mac. There's not many 17 stone, 14%'ers wandering the streets these days. Unless they're 6 foot 4 of course.


I hope to get to the 14% after a few years.. i'm 5"11



R0BR0ID said:


> Wind-up again.....??
> 
> 8 Chicken Fillets (are these mini ones)
> 
> 20 shakes!!??
> 
> I can't understand why you aint colossal! :lol:


was a joke mate lol



Ginger Ben said:


> That's my aim too and I'm not far off weight wise but it will be very hard to get bf down to that level and maintain 17 stone. That's a lot of grub and 2 stone than my body likes to naturally sit at. 16 5 this morning. BF is about 20% I'd say so a very long way to go!


i'm naturally at like 12-13 stone so my body will want to decrease fast if I ever get there


----------



## Yoshi

RACK said:


> I'd like that goal by the end of the year too


well 17 stone maybe not the bf% lol,

see I know it sounds gay but I would like to get a back like Scotts but I don't want to be as big as him shoulder and arm wise..


----------



## TELBOR

Grrrr Mac!

Genuinely we are actually interested in Bodybuilding, so be straight for at least 5 posts :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> Grrrr Mac!
> 
> Genuinely we are actually interested in Bodybuilding, so be straight for at least 5 posts :lol:


Sorry mate lol,

I'm not eating as much as I should...


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Sorry mate lol,
> 
> I'm not eating as much as I should...


we cud all do with an appitite boost mate

believe it or not ... chewing gum makes me hungry lol

either that or more cardio... since i started cycling to work whilst chewing gum. no1 at work has any breakfast cos i steal it all


----------



## Yoshi

I have no idea how I found his profile lol, B-50 or something he's called this ideally would be my end goal... any guestimets on measurements,weight and bf%? as he no longer seems to post here...


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> I have no idea how I found his profile lol, B-50 or something he's called this ideally would be my end goal... any guestimets on measurements,weight and bf%? as he no longer seems to post here...


yeah thats achievable in a year :rolleye:


----------



## Yoshi

Fatstuff said:


> yeah thats achievable in a year :rolleye:


Not in a year you tool lol, end goal...


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Not in a year you tool lol, end goal...


what do u mean end goal? when u get to that size will u say - ah fcuk it i got big thats it lol, time to get fat


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> I have no idea how I found his profile lol, B-50 or something he's called this ideally would be my end goal... any guestimets on measurements,weight and bf%? as he no longer seems to post here...


Whys the pic saved as 'MacUk, lockerroom with towel #1' :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Fatstuff said:


> what do u mean end goal? when u get to that size will u say - ah fcuk it i got big thats it lol, time to get fat


No means i'll maintain that size come off gear adn the re-join forces.



Uk_mb said:


> Whys the pic saved as 'MacUk, lockerroom with towel #1' :lol:


sorry mate I posted it as my facebook picture to make friends... lmfao


----------



## RACK

MacUK said:


> well 17 stone maybe not the bf% lol,
> 
> see I know it sounds gay but I would like to get a back like Scotts but I don't want to be as big as him shoulder and arm wise..


My bf has dropped quite a bit from the 17st 12lb I was 6 weeks ago thank god lol

TBH Scott's look now is a lot more balanced than the show pics. Obviously his arms and delts are stand out points but everything else has been brought up to match if you get me


----------



## Yoshi

RACK said:


> My bf has dropped quite a bit from the 17st 12lb I was 6 weeks ago thank god lol
> 
> TBH Scott's look now is a lot more balanced than the show pics. Obviously his arms and delts are stand out points but everything else has been brought up to match if you get me


Theres no lying though Scott is is great shape and he knows his stuff.. just he can come across a bit of a ... sometimes I doubt he is though.

What are scotss current stats, was on TM the other day and his back picture in his avtar is insane!

what are your current stats now? or new picture?


----------



## RACK

Yep, he sure has an ego but it's all part of his Dutch Scott net thing, I just know Scott the person and he's coming up to stay at mine this weekend. He's just a totally sound guy (Slight ****).

Haven't got a clue on his stats, prob round about 17st with full abs at a guess.

I got weighed sat mornin and was just under 16 and half stone, pic up in my journal a few pages back. No where near ripped but better than I was 8 weeks out last year, about a stone heavier and have 26 or so weeks til leeds


----------



## Fatstuff

nice going rack, as a fellow natural fatty, i realise how much harder u must have to work to get into stage condition - lookin good anyway mate


----------



## Yoshi

RACK said:


> Yep, he sure has an ego but it's all part of his Dutch Scott net thing, I just know Scott the person and he's coming up to stay at mine this weekend. He's just a totally sound guy (Slight ****).
> 
> Haven't got a clue on his stats, prob round about 17st with full abs at a guess.
> 
> I got weighed sat mornin and was just under 16 and half stone, pic up in my journal a few pages back. No where near ripped but better than I was 8 weeks out last year, about a stone heavier and have 26 or so weeks til leeds


that picture made me slightly horny.. is that wrong? :whistling:

can defo see the difference mate you've put weigh on in your face since the last picture i've seen, what you going on stage as?

I don't know how scott maintains 17 stone with low bf%


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> I don't know how scott maintains 17 stone with low bf%


I'll go with hard work mate


----------



## RACK

@fatstuff, mate I don't eat carbs at all, I jsut cant. I bulked to nigh on 18st with out them lol. It's hard work keeping lean but it keeps me outta trouble and gives people something to laugh at on here 

@Mac, that was took with a hangover after a night in leeds with Dazc and Increible Bulk on sunday. I'm goin for the under 90kg class so I'll just see what I weigh on the day.

Scott's just a hard worker, he can lose size quick but works his ass off to look like he does. Plus he's a clever cnut lol

I'll admit, I'm slightly turned on about you being turned on


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> that picture made me slightly horny.. is that wrong? :whistling:
> 
> can defo see the difference mate you've put weigh on in your face since the last picture i've seen, what you going on stage as?
> 
> I don't know how scott maintains 17 stone with low bf%


back end of a donkey in the christmas panto


----------



## Yoshi

RACK said:


> @fatstuff, mate I don't eat carbs at all, I jsut cant. I bulked to nigh on 18st with out them lol. It's hard work keeping lean but it keeps me outta trouble and gives people something to laugh at on here
> 
> @Mac, that was took with a hangover after a night in leeds with Dazc and Increible Bulk on sunday. I'm goin for the under 90kg class so I'll just see what I weigh on the day.
> 
> Scott's just a hard worker, he can lose size quick but works his ass off to look like he does. Plus he's a clever cnut lol
> 
> I'll admit, I'm slightly turned on about you being turned on


You serouisly get to 18stone with no carbs? lol

I'm on 3kcal and 300g protein and my gains are slowing down lol,

yeah he is smart, does he use a lot of aas though?


----------



## RACK

Yeah, no carbs at all. Not even a cheat or treat. Full on keto bulk.

From what I know Scott's been off AAS since his show


----------



## Yoshi

RACK said:


> Yeah, no carbs at all. Not even a cheat or treat. Full on keto bulk.
> 
> From what I know Scott's been off AAS since his show


is it ok to take a look at your diet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> No means *i'll maintain that size come off gear* adn the re-join forces.
> 
> sorry mate I posted it as my facebook picture to make friends... lmfao


This is where your plan may fail, no chance of maintaining that with the amount of phys you'd do in the forces and no gear. It's too far above where your body wants to be IMO.


----------



## Fatstuff

i wouldnt mind havin a butchers at ur diet rack aswell,


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> is it ok to take a look at your c0ck?


Bit forward mac.....

:lol:


----------



## RACK

I've not got the diet on me at the min as I only keep the one I'm using at the min.

If you look for the anabolic diet it wasn't too different from that. Bacon eggs and sausage in the morning was epic! just lots of pro and fats.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i wouldnt mind havin a butchers at ur c0ck rack aswell,


Jesus....

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

u dont need to sensor cock as its a male bird


----------



## Fatstuff

RACK said:


> I've not got the diet on me at the min as I only keep the one I'm using at the min.
> 
> If you look for the anabolic diet it wasn't too different from that. Bacon eggs and sausage in the morning was epic! just lots of pro and fats.


anabolic diet is a weekend carb up though isnt it?


----------



## Yoshi

Ginger Ben said:


> This is where your plan may fail, no chance of maintaining that with the amount of phys you'd do in the forces and no gear. It's too far above where your body wants to be IMO.


I may do the odd dbol/test cyle maybe once a year or something but won't use as much as I will be now.



RACK said:


> I've not got the diet on me at the min as I only keep the one I'm using at the min.
> 
> If you look for the anabolic diet it wasn't too different from that. Bacon eggs and sausage in the morning was epic! just lots of pro and fats.


I may have a look on google for that..


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> u dont need to sensor cock as its a male bird


 :lol:

Seriously I was going to ask the same question!

I can't live without carbs!!


----------



## Yoshi

I actually get moody if I don't take carbs so I keep them under 100g a day or so but Aus was saying he only has 50g a day or something...


----------



## RACK

Not sure on the weekend carb up bit, if it does then I didn't have one


----------



## Yoshi

I read on google was saying it's hard to gain weight on this diet? eh? lol


----------



## Pictor

MacUK said:


> 2g test 3g deca and 100mg dbol a day
> 
> I try and stay away from deca as it shuts me down hard...


Seems hardly worth bothering mate, I'd throw afew grams of Tren in as well, no point otherwise IMO...


----------



## Yoshi

Ausbuilts suggestion was 5g deca...wtf


----------



## RACK

Eat enough cals and you'll gain on it mate. Just take a lot of steak, eggs, nuts and so on


----------



## Kennyken

Similar to my diet to be honest. Loads of eggs. Beef and almonds Mackerel etc


----------



## Kennyken

Right training finished and i seem to feel it more with set scheme of 5x5 and going to failure with last set. Think its because im concentrating on form more. Def feeling it more too.

pull day just finished for me and feeling fcuked so just having banana and protein shake......will have some home made chilli con carne in about an hour made with some lean mince.

Deadlifting 5x5 + last set to failure

Pendlay rows 5x5 + last set to failure

Pull ups 5x3 with some forced negatives

Barbell curl 5x5 + last set to failure

15 mins treadmill @ 4 mph incline

Concentrating on the muscles now also whilst lifting if that makes sense...Overall a good day and WILL be starting a DBOL cycle at the end of march!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi

since i've quit smoking just keep eating... lol


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> since i've quit smoking just keep eating... lol


how long you quit?


----------



## Uk_mb

Come on guys. Get some weights up!?

as in lifts


----------



## Yoshi

Quit smoking a week....

My gym partner is back after his injury I've been doing 20-25kf eze bar bicep curls for weeks today I did 54kg for 8 for 3 sets! Well happy!


----------



## Yoshi

My deadlift is sh1t, 110kg 3 sets 8 reps and bench press I've gone down to 70kg for 4 sets 8 reps


----------



## Kennyken

How's your squat ?


----------



## Yoshi

80-100kg very poor mate


----------



## TELBOR

That's a crazy balance going off there mac!

54kg EZ Curls

110kg Dead & 100kg Squat!

Personally I wouldn't go that high on EZ and knuckle down on the big stuff.

But, each to our own I suppose


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> That's a crazy balance going off there mac!
> 
> 54kg EZ Curls
> 
> 110kg Dead & 100kg Squat!
> 
> Personally I wouldn't go that high on EZ and knuckle down on the big stuff.
> 
> But, each to our own I suppose


To be honest mate my mate put it on the bar to see if he could lift it, so I gave it a shot and I did it as well lol

I could prob lift heavier but i'm not ago training and make sure I have good tech and balance and try to do 4 sets of a good soild 8-10 reps


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> To be honest mate my mate put it on the bar to see if he could lift it, so I gave it a shot and I did it as well lol
> 
> I could prob lift heavier but i'm not ago training and make sure I have good tech and balance and try to do 4 sets of a good soild 8-10 reps


Is your mate a bicep boy?!

Sounds good on the form training, but don't get stuck on a weight, push past it and tear up those fibres and grow!!


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> Is your mate a bicep boy?!
> 
> Sounds good on the form training, but don't get stuck on a weight, push past it and tear up those fibres and grow!!


nah he's not a bicep boy he hasn't been in the gym for ages due to his injury and wanted to work out his max lifts..


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> nah he's not a bicep boy he hasn't been in the gym for ages due to his injury and wanted to work out his max lifts..


Ah, I see.

Well tell him max lifts on EZ Curls is gay as fcuk!!


----------



## Kennyken

Just woke up and have had 9 hours sleep.

Wake up a bit and will have a 6 egg omelette with cottage and cheddar cheese.


----------



## Kennyken

Plus I got a random day off. And its my rest day from the gym. So this morning I wil be mostly eating and playing la noire on the ps3.

Gonna get some calories inside me today too


----------



## Breda

Let me say this to both you cnuts Mac and Kenneth but mainly Mac.. you ain't training for strength you're training for hench so don't worry how p!ss poor you're lifts are, its not important... Tear fibres and eat food. I'll be happy bein relatively weak but lookin swole


----------



## Yoshi

Breda said:


> Let me say this to both you cnuts Mac and Kenneth but mainly Mac.. you ain't training for strength you're training for hench so don't worry how p!ss poor you're lifts are, its not important... Tear fibres and eat food. I'll be happy bein relatively weak but lookin swole


that being said....

if your tech is sh1t with a heavy deadlift or bench press, you could serouisly hurt yourself... but I know what you mean lol


----------



## Kennyken

Isn't A strong muscle a big muscle ?


----------



## Wheyman

A well fed muscle that has been ripped apart asnd fuised back together bigger and better with the help of lots of whey is a big muscle. fact


----------



## Breda

Kennyken:2955505 said:


> Isn't A strong muscle a big muscle ?


Sort of... but swinging weight around with every muscle in your body makes no sense. Train the muscle you intend to train with what is heavy for YOU with good form and over time you will become stronger


----------



## supermancss

All about the pump!! Could both of you summarised your starting lifts and weights and where you are currently?

I don't fancy digging through 104 pages!!

Good idea having a joint journal kindof thing.


----------



## Kennyken

I use strength as a gauge to see if I'm improving each workout


----------



## Breda

Kennyken:2955552 said:


> I use strength as a gauge to see if I'm improving each workout


Good man but what I'm saying is strength doesn't always beget mass and mass doesn't always beget strength


----------



## Kennyken

Breda said:


> Good man but what I'm saying is strength doesn't always beget mass and mass doesn't always beget strength


True. I've always believed mass comes from the kitchen also ?


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> True. I've always believed mass comes from the kitchen also ?


yeah eat... everything!


----------



## Kennyken

What you eaten this morning mate ?


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> What you eaten this morning mate ?


????


----------



## Kennyken

Just had a shake of 50g protein with pint of whole milk.


----------



## Yoshi

Sorry kenny ken!

Girls at work noticed i've put weight on, i've been having 6 shakes a day and gaining but not as much as I am not having 6 shakes +3-4 soild meals as well, filling out more !


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> ????


u really havnt got the hang of this 'quoting' business have u lmao


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> ????


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Kennyken

right so far today i have eaten:

6 eggs scrambled

150g cottage cheese

100g of cheddar cheese

2 wholemeal toast

1 white coffee

50g of whey with a pint of FF milk

1 cod liver + vitamin tablet

1 tin of mackerel

450g of diced chicken breast

some uncle bens sweet and sour sauce

pint of water


----------



## Inapsine

make sure that cheese doesnt catch up with you!


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> right so far today i have eaten:
> 
> 6 eggs scrambled
> 
> 150g cottage cheese
> 
> 100g of cheddar cheese
> 
> 2 wholemeal toast
> 
> 1 white coffee
> 
> 50g of whey with a pint of FF milk
> 
> 1 cod liver + vitamin tablet
> 
> 1 tin of mackerel
> 
> 450g of diced chicken breast
> 
> some uncle bens sweet and sour sauce
> 
> pint of water


Are you just eating big now Kenny ?


----------



## Kennyken

Yep more or less. Just keeping an eye on carbs mate.

That's my normal diet there anyway


----------



## Kennyken

Is that ok mac ? Lol


----------



## Kennyken

watching man vs food and im starving......

If you ever need to an appetite watch it


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Is that ok mac ? Lol


is what ok? lol


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> is what ok? lol


If he bums you :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Got a back progress pic if you wanna see


----------



## expletive

Post it up Mac


----------



## Yoshi

Mrs crap at taking pic


----------



## Fatstuff

Noback


----------



## Yoshi

MacUK said:


> Mrs crap at taking pic


I'm on phone did that post?


----------



## expletive

It did but TBH the quality is shyte

From what i can see traps are coming on


----------



## Yoshi

Yeah sorry can't take pix of own back, quite happy with gains so far though


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> It did but TBH the quality is shyte


x2!

Get some proper pics up mac


----------



## Yoshi

Better?


----------



## expletive

no step further away from the mirror/camera


----------



## Robbie

And sort the lighting out too!


----------



## Yoshi

Damn you lads are fussy lol


----------



## TELBOR

Come on mac, surely you have a decent is camera on your wages :whistling:

Full shots mate, I want to see these 15-19" guns


----------



## Yoshi

Stop waking over me rob lol. ... I'll try get some mate


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Stop waking over me rob lol. ... I'll try get some mate


----------



## Robbie

Whens payday Mac?

Go buy a digital slr, tripod and remote shutter release...


----------



## Uk_mb

Robbie said:


> Whens payday Mac?
> 
> Go buy a digital slr, tripod and remote shutter release...


And a burger


----------



## DiamondDixie

Uk_mb said:


> And a burger


Mmm I could go for a burger right now.


----------



## Uk_mb

Same, too bad I'm such a lazy [email protected] to go to th kebab shop 3 doors down !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> Same, too bad I'm such a lazy [email protected] to go to th kebab shop 3 doors down !!


Don't they deliver ? Lol


----------



## DiamondDixie

Fatstuff said:


> Don't they deliver ? Lol


No but they do liver


----------



## Fatstuff

DiamondDixie said:


> No but they do liver


Go away with your cheesy wisecracks lol


----------



## DiamondDixie

Fatstuff said:


> Go away with your cheesy wisecracks lol


It's all I have left, I'm a broken man/boy


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> Don't they deliver ? Lol


£1.50

:nono:


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> £1.50
> 
> :nono:


Should do it just for the crack lol


----------



## Uk_mb

I had one about a hour and a half ago


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat fcuk :rolleye:


----------



## Yoshi

I had 5 chicken mayo burgers at about 11:30 last night ...


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> I had 5 chicken mayo burgers at about 11:30 last night ...


are you sure ???


----------



## Kennyken

missed out on a stag do last night so i can keep drinking to a minimal this year like birthday etc. (still not touched a drop since the start of this comp!

Bit gutted though as they went go carting, a titty bar, another titty bar where you put a pound in the box and onto a whore house.

Im actually a recluse :sad:


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> missed out on a stag do last night so i can keep drinking to a minimal this year like birthday etc. (still not touched a drop since the start of this comp!
> 
> Bit gutted though as they went go carting, a titty bar, another titty bar where you put a pound in the box and onto a whore house.
> 
> Im actually a recluse :sad:


Mate you didnt have to drink, you could still have gone carting and to the t1tty bars ???

this is what gets me about training etc, why does life have to stop unless your in contest prep (something you really want to do) then life cant top. its a road to failure mate , there is no balance there , dont stop doing things you enjoy just because your training , you train to enjoy life and become healthier . not to be a massive fcukin sad recluse with no mates !!!


----------



## Yoshi

Just woke up blagged mrs to take picture before shower, non pumped picture


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> are you sure ???


Lmao


----------



## Yoshi

flinty90 said:


> are you sure ???


Yeah mate it was late anyway Mrs wanted maccies and I can get big mac meal 4.90 or what ever or 5! Chicken burgers for 99p each !


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Just woke up blagged mrs to take picture before shower, non pumped picture


mate i swaer that dot to dot puzzle on your back is a picture of a man fishing ????


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Just woke up blagged mrs to take picture before shower, non pumped picture


How is it your hair looks suprised lol


----------



## Yoshi

No comments on progress just banter?


----------



## Yoshi

Back pic


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> No comments on progress just banter?


lol it is ukm mate...


----------



## Yoshi

What's the point in this then? ... Lol might as well post end pictures of a bber in my gym and say "alright mate can I take a picture of you posing he's some money" come home crop the picture so no head put a newspaper down with macuk on it and there we go !


----------



## Kennyken

:thumbup1:


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> What's the point in this then? ... Lol might as well post end pictures of a bber in my gym and say "alright mate can I take a picture of you posing he's some money" come home crop the picture so no head put a newspaper down with macuk on it and there we go !


That was Kennys plan all along, he just didn't realise it until now.


----------



## Kennyken

right just eaten

6 whole eggs scrambled

200g of cottage cheese

2 wholemeal toast

1 white coffee no sugar


----------



## Uk_mb

I see that and I raise you. 8 scrambled eggs, 3 bacon cheese + mayo on a LARGE wholemeal stick.


----------



## Uk_mb

Mac wat u shud do...

Because this journel is full of banter and sh1te lol

Wen u put a progress pic up, put the last pic up aswell so its easier to compare insted of trawling thru pages.

Think that's y no1 comments on progress


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> I see that and I raise you. 8 scrambled eggs, 3 bacon cheese + mayo on a LARGE wholemeal stick.


bad man!!


----------



## Uk_mb

8 eggs- good fat, protein

3 bacon- protein

cheese- good fat

mayo- dont no why i asked for this cos i dont like it

wholemeal stick-carbs

bottle of lucozade to boost sugers cos i feel like crap


----------



## expletive

Uk_mb said:


> Mac wat u shud do...
> 
> Because this journel is full of banter and sh1te lol
> 
> Wen u put a progress pic up, put the last pic up aswell so its easier to compare insted of trawling thru pages.
> 
> Think that's y no1 comments on progress


x 2 on that, a pic to compare it too would let us see progress


----------



## Uk_mb

also . wen ur missus takes the pic. take one of her too

and post that aswell


----------



## Kennyken

Nomissus


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Nomissus


we've seen his misses and her nips if i recall.

(could do with a reminder though)


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> we've seen his misses and her nips if i recall.
> 
> (could do with a reminder though)


links?


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> links?


He deleted all his posts remember


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> He deleted all his posts remember


ffs.....Mac i dont belive you have a mrs pics or bs


----------



## Kennyken

oh explentive i have a bone to pick with you.....

Whats wrong with my advice yesterday to that lad?????


----------



## expletive

Nothing mate, just gave me a shock as it actually made sense and it wasn't a question :lol:


----------



## Guest

Progress pics off both of you tbh, from start and to date.

All this talk and no pics, money where your mouth is time fellas.


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> Nothing mate, just gave me a shock as it actually made sense and it wasn't a question :lol:


thanks you cnut:thumb:


----------



## Uk_mb

expletive said:


> Nothing mate, just gave me a shock as it actually made sense and it wasn't a question :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mac ffs stop bieng such a cry baby.... never known anyone moan so much cos someone hasnt commented on your picture .. your back picture you took other day was commented on. its only been 2 fcukin days what do you expect ?? a panel of olyimpia judges holding up scorecards every time you post a picture... ??

this journal is for you as much as anyone else, its for you to store info, share info , pick up advice, have a laugh, enjoy life a bot.. dont just do it for people to say , yeah you look great mac

come on mate fcuk me...


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 78138


LMFAO .. your getting reps for that !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Lens goinmg to make an apearence now everytime mac posts a pic


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> Lens goinmg to make an apearence now everytime mac posts a pic


that still wont be good enough for mac. unless you have len in various point cards or are they always a 7 lol !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

LMAO i can find 7 and 9 :lol:

fight flier isnt he


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> LMAO i can find 7 and 9 :lol:
> 
> fight flier isnt he


well its mac we are talking about so 7 and 9 will be no good... try to find some 2's and 3's mate lol !!!


----------



## Yoshi

I ain't bothered, I'll put pics again in feb lol


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> well its mac we are talking about so 7 and 9 will be no good... try to find some 2's and 3's mate lol !!!


----------



## Kennyken

Right leg session done

5x5 squat- tried not leaning forward so much and didn't hurt my lower back

5X12 SL deadlift. Still getting used to these but can feel the stretch on my hamstrings

3x12 calf raises- god I hate these.

15 mins treadmill @4mph incline

Finished off with a banana and 50g of protein


----------



## Robbie

Kennyken said:


> Right leg session done
> 
> 5x5 squat- tried not leaning forward so much and didn't hurt my lower back
> 
> 5X12 SL deadlift. Still getting used to these but can feel the stretch on my hamstrings
> 
> 3x12 calf raises- god I hate these.
> 
> 15 mins treadmill @4mph incline
> 
> Finished off with a banana and 50g of protein


Why you no post up kg's of your lifts?

5 x 12 seems overkill for SLDL. I'd rather do 5 x 12 for calf raises...


----------



## Kennyken

I'm starting light on SL DL as I've never done them really. So just doing as many as I can on them till it get heavy.


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> I'm starting light on SL DL as I've never done them really. So just doing as many as I can on them till it get heavy.


Your doing fine Kenny, your reps are fine to build mass on the SLDL.

If anything id up the reps on the calf raises


----------



## Kennyken

I will. I'm going up a rep each week. Gives me something to aim for. Progressive overload


----------



## Kennyken

Right just having a solid meal after training.

2x white flaky fish fillets

6 new potatoes

Handfull of med roasting veg.

About 47 g of protein on this meal.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Kennyken said:


> Right leg session done
> 
> 5x5 squat- tried not leaning forward so much and didn't hurt my lower back
> 
> 5X12 SL deadlift. Still getting used to these but can feel the stretch on my hamstrings
> 
> 3x12 calf raises- god I hate these.
> 
> 15 mins treadmill @4mph incline
> 
> Finished off with a banana and 50g of protein


what about the left leg :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

danMUNDY said:


> what about the left leg :whistling:


beat me too it mate lol !!


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> beat me too it mate lol !!


Ok should of been "right, leg session done"


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

flinty90 said:


> beat me too it mate lol !!


i couldnt resist!


----------



## Kennyken

Gonna munch a pot of quark in a little while too so another sneaky 30g of protein.

just having some milk now to wash dinner down...


----------



## Uk_mb

How much milk u having ken?

U no a good way to measure it...

Suck it up through a straw but don't swallow. Shoot it back down the straw into another glass.

anywere between 376 and 382 is a good amount


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> How much milk u having ken?
> 
> U no a good way to measure it...
> 
> Suck it up through a straw but don't swallow. Shoot it back down the straw into another glass.
> 
> anywere between 376 and 382 is a good amount


wtf!!!


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> How much milk u having ken?
> 
> U no a good way to measure it...
> 
> Suck it up through a straw but don't swallow. Shoot it back down the straw into another glass.
> 
> anywere between 376 and 382 is a good amount


yes mate i also find this the best and most accurate way of ensuring correct amounts of milk...

it doesnt work with water though just milk !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

That's how all the pro's do it mate.

Best way by far. I'm unsure of the amounts but I think its 376-

Bet mac doesn't, that's why he's not gaining.


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> That's how all the pro's do it mate.
> 
> Bet mac doesn't, that's why he's not gaining.


i hear if done that way correctly you can put a good inch per month on your chest


----------



## Kennyken

Glad to see this thread is full of seriousness:whistling:


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> i hear if done that way correctly you can put a good inch per month on your chest


I heard it makes a difference depending on what straw you use, is that correct


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> I heard it makes a difference depending on what straw you use, is that correct


definitely mate , the 1.2 gram straws tend to blowback a little more than the smaller 1.1 gram ones...

i would stick with the 1.2 gram ones for perfect form mate !!!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> definitely mate , the 1.2 gram straws tend to blowback a little more than the smaller 1.1 gram ones...
> 
> i would stick with the 1.2 gram ones for perfect form mate !!!


Nice, Im good then, Ive been using these for this protocol


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Nice, Im good then, Ive been using these for this protocol


how do you find the pumps when going with this mate... ??

i feel like my chest is going to explode when drawing in the milk


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> how do you find the pumps when going with this mate... ??
> 
> i feel like my chest is going to explode when drawing in the milk


Yeah, not too bad, i find taurine pre suck really helps, 6-7g usually.


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Yeah, not too bad, i find taurine pre suck really helps, 6-7g usually.


its a bit crude i know, but this is roughly the angle that i have my straw when drawing the milk in !!!


----------



## expletive

I do a days supply like this


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> I do a days supply like this
> 
> View attachment 78162


simple yet effective !!!


----------



## Kennyken

:yawn:


----------



## Uk_mb

Easily done aparently.

Just wish I had the patience


----------



## Uk_mb

Organic?


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> Organic?


thats fresh mate !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Ken I've just had some milk, forgot to close the fridge 

Thort it was nippy in here


----------



## Kennyken

just having some quark now. see what it tastes like.....


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> just having some quark now. see what it tastes like.....


Morrison's Quark is the best by far!


----------



## Fatstuff

Quark is mingin, meat and powder ftw


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Morrison's Quark is the best by far!


thats what i got. its by kingdom dairy company. 30g of protein per pot!!!! its another meal!


----------



## Fatstuff

Rob I failed on the food today, nowhere near 500g protein lol!

Done 500g turkey breast

Bowl of cornflakes lol

3 scoop shake

Go ahead bar lol

Have 400g meatballs at work with pasta sauce and some spaghetti!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Rob I failed on the food today, nowhere near 500g protein lol!
> 
> Done 500g turkey breast
> 
> Bowl of cornflakes lol
> 
> 3 scoop shake
> 
> Go ahead bar lol
> 
> Have 400g meatballs at work with pasta sauce and some spaghetti!


Lol!

Mate I've been sick as a dog all day 

So I've massively failed!!

Think I'll be lucky to hit 200g today, had a triple shake earlier. Did me no favours lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Mines easily 300, but I was hoping for more!! There's always tomorrow lol


----------



## Kennyken

You boys need to man up and get that food down you x


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Mines easily 300, but I was hoping for more!! There's always tomorrow lol


Agreed


----------



## Fatstuff

My fitness pal reckons 293g


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> My fitness pal reckons 293g


Lies!

Have an egg


----------



## expletive

450g

Come c'mon fellas


----------



## Kennyken

300g for me and not even on gear!


----------



## TELBOR

I'm poorly sick


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm poorly sick


fair enough mate


----------



## expletive

Awww, is Robby Wobby all poorly woorly!

MTFU CNUT!


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Awww, is Robby Wobby all poorly woorly!
> 
> MTFU CNUT!


Sir yes sir :lol:

Just blew some chunks and feel a little better


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> 300g for me and not even on gear!


Yeah well maybe u could do with eating a bit less :rolleye:


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah well maybe u could do with eating a bit less :rolleye:


jesus thats the first time ive ever seen that sentence on this forum!


----------



## Uk_mb

500+ for me u fat cnuts.

That 20oz rib eye helped massivly


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> 500+ for me u fat cnuts.
> 
> That 20oz rib eye helped massivly


And were fat cnuts


----------



## Uk_mb

Lmao!

1st time I've had it 'blue' (as aposed to well done/medium rare)

Oh the blood!! 

Fkin beauty!!

I have asked in other places but they won't serve it that way


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Lmao!
> 
> 1st time I've had it 'blue' (as aposed to well done/medium rare)
> 
> Oh the blood!!
> 
> Fkin beauty!!
> 
> I have asked in other places but they won't serve it that way


you fuc.ked that bird yet?


----------



## Fatstuff

I used to like rare as the taste is nice and succulent but it puts me off when I hit a slimy bit, I love it bloody but hate slimy so I have medium rare these days! I love steak lol


----------



## biglbs

Uk_mb said:


> Lmao!
> 
> 1st time I've had it 'blue' (as aposed to well done/medium rare)
> 
> Oh the blood!!
> 
> Fkin beauty!!
> 
> I have asked in other places but they won't serve it that way


Try black and blue it is a1


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> you fuc.ked that bird yet?


Yeah, about 4months ago lol

But she cancelled on me 2nyt the slag


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah, about 4months ago lol
> 
> But she cancelled on me 2nyt the slag


slag


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> slag


----------



## Kennyken

lol


----------



## Kennyken

Right if you don't know I've pulled my lower trap. Hurts like a cu.nt. This is the second time this has happened in my life. Did it before in a rugby scrum.

How can I prevent it from happening again? I usually get it it very mild after pull ups. But its killing me after yesterdays leg workout.

How do you warm lower traps up ?


----------



## Queenie

Ohhh I do not envy u! I could barely put a glass to my mouth when I did mine.

No idea how to prevent it sorry! X


----------



## Uk_mb

Its beyond me why people on here can't use google.


----------



## Kennyken

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhh I do not envy u! I could barely put a glass to my mouth when I did mine.
> 
> No idea how to prevent it sorry! X


its not as bad as last time luckily....first time queenie i couldnt lift my head from the bed. had to slide of the bed with my head on the sheet!! x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i reckon a good massage from queenie would sort it


----------



## Kennyken

queenie what you reckon???


----------



## expletive

Mr_Morocco said:


> i reckon a good massage from queenie would sort it


If thats on the cards then............

OOOH me legs, heavy session yesterday, must have pulled something


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> If thats on the cards then............
> 
> OOOH me legs, heavy session yesterday, must have pulled something


You can fcuk of and get breda or flinty to rub you!!!


----------



## Uk_mb

My cock hurts :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> You can fcuk of and get breda or flinty to rub you!!!


well kenny if i rubbed you , you would fcukin snap in half !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> well kenny if i rubbed you , you would fcukin snap in half !!!


i think you've just made his day


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> i think you've just made his Gay


yeah lol


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> You can fcuk of and get breda or flinty to rub you!!!


At least my aches and pains are an alpha injury, caused by shifting proper weights.

Unlike your beta pink dumbbell injury


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> At least my aches and pains are an alpha injury, caused by shifting proper weights.
> 
> Unlike your beta pink dumbbell injury


he doesnt even lift the pinkies mate, he sits staring at them sweating with anxiety as there still out of his grasp lol !!!


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> well kenny if i rubbed you , you would fcukin snap in half !!!


as long as you wear that rucksuck mate and you can wear my sack ...


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> he doesnt even lift the pinkies mate, he sits staring at them sweating with anxiety as there still out of his grasp lol !!!


Whilst measuring out his milk with a straw


----------



## Kennyken

can we not keep this journal semi serious? 

This is what i injured myself on:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CHIQtwIwBA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dxbs SeVr5NSI&ei=4cdlT-P9Ionb0QX3np2yCA&usg=AFQjCNG6lSeYPXa4GZF1Zneux7sp77yyEA&sig2=HUejStlJGELQncrmfmcEJg


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> can we not keep this journal semi serious?
> 
> This is what i injured myself on:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CHIQtwIwBA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dxbs SeVr5NSI&ei=4cdlT-P9Ionb0QX3np2yCA&usg=AFQjCNG6lSeYPXa4GZF1Zneux7sp77yyEA&sig2=HUejStlJGELQncrmfmcEJg


About right for you kenny


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> About right for you kenny


one day il be bigger then ll you fcukers on this board but for the time being.....


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> one day il be bigger then ll you fcukers on this board but for the time being....


----------



## Yoshi

Good to see useful comments here lads lol

Before







Now


----------



## Uk_mb

That's a better format.

Better comparisons can be made now mate.

Next to the ****... Is a line of coke?


----------



## harryalmighty

^ side chest looks slightly bigger mac. or it might just be the lighting.


----------



## Yoshi

It's only been 6 weeks lol, yeah I've grown quiet Abit tbf


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> That's a better format.
> 
> Better comparisons can be made now mate.
> 
> Next to the ****... Is a line of coke?


Quit smoking and yea well fck all that jack and pre workout sh1t get a gram of coke down you before workout and your be alright


----------



## flinty90

pretty good improvement on your chest mate and biceps coming on !!!


----------



## Queenie

Mr_Morocco said:


> i reckon a good massage from queenie would sort it


Errr... No! I'm not his fvcking skivvy. No fvcker massaged mine... Just pointed and laughed while I walked around like Quasi-fvcking-modo x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... No! I'm not his fvcking skivvy. No fvcker massaged mine... Just pointed and laughed while I walked around like Quasi-fvcking-modo x x


Well you didnt ask...


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Errr... No! I'm not his fvcking skivvy. No fvcker massaged mine... Just pointed and laughed while I walked around like Quasi-fvcking-modo x x


could they tell you were looking different pmsl X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> could they tell you were looking different pmsl X


Pmsl. Cvnt  x x


----------



## Yoshi

Not really had any sides but my short tempa is getting worse even small things and getting have these random moments when I'm really low... Apart from that still growing lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Evening benders !

No egg/milk update from kenny today??? Wtf is going on


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> Evening benders !
> 
> No egg/milk update from kenny today??? Wtf is going on


he is running around town shouting "THE BELLLS "


----------



## Yoshi

Does that mean he'd started his test cycle lol


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> Evening benders !
> 
> No egg/milk update from kenny today??? Wtf is going on


Evening Rufus x x


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Does that mean he'd started his test cycle lol


no it means he looks like fcukin hunchback apart from hunchback was pretty strong .... only bell kenny could ring was a fcukin doorbell and even then he had to use his leg to press the button . weak cnut !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> he is running around town shouting "THE BELLLS "


Im going to rep u for that as soon as I get to a pc  x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Im going to rep u for that as soon as I get to a pc  x x


dam right lol...

i hope your not running after hims houting , " NO THERE MY BELLS"

pair of fcukin deformed back cnuts lol X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> dam right lol...
> 
> i hope your not running after hims houting , " NO THERE MY BELLS"
> 
> pair of fcukin deformed back cnuts lol X


I'll have u know my back is perfectly formed!

For a camel x x


----------



## Yoshi

I take it this is an inside joke I don't know


----------



## Kennyken

Backs getting better slightly but walking around like a t rex.

Queenie hurts like mother doesn't it !


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> Backs getting better slightly but walking around like a t rex.
> 
> Queenie hurts like mother doesn't it !


Lol yeah it does. You'll be fine in the morning... X x


----------



## Uk_mb

Kenny in all honestly have u been bummed?


----------



## Kennyken

I hope so. Got work tomorrow night pulling cable too! fml xx


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Kenny in all honestly have u been bummed?


What would you like me to say ?


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> Kenny in all honestly have u been bummed?


Pmsl!

Reps for u.

But why would u attribute bum sex to walking like t Rex? Personal experience? X x


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Kennyken

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Reps for u.
> 
> But why would u attribute bum sex to walking like t Rex? Personal experience? X x


He's gone quiet now......


----------



## Uk_mb

Oh sorry no, people refur to my flat as the dinosaw den. I didn't no why at first.

But then when I realised the girls who left walking like a t-rex with a piano up its @rse I no why


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> Oh sorry no, people refur to my flat as the dinosaw den. I didn't no why at first.
> 
> But then when I realised the girls who left walking like a t-rex with a piano up its @rse I no why


You know lots of girls with injured traps  x x


----------



## Kennyken

Better today woke up pretty stiff so gonna shake that off in a min. Give it a good stretch and put some deep heat on it.........

My backs better too!


----------



## Queenie

Kinky ba$tard x x


----------



## Yoshi

weridos... lol


----------



## Uk_mb

RXQueenie said:


> You know lots of girls with injured traps  x x


Well yes because once the refuse to have sex with me I kick them down the stairs :bounce:


----------



## Yoshi

this isn't a serouis jounery anymore then lol


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> Well yes because once the refuse to have sex with me I kick them down the stairs :bounce:


Pmsl!! X x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> Well yes because once the refuse to have sex with me I kick them down the stairs :bounce:


Then you shag them right?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> woke up pretty stiff so gonna shake that off in a min. Give it a good stretch and put some deep heat on it....


Dirty **** 

Deep heats a bit OTT Kenneth!

:lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Deep heat is nothing mate. you wanna try the old 4 star petrol.............. :scared:


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Deep heat is nothing mate. you wanna try the old 4 star petrol.............. :scared:


Fcuk me kenny! Your into to freaky sh1t aren't you :lol:

You and MB would have an awesome time together


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Fcuk me kenny! Your into to freaky sh1t aren't you :lol:
> 
> You and MB would have an awesome time together


I like built men.........


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I like built men.........


Best hook up with Mac then :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Best hook up with Mac then :whistling:


hes got a mrs.....

Apparently


----------



## Kennyken

Right this is todays food:

5 eggs scrambled with a bit of brown sauce

2 wholemeal toast

1 cod liver and vitamin tablet

2 fillets of white flaky fish

7 New potatoes

Handfull of roasting veg

225g diced chicken in seasoning bag

125g uncle bens flavoured rice

1 pot of quark

1 tin of mackeral

225g diced chicken in seasoning bag

125g uncle bens flavoured rice

pint of ss milk

about 300g of protein here before any shakes are added

My daily macros based on lean body weight are 300/300/80


----------



## Uk_mb

So kenny...

U wana go on a date?


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> So kenny...
> 
> U wana go on a date?


How much money you got?


----------



## Yoshi

Kenny would ask to many questions in the bedroom... Why do you want to do that, how do I do that, you sure we should do that, ok were do that...


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Kenny would ask to many questions in the bedroom... Why do you want to do that, how do I do that, you sure we should do that, ok were do that...


I already know that mate learnt it from your mrs...... :blowme:


----------



## TELBOR

Uk_mb said:


> So kenny...
> 
> U wana go on a date?


*cough

Thought I was first :wub:


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> I already know that mate learnt it from your mrs...... :blowme:


You can have her bud... she cost a lot.


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> You can have her bud... she cost a lot.


I've had her, didn't cost me much.

I stole her bag as she left 

And ROB you've had your fill, I took you to legoland u cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Uk_mb said:


> I've had her, didn't cost me much.
> 
> I stole her bag as she left
> 
> And ROB you've had your fill, I took you to legoland u cnut


I didn't see legoland remember..... I was blind folded with an apple in my mouth


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> I've had her, didn't cost me much.
> 
> I stole her bag as she left
> 
> And ROB you've had your fill, I took you to legoland u cnut


Serouisly mate, there are things you shouldn't say when it comes to people's Mrs I know you wouldn't like and I think it's bang out of order mate....

You [email protected], you any idea how much that hand bag cost me!...


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Serouisly mate, there are things you shouldn't say when it comes to people's Mrs I know you wouldn't like and I think it's bang out of order mate....
> 
> You [email protected], you any idea how much that hand bag cost me!...


:laugh: I'll send her home right away bud


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> :laugh: I'll send her home right away bud


no, no you decided to sleep with her shes all yours now.... just send the hand bag back


----------



## Uk_mb

Well if u want her she's at the bottom of my stairs in a heap


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Well if u want her she's at the bottom of my stairs in a heap


was it one of them girls. you couldnt make your mind up thread?


----------



## Yoshi

anyone still training? lol


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> anyone still training? lol


Lol not this week. Done something to my back. Happens all the time when I get a decent run. Fcuks me off


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Lol not this week. Done something to my back. Happens all the time when I get a decent run. Fcuks me off


thought about losing some weight? :whistling:


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> thought about losing some weight? :whistling:


Thought of putting some on


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> Thought of putting some on


I take it your trying to? sorry its not working out for you...


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Lol not this week. Done something to my back. Happens all the time when I get a decent run. Fcuks me off


is it a regular problem, do u think it might be a form issue?


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> I take it your trying to? sorry its not working out for you...


At 18st with 49" chest and 18"bis I'm in no rush or need.

What were your stats again mac


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> At 18st with 49" chest and 18"bis I'm in no rush or need.
> 
> What were your stats again mac


pics of bs... :thumb:


----------



## Uk_mb

Do you not have eyes mac. Just look at the lads avi


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> Do you not have eyes mac. Just look at the lads avi


i thought that was chopper reid :rolleye:


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> pics of bs... :thumb:


Um... Avi and my journal and the tale of 9 men.

Didn't catch your stats there Mac


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> At 18st with 49" chest and 18"bis I'm in no rush or need.
> 
> What were your stats again mac


18bis on a fat guy is like a sixpack on a skinny guy, doesnt't count:whistling:


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> Um... Avi and my journal and the tale of 9 men.
> 
> Didn't catch your stats there Mac


i'd rather keep my bf% lower and gain slowly then take 150mg of oxies a day and get to 18 stone :whistling:


----------



## expletive

Do I look fat? Clutching at straws you scrawny fcuker


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> Do I look fat? Clutching at straws you scrawny fcuker


Yes.

Not nice when people wind you up is it?


----------



## Uk_mb

expletive said:


> Do I look fat? Clutching at straws you scrawny fcuker


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> 18bis on a fat guy is like a sixpack on a skinny guy, doesnt't count:whistling:


What were your stats today mac. Still got your 17" arms. When you stop spouting bs to big yourself up people might take you seriously


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> Yes.
> 
> Not nice when people wind you up is it?


Aww didums did maccy wacky have his feelings hurt again

As for you putting on muscle. Mate you couldn't even put your coat on


----------



## Yoshi

Difference is being 18stone and looking like sh1t isn't really something to brag about... 18 stone 6-10% bf then yeah...


----------



## Fatstuff

handbags now laydees


----------



## Fatstuff

dont p1ss him off now mac


----------



## expletive

Mate my wrinkly scrotum looks in better shape than your whole body.

I have no intention of getting to 6-10 bf. happy growing the way I am.

Are you? Oh how could you be you'd actually have to put weight on first. And that's real weight no imaginary weight that you keep inventing


----------



## Yoshi

expletive said:


> Mate my wrinkly scrotum looks in better shape than your whole body.
> 
> I have no intention of getting to 6-10 bf. happy growing the way I am.
> 
> Are you? Oh how could you be you'd actually have to put weight on first. And that's real weight no imaginary weight that you keep inventing


Nice one (Y)


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff. The first time this injury happened to me i wasnt weight training. But hurts like a cnut! My birthday sat too fml


----------



## expletive

What does fml mean.


----------



## Yoshi

Fck my life


----------



## expletive

Ah cheers. Always seen it but never known what they are on about. Guess in just not down with the kids


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Kennyken said:


> Fatstuff. The first time this injury happened to me i wasnt weight training. But hurts like a cnut! My birthday sat too fml


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> Ah cheers. Always seen it but never known what they are on about. Guess in just not down with the kids


Lol if it makes u feel better I didn't know until just as well


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Fatstuff. The first time this injury happened to me i wasnt weight training. But hurts like a cnut! My birthday sat too fml


What pain is it?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> What pain is it?


Pain from being bummed too much mate


----------



## Kennyken

everytime i move my head i can feel my lower left trap stretch....takes my breath away


----------



## Uk_mb

Trap pain isn't it. If u did them streches I sent In a link when u brought it up it wud be fine by now


----------



## Fatstuff

Maybe get it looked at if it's that bad!


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Trap pain isn't it. If u did them streches I sent In a link when u brought it up it wud be fine by now


i did them yesterday mate...still hurts

Maybe a trapped nerve?


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Maybe get it looked at if it's that bad!


if it doesnt improve by fri i will. Doesnt help work is quite physical either


----------



## Kennyken

Wanted to start a cycle after next week too


----------



## Uk_mb

Well I hope u don't die


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Well I hope u don't die


thanks mb you cnut x


----------



## TELBOR

Nice little catch up pmsl!

Kenneth get well soon :thumb:

Mac..... Keep eating


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice little catch up pmsl!
> 
> Kenneth get well soon :thumb:
> 
> Mac..... Keep eating


Rob i hope ur aids clear up soon


----------



## TELBOR

Uk_mb said:


> Rob i hope ur aids clear up soon


So do I mate, hope the next blast clears it up 

I knew I should of fcuked your mum :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

Well I never got aids? :whistling:


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Well I never got aids? :whistling:


What?!? She told me if I did her in the as$ I wouldn't get them but I still did...


----------



## Uk_mb

Welcome to the family


----------



## TELBOR

Uk_mb said:


> Welcome to the family


Erm... You didn't run this by me??

Unless he gets some decent pics up and real stats I can't accept him


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Erm... You didn't run this by me??
> 
> Unless he gets some decent pics up and real stats I can't accept him


:laugh:


----------



## Kennyken

Mac you can get aids from bum fun you know !


----------



## Uk_mb

U can also get aids from fcukin moneys aswell u no ken !!

And who gave the aids to the monkeys... Mac.

Wicked circle !


----------



## Yoshi

Ken isn't a monkey ?


----------



## TELBOR

Not much talk of body building nowadays .......


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Ken isn't a monkey ?


No but he is a queer


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Not much talk of body building nowadays .......


Rob- I'm injured mate so not training at the min. Diets been sh1t yesterday too.

Everyone- Can we not keep this journal slightly about BB? Log on this morning and see post that I'm a monkey and mac fcucks monkeys and gives them aids.


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Rob- I'm injured mate so not training at the min. Diets been sh1t yesterday too.
> 
> Everyone- Can we not keep this journal slightly about BB? Log on this morning and see post that I'm a monkey and mac fcucks monkeys and gives them aids.


ok, your a monkey that can barbell curl 2 plates (2.5kg plates) and mac fcuks bodybuilding monkeys and catches tren aids


----------



## Yoshi

Started dbol 40mg ED for last 5 weeks of cycle...


----------



## Fatstuff

ur on the last 5 weeks already? is this the big cycle? or is that yet to come?


----------



## Yoshi

Fatstuff said:


> ur on the last 5 weeks already? is this the big cycle? or is that yet to come?


5g test and 2g tren is next cycle mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> 5g test and 2g tren is next cycle mate.


u going to not post pics as well


----------



## Yoshi

Fatstuff said:


> u going to not post pics as well


No mate going to post pictures of your mum, flintys sister and Kennykens wife...

No i've decided against a cycle like that mate...

going to do 4 week pct and then go on

1-8 700mg test p 7ml

1-8 500mg deca npp 2.5ml

may add oral either tbol or oxies but running ai so may be a waste of time

clomid 50mg eod and adex 1mg eod 4 week pct with nolva 20/20/20/20

just noticed i'm getting 50g protein and 1kcal from just adding milk to my shakes a day lol


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> No mate going to post pictures of your mum, flintys sister and Kennykens wife...
> 
> No i've decided against a cycle like that mate...
> 
> going to do 4 week pct and then go on
> 
> 1-8 700mg test p 7ml
> 
> 1-8 500mg deca npp 2.5ml
> 
> may add oral either tbol or oxies but running ai so may be a waste of time
> 
> clomid 50mg eod and adex 1mg eod 4 week pct with nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> just noticed i'm getting 50g protein and 1kcal from just adding milk to my shakes a day lol


4 weeks of PCT? Is that even worth it ?!

Just cruise, cheaper and makes sense


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> 4 weeks of PCT? Is that even worth it ?!
> 
> Just cruise, cheaper and makes sense


 :tongue:


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> 4 weeks of PCT? Is that even worth it ?!
> 
> Just cruise, cheaper and makes sense


I'm still waiting to have kids mate not going to risk perm shut down.


----------



## Yoshi

plus my balls are like penuts at the moment so even if I do a blast and cruise on this new cycle need to bring my balls back to life anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> plus my balls are like penuts at the moment so even if I do a blast and cruise on this new cycle need to bring my balls back to life anyway.


Drop the dbol, carry on as you are, cruise add hcg..... Done


----------



## Yoshi

cruise and hcg?

I need to come off and then i'll go back on mate, i'm in no rush


----------



## Uk_mb

Gta agree with HEMroid.

Run 500-1000iu hcg a week. If u need help with dosage look up the stickies on it. Or hav u used before?

Its worth doing on cycle, and then there's little to worry about when ur cruising


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Gta agree with HEMroid.
> 
> Run 500-1000iu hcg a week. If u need help with dosage look up the stickies on it. Or hav u used before?
> 
> Its worth doing on cycle, and then there's little to worry about when ur cruising


Wait a min.... I'm going to blast and cruise next cycle I mean after this current cycle i'm going to do pct then i'll run hcg through next cycle mate.


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Wait a min.... I'm going to blast and cruise next cycle I mean after this current cycle i'm going to do pct then i'll run hcg through next cycle mate.


+ 5 chicken burgers too?


----------



## Uk_mb

Ahh right I thort u were cruising insted of pct this cycle sorry.

Personal prefrence, if I can shift this gyno lump I'm going to cruise until my next cycle, I'm down to a cruising dose now as it is because of the lump.

How r ur saggy nips mac


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> + 5 chicken burgers too?


You look like you've had 1 to many chicken burgers mate... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Wait a min.... I'm going to blast and cruise next cycle I mean after this current cycle i'm going to do pct then i'll run hcg through next cycle mate.


Ok, so this cycle your on as we speak, finishes in 5 weeks?

PCT for 4 weeks?

If your going to follow PCT that's not long enough.

Hence why I suggested the cruise, some people even bridge with peps.....

Up to you mac, your gyno prone aren't you? HCG can give you gyno to, so be aware and have the usual suspects to hand


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> Ok, so this cycle your on as we speak, finishes in 5 weeks?
> 
> PCT for 4 weeks?
> 
> If your going to follow PCT that's not long enough.
> 
> Hence why I suggested the cruise, some people even bridge with peps.....
> 
> Up to you mac, your gyno prone aren't you? HCG can give you gyno to, so be aware and have the usual suspects to hand


well i'll have 4 weeks off because test e will still be in my system for a few weeks and then i'll do 4 weeks pct so 8 weeks off


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> well i'll have 4 weeks off because test e will still be in my system for a few weeks and then i'll do 4 weeks pct so 8 weeks off


Sounds better.

First four weeks do a few pins of hcg to get the boys up and running


----------



## Uk_mb

Out of a 5000iu amp of hcg u can get 20injections mate. That's 10 weeks so I suggest u start it 2 weeks prior to th end of ur cycle.


----------



## expletive

Mac forget the bro science your getting in here about hcg and look at hackskii aggressive pct


----------



## Uk_mb

expletive said:


> Mac forget the bro science your getting in here about hcg and look at hackskii aggressive pct


Was just about to bring that up. Cudnt find the link tho


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Mac forget the bro science your getting in here about hcg and look at hackskii aggressive pct


Yeah thanks mate! :lol:


----------



## expletive

No probs. just something that shouldn't really be guessed at and the advice of "a few pins of HCG" is pretty vague.

Mac going straight back on cycle after PCT is pointless. PCT is designed to start your body getting its hormonal balance in order. It's meant for if you come off for a period of time. If you intend to get straight back on you have negated the need for PCT.

Either come off for 4 weeks no PCT or blast and cruise


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> No probs. just something that shouldn't really be guessed at and the advice of "a few pins of HCG" is pretty vague.
> 
> Mac going straight back on cycle after PCT is pointless. PCT is designed to start your body getting its hormonal balance in order. It's meant for if you come off for a period of time. If you intend to get straight back on you have negated the need for PCT.
> 
> Either come off for 4 weeks no PCT or blast and cruise


Yeah I get ya mate, HCG dose is up to him so I wasn't going to bang any numbers up as he doesn't listen most of the time anyway ---- do you mac?!

And for me, its not been used and doubt it will till next year at the earliest!


----------



## Uk_mb

Just out of curiosity what jobs do u 2 do.

And mac please don't a pilot or a porn star.

1. We no ur scared of heights of over 3ft

2. We no u can't do anything with that limp dick of urs


----------



## TELBOR

I have a vision of this;

Mac - Investment Banker to the upper class 

Kenny - A fluffer 

Kiddin'

Mac works in a office of some sort and Kenny is something engineering/construction I think.....

From what I've read this is.


----------



## Uk_mb

Mac. car park assistant



kenny. Firing range assistant


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon chaps, as I'm not training at the moment I thought I'd come in here and make myself feel better :lol:

Kidding -hows it going Ken and Mac??


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Just out of curiosity what jobs do u 2 do.
> 
> And mac please don't a pilot or a porn star.
> 
> 1. We no ur scared of heights of over 3ft
> 
> 2. We no u can't do anything with that limp dick of urs


Im a telecomms engineer for Vodafone UK mate


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon chaps, as I'm not training at the moment I thought I'd come in here and make myself feel better :lol:
> 
> Kidding -hows it going Ken and Mac??


Ive pulled my trap mate. so just taking this week off and getting my birthday out the way. Then back into training and my first AAS


----------



## Kennyken

Mac i found a pic of you mate:


----------



## Uk_mb

At least its better than your photoshop attempt ken :laugh:


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> Im a telecomms engineer for Vodafone UK mate


No wonder Vodafone are a load of sh1te


----------



## Yoshi

cheers for advice lads,

i'm a com trader mate...


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> cheers for advice lads,
> 
> i'm a cum trader mate...


Dirty cnut!


----------



## Yoshi

Well done, Rob getting to Bronze member


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:
 

> Well done, Rob getting to Bronze member


Am I !? :lol:

Excellent! I can spam all you cnuts in VM's and PM's 

Training today young man?


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> Am I !? :lol:
> 
> Excellent! I can spam all you cnuts in VM's and PM's
> 
> Training today young man?


Young man lol,

Yeah I missed last night due to being sick so going to do shoulders back and biceps tonight


----------



## Yoshi

progress picture


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> progress picture


That is fvking disgusting........leaving the toilet seat up


----------



## Yoshi

My back poses are sh1t lol


----------



## TELBOR

Iphone is looking well mate :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Any pictures of kenny yet lol


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Any pictures of kenny yet lol


Yes mate,

Last months flex magazine, injury special


----------



## Uk_mb

Are we all taking naked pictures now ? :ban:


----------



## flinty90

is that your crimpled up belle end mac just putting in an appearance ??? tiny cocked cnut pmsl !!


----------



## Kennyken

right back is on the mend so will be back to training/eating soon people x


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> right back is on the mend so will be back to training/eating soon people x


WOW mate muist be bad if your not even eating !!!! pmsl


----------



## zak007

flinty90 said:


> is that your crimpled up belle end mac just putting in an appearance ??? tiny cocked cnut pmsl !!


haha he must not have noticed it when he took that pic pretty easy to miss wouldnt you say lol


----------



## Fatstuff

gay progress pic


----------



## Fatstuff

also looks photoshopped round the ar5e, not that i was looking too close or anything :rolleye:


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> gay progress pic


Only 2 words in that sentence are true


----------



## Yoshi

Cheers lads, makes me want to keep you all updated


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Cheers lads, makes me want to keep you all updated


Dont be such a whiny little bitch lol


----------



## damerush

Lol Mac you are definitely getting bigger and well done for that, but you knew that this picture was going to get you some stick.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Dont be such a whiny little bitch lol


X2 ya plank! :lol:

I might do an update cupping my balls, well..... I have no balls so it'll just be a hand over a 2" shaft


----------



## flinty90

oh fcuk off mac you mardy cnut. im getting bored of your girlie antics... stop taking the clomid ffs its turning you into a vagina !!!

GAY CNUT


----------



## Yoshi

Maybe I should drop the Clomid...


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Maybe I should drop the Clomid...


Ur up ur adex


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Maybe I should drop the Clomid...


or up your fcukin manliness !!!


----------



## Yoshi

Stopped taken adex at the moment as I've run out, stock back up soon though


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Stopped taken adex at the moment as I've run out, stock back up soon though


That explains it


----------



## expletive

Nothing like a well planned cycle eh? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Stopped taken adex at the moment as I've run out, stock back up soon though


A well planned cycle then :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> A well planned cycle then :lol:


sounds like a kenny cycle !!!


----------



## Yoshi

Yeah, I went from 0.5mg to 1mg eod


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Yeah, I went from 0.5mg to 1mg eod


Is this because you upped the test or added something else?


----------



## Yoshi

Just dbol mate


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Just dbol mate


you feeding it to your python mate ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you feeding it to your python mate ??


Must be, coming on strong......


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Must be, coming on strong......
> 
> View attachment 79005


Pmsl.

That's a worm ain't it? X x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> That's a worm ain't it? X x


Quasi are you going to show these cnuts how to lift weights properly XX


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> That's a worm ain't it? X x


Rumbled! Yes its a worm not a snake


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Rumbled! Yes its a worm not a snake


lol thats a slow worm, apparently my old man when he was in school used to carry a bigish one with him in his pocket all day the plum


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> lol thats a slow worm, apparently my old man when he was in school used to carry a bigish one with him in his pocket all day the plum


Suppose its a good ice breaker with the ladies...... "Fancy seeing my slow bigish worm...?"


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Quasi are you going to show these cnuts how to lift weights properly XX


I don't want to embarrass them.

And fvck off with your Quasi sh!t. My curves, I mean humps, are amazing x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I don't want to embarrass them.
> 
> And fvck off with your Quasi sh!t. My curves, I mean humps, are amazing x


come on quasi no need for the aggression lol !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> come on quasi no need for the aggression lol !!!


Sorry. I'm halo'd up x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry. I'm halo'd up x x


i dare bet you have never had a halo in your life pmsl X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i dare bet you have never had a halo in your life pmsl X


just the one above her head:innocent:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> i dare bet you have never had a halo in your life pmsl X


 

Totally clueless, just distracting from "the bells" x x


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> just the one above her head:innocent:


Yeah and that  x x


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> just the one above her head:innocent:


thats the one i was questioning lol !!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> thats the one i was questioning lol !!


I'm really upset with u right now...

But seeing as you're so fvcking massive ill just make a joke of it and pretend its ok.

Cvnt  x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I'm really upset with u right now...
> 
> But seeing as you're so fvcking massive ill just make a joke of it and pretend its ok.
> 
> Cvnt  x x


lol oh you have seen me with no trousers on then lol X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> lol oh you have seen me with no trousers on then lol X


Lol!

I think I'm the wrong gender to have seen that  x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Lol!
> 
> I think I'm the wrong gender to have seen that  x x


Oh sorry i thought you were male pmsl xxx


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Oh sorry i thought you were male pmsl xxx


Don't make me prove that I'm not  x x


----------



## Raptor

RXQueenie said:


> Don't make me prove that I'm not  x x


Pics or it didn't happen xx


----------



## Queenie

Raptor said:


> Pics or it didn't happen xx


Do u have some sort of pic radar?

Or did u come in here to look at Mac naked? X x


----------



## paul81

RXQueenie said:


> Do u have some sort of pic radar?
> 
> Or did u come in here to look at Mac naked? X x


when he heard there was a BigMac in here.... he expected something differenent....


----------



## Queenie

paul81 said:


> when he heard there was a BigMac in here.... he expected something differenent....


Pmsfl x x


----------



## TELBOR

Well this is a great journal lads!

Kenny I'm guessing is still injured and mac is probably cleaning the toilet for his next pic update?!


----------



## Fatstuff

its all gone a bit gay in here


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> its all gone a bit gay in here


Hello sailor  x


----------



## Yoshi

I'll update in a few months with progress pics then as Jenny hasn't even posted 1 yet


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> its all gone a bit gay in here


It is now you have entered... is kenny dead ?? he hasnt followed zyzzz new approach has he and popped his fcukin clogs. thick cnut him lol..


----------



## expletive

So Mac can't be arsed and Kenny has gone AWOL

Fcuking great comp this is :confused1:


----------



## Kennyken

Hello everyone!! Sorry i aint been on in a few days. My back has healed completely over the past week and its my 25th birthday today!

Birthday reps please people!!!!


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> Hello everyone!! Sorry i aint been on in a few days. My back has healed completely over the past week and its my 25th birthday!
> 
> Birthday reps please people!!!!


Fcuk off, you can't disappear then show up asking for Bday reps!

Oh Happy Bday


----------



## Kennyken

here is a quick 6 week update pic...nothing special but just to prove im still alive lol....


----------



## Queenie

Kenny why are u playing with your nip? X x


----------



## Kennyken

RXQueenie said:


> Kenny why are u playing with your nip? X x


thinking about you queenie x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> Kenny why are u playing with your nip? X x


Haha he's got a dopey seductive look on his mush as well lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Happy bday Kenneth


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> thinking about you queenie x


Hahahahaha  x x


----------



## Kennyken

RXQueenie said:


> Hahahahaha  x x


what??? im being serious x


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kenny you look stoned. Did you have bday doobie


----------



## Yoshi

Quick update currently 12-19 inch arms at the moment and working biceps 7 days a week...


----------



## Uk_mb

DiamondDixie said:


> bday doobie


Lmfao !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Quick update currently 12-19 inch arms at the moment and working biceps 7 days a week...


I thought u said update, we know this sh1t already


----------



## TELBOR

Kenny has died - AIDS!

Mac is now 18st with 8% BF!

That's the update


----------



## Kennyken

Lol no I haven't died. Just had a complete blowout this week as it's my birthday. Week off work so been eating **** drinking champagne and been on the powder.

Back to normal next week regarding training and eating. How's everyone doing ? I'm waking up and finding white powder coming out the liquids in my eye.


----------



## Yoshi

Training been sh1t this week just been doing 3 days in gym 3 sets of each muscle heavy as I can for 8 reps


----------



## infernal0988

This is not meant to be rude or anything like that but this thread is pretty long and i have not really seen that much change in any of you maybe a littlebit bigger arms but thats it really:blink: Maybe a weebit more chest and shoulders but not much difference IMO :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> This is not meant to be rude or anything like that but this thread is pretty long and i have not really seen that much change in any of you maybe a littlebit bigger arms but thats it really:blink: Maybe a weebit more chest and shoulders but not much difference IMO :confused1:


X2 

And Kenny has been on the Shake and Vac by the sound of things!!

It would be good to see a solid 4 weeks from both parties though......

Will that happen???

We shall see!!


----------



## Guest

How do you get 12-19 inch biceps? measuring at the forearm and bicep?


----------



## Fat

Tbh I would be disappointed due to the fact the amount of AAS being used.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> How do you get 12-19 inch biceps?


One hell of a pump isn't it


----------



## TELBOR

Fat said:


> Tbh I would be disappointed due to the fact the amount of AAS being used.


Ones natty mate..... ??


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Ones natty mate..... ??


Macs the natty one x x


----------



## Kennyken

infernal0988 said:


> This is not meant to be rude or anything like that but this thread is pretty long and i have not really seen that much change in any of you maybe a littlebit bigger arms but thats it really:blink: Maybe a weebit more chest and shoulders but not much difference IMO :confused1:


I wouldn't see much difference either. 6 weeks training and NO aas. How Long did Ronnie Coleman train for, to get how he looks ? 6 weeks ?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Macs the natty one x x


Suppose 5ml of Calpol doesn't really count does it


----------



## Fat

R0BR0ID said:


> Ones natty mate..... ??


Really? I thought mac was using high dosed test, deca and consuming 500g protein (ausbuilts diet)


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I wouldn't see much difference either. 6 weeks training and NO aas. How Long did Ronnie Coleman train for, to get how he looks ? 6 weeks ?


He was born that way!! :lol:

It was a c-section in case you was wondering


----------



## Yoshi

I'm happy with my gains to be honest hope to keep a solid 10lbs I'll be happy with that then I'll cruise on 300mg test e for 4 weeks then go into 8 week cycle

500mg test p

300mg mast p

300mg deca npp

Each week


----------



## Fatstuff

did ur big cycle ever materialise?


----------



## Yoshi

Got advised away from it in the end


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Got advised away from it in the end


From who mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

So what's the weight gain from start of this cycle to now Mac?


----------



## Kennyken

Looking forward to getting back to training and eating . Depression is kicking after the nosey b this week.

Doesn't help getting up for work at 4:00 am either


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Looking forward to getting back to training and eating . Depression is kicking after the nosey b this week.
> 
> Doesn't help getting up for work at 4:00 am either


sort ur ass out u scrote


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> So what's the weight gain from start of this cycle to now Mac?


2-19lb


----------



## DiamondDixie

MacUK said:


> I'm happy with my gains to be honest hope to keep a solid 10lbs I'll be happy with that then I'll cruise on 300mg test e for 4 weeks then go into 8 week cycle
> 
> 500mg test p
> 
> 300mg mast p
> 
> 300mg deca npp
> 
> Each week


Cruise?? lol on a ****ing speedboat?


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> 2-19lb


Good shout Dave :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Dave said:


> 2-19lb


very good lol


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> So what's the weight gain from start of this cycle to now Mac?


Well I was 12 stone 11 naked now I'm 13 stone 12 naked

But I've been doing cardio 30mins everyday and eating no carbs

But been speaking to Weeman going to up carbs and fats but bloated at all which is good got a stretch mark on right arm bottom on tricep which is a bit annoying

And dave it's a joke mate lol


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> sort ur ass out u scrote


I need to get focused again. So got that 25th birthday out the way on sat. And hurt my back the previous week.


----------



## Yoshi

Not bloated


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Well I was 12 stone 11 naked now I'm 13 stone 12 naked
> 
> But I've been doing cardio 30mins everyday and eating no carbs
> 
> But been speaking to Weeman going to up carbs and fats but bloated at all which is good got a stretch mark on right arm bottom on tricep which is a bit annoying
> 
> And dave it's a joke mate lol


Well you need carbs if you want to grow mate!! Fats are needed either way so keep them up :thumb:

Do you think you'll keep 10lb though.....??


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> Well you need carbs if you want to grow mate!! Fats are needed either way so keep them up :thumb:


No you don't mate, plenty of big focusers don't eat carbs, rack on here for one


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> No you don't mate, plenty of big focusers don't eat carbs, rack on here for one


Mate, if I had no carbs AT all like Racks diet it wouldn't work for me!!


----------



## expletive

Works for some, i have fcuk all carbs, about 100g ED max when bulking


----------



## Guest

I dont know how they do it, sends me loopy having no carbs. Feel like crap after a few days.

I think its really easy to get baffled by it all, high carbs, low carbs, fats, proteins its all a massive head fcuk to me.

Carbs for breakfast and dinner, then none or little tea time onward, try and maintain high protein throughout thats how Ive always done it.

Id love to know the in's and out's of it all tho.


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Works for some, i have fcuk all carbs, about 100g ED max when bulking


Not this little tank mate!

I need carbs 

So when you drop on slin, you'll surpass 100g a day at some point?!


----------



## Fatstuff

i can manage on lowish carbs, just got to keep ur fat relatively high, until about 5 mins ago i had had 90g carbs all day, i have now just eaten a dairy milk caramel mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DiamondDixie

Carbs are like the pub, Great!


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> Not this little tank mate!
> 
> I need carbs
> 
> So when you drop on slin, you'll surpass 100g a day at some point?!


Of course mate, have to supply the monster LOL


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Of course mate, have to supply the monster LOL


Good!!

Working for me so far :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988

Kennyken said:


> I wouldn't see much difference either. 6 weeks training and NO aas. How Long did Ronnie Coleman train for, to get how he looks ? 6 weeks ?


aint Mac uk using a good amount of AAS? If so 6 weeks should be plenty for him to see decent results


----------



## Kennyken

infernal0988 said:


> aint Mac uk using a good amount of AAS? If so 6 weeks should be plenty for him to see decent results


You said both of us. I'm still natty


----------



## infernal0988

Kennyken said:


> You said both of us. I'm still natty


Well in that case your doing pretty well mate but mac UK is doing very very bad due to the amount of AAS i read hes been using


----------



## Fat

Just do 40/40/20 I have 400g protein, 400g Carbs and 50g Fat but obviously adjust to your calories.


----------



## Fatstuff

infernal0988 said:


> aint Mac uk using a good amount of AAS? If so 6 weeks should be plenty for him to see decent results


nah, just standard cycle, he decided against the big cycle


----------



## infernal0988

Fatstuff said:


> nah, just standard cycle, he decided against the big cycle


Yeah but still


----------



## Fat

Zyzz only had 3 cycles to achieve 100kg 7% bf


----------



## Yoshi

I love when people jump in and say very very bad gains 1 stone up and bf% gone up 2% isn't bad if I wanted to gain like 3 stone if just smash oxies dbol and deca with test but fast gains mean fast loss's not going to put 3 stone on every cycle or else everyone would be 20 stone on here


----------



## Dux

I've been on a heavy cycle and I'm only aiming for 1 stone-ish of gain.

Like you say it's impossible to keep gaining 35lbs each time unless it's water, you only weigh 9 stone in the first place, or the most likely reason: you drive a brand new white top of the range Audi.


----------



## Uk_mb

Every cycle I do. I always keep at least 8stone of hard lean muscle.

Even the 3 days of winny at 10mg. I kept 9.4stone

I imagine this is the same for mac


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> I love when people jump in and say very very bad gains 1 stone up and bf% gone up 2% isn't bad if I wanted to gain like 3 stone if just smash oxies dbol and deca with test but fast gains mean fast loss's not going to put 3 stone on every cycle or else everyone would be 20 stone on here


Well, I am on test deca and oxys and I have lost 4lbs what do u make of that lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> Well, I am on test deca and oxys and I have lost 4lbs what do u make of that lol


your bent!?


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> your bent!?


Do u think that's what it is?


----------



## Uk_mb

that's wat tommy told me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Well, I am on test deca and oxys and I have lost 4lbs what do u make of that lol


You eat nothing but marshmallows and don't train?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You eat nothing but marshmallows and don't train?


You are a marshmallow u big flump


----------



## TELBOR

Guessing these two are dry humping each other or something?!


----------



## Kennyken

What length of needle to inject in quad? blue 1 inch ??


----------



## Fatstuff

I use blue 1.25 and don't push it in all the way, just in case it snaps so I've got a bit I can pull on lol


----------



## expletive

Green 1.25 for me


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> I use blue 1.25 and don't push it in all the way, just in case it snaps so I've got a bit I can pull on lol


ive brought:

100 blue 1.25

100 green 1.5

100 2ml syringes

100 pre injection wipes

5 litre sharps bin

assortment of plasters


----------



## expletive

Wheres the gear?


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> Wheres the gear?


He's going to practice with olive oil first lol


----------



## Queenie

I thought kenny was gonna stay natty? Wtf has happened in here?

Have u been tempted by Mac's massiveness? X x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i push the needle almost all way in lol am i doing it wrong


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> I thought kenny was gonna stay natty? Wtf has happened in here?
> 
> Have u been tempted by Mac's massiveness? X x


Lol cheeky 

Don't worry, stick around long enough and kenny will decide to be natty again


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> i push the needle almost all way in lol am i doing it wrong


I doubt it, it's just im paranoid of it snapping in my leg and not havin enough sticking out to pull out with


----------



## Kennyken

RXQueenie said:


> I thought kenny was gonna stay natty? Wtf has happened in here?
> 
> Have u been tempted by Mac's massiveness? X x


Basically the only answer i can give to that is......I want to look like a monster


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> Basically the only answer i can give to that is......I want to look like a monster


Lol ok well good luck  x x


----------



## Uk_mb

RXQueenie said:


> Lol ok well good luck  x x


Youll need it !


----------



## Smitch

Fat said:


> Just do 40/40/20 I have 400g protein, 400g Carbs and 50g Fat but obviously adjust to your calories.


That's quite a lot for a skinny little black kid.


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Youll need it !


cheers for the words of encouragement....


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> Youll need it !


Me?

You'll need it at your xylophone lessons!! X x


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> cheers for the words of encouragement....


Lmfao only kiddin mate

Well, not really kiddin but ull get there lol

Queenie.....

SHhhh


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> Lmfao only kiddin mate
> 
> Well, not really kiddin but ull get there lol
> 
> Queenie.....
> 
> SHhhh


   x x


----------



## expletive

Was that you then MB???

Fast hands if it was, you need to cut as well LOL


----------



## Queenie

expletive said:


> Was that you then MB???
> 
> Fast hands if it was, you need to cut as well LOL


Aaaaahahaha.... Pmsl 

I will get the blame for that comment!!

Fvckin' awesome choice of waistcoat though x x


----------



## Uk_mb

Bulk bulk bulk !!!!


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> Bulk bulk bulk !!!!


Pmsfl x x


----------



## Yoshi

Update:

Protein 300-350 a day

200-300carbs

50-100 fats

Think I've done some damage to my bicep as can't really move my arm, hit drunk for mates 21st and was arm wrestling, My one mate who's about 17 stone just through himself across table and smashed my arm down I think that's what fcked my arm

Going to leave biceps this week, I did some measurements

Before gym:

15 inch arms( flexed)

41.5 inch chest

35" waist

13 stone 11 just under 200lbs

Pb deadlift was 160kg for 1 rep had a strongman teaching me at gym about my technique didn't realise how much of a difference it makes.

Having 2-3 protein shakes on a weekend but eating a lot more soild foods as have more time.

Lifts are increasing I was ego training but found my sessions are a lot better doing lighter weights but getting tech spot on and slower movements

Bench machine 80kg

Incline bench 100kg

Shoulder press machine 102kg

Squat 80kg

Deadlift 100kg

3 sets of 10 and before someone calls bs on chest on real bench can only do 70kg and incline about the same so I like the Machines because I can't mess technique up and I'm just working chest muscle.


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Update:
> 
> Protein 300-350 a day
> 
> 200-300carbs
> 
> 50-100 fats
> 
> Think I've done some damage to my bicep as can't really move my arm, hit drunk for mates 21st and was arm wrestling, My one mate who's about 17 stone just through himself across table and smashed my arm down I think that's what fcked my arm
> 
> Going to leave biceps this week, I did some measurements
> 
> Before gym:
> 
> 15 inch arms( flexed)
> 
> 41.5 inch chest
> 
> 35" waist
> 
> 13 stone 11 just under 200lbs
> 
> Pb deadlift was 160kg for 1 rep had a strongman teaching me at gym about my technique didn't realise how much of a difference it makes.
> 
> Having 2-3 protein shakes on a weekend but eating a lot more soild foods as have more time.
> 
> Lifts are increasing I was ego training but found my sessions are a lot better doing lighter weights but getting tech spot on and slower movements
> 
> Bench machine 80kg
> 
> Incline bench 100kg
> 
> Shoulder press machine 102kg
> 
> Squat 80kg
> 
> Deadlift 100kg
> 
> 3 sets of 10 and before someone calls bs on chest on real bench can only do 70kg and incline about the same so I like the Machines because I can't mess technique up and I'm just working chest muscle.


I'm lost with this post mac?!

Its typical your mate was 17st...... Or is it 12-17st :whistling:

Anyway, 160kg PB dead, then says 100kg Dead?? Huh...? ?

Where's the DB's for chest too, gotta have DB's imo.

Good to see the ego lifting is stopping though, so no more EZ bar PB's I take it ? :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

I do 100kg 5 sets of 10 160kg only 1 rep...


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> I do 100kg 5 sets of 10 160kg only 1 rep...


Ah, ok.

Keep at it :thumb:

Arm wrestling is for gays btw


----------



## expletive

Keep at it Mac, it will come fella.

Get on some free weights soon though mate or your stablizing muscles will not keep up leading to problems further down the line.

Reps for finally putting an honest post up


----------



## Yoshi

So what's wrong with machines? Cheers


----------



## expletive

Nothing mate they have their place in the scheme of things. However a great physique is built using both free weights and machines.

And if you are planning to do things like db bench, ohp with free weights it will recruit more muscles than a machine, and if you only have used machines these stabilising muscles will not be strong enough meaning potential injury


----------



## Queenie

expletive said:


> Nothing mate they have their place in the scheme of things. However a great physique is built using both free weights and machines.
> 
> And if you are planning to do things like db bench, ohp with free weights it will recruit more muscles than a machine, and if you only have used machines these stabilising muscles will not be strong enough meaning potential injury


Reps for this when I get to a pc 

I'm a purist. Much prefer db and barbell work. Will avoid machines/cables as much as I can... But yes they do have their place x x


----------



## Uk_mb

due to tapatalk being sh1t atm i spoke toi kenny last night and he wanted me to share his blackberry pin with u guys :

PIN: 14MAC0Ck


----------



## Guest

MacUK said:


> I like the Machines because I can't mess technique up and I'm just working chest muscle.


Machine will only hide weak spots m8, bar or DB will make you recruit stabilising muscles and they will show the weak spots.

Weight is irrelevant, get the free weight form 100% and it will make the world of difference.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> due to tapatalk being sh1t atm i spoke toi kenny last night and he wanted me to share his blackberry pin with u guys :
> 
> PIN: 14MAC0Ck


Pmsl good to see nothing changes in here!

Well apart from macs arm measurements


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> Nothing mate they have their place in the scheme of things. However a great physique is built using both free weights and machines.
> 
> And if you are planning to do things like db bench, ohp with free weights it will recruit more muscles than a machine, and if you only have used machines these stabilising muscles will not be strong enough meaning potential injury





Dave said:


> Machine will only hide weak spots m8, bar or DB will make you recruit stabilising muscles and they will show the weak spots.
> 
> Weight is irrelevant, get the free weight form 100% and it will make the world of difference.


Exactly right IMO. Personally my main lifts are all free weight at the start of the session and I then use machines for any isolation lifts or any really nasty finishing exercises like a giant drop set or whatever at the end.


----------



## flinty90

hows it going in here, are these cnuts dead yet ????....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hows it going in here, are these cnuts dead yet ????....


The competition is mate, not sure about the competitors.

How's things with you? Looking forward to a long weekend I bet.


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> hows it going in here, are these cnuts dead yet ????....


YEP :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> The competition is mate, not sure about the competitors.
> 
> How's things with you? Looking forward to a long weekend I bet.


am i ever bro, i have been so excited about getting home this week...

so has this competition actually finished ?? are they both backing out ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> am i ever bro, i have been so excited about getting home this week...
> 
> so has this competition actually finished ?? are they both backing out ???


Hope its a good one for you mate 

God knows what they are playing at. Kenny's hurt himself taking too much bugle on his birthday and macs not sure whether to run 10g tren a week or 1g pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope its a good one for you mate
> 
> God knows what they are playing at. Kenny's hurt himself taking too much bugle on his birthday and macs not sure whether to run 10g tren a week or 1g pmsl


Mac is a fcukin monster.. not massive just fcukin ugly pmsl !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Come on guys , be fair !!!

kennys computers broken

View attachment 80577


----------



## Uk_mb

and macs been arrested


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> Come on guys , be fair !!!
> 
> kennys computers broken
> 
> View attachment 80577


FAIL..... !!!


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> and macs been arrested
> 
> View attachment 80585


Thats Sureno you cnut, wondered where he had got too !!


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> FAIL..... !!!



View attachment 80587


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 80587


FAIL... 1 more you will be negged !!


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> FAIL... 1 more you will be negged !!


 :blowme: :w00t:


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> :blowme:


----------



## Uk_mb

PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 80587


COCK!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i imagine macuk sitting somewhere snorting a mix of crushed dbol,oxy,anavar,tbol,winny and drinking cups of test to try and grow, poor kid has tried everything lol


----------



## Queenie

Mr_Morocco said:


> i imagine macuk sitting somewhere snorting a mix of crushed dbol,oxy,anavar,tbol,winny and drinking cups of test to try and grow, poor kid has tried everything lol


Pmsl x x


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> i imagine macuk sitting somewhere snorting a mix of crushed dbol,oxy,anavar,tbol,winny and drinking cups of test to try and grow, poor kid has tried everything lol


i can imagine the cnut just sitting there looking at himself thinking why do i bother pmsl ... scrawny cnut lol


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> i can imagine the cnut just sitting there looking at himself thinking why do i bother pmsl ... scrawny cnut lol


What? He thinks he's massive, he's probably congratulating himself!! X x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i can imagine the cnut just sitting there looking at himself thinking why do i bother pmsl ... scrawny cnut lol


Don't we all do that from time to time lol


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> What? He thinks he's massive, he's probably congratulating himself!! X x


well Queenie surely you appreciate the benefits of self gratification lol X


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Don't we all do that from time to time lol


no mate !!!

you got a confession to make lol !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Don't we all do that from time to time lol


Yes I think we do. I do anyway. Then I realise that actually I am genetically gifted and it would be a crime not to continue on my quest


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> no mate !!!
> 
> you got a confession to make lol !!


Lol, u must be comfortable in your skin mate.

Nothing wrong with a delusional fat bloke :rolleye:

x


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes I think we do. I do anyway. Then I realise that actually I am genetically gifted and it would be a crime not to continue on my quest


Lol your ginger mate, u have been given the dregs of the dregs in genetics u freckly faced pasty pi55 stinking orangehead

Thanks for thinking of me with the rep fest x


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, u must be comfortable in your skin mate.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a delusional fat bloke :rolleye:
> 
> x


no mate you keep telling yourself that !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol your ginger mate, u have been given the dregs of the dregs in genetics u freckly faced pasty pi55 stinking orangehead
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me with the rep fest x


Lol fuk off chintard, gingers are the elite, that's why we are limited in number


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol fuk off chintard, gingers are the elite, that's why we are limited in number


Lol u r limited in number because only a few of u can find a willing mate to help pass those godawful genes onto!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> well Queenie surely you appreciate the benefits of self gratification lol X


Nope x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol u r limited in number because only a few of u can find a willing mate to help pass those godawful genes onto!!


Lol no it's because not many women can handle giving birth to an 18lb warrior baby. It's like giving birth to superman but harder


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Nope x x


ok my hand is still on offer lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no it's because not many women can handle giving birth to an 18lb warrior baby. It's like giving birth to superman but harder


Bet u was 18lb as well wasn't u!!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> ok my hand is still on offer lol !!!


Hand or 'hand'?? Lol x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Bet u was 18lb as well wasn't u!!!


9lb 10oz


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Hand or 'hand'?? Lol x x


Means his little deformed "beadle" hand it's like a chickens claw


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Means his little deformed "beadle" hand it's like a chickens claw


its more like the hand of fcukin zeus bro X


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> its more like the hand of fcukin zeus bro X


Ooohhh just stop it!!!! Lol x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Ooohhh just stop it!!!! Lol x x


you keep laying there like you are. im going to spray my white sauce all over your face pmsl X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its more like the hand of fcukin zeus bro X


Lol, yeah a fuking myth! On a different note it's nice to see some real athletes in this journal for a change other than the Chuckle Brothers


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, yeah a fuking myth! On a different note it's nice to see some real athletes in this journal for a change other than the Chuckle Brothers


Where? :rolleye:


----------



## Yoshi

The cheek lol, well gym ****ed couldn't even pick a 5kg dumbbell up to do bicep curl today well p1ssed off


----------



## Kennyken

Wow nice pix queenie think il post more on here now x


----------



## Yoshi

Everyone enjoying the thread? Seems more generally convo and mac insults then posts about training hence my lack of input


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Everyone enjoying the thread? Seems more generally convo and mac insults then posts about training hence my lack of input


**** ent it. I'm gonna start posting again see if it makes a difference


----------



## Yoshi

Our training thread more for comedy then anything else exp ginger Ben and save great input though


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Everyone enjoying the thread? Seems more generally convo and mac insults then posts about training hence my lack of input


It's ur journal u tw4t, it's up to u and ken to update it with training. Our job is to spam it. Lol


----------



## Kennyken

Forgot to mention my needles, syringes, swabs and sharps bucket arrived today


----------



## Yoshi

I had dbol for breakfast and jabbed 12ml tren into my bicep....

I can't get on with jacked makes me wired lol always kicks in when I come out of gym lol


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> I had dbol for breakfast and jabbed 12ml tren into my bicep....
> 
> I can't get on with jacked makes me wired lol always kicks in when I come out of gym lol


Mac and you wonder why this thread goes off topic ..


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Mac and you wonder why this thread goes off topic ..


Afgan thinks I snort orals lol


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Afgan thinks I snort orals lol


You on the beers mate ?


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> You on the beers mate ?


Bottle of wine bud you ?


----------



## Yoshi

You on test yet mate ?


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Bottle of wine bud you ?


No mate had a few beers last week for my birthday "week " going shopping this weekend too to get some decent food. Test will start once my routine is back regarding training and eating


----------



## Yoshi

Need to go to bed soon as signing gym up tomorrow to stock our protein, pro-10


----------



## flinty90

Mac i am starting to think your just a fcukin mummys boy pussy.. always whining about how nasty people are. the fact that you have logged less progress in here than fcukin sureno means your going to get spammed till you start making the effort yourself.. all that gear making you stupid ??


----------



## Kennyken

Whats everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Whats everyone up to this weekend?


taking loads of gear and lifting weights you could only fcukin dream of X


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> taking loads of gear and lifting weights you could only fcukin dream of X


when im older, i just wanna be like you flinty.....


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> when im older, i just wanna be like you flinty.....


dont set your goals too high mate ... its very seldom you achieve them !!! x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl.

Just off to the gym fueled by Oxys to do a rehab leg session 

Then I'm going to buy some shoes

For my wedding and go to Ann Summers for naughty stuff for the mrs later  

It's not called GOOD Friday for nothing.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Just off to the gym fueled by Oxys to do a rehab leg session
> 
> Then I'm going to buy some shoes
> 
> For my wedding and go to Ann Summers for naughty stuff for the mrs later
> 
> It's not called GOOD Friday for nothing.


Ben you will have to post a pic of what you have bought....or even better a pic of her wearing it??


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> dont set your goals too high mate ... its very seldom you achieve them !!! x


Shouldn't you be retiring soon anyway old man???


----------



## Kennyken

My new stuff !


----------



## expletive

Kennyken said:


> My new stuff !


so where is the gear?


----------



## Kennyken

expletive said:


> so where is the gear?


**** i knew i forgot something......


----------



## Yoshi

flinty90 said:


> Mac i am starting to think your just a fcukin mummys boy pussy.. always whining about how nasty people are. the fact that you have logged less progress in here than fcukin sureno means your going to get spammed till you start making the effort yourself.. all that gear making you stupid ??


Well I don't have a mother so that's Abit hard, and I don't post to much due to being flamed over anything


----------



## MURPHYZ

no change in here then, shoulda jumped in this challenge myself and stole Flintster's money.


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> My new stuff !


why have u bought a sharps bin?

i just leave my needle's lying around my flat


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> why have u bought a sharps bin?
> 
> i just leave my needle's lying around my flat


I sell mine to the local bagheads


----------



## Uk_mb

Then buy them back?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

feck me thats sharps bin is the size of my rubbish bin


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Well I don't have a mother so that's Abit hard, and I don't post to much due to being flamed over anything


ahhh i see your problem now then.. you were raised by a pack of wolves ??? and you were the bitch of the litter X


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Shouldn't you be retiring soon anyway old man???


when you can outlift me i will retire ok little man X


----------



## Uk_mb

U like my knickers kenny?

if u want any further contact details pm me


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> U like my knickers kenny?
> 
> if u want any further contact details pm me


Do they say something about being a tool? X x


----------



## expletive

Uk_mb said:


> U like my knickers kenny?
> 
> if u want any further contact details pm me


Is that your xylophone on the green wall


----------



## Queenie

expletive said:


> Is that your xylophone on the green wall


Hahahaha.....!!!!

If u look really closely u can see the edge of his waistcoat hanging in the hallway x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uk_mb said:


> U like my knickers kenny?
> 
> if u want any further contact details pm me


Is that some sort of sex toy hanging off the edge of the table?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> Hahahaha.....!!!!
> 
> If u look really closely u can see the edge of his waistcoat hanging in the hallway x x


Look closer and on the right panel of that xylophone thing at the top is a ghostly looking face


----------



## Uk_mb

Waistcoat, xylophone and sex toys. All part of day to day life for me !!


----------



## Fat

So when does this journal actually start? :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fat said:


> So when does this journal actually start? :whistling:


around the same time you show us a pic :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> around the same time you show us a pic :whistling:


BOOOMM!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

FAT if u want to put a pic up of yourself and not feel small, this would be the journal to do it :rolleye:


----------



## Fat

I'm not small


----------



## Yoshi

Sorry this thread is for 12-17 inch guns only...

Training today: chest triceps

Food 4 pro shakes KFC family bucket and pizza lol


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Sorry this thread is for 12-17 inch guns only...
> 
> Training today: chest triceps
> 
> Food 4 pro shakes KFC family bucket and pizza lol


Lol, you wonder why you get flamed


----------



## 1010AD

Kennyken said:


> My new stuff !


Fuk me kenny could you not get hold of a sharps wheelie bin so you just decided on that monster


----------



## Uk_mb

1010AD said:


> Fuk me kenny could you not get hold of a sharps wheelie bin so you just decided on that monster


Lmao.

U shud see my 'sharps box', its an old cereal box, with it bein cardboard, yes it does have a shed loads of needles poking out the sides.

Thats just so no1 touches it


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> Lmao.
> 
> U shud see my 'sharps box', its an old cereal box, with it bein cardboard, yes it does have a shed loads of needles poking out the sides.
> 
> Thats just so no1 touches it


best idea mate, then keep it in the cereal cupboard aswell to see if anyone pierces themselves whilst going for the porridge lol !!!


----------



## 1010AD

That will definitely keep the dieters out of the cupboards


----------



## Uk_mb

U wna watch it that u dnt fall in that fcuker ken !


----------



## Yoshi

Back picture, not greatest been staying away from deaf lifts due to lower back pains


----------



## MRSTRONG

MacUK said:


> Back picture, not greatest been staying away from deaf lifts due to lower back pains


are those the before shots mac ?


----------



## Yoshi

No there current mate

These are before


----------



## damerush

MacUK said:


> Back picture, not greatest been staying away from deaf lifts due to lower back pains


 Pardon?


----------



## MRSTRONG

MacUK said:


> No there current mate
> 
> These are before


mac whats going on mate you need to sort yourself out dude , whats your training diet and aas like ?

theres something wrong mate .


----------



## flinty90

baack is ok mate but lets concentrate on the pink walls in your room !!!!


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> mac whats going on mate you need to sort yourself out dude , whats your training diet and aas like ?
> 
> theres something wrong mate .


From what I've seen, he takes all of the aas... And eats KFC!  x x


----------



## Yoshi

ewen said:


> mac whats going on mate you need to sort yourself out dude , whats your training diet and aas like ?
> 
> theres something wrong mate .


Diets been sh1t for awhile because of work and I'm off cycle now.

Was training not so good gym before only had heavyish weights, now at a bigger gym and past 4 weeks gained more then I did in first 8 weeks

3kcal 270g protein 50 days 100g carbs

Was trying to stay away from carbs makes me put gut on fast gone from 32 waist to 35 inch so cutting carbs down, need to serouisly sort diet

Going to try bail 500-1kg meat a day with shakes


----------



## Yoshi

RXQueenie said:


> From what I've seen, he takes all of the aas... And eats KFC!  x x


The mrs wanted one who was I to say no lol,

And I never run high cycle in the end only on 600mg eq and 600 mg test e just ended cycle cruising until 8 week deca npp and test p maybe mast and tren not to sure yet


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Diets been sh1t for awhile because of work and I'm off cycle now.
> 
> Was training not so good gym before only had heavyish weights, now at a bigger gym and past 4 weeks gained more then I did in first 8 weeks
> 
> 3kcal 270g protein 50 days 100g carbs
> 
> Was trying to stay away from carbs makes me put gut on fast gone from 32 waist to 35 inch so cutting carbs down, need to serouisly sort diet
> 
> Going to try bail 500-1kg meat a day with shakes


Mac, mac, mac.

Seriously, you can't throw the work card around. Your in an office aren't you? So why's it so hard to eat well??

Some of the guys on here work in the elements 12 hours a day slogging there guts out, but they still bang the food in and grow!

I spend a hour a night prepping for the next day, not fun, but I want to grow 

The pics, honestly, all I see if muffin tops that have grown!!

Get cracking, if you really want to grow you really need to knuckle down


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Mac, mac, mac.
> 
> Seriously, you can't throw the work card around. Your in an office aren't you? So why's it so hard to eat well??
> 
> Some of the guys on here work in the elements 12 hours a day slogging there guts out, but they still bang the food in and grow!
> 
> I spend a hour a night prepping for the next day, not fun, but I want to grow
> 
> The pics, honestly, all I see if muffin tops that have grown!!
> 
> Get cracking, if you really want to grow you really need to knuckle down


come on Rob you need to tell him how it is for real mate lol !!!

Mac i think what Rob is trying to say is, you have used a sh1t excuse and made no gains whatsoever, and if you really want to gain anything you need to stop playing at it, stop bieng a lazy cnut and get to work ..

Rob is that about right ???


----------



## Yoshi

Im happy with my gains to be honest not going to look like Kay cutler over night I'm a lot lore fully and I've gained weight and muscle mass, I don't care if people gain 20lbs off one cycle, I'm not in a rush and it's for personally achievement so don't mind if it takes 10 years


----------



## MRSTRONG

MacUK said:


> Diets been sh1t for awhile because of work and I'm off cycle now.
> 
> Was training not so good gym before only had heavyish weights, now at a bigger gym and past 4 weeks gained more then I did in first 8 weeks
> 
> 3kcal 270g protein 50 days 100g carbs
> 
> Was trying to stay away from carbs makes me put gut on fast gone from 32 waist to 35 inch so cutting carbs down, need to serouisly sort diet
> 
> Going to try bail 500-1kg meat a day with shakes


its not good enough mate at all .

lets say you want to get bigger and you weigh 14 stone (im being generous) the only way to get bigger is to eat like your 16 stone , train hard with test in your system and you will grow and you will gain very little fat or if your like me you will burn fat .

simple equation is this .... eat lots train hard add a little aas and you will gain . which part of that are you not doing ?


----------



## Uk_mb

I think what rob is trying to say man, is...

Ur gay :lol:

Man up

Streighten out

Bent bent bent :w00t:


----------



## Yoshi

Most likely diet at the moment


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> come on Rob you need to tell him how it is for real mate lol !!!
> 
> Mac i think what Rob is trying to say is, you have used a sh1t excuse and made no gains whatsoever, and if you really want to gain anything you need to stop playing at it, stop bieng a lazy cnut and get to work ..
> 
> Rob is that about right ???


In a nutshell, yes!


----------



## Yoshi

How often you lads increase you weight on lifts?


----------



## Uk_mb

On compound lifts - try UP the lift every two weeks.

Be that the weight OR just an extra rep


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> How often you lads increase you weight on lifts?


Come on mate, simple stuff.

EG;

Week1 - Bench Press 100kg for 3

Week4 - Bench Press 100kg for 10

Common bodybuilding sense says add more weight.

I sound like I'm flaming you don't I?!

But its frustration mate, this mind is boggled on what your actually doing.


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> its not good enough mate at all .
> 
> lets say you want to get bigger and you weigh 14 stone (im being generous) the only way to get bigger is to eat like your 16 stone , train hard with test in your system and you will grow and you will gain very little fat or if your like me you will burn fat .
> 
> simple equation is this .... eat lots train hard add a little aas and you will gain . which part of that are you not doing ?


ERRRRM none i think lol


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> How often you lads increase you weight on lifts?


Mate if your doing things even remotely right diet wise and AAS you dont have to add extra weight ..

you have been in touch with Weeman yes ???

that cnut is massive. and looks mint, he has used the same fcukin weight DB's for shoulders for last so many years that i know of...

but he is consistent with food and extras and training so it works...

simple as that..

always push for an extra rep mate but if it gets to where you are ****ing 12- 15 reps then put a couple of kg extra on and go again...

SLOW BUT CONSISTENT


----------



## MRSTRONG

MacUK said:


> How often you lads increase you weight on lifts?


bodybuilding is not about kg its about method of action for example to progress you need a simple equation 1+1=2 so lets say you do 1 rep on 10kg week 2 your aiming for 2 reps on 10kg week 3 is 3 reps and so on until you then upgrade the weight .

for me its all about moving weight from a-b as fast as possible .

what is your training split ?


----------



## biglbs

to be honest not going to look like Kay cutler over night I'm a lot lore fully a

^^^^^

Is Jay Cutlers wife called Kay? 

Operations are gettin cheaper though,no rush a?


----------



## Queenie

I do not Claim to know anything about gear but I'd have honestly thought I'd see more progress from ya.

I think slower gains are fine... And am I right in thinking you're more likely to keep those gains in the long run? But still... Asking a question about putting weight up? I think you've got a lot to learn about reading your own body. Some of my lifts go up week by week, others monthly (yeah alright, don't have a go) but I've never felt the need to ask the guys on here about it because I literally couldn't push my body to do anymore!

Do u push your body to its limits when u train? I absolutely punish mine!

I really wanna see u grow!! Properly!! But your head needs to be in the right place firstly X x


----------



## C.Hill

MacUK said:


> How often you lads increase you weight on lifts?


I get PBS almost every session mate, you need more kcals.


----------



## Smitch

Weren't you the guy that was asking about a 3G a week cycle over on TM?

You're not taking that amount of gear now are you?


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> I do not Claim to know anything about gear but I'd have honestly thought I'd see more progress from ya.
> 
> I think slower gains are fine... And am I right in thinking you're more likely to keep those gains in the long run? But still... Asking a question about putting weight up? I think you've got a lot to learn about reading your own body. Some of my lifts go up week by week, others monthly (yeah alright, don't have a go) but I've never felt the need to ask the guys on here about it because I literally couldn't push my body to do anymore!
> 
> Do u push your body to its limits when u train? I absolutely punish mine!
> 
> I really wanna see u grow!! Properly!! But your head needs to be in the right place firstly X x


good post queenie , and i can vouch for just how hard you push your body in the gym .

overtime gains do slow thats when you need to re-evaluate and go back over your training/diet books and back engineer things .

aas induced gains like say tbol anavar that are `mild` yield slowl gains but less chance of loosing them .


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> good post queenie , and i can vouch for just how hard you push your body in the gym .
> 
> overtime gains do slow thats when you need to re-evaluate and go back over your training/diet books and back engineer things .
> 
> aas induced gains like say tbol anavar that are `mild` yield slowl gains but less chance of loosing them .


I'm p!ss weak (for now) but I will always give it my best  even if I do fail on squats! Pmsl.

I know u and I have spoken about even changing my routine from a 'newbie' type routine to a more solid lifting routine. It'll happen... At some point next year lol x x


----------



## Wevans2303

RXQueenie said:


> I'm p!ss weak (for now) but I will always give it my best  even if I do fail on squats! Pmsl.
> 
> I know u and I have spoken about even changing my routine from a 'newbie' type routine to a more solid lifting routine. It'll happen... At some point next year lol x x


I haven't really read back but if you're at the stage where your lifts are stalling despite time off then cut your work sets. If you're already doing 1 working set per exercise then take more time in between workouts. I am assuming your diet and other factors are sound.

I'm just assuming that buy 'noobie' routine that you're referring to more work sets as the weights you were lifting were easier to recover from.


----------



## Queenie

Wevans2303 said:


> I haven't really read back but if you're at the stage where your lifts are stalling despite time off then cut your work sets. If you're already doing 1 working set per exercise then take more time in between workouts. I am assuming your diet and other factors are sound.


Are u asking me or Mac?? X x


----------



## Wevans2303

RXQueenie said:


> Are u asking me or Mac?? X x


I just saw your post so thought I would chime in for what it's worth.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Are u asking me or Mac?? X x


I hope its for mac!


----------



## Queenie

Wevans2303 said:


> I just saw your post so thought I would chime in for what it's worth.


My training and diet is fine. It's mac that is not gaining... Well, he is, but slowly x x


----------



## zak007

wheres kenny dissapeared to again

mac youve been on here long enough to know that diet comes before AAS, if you cant get the basics right gear wont do much for you

come on guys lets get this going........everyone started off looking forward to it a month or 2 in and its all fallen to shambles

heres something to get the motivation going


----------



## flinty90

Rq355 said:


> wheres kenny dissapeared to again
> 
> mac youve been on here long enough to know that diet comes before AAS, if you cant get the basics right gear wont do much for you
> 
> come on guys lets get this going........everyone started off looking forward to it a month or 2 in and its all fallen to shambles
> 
> heres something to get the motivation going
> 
> View attachment 80788


how dare you come in here and get everyone back on fcukin track... go and take your motivation and positive words elsewehere thank you very much lol !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rq355 said:


> wheres kenny dissapeared to again
> 
> mac youve been on here long enough to know that diet comes before AAS, if you cant get the basics right gear wont do much for you
> 
> come on guys lets get this going........everyone started off looking forward to it a month or 2 in and its all fallen to shambles
> 
> heres something to get the motivation going
> 
> View attachment 80788


wasnt that pic proved to be photoshopped ?


----------



## zak007

ewen said:


> wasnt that pic proved to be photoshopped ?


wether photoshop or not at least it brings the positivity that mac wants hes gonna need it lol


----------



## C.Hill

ewen said:


> wasnt that pic proved to be photoshopped ?


Really? Hope not


----------



## Queenie

Evan isn't photoshopped  ummmm.... Lol x x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rq355 said:


> wether photoshop or not at least it brings the positivity that mac wants hes gonna need it lol


but it wont though mate , mac needs help he needs breaking everything down then rebuilding .


----------



## zak007

ewen said:


> but it wont though mate , mac needs help he needs breaking everything down then rebuilding .


back to the drawing board for them 2 of them then


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> Ewen isn't photoshopped  ummmm.... Lol x x



View attachment 80792


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> View attachment 80792


nice pc monitor pal lol !!


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> View attachment 80792


Ffs Ewen!! Lol x x


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> View attachment 80792


This condition has a name "Pootamacman syndrome" description is Ewen!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol ur photoshop skills leave much to be desired!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Lol ur photoshop skills leave much to be desired!


want me to pm the original again ?


----------



## MURPHYZ

fook me my eyes are burning outta the sockets, wtf was that pic.


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> want me to pm the original again ?


It's fine I got it saved


----------



## MURPHYZ

so is the challenge over now. both party's seem to have vanished from the planet, looks like Flinty will be keeping his hard earned cash.


----------



## expletive

Looks like I will be too :thumb:


----------



## Robbie

Ive missed about the last 10 pages or so, someone care to post a summary?


----------



## MURPHYZ

the summary is , u have missed fook all, no updates , no nothin, no audi


----------



## Queenie

Robbie said:


> Ive missed about the last 10 pages or so, someone care to post a summary?


Kenny was drunk, has ordered gear so will be starting first cycle soon.

Mac has posted progress pics but no one can see many gains, except mac, who then said work has got in the way of diet and stuff x x


----------



## Robbie

How can his work get in the way of diet? On his salary he could pay someone to cook all his food, chop it up and feed it to him!

*shakes head*


----------



## Kennyken

I'm still on here just don't post much. Mind games...


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> I'm still on here just don't post much. Mind games...


Don't play mind games kenny, just get in the zone  x x


----------



## Kennyken

RXQueenie said:


> Don't play mind games kenny, just get in the zone  x x


I think my one month update pic was ok x


----------



## Kennyken

ewen said:


> View attachment 80792


Pmsl!


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> I think my one month update pic was ok x


Was that the one where u were playing with your nip? Yes it was ok. If u have your gear/ diet/ training all sorted then yes just get your head down and get on with it but u know we're all here to support ya... With a little bit of banter mixed in  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

Have either of u gained anything? Weight? Inches? Strength? Were nearly halfway there lol and all that seems to have happened is a bit of bitching and whinging from mac and a delivery of pins but no gear to kk.


----------



## flinty90

MIND GAMES pmsl

Yeah you mean your thinking about doing stuff to get bigger, but its not quite started yet ...

dozy cnut ....

just get fcukin training you pair of morons !!!


----------



## Yoshi

Update,

Debating If I should train twice a day morning session and evening try to work each muscle twice a week


----------



## Queenie

MacUK said:


> Update,
> 
> Debating If I should train twice a day morning session and evening try to work each muscle twice a week


youll have to seriously up your cals if youre gonna do that x x


----------



## doylejlw

MacUK said:


> Update,
> 
> Debating If I should train twice a day morning session and evening try to work each muscle twice a week


No.


----------



## Yoshi

RXQueenie said:


> youll have to seriously up your cals if youre gonna do that x x


I'm on 4kcal at the moment... What would you suggest then queenie?


----------



## Yoshi

doylejlw said:


> No.


If your going to come out with one liners with no reason fck off out the thread, that Is all


----------



## Queenie

MacUK said:


> I'm on 4kcal at the moment... What would you suggest then queenie?


fvck knows... i'm no expert. but if u were struggling to get the cals in because of whatever reason before, training twice a day youll need extra, can u really do it? i dont think that is the answer x x


----------



## doylejlw

MacUK said:


> If your going to come out with one liners with no reason fck off out the thread, that Is all


I'm giving you simple answer. If your training rite you shouldn't have to train them more than once a week, but as we all can see you obviously ain't.


----------



## Yoshi

doylejlw said:


> I'm giving you simple answer. If your training rite you shouldn't have to train them more than once a week, but as we all can see you obviously ain't.


Because your fcking massive fck off


----------



## Yoshi

RXQueenie said:


> fvck knows... i'm no expert. but if u were struggling to get the cals in because of whatever reason before, training twice a day youll need extra, can u really do it? i dont think that is the answer x x


Fair enough may try mix up the training up a bit, see if I can change a few things need to get diet back to normal


----------



## Smitch

If you're eating 4000 cals a day and taking PED's and you're not growing then you're obviously not pushing it hard enough in the gym.

Don't go more often, just train more intensely when you're there.


----------



## Queenie

MacUK said:


> Fair enough may try mix up the training up a bit, see if I can change a few things need to get diet back to normal


both need to be spot on.... you know this x x


----------



## Wevans2303

I know you don't like me Mac but ever thought your gear is bunk baloney?


----------



## doylejlw

MacUK said:


> Because your fcking massive fck off


Lol natty and still bigger stronger and better looking.


----------



## Yoshi

Smitch said:


> If you're eating 4000 cals a day and taking PED's and you're not growing then you're obviously not pushing it hard enough in the gym.
> 
> Don't go more often, just train more intensely when you're there.


Nice one mate, yeah I need to train harder but when my gym partner is working late find it harder to push my self when training solo


----------



## Queenie

MacUK said:


> Nice one mate, yeah I need to train harder but when my gym partner is working late find it harder to push my self when training solo


dont rely on other people. you gotta find it inside u to push yourself to your limits! x x


----------



## Smitch

MacUK said:


> Nice one mate, yeah I need to train harder but when my gym partner is working late find it harder to push my self when training solo


I train on my own and it's defo not as easy as you can't really do forced reps etc, but maybe chuck in a few extra sets to make up for it or even drop the weight down but increase reps?

Doesn't matter how you do it just fatigue the muscle as much as you can.


----------



## Yoshi

Wevans2303 said:


> I know you don't like me Mac but ever thought your gear is bunk baloney?


Never said I didnt like you bud, and yeah I'm pretty sure gear is find bud obv can't say to much on here about it


----------



## Yoshi

Smitch said:


> I train on my own and it's defo not as easy as you can't really do forced reps etc, but maybe chuck in a few extra sets to make up for it or even drop the weight down but increase reps?
> 
> Doesn't matter how you do it just fatigue the muscle as much as you can.


Sound advice mate! Reps when on pc


----------



## Yoshi

RXQueenie said:


> dont rely on other people. you gotta find it inside u to push yourself to your limits! x x


Yeah Gota get my focus back maybe mix my diet up Abit just eating chicken and broc gets depressing lol


----------



## Fat

What routine are you doing? Why not do something simplistic which works wonders 5x5 with a few isolations.


----------



## Yoshi

I was actually thinking this today, 5x5 heavy but a lot of machines in gym not a lot of free weights bud


----------



## Queenie

MacUK said:


> Yeah Gota get my focus back maybe mix my diet up Abit just eating chicken and broc gets depressing lol


all i eat is chicken, tuna, sweet potato, nuts, quark and shakes! i dont even care that its not varied... i like all of that food. make sure u add something that actually enjoy because youre less likely to eat it if it feels like a chore x x


----------



## Wevans2303

MacUK said:


> Never said I didnt like you bud, and yeah I'm pretty sure gear is find bud obv can't say to much on here about it


Cool, hope you sort your sh!t out and get gaining.


----------



## zak007

havent we already went over where you were going wrong mac and that was DIET? even you admitted it yourself.........

why the need to start going gym twice a day... in all honesty mate how many people do you know that do that

and one liners people are giving you advice take it like a man and stop spitting your dummy out every chance you get, people are trying to help you here and thats the attitude you show mate come on!

the training cant be that bad a mean studies show patients on gear grow without any training

mac post up your workout routine


----------



## Fat

he's eating 4k calories


----------



## Yoshi

Just under 3kcal comes from milk and whey shakes though


----------



## Queenie

MacUK said:


> Just under 3kcal comes from milk and whey shakes though


well thats not right. most of your cals should come from proper food imo. supplements are just that, they supplement your diet, they dont form it x x


----------



## MURPHYZ

RXQueenie said:


> well thats not right. most of your cals should come from proper food imo. supplements are just that, they supplement your diet, they dont form it x x


what Queenie said, u really could do with more solid food, 3/4 of ur calories come from shakes, u must be able to ****e thru the eye of a needle.


----------



## Fat

Yeah food is obviously better but 4k calories is still 4k calories and he should be gaining if it's above his maintenance.


----------



## zak007

MacUK said:


> Just under 3kcal comes from milk and whey shakes though


try and eat food even if you cant stomach it a never wanted to bulk before as I didnt have much of an appetite but itll slowly build up to you eating everything in sight

whats the training plan?


----------



## Queenie

Fat said:


> Yeah food is obviously better but 4k calories is still 4k calories and he should be gaining if it's above his maintenance.


fat if u read back a few pages, he wasnt getting the cals in previously due to work etc... x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Clean cals are clean cals, dont think it matters if you get them from shakes or food tbh, i think you would notice an energy difference in the gym. Still though would be easier and more filling to get them from food as you can structure your meals more than you can a shake.


----------



## TELBOR

How does this thread get so much support when its going round in circles pmsl 

Anyway, training 2 times a day....... Not for you at the moment.

Only train 2 times a day if the morning session is fasted cardio and the evening session is weight training, that's the only way training twice a day is beneficial imo.

Plus your CNS would be fooked and before you know it, your tired all the time, not growing and back to square one.

Keep it simple, train 4/5 times a week hitting the muscle groups, Eat big, Train hard and voila....... GROWTH!


----------



## Yoshi

Alot of machines in my gyms so may just pick 4 exercises for each muscle group and do 5x5

So two muscles a day

8 exercises 40 sets

Promotion should go through at work soon so should have more time and less stress on my hands


----------



## zak007

R0BR0ID said:


> How does this thread get so much support when its going round in circles pmsl
> 
> Anyway, training 2 times a day....... Not for you at the moment.
> 
> Only train 2 times a day if the morning session is fasted cardio and the evening session is weight training, that's the only way training twice a day is beneficial imo.
> 
> Plus your CNS would be fooked and before you know it, your tired all the time, not growing and back to square one.
> 
> Keep it simple, train 4/5 times a week hitting the muscle groups, Eat big, Train hard and voila....... GROWTH!


nice and simple a like it :thumb:


----------



## expletive

Forgive me if Im wrong but aren't the questions now being asked the most basic questions of all, bodybuilding 101.

Mac didn't you tell us you had all your training and diet sorted by a PT and basically told everyone to STFU when they commented on it, now you want their help.

I'm washing my hands of this whole sorry mess, moneys still on the table, see whoever on 14/2/13


----------



## Kennyken

Right diet today has/will be:

1 scoop milk protein.

500ml ff milk

1 scoop of oats

Handfull of frozen berries

3 raw eggs

1 tin of mackeral

Handfull of pasta

Tin of tuna

Pasta sauce

1 protein whey shake

2 rump steaks

1 jacket potatoe

Few florets of brocolii

1 pot of quark

Pint of milk

100g of cottage cheese


----------



## zak007

MacUK said:


> Alot of machines in my gyms so may just pick 4 exercises for each muscle group and do 5x5
> 
> So two muscles a day
> 
> 8 exercises 40 sets
> 
> Promotion should go through at work soon so should have more time and less stress on my hands


give us something like the following: (which was taken off simplyshredded.com)

Monday: Back

Deadlift 5×11-13

Lat Pull Downs 4×11-13

Bent Over Barbell Rows 4×11-13

Underhand Pull Ups 3×11-13

Seated Cable Rows 4×11-13

Overhand Pull Ups 1 set to failure

Tuesday: Chest

Incline Dumbbell Fly's 4×11-13

Incline Barbell Bench Press 5×11-13

Machine Fly's 4×11-13

Bench Press 5×11-13

Cable Fly's 3×11-13

Decline Machine Press 4×11-13

Push Ups 1 set to failure

Wednesday: Cardio

Interval Sprints (1 minute rest, 1 minute sprint for 5 sets)

Thursday: Legs

Leg Press 5×11-13

Leg Extensions 5×11-13

Lying Leg Curl 5×11-13

Donkey Calf Raises 6×11-13

Squats 4×11-13

Walking Lunges to failure

Friday: Arms

Seated Preacher Curls 4×11-13

French Curls (on decline) 5×11-13

Standing Hammer Curls 4×11-13

Tricep Pushdowns 5×11-13

Heavy Barbell Curl 3×11-13

Seated Overhead Tricep Extensions 3×11-13

Saturday: Abs

Cable Crunches 4×11-13

Arm & Leg Raises With Exercise Ball 4×11-13

Alternating Leg Ups 4×11-13

Running Plank 4×11-13

Torso Twist with Medicine Ball 4×11-13

Alternating Toe Touches 4×11-13

Hanging Leg Raises 1 set to failure

Sunday: Shoulders

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 5×11-13

Seated Dumbbell Side Raises 5×11-13

Seated Dumbbell Front Raises 3×11-13

Barbell Shrugs 4×11-13

Barbell Standing Military Press 4×11-13

Standing Dumbbell Arnold Presses 3×11-13

*this is an example and imo is way too much *


----------



## doylejlw

Ain't there someone experienced on here that lives near you?


----------



## zak007

Kennyken said:


> Right diet today has/will be:
> 
> 1 scoop milk protein.
> 
> 500ml ff milk
> 
> 1 scoop of oats
> 
> Handfull of frozen berries
> 
> 3 raw eggs
> 
> 1 tin of mackeral
> 
> Handfull of pasta
> 
> Tin of tuna
> 
> Pasta sauce
> 
> 1 protein whey shake
> 
> 2 rump steaks
> 
> 1 jacket potatoe
> 
> Few florets of brocolii
> 
> 1 pot of quark
> 
> Pint of milk
> 
> 100g of cottage cheese


a proper post!! congrats its been a while pmsl

you back at the gym yet?


----------



## Kennyken

No just been my cardio back on track. Skipping everyday. But this week is back to gym after my injury


----------



## flinty90

Rq355 said:


> a proper post!! congrats its been a while pmsl
> 
> you back at the gym yet?


yeah he back sweeping the floor !!! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Rq355 said:


> a proper post!!


X2!

Can't ask for more than this, each day do the same and you'll be laughing Kenny


----------



## Kennyken

Thanks flintoff. Ukm resident jester x


----------



## zak007

flinty90 said:


> yeah he back sweeping the floor !!! lol


your posts never fail to amuse me haha have some reps


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Thanks flintoff. Ukm resident jester i love you flinty x


no need mate i know you do


----------



## zak007

Kennyken said:


> No just been my cardio back on track. Skipping everyday. But this week is back to gym after my injury


good stuff mate get on it!


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Thanks flintoff. Ukm resident jester x


no your the joke here bro X


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> no your the joke here bro X


Thanks


----------



## expletive

My final word on this.

Let me point you to a thread

In this thread a group of men have work tirelessly to improve themselves over the last 3 months, some have dropped out, a core group remain.

Im not going to talk about myself here but about the other guys in the thread, they have overcomed far more sh!t in the three months than both of you put together, and they have always looked for ways to overcome it.

They have overcome, injury, illness, car crashes and death of loved ones.

Now they may not have the best physiques or be the biggest, but one thing they have got over you two in abundance is dedication and balls.

Kennyken, macuk, you guys could learn a thing or too from these fellas

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/164455-official-tale-9-men.html


----------



## Kennyken

Explentive I think that's a bit unfair tbh. I for a start have only stopped due to a very painful injury. I can't afford to be off work injured as I have a little boy

This competition has only been going for just under 2 months also so still both in early stages.

I thought the journal was to write emotions also and any problems.


----------



## expletive

Not unfair at all mate


----------



## Kennyken

Ok fair enough.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Ok fair enough.


pmsl

unfair or fair enough mate hahahah

you cant even make your mind up about that X


----------



## Kennyken

Well I think the comment is unfair imo. But explentive is welcome to his


----------



## MURPHYZ

tbf, i dont think expletive was being unfair, i been followin the other journal and the guys have all had problems, but they just knuckled down and got on with it, im the same myself, i work long days in a physical job, i got 3 young kids and i train.


----------



## Yoshi

Right I'm going back to old diet and training program:

4am pro shake

Back to sleep

8am scam eggs pro shake oats

11am chicken broc pro shake

1:30 chicken broc pro shake

3:00 chicken broc pro shake

5:00 tuna salad pro shake

6:30 gym

Pre jacked

Post pro shake oats

8:00 omelette peppers

10:00 casin before bed

Next cycle

Test p 500mg

Mast p 300mg

Npp 300mg

Ghrp 6 and cjc 100mg x3 morning noon night

Keep it simple off cycle heavy compound lifts on cycle a lot more supersets

Training today:

Chest

Bench 8 reps 4 sets

Incline 8 reps 4 sets

Chest incline machine 8 reps 3 sets

Chest pull over machine 8 reps 3 sets

Dumbbell flyes 6 reps 3 sets

I was dying at this point

Triceps

Pull down 10 reps 4 sets

Skull crushers 8 reps 4 sets

Dips 4 sets failure

Really happy with going back to old routine, each exercise 1 warm up set

Finished with 20 min jog


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Right I'm going back to old diet and training program:
> 
> 4am pro shake
> 
> Back to sleep
> 
> 8am scam eggs pro shake oats
> 
> 11am chicken broc pro shake
> 
> 1:30 chicken broc pro shake
> 
> 3:00 chicken broc pro shake
> 
> 5:00 tuna salad pro shake
> 
> 6:30 gym
> 
> Pre jacked
> 
> Post pro shake oats
> 
> 8:00 omelette peppers
> 
> 10:00 casin before bed
> 
> Next cycle
> 
> Test p 500mg
> 
> Mast p 300mg
> 
> Npp 300mg
> 
> Ghrp 6 and cjc 100mg x3 morning noon night
> 
> Keep it simple off cycle heavy compound lifts on cycle a lot more supersets
> 
> Training today:
> 
> Chest
> 
> Bench 8 reps 4 sets
> 
> Incline 8 reps 4 sets
> 
> Chest incline machine 8 reps 3 sets
> 
> Chest pull over machine 8 reps 3 sets
> 
> Dumbbell flyes 6 reps 3 sets
> 
> I was dying at this point
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Pull down 10 reps 4 sets
> 
> Skull crushers 8 reps 4 sets
> 
> Dips 4 sets failure
> 
> Really happy with going back to old routine, each exercise 1 warm up set
> 
> Finished with 20 min jog


4am shake, not really worth it.

Why wake up mid sleep (growing time) to have a shake and risk not dropping back off??? Seems OTT to me.

What weight are you pushing in these sessions, always good to see


----------



## infernal0988

MacUK said:


> Right I'm going back to old diet and training program:
> 
> 4am pro shake
> 
> Back to sleep
> 
> 8am scam eggs pro shake oats
> 
> 11am chicken broc pro shake
> 
> 1:30 chicken broc pro shake
> 
> 3:00 chicken broc pro shake
> 
> 5:00 tuna salad pro shake
> 
> 6:30 gym
> 
> Pre jacked
> 
> Post pro shake oats
> 
> 8:00 omelette peppers
> 
> 10:00 casin before bed
> 
> Next cycle
> 
> Test p 500mg
> 
> Mast p 300mg
> 
> Npp 300mg
> 
> Ghrp 6 and cjc 100mg x3 morning noon night
> 
> Keep it simple off cycle heavy compound lifts on cycle a lot more supersets
> 
> Training today:
> 
> Chest
> 
> Bench 8 reps 4 sets
> 
> Incline 8 reps 4 sets
> 
> Chest incline machine 8 reps 3 sets
> 
> Chest pull over machine 8 reps 3 sets
> 
> Dumbbell flyes 6 reps 3 sets
> 
> I was dying at this point
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Pull down 10 reps 4 sets
> 
> Skull crushers 8 reps 4 sets
> 
> Dips 4 sets failure
> 
> Really happy with going back to old routine, each exercise 1 warm up set
> 
> Finished with 20 min jog


Why not just have a casein shake before bed instead of the 4am shake?


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> Why not just have a casein shake before bed instead of the 4am shake?


He does, at 10pm


----------



## Fat

You're over-thinking things. just eat, train and sleep 8 hours a day.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mac , I have noticed marked improvement training a bodypart twice a week in the short time I have been training under Griffs eye. I personally think it would be a good move, but u dont need to train twice a day, that's just silly. I personally think you should fcuk all the supersets and sh1t off and concentrate on the basics, u can start fcuking about with all that guff in the future!

If you fancy a chat about it, drop us an email.


----------



## Uk_mb

Wat a tit

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

MacUK said:


> Right I'm going back to old diet and training program:
> 
> 4am pro shake
> 
> Back to sleep
> 
> 8am scam eggs pro shake oats
> 
> 11am chicken broc pro shake
> 
> 1:30 chicken broc pro shake
> 
> 3:00 chicken broc pro shake
> 
> 5:00 tuna salad pro shake
> 
> 6:30 gym
> 
> Pre jacked
> 
> Post pro shake oats
> 
> 8:00 omelette peppers
> 
> 10:00 casin before bed
> 
> Next cycle
> 
> Test p 500mg
> 
> *Mast p 300mg*
> 
> Npp 300mg
> 
> Ghrp 6 and cjc 100mg x3 morning noon night
> 
> Keep it simple off cycle heavy compound lifts on cycle a lot more supersets
> 
> Training today:
> 
> Chest
> 
> Bench 8 reps 4 sets
> 
> Incline 8 reps 4 sets
> 
> Chest incline machine 8 reps 3 sets
> 
> Chest pull over machine 8 reps 3 sets
> 
> Dumbbell flyes 6 reps 3 sets
> 
> I was dying at this point
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Pull down 10 reps 4 sets
> 
> Skull crushers 8 reps 4 sets
> 
> Dips 4 sets failure
> 
> Really happy with going back to old routine, each exercise 1 warm up set
> 
> Finished with 20 min jog


Mast is a waste of money imo, spend it on more test or tren E instead


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mast is a waste of money imo, spend it on more test or tren E instead


*cough!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> *cough!


Tren cough?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren cough?


Yes :lol:

Mast cough


----------



## flinty90

Its all a waste of money if your just a bag of spunk lifting fcuk all weight lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Its all a waste of money if your just a bag of spunk lifting fcuk all weight lol...


Lol there's less fuking training going on in here than the L-unit sees in a week.


----------



## Fatstuff

macs got his head down training now, no time to chat about it


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> macs got his head down training now, no time to chat about it


U sure hes not just backed out again

:laugh:


----------



## Yoshi

I'm flat out at work and training, program kindly provided by fat stuff


----------



## Yoshi

Can't all sit on here pretending to be mods flinty lol


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Can't all sit on here pretending to be mods flinty lol


Shut up you fcukin pussy. you make my bum laugh...


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> U sure hes not just backed out again
> 
> :laugh:


Mate you got to actually start and get into it before you can back out ...


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> Shut up you fcukin pussy. you make my bum laugh...


 :lol: :lol: wat does that mean lmfao


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> :lol: :lol: wat does that mean lmfao


He's still abit sore after Milkys promotion ... Lol


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> He's still abit sore after Milkys promotion ... Lol


Pmsl! Bet Milky's sore too after what they did to him for his promotion


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Bet Milky's sore too after what they did to him for his promotion


Did they do the thing u do to urself. Well you and bernice the butt plug


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Did they do the thing u do to urself. Well you and bernice the butt plug


We're not all from Blackpool mate, I've told you before what you do up there isn't normal mate lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Ur missus loves it up here.


----------



## Yoshi

On cruise at the moment down to 13.4 stone, look better though guns still same but started to see abs now, finding it hard to increase weight at the moment, finding I have to have 2 scoops of jacked pre workout but keeps me up most of the night


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> On cruise at the moment down to 13.4 stone, look better though guns still same but started to see abs now, finding it hard to increase weight at the moment, finding I have to have 2 scoops of jacked pre workout but keeps me up most of the night


Guns are same ??? what small you mean ?


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> On cruise at the moment down to 13.4 stone, look better though guns still same but started to see abs now, finding it hard to increase weight at the moment, finding I have to have 2 scoops of jacked pre workout but keeps me up most of the night


3things

1. Abs are gay. who cares?

2. Eat more

3. Cut down on the jack3d then

Oh and 4. Ur bent


----------



## TELBOR

Uk_mb said:


> 3things
> 
> 1. Abs are gay. who cares?
> 
> 2. Eat more
> 
> 3. Cut down on the jack3d then


X2

Plus who cares about gun size!!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Rob has 6inch guns. (Both combined) but to make up for it he has that 3inch shlong !!


----------



## TELBOR

Uk_mb said:


> Rob has 6inch guns. (Both combined) but to make up for it he has that 3inch shlong !!


I'm happy with those numbers mate 

Being generous with the man meat, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> 3things
> 
> 1. Abs are gay. who cares?
> 
> 2. Eat more
> 
> 3. Cut down on the jack3d then
> 
> Oh and 4. Ur bent


And 5.monsterballs is getting repped for this post lol..


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> And 5.monsterballs is getting repped for this post lol..


----------



## Uk_mb

Mac ur down to 13.4??

I thort u said u got up to 16stone on cycle?

And uve not long been off have you?


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> And 5.monsterballs is getting repped for this post lol..





Uk_mb said:


> Mac ur down to 13.4??
> 
> I thort u said u got up to 16stone on cycle?
> 
> And uve not long been off have you?


That was him and kenny stood on scales together though mate. so basically we have just lost kenny pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb

Pmsl

Where's kenny gone?

Second thoughts, u did see the size of his sharps dustbin. Maybe he was going thru a saftey run though and fell in lmao


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> Mac ur down to 13.4??
> 
> I thort u said u got up to 16stone on cycle?
> 
> And uve not long been off have you?


Lol mate tbh I've totally lost track of who's on what, how long they've been on for and what the purpose of this journal is???


----------



## expletive

The purpose of this comp is who can do the best willy helicopter next year isn't it


----------



## Fatstuff

expletive said:


> The purpose of this comp is who can do the best willy helicopter next year isn't it


Might as well be


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> The purpose of this comp is who can do the best willy helicopter next year isn't it


This will come fown to who is the tallest pr1ck lol ...


----------



## Uk_mb

I searched thru sum pages earlier cos i wanted to find spac's "stats" lol

Mac's cycle changed every 6-7 days lol.

I saw 4g, 2g, 1g and i even saw 400mg test lol. Sometimes he was running eq, sometimes prop, sometimes deca lmao

I think i saw 100mg dbol a few times


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> I searched thru sum pages earlier cos i wanted to find spac's "stats" lol
> 
> Mac's cycle changed every 6-7 days lol.
> 
> I saw 4g, 2g, 1g and i even saw 400mg test lol. Sometimes he was running eq, sometimes prop, sometimes deca lmao
> 
> I think i saw 100mg dbol a few times


The only consistent thing was the smell of bullsh1t! :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> The only consistent thing was the smell of bullsh1t! :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Kennyken

Jesus christ I'm still here reading these post lol. Might not be much updates regarding training etc but its the funniest. I'm just used to be slated now lol

I promise from tomorrow I'll start writing on here again and when my test arrives and decent things start happening I'll log everything.

Is there a way of practicing injecting without any test ??


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, get some vitamin b12 if u want or just use test like a normal person.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Jesus christ I'm still here reading these post lol. Might not be much updates regarding training etc but its the funniest. I'm just used to be slated now lol
> 
> I promise from tomorrow I'll start writing on here again and when my test arrives and decent things start happening I'll log everything.
> 
> Is there a way of practicing injecting without any test ??


yes mate just use air in

your barrel. Get it right into your main vein though or you could lose weight x


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes mate just use air in
> 
> your barrel. Get it right into your main vein though or you could lose weight x


Kenny please don't actually do that lol x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Kenny i find the best way to inject is straight down the japs eye, seriously. Hold your willy at the tip and squeeze a little so japs eye opens and then push a green in, its painless.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> yes mate just use air in
> 
> your barrel. Get it right into your main vein though or you could lose weight x


**** so thats where i'm going wrong, im so dumb i've been putting test in my barrels and shooting into the muscle, i'm gonna do an air shot tonight i'll report back in a week and let u know how i get on, only side i can think of would be farting from all the air.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mr_Morocco said:


> Kenny i find the best way to inject is straight down the japs eye, seriously. Hold your willy at the tip and squeeze a little so japs eye opens and then push a green in, its painless.


OUCH, that is all.


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> yes mate just use air in
> 
> your barrel. Get it right into your main vein though or you could lose weight x


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Kenny i find the best way to inject is straight down the japs eye, seriously. Hold your willy at the tip and squeeze a little so japs eye opens and then push a green in, its painless.


You fuking idiot! Straight in to your nuts is the best way. Where else would you want test but in your nuts?!?

Pmsl


----------



## Kennyken

WTF does "dat dere cell tech" mean ? I see it everywhere ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Reference to muscle techs creatine product called cell tech. Just used as a generic product in a sarcastic way when somebody asks how so and so got so big etc


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Reference to muscle techs creatine product called cell tech. Just used as a generic product in a sarcastic way when somebody asks how so and so got so big etc


Cheers Mate. Thought it was used sarcastically. How's things ben ?


----------



## Kennyken

Right back to my journal today with some proper training and eating....

working nights tonight so have cooked most of my food now, which consists of:

Homemade smoothie-

half pint of orange juice

handful of frozen berries

scoop of ground oats

scoop of milk protein

5 raw eggs

+ multi vit and cod liver oil tablet

2 white flakey fish fillets + handfull of boiled potatoes + tspoons of EVOO

2 white flakey fish fillets + half cup or rice + tspoon of EVOO

2 white flakey fish fillets + handfull of paste + tspoon of EVOO

2 Rump steaks and some steamed broccoli


----------



## Kennyken

Good choice of foods?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Good choice of foods?


Choice ok. variety sh1t though...


----------



## Kennyken

I'll swap the meats daily to what I'm feeling. I'm keeping the steaks tho as they are very high in protein


----------



## Fatstuff

nout wrong with the steaks, i think flinty was referring to the fish and rice cake scenario u got going on lol


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> nout wrong with the steaks, i think flinty was referring to the fish and rice cake scenario u got going on lol


I will be swapping just that was in the freezer this morning. The fish is cheap. Easy to cook and quick to eat


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> I will be swapping just that was in the freezer this morning. The fish is cheap. Easy to cook and quick to eat


from what i have seen u get plenty of variety any way mate in the long run so i wouldnt be too worried


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> from what i have seen u get plenty of variety any way mate in the long run so i wouldnt be too worried


I try and mix things up as much as I can


----------



## Kennyken

First day back in the gym today:

Doing very short intense sessions 5 times a week. Want to spend less time in there and keep my intensity there. So today I did:

5 min warm up on treadmill

4x12 flat bench

4x12 skull crushers

Training this way so I can spend less time training and if I'm going 5 times a week I can get a decent run


----------



## Kennyken

Dinner was 2x rump steaks with loads of steamed veg

Might need some ideas for steak toppings tho...


----------



## Kennyken

Is mac still about ?


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Is mac still about ?


No idea mate. Seems to pop in now and again!


----------



## Kennyken

I was expecting mac to be bigger then the last update pics ?


----------



## Uk_mb

I understand the 5min warm up pumping blood round the body but that time wud b much better spent warming up the muscle ur working on (light, high reps)

stick some weights up mate. Whats ur current bench


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> I was expecting mac to be bigger then the last update pics ?


loving the mind games!!!!


----------



## damerush

Has there been any pb's over the last 154 pages? Never really see any numbers.


----------



## Uk_mb

damerush said:


> Has there been any pb's over the last 154 pages? Never really see any numbers.


I think we know mac's PB bench. 390kg. A side maybe? He didnt specify


----------



## Dux

damerush said:


> Has there been any pb's over the last 154 pages? Never really see any numbers.


I don't think there's been much training, just inane questions, bullsh1t amounts of gear use and terrible diets.


----------



## tyramhall

Dux said:


> I don't think there's been much training, just inane questions, bullsh1t amounts of gear use and terrible diets.


dont hold back mate lol!!!


----------



## Uk_mb

tyramhall said:


> dont hold back mate lol!!!


It true lol

Along with mac's 15 double chicken burgers and 147 shakes a day. Not to mention the 16gallon's of milk he gets through.

No wonder his bird is scared of him.


----------



## tyramhall

Looks like kenny has got his determination back. Just hope the competition gets to the summer atleast!


----------



## RACK

what's the 2 month progress report for both?


----------



## Uk_mb

RACK said:


> what's the 2 month progress report for both?


[email protected]


----------



## Mr_Morocco

what competition pmsl

one has managed to lose muslce whilst on AAS and the other i dont even know


----------



## Yoshi

I've gone from 13 stone to 14 stone increasing bf by 2-4%

You know i'm going to stop posting here because it's just generally depressing...

I'm not even bothered about the money £100 is nothing, good luck


----------



## zak007

MacUK said:


> I've gone from 13 stone to 14 stone increasing bf by 2-4%
> 
> You know i'm going to stop posting here because it's just generally depressing...
> 
> I'm not even bothered about the money £100 is nothing, good luck


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> I've gone from 13 stone to 14 stone increasing bf by 2-4%
> 
> You know i'm going to stop posting here because it's just generally depressing...
> 
> I'm not even bothered about the money £100 is nothing, good luck


Im pretty sure u said u weighed 16+ stone once lol

£100 is nothing. Well yes... It can be 5 x £20 notes. 10 x £10 notes, 3 x £20 and 4 x £10 notes, 1 x £20 1 x £10 and 14 x £5. Use ur head u tool


----------



## Queenie

One for u balls x x


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 81782
> One for u balls x x


looking fit queenie .


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> looking fit queenie .


That's my best angles x x


----------



## Uk_mb

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 81782
> One for u balls x x


U no my ex??


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> U no my ex??


Clearly I do. I leant her my bikini!! X x


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> That's my best angles x x


i like the normal sized hula hoop next to the one on the lefts foot .


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> i like the normal sized hula hoop next to the one on the lefts foot .


They attempted hula hoops with their kankles x x


----------



## BIG BUCK

MacUK said:


> I've gone from 13 stone to 14 stone increasing bf by 2-4%
> 
> You know i'm going to stop posting here because it's just generally depressing...
> 
> I'm not even bothered about the money £100 is nothing, good luck


so you've put a stone of fat on? was that the competition?, sorry i've not read through the whole thread


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> They attempted hula hoops with their kankles x x


or its the bikini bra under wire :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

BB2 said:


> so you've put a stone of fat on? was that the competition?, sorry i've not read through the whole thread


im not sure even i could do that :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> I've gone from 13 stone to 14 stone increasing bf by 2-4%
> 
> You know i'm going to stop posting here because it's just generally depressing...
> 
> I'm not even bothered about the money £100 is nothing, good luck


I got to agree with mac. It's getting slightly depressing

I've had a back injury and had to have a month off training. It's only 2 months in and the reason I've got my determination back is because I can physically train now and not get out of bed by sliding my head off the pillow and onto my knees on the floor

I also do shift work and travel round the country for work. I have a 2 year old son which I have to see. I do my best to train and eat and to fit it round everything else.

This might not be good enough by some people routines but it's all I can and do my best at it.

If everyone wants me and mac to restart the comp then that's fine by me with new regular lifts updates and progress pica then that's fine by my but everyone needs to keep this thread semi serious ?


----------



## damerush

Just throw us a bone occasionally to whet our appetites, some training numbers or something.


----------



## Kennyken

damerush said:


> Just throw us a bone occasionally to whet our appetites, some training numbers or something.


Restart the comp then ???


----------



## damerush

Kennyken said:


> Restart the comp then ???


Just post it in here, for instance what was your last workout and what did you do?


----------



## Kennyken

damerush said:


> Just post it in here, for instance what was your last workout and what did you do?


I write that everyone session anyway mate. Have a look through the pages of crap lol


----------



## Fat

Don't give up guys! here's something for a bit of motivation


----------



## damerush

Kennyken said:


> I write that everyone session anyway mate. Have a look through the pages of crap lol


 I guess it is a little hard to find sometimes. If it does all go a little pear shaped you can just get some synthol for feb!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

the reason everyone takes the p!ss is because neither of you have made this journal what its suposed to be. You both hardly ever post, hardly any training routines, diets etc well Kenny has a few times to be fair. I reckon you should just start your own journal Kenny


----------



## Kennyken

Mr_Morocco said:


> the reason everyone takes the p!ss is because neither of you have made this journal what its suposed to be. You both hardly ever post, hardly any training routines, diets etc well Kenny has a few times to be fair. I reckon you should just start your own journal Kenny


I did my first month but then injured my upper back so lost alot of motivation. Il see how this journal goes afgan


----------



## Yoshi

I've got a lot on lately and my personal life is more important then uk-m. Best you start your own thread kenny.

I'm in this for personal achievement not here to impress anyone, don't care I'm not as big as people here I'm happy with my gains and size and don't plan on being 14 stone ripped or 24 stone massive.

I don't post here to get pointless insults, don't get them in real life so I not going to be talked to like a Cnut over the Internet.

*ducann valtine voice from dragons den*

" and for that reason,I'm out "


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> I've got a lot on lately and my personal life is more important then uk-m. Best you start your own thread kenny.
> 
> I'm in this for personal achievement not here to impress anyone, don't care I'm not as big as people here I'm happy with my gains and size and don't plan on being 14 stone ripped or 24 stone massive.
> 
> I don't post here to get pointless insults, don't get them in real life so I not going to be talked to like a Cnut over the Internet.
> 
> *ducann valtine voice from dragons den*
> 
> " and for that reason,I'm out "












Ps. Who is duncan valtine?


----------



## Fat




----------



## damerush

Ahhhhh Ducann Valtine!


----------



## Uk_mb

Ahh sh1t.

The signs on his gyms must have spelt it wrong then.

Either that or... Spac's a spac


----------



## MRSTRONG

tbh all ive heard from mac or kenny is excuse`s .

we all have lives we all have our own sh1t to deal with but its mental toughness that makes us put our body through pain .

maybe you two are not cut out for weightlifting .


----------



## Queenie

damerush said:


> Ahhhhh Ducann Valtine!


Good strong Viking name! X x


----------



## RACK

Don't get this, I got sooooooo much stick for bulking, now gettin stick for still being fat after dropping 2 and half stone, been goin through an absolute gut wrenching break up, might not have a job, trying to save for a house deposite, got a car that takes more juice than me and a few personal probs I won't go into yet still managin to do a contest prep just for a stupid bet with no money involved.

If you want something bad enough you'll do it.

I'm not taking a "Holier than thou" attitude here what so ever but sticking to a BB lifestyle isn't for all, might be just better to both agree to call the comp off and just do your own thing to keep yourselves happy. The reason people are postin digs is because a what could have been a good comp has just died in 8 weeks


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Don't get this, I got sooooooo much stick for bulking, now gettin stick for still being fat after dropping 2 and half stone, been goin through an absolute gut wrenching break up, might not have a job, trying to save for a house deposite, got a car that takes more juice than me and a few personal probs I won't go into yet still managin to do a contest prep just for a stupid bet with no money involved.
> 
> If you want something bad enough you'll do it.
> 
> I'm not taking a "Holier than thou" attitude here what so ever but sticking to a BB lifestyle isn't for all, might be just better to both agree to call the comp off and just do your own thing to keep yourselves happy. The reason people are postin digs is because a what could have been a good comp has just died in 8 weeks


Sorry to hear about that mate. as far as this journal is concrrned i should have called it. "let the excuses commence" lol... cnuts


----------



## Kennyken

Can i have this as my own journal then?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Can i have this as my own journal then?


Just fcukin train you c0ck faced cnut x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Just fcukin train you c0ck faced cnut x


Pmsl! To log what JennyJen??


----------



## Thatcca

If Mac truly has gone from the competition and Kenneth is still looking to keep it going then I'd be willing to step in.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Thatcca said:


> If Mac truly has gone from the competition and Kenneth is still looking to keep it going then I'd be willing to step in.


All you need to do is train for one whole week and you will win ...


----------



## flinty90

lol ewan . Class. Or eat a chicken breast lol


----------



## Uk_mb

ewen said:


> All you need to do is train for one whole week and you will win ...


LMA0


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> If Mac truly has gone from the competition and Kenneth is still looking to keep it going then I'd be willing to step in.


What do you look like now?


----------



## Kennyken

ok everyone will everyone give me another chance if i update daily from now on and show all you cnuts that im serious????


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> What do you look like now?


6 ft

83 kg (183lbs in old money)

Too much fat, about 23%

Lifts:

Bench 60kg

Squat 75kg

Dead 140kg

So I'm probably lighter and weaker than you Ken.

But I'm consistent and determined.


----------



## flinty90

I will give you another chance kenny if you post up what routine your following. what split. your calorie and macro goals for each day. your ultimate goal. and pics of your current condition. othrwise im closing this journal....


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> I will give you another chance kenny if you post up what routine your following. what split. your calorie and macro goals for each day. your ultimate goal. and pics of your current condition. othrwise im closing this journal....


I think youve killed him !!

His brain cant take all those questions!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kennyken said:


> ok everyone will everyone give me another chance if i update daily from now on and show all you cnuts that im serious????


yes but only to take the pi55 .


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

I Think weight increments and deincrements should also be includes as strength progress indicator, after 158 pages, even When there was any training/diet and ever so changing aas cycles, I don't think there was a single mention of this??


----------



## zak007

big flintys putting his foot down in the only thing he can do is close this thread because he wasnt elected to be a mod and doesnt have access to the ban hammer


----------



## Kennyken

Right im at work at the min so il tell you everything now and do the pics later:

My split is:

Pull:

Deadlifts

Pedlay rows

wide grip pull ups

Barbell curl

Push:

Flat bench

Military press

Dips

Skull crushers

Legs:

Squats

SL deadlifts

Standing Calf raises

15 mins cardio after each session @ 4mph on incline treadmill

Diet is:

Calories: 3330

Protein: 300

Carbs: 300

Fats: 80

Im 96kg and about 23% bf aiming for 15% BF and to weigh 16ST

Starting a test course soon @600-800mg per week for 12-16 weeks


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

That macro nutrient breakdown comes to 3120. Looking at it I take it you are going for 40/40/20 p/c/f split...remember carbs and protein are 4 kcals per gram and fats are 9kcals. Looks like a good routine split, what current weights did u get up to before the back probs etc are u starting back with them or dropping it a bit?


----------



## flinty90

Rq355 said:


> big flintys putting his foot down in the only thing he can do is close this thread because he wasnt elected to be a mod and doesnt have access to the ban hammer


Haha. shut it cnut x


----------



## zak007

flinty90 said:


> Haha. shut it cnut x


hahaha time for you to get some harassment lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Right im at work at the min so il tell you everything now and do the pics later:
> 
> My split is:
> 
> Pull:
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Pedlay rows
> 
> wide grip pull ups
> 
> Barbell curl
> 
> Push:
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> Military press
> 
> Dips
> 
> Skull crushers
> 
> Legs:
> 
> Squats
> 
> SL deadlifts
> 
> Standing Calf raises
> 
> 15 mins cardio after each session @ 4mph on incline treadmill
> 
> Diet is:
> 
> Calories: 3330
> 
> Protein: 300
> 
> Carbs: 300
> 
> Fats: 80
> 
> Im 96kg and about 23% bf aiming for 15% BF and to weigh 16ST
> 
> Starting a test course soon @600-800mg per week for 12-16 weeks


Good for you Jenny. Remember despite all the stick this is about you and what you want to do. If you want to do this for yourself then do it and people will help you. If you don't then don't. It's your call.

The above is all ok. The routine you'd be better off with though IMO is strong lifts 5x5. It's very simple, offers regular progression to keep you motivated and most importantly it works!

And ffs research your cycle fully before you stick yourself. 

Good luck.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Good for you Jenny. Remember despite all the stick this is about you and what you want to do. If you want to do this for yourself then do it and people will help you. If you don't then don't. It's your call.
> 
> The above is all ok. The routine you'd be better off with though IMO is strong lifts 5x5. It's very simple, offers regular progression to keep you motivated and most importantly it works!
> 
> And ffs research your cycle fully before you stick yourself.
> 
> Good luck.


Tbf nout wrong with his routine, don't give him options ffs


----------



## tyramhall

So has mac gone????

It might be best for you to do your own journal kenny. A fresh start and all that!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> So has mac gone????
> 
> It might be best for you to do your own journal kenny. A fresh start and all that!


Mac was never here !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> Mac was never here !!!


Has he deleated all his posts again :lol:

Hope so


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Mac was never here !!!


Good point flinty! I knew derp down it wouldnt last!

Atleast kenny is trying to save it now!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Good point flinty! I knew derp down it wouldnt last!
> 
> Atleast kenny is trying to save it now!


Kenny is a cnut !!! but i cant not love him !!!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Kenny is a cnut !!! but i cant not love him !!!


Maybe mac is taking another break lol!


----------



## Fatstuff

Mac is too busy in the gym I told u lot this!! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Mac is too busy in the gym I told u lot this!! Lol


has he won a cleaning contract or something ???


----------



## Kennyken

Shall i start another thread of my own???


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Shall i start another thread of my own???


no . as no one would be interested mate pmsl !! seriously they wouldnt


----------



## Kennyken

the only reason this thread had so many followers was because it was yours right??


----------



## Robbie

I've posted loads of updates on my journal (missed a few out though because of laptop issues)

Can I have the £100?


----------



## Dux

This thread and "competition" needs to be deleted and put out of its misery.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> the only reason this thread had so many followers was because it was yours right??


No not at all. it had so many followers cos it was a good idea, it was a nice gesture, and we thought it might be a good read as it was a good goal for you both. but seeing as your both about as useful as an open ended condom mate and your both just full of excuses , then its lost its support and people just think its a take p1ss journal with no actual content...

now you have a journal here. you have a chance to put things right here. who the fcuk is going to go elsewehere to read your journal when you cant even update this one when it was a great idea and still could be...

i tell you what this other lad that was interested in going up against you i will let him come into this too.. so there are 3 of you going against each other or if mac has fcuked off then you two !!!

see if you can pull this around..

or you can go make your own journal by all means but forget the prize money for any competition from me !!!


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> No not at all. it had so many followers cos it was a good idea, it was a nice gesture, and we thought it might be a good read as it was a good goal for you both. but seeing as your both about as useful as an open ended condom mate and your both just full of excuses , then its lost its support and people just think its a take p1ss journal with no actual content...
> 
> now you have a journal here. you have a chance to put things right here. who the fcuk is going to go elsewehere to read your journal when you cant even update this one when it was a great idea and still could be...
> 
> i tell you what this other lad that was interested in going up against you i will let him come into this too.. so there are 3 of you going against each other or if mac has fcuked off then you two !!!
> 
> see if you can pull this around..
> 
> or you can go make your own journal by all means but forget the prize money for any competition from me !!!


sweet mate. like i say im not interested in the money. I can now see where i went wrong and hopefully not full into the same again.

im still interested in that new contender too so message him flinty please.

Id like to start the year fresh too


----------



## BIG BUCK

What a fuccking joke! How hard is it to pin a bit of test and press a few weights?

If I ever catch up with either of you two I'll take the hour I've just lost out on your faces!


----------



## flinty90

Ok kenny i have just messaged Thatcca to see if he wants to be in this comp.. this is your last chance !!!


----------



## Kennyken

and flinty if he doesnt il go against you ?


----------



## Queenie

I'll go against flinty  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

BB2 said:


> What a fuccking joke! How hard is it to pin a bit of test and press a few weights?
> 
> If I ever catch up with either of you two I'll take the hour I've just lost out on your faces!


u may never catch up with them mate, they got a good 6kg on u


----------



## Fatstuff

mac is still training, he e-mailed me saying things are going well, just bare with him lol


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> and flinty if he doesnt il go against you ?


Now that would be my money saying in my back pocket... im going to be fcukin immense by this time next year ... whilst you will still be wondering what the fcuk to eat !!!


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I'll go against flinty  x x


 :wub:


----------



## Kennyken

Flinty being a mod could you tell me why explentive in banned???


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Flinty being a mod could you tell me why explentive in banned???


im not a mod !!

probably cos he is on another website similair to this one as a mod ?? i dont know


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> im not a mod !!
> 
> probably cos he is on another website similair to this one as a mod ?? i dont know


 :ban: lol


----------



## Fatstuff

JM is banned as well


----------



## Kennyken

got my test today boys!!!


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> JM is banned as well


yeah i saw that ...why??


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> JM is banned as well


maybe its the same website pmsl !!


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> got my test today boys!!!


what test mate ?? your theory test ??


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> maybe its the same website pmsl !!


why would you be banned if your a mod on another site???


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> why would you be banned if your a mod on another site???


PM a mod and see


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> what test mate ?? your theory test ??


cnut.....Burr labs tri test 400 ...got 2x 10ml bottles


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> why would you be banned if your a mod on another site???


u might get banned if u passed on the site to another member via pm, just a theory mind :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> cnut.....Burr labs tri test 400 ...got 2x 10ml bottles


what u waitin for kenneth, pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> what u waitin for kenneth, pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin pin


next sunday mate i will be lol....already nervous


----------



## flinty90

Kenny please dont pm me asking for why people have been banned i dont know .. i presume its cos of another website but thats all im saying !!


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Kenny please dont pm me asking for why people have been banned i dont know .. i presume its cos of another website but thats all im saying !!


you told me to pm a mod????


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> next sunday mate i will be lol....already nervous


lol why wait u plum, it takes weeks to get going anyway, go upstairs now and pin


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> lol why wait u plum, it takes weeks to get going anyway, go upstairs now and pin


dont be a cnut mate. he isnt even training never mind pinning !!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> dont be a cnut mate. he isnt even training never mind pinning !!


i was like a kid in a sweet shop first time i jabbed, i couldnt wait to do it lol - now i cant stand it fcukin ballache


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> i was like a kid in a sweet shop first time i jabbed, i couldnt wait to do it lol - now i cant stand it fcukin ballache


mate i dread every jab day... i was more excited about my first one when i had plucked the courage to go that road, but the more you do i think the worse i get tbf..


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> mate i dread every jab day... i was more excited about my first one when i had plucked the courage to go that road, but the more you do i think the worse i get tbf..


why does it get worse?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> why does it get worse?


it doesnt get worse per se mate i personally just dont enjoy doing it anymore !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

its new and exciting at first, now its just another one of those boring things that u have to do


----------



## Kennyken

Fair enough....well still got to get the full courage to inject for the first time lol

cycle is:

600-800mg tri test 400 - week 1-? 

10mg aromasin ed - week 1 -?

pct is:

clomid 50/50/50/50

Nolva: 20/20/20/20


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Fair enough....well still got to get the full courage to inject for the first time lol
> 
> cycle is:
> 
> 600-800mg tri test 400 - week 1-?
> 
> 10mg aromasin ed - week 1 -?
> 
> pct is:
> 
> clomid 50/50/50/50
> 
> Nolva: 20/20/20/20


i dont like the fact that you dont know for certain about things mate its very lapsy daisy !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

800mg weeks 1 - .........

aromasin 1 - .............


----------



## Kennyken

yeah depends on how well i enjoy it and if my body responds well:

1-12 weeks basically


----------



## tyramhall

good luck kennyken. sounds like you have got your desire back!


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> good luck kennyken. sounds like you have got your desire back!


cheers mate....so so easy to stop having motivation. learnt that the first time round!


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> cheers mate....so so easy to stop having motivation. learnt that the first time round!


it is mate. its too easy to stop but you just need to push on even when you cant be ar$ed!!


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> good luck kennyken. sounds like you have got your desire back!


have some reps mate


----------



## tyramhall

hows it going kennyken??????


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> have some reps mate


 :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Seems like his determination lasted about half hour pmsl !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Wait till he pins he will be on it

I got too much faith in these pair haven't I


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Wait till he pins he will be on it
> 
> I got too much faith in these pair haven't I


Who ??


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Who ??


Jennyjen

And erm... Ronald MacDonald?


----------



## Yoshi

Yawn!

Already said I've dropped out of this comp....


----------



## tyramhall

MacUK said:


> Yawn!
> 
> Already said I've dropped out of this comp....


get back in it!


----------



## Thatcca

What's happening then ?


----------



## DiamondDixie

Even though you're out Mac, are you still training etc?


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Yawn!
> 
> Already said I've dropped out of this comp....


yes your useless NEXT !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mac hasnt started training yet ...


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> What's happening then ?


your in mate versus Kenny ken. so all you need to win is lift some weights and eat a chicken, and it looks like your the winner X


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> your in mate versus Kenny ken. so all you need to win is lift some weights and eat a chicken, and it looks like your the winner X


Don't even need to bother lifting weights. Just pick up a pencil a few times a day


----------



## DiamondDixie

Uk_mb said:


> Don't even need to bother lifting weights. Just pick up a pencil a few times a day


Haha, or move Kennies sharps bin from one side of the room to the other. It's like a 500litre waste bin.


----------



## Uk_mb

DiamondDixie said:


> Haha, or move Kennies sharps bin from one side of the room to the other. It's like a 500litre waste bin.


Pmsl! :lol:

I bet he's filling it with staples and his mums toe nails as we speak. That is what its for isn't it ken?


----------



## Thatcca

Ok then, a brief background on my limited lifting experience and where I'm at now.

*Mid 2010*

Decided to stop p¡ssing my life up the wall each weekend and try to combat the years of bodily abuse. Started hitting the cardio and improving my diet in order to lose fat. Carried on like this until....

*April 2011*

Cardio alone wasn't good enough. A bit of internet digging revealed that weight lifting would be a big help. Tagged along for a few sessions with a mate to the local gym. Dilemma of cut or bulk first. Went with cut as didn't want to add any more fat what so ever. Stumbled upon CKD, and ran that diet with a 5 day split + 5 days cardio. Weight dropped from 80kg to 68kg by....

*Oct 2011*

During all that dieting my lifts had either stalled or had actually gotten worse in some cases. Looking skinnier than a Kenyan runner, and sick of dieting, I decided it was time to bulk up and ditch the ridiculous 5 day split. I'd seen Flinty's Push, Pull, Legs routine recommended to a few new starters on this site so chose that as the one to go with. Diet wise, I changed to carb cycling: High 3100 - Med 2900 - Low 2700 - No 2000 cals.

*April 2012*

Weight up to 85kg since the 68kg of Oct 2011. Possibly due to rebound because I didn't add carbs and cals in gradually after the CKD. Obviously a good chunk of that added weight will be fat, so I'm back down to High 2300 - Med 2100 - Low 1900 - No 2000 cals, for a few month to shift a bit of this blub. Obviously 3200 calories (from above) is too much for me, so I will raise the calories by one or two hundred every few month until I find what is right.

Training wise, I wanted to improve my squats. I could squat 75kg but form was poor. Also picked up a training partner. Apart from those first few sessions, up until now I trained alone as everyone was too unreliable or not consistent enough. But this kid is sound. So now I'm doing Stronglifts 5x5. This gives my newbie training partner a chance to nail the basics with good form and let's me squat 3 times per week.

I probably didn't need to start Stronglifts from the very start of the program but I did, deciding not to fvck with it in any way and just let time take it's course. Better for my mate and I figured that within a few month I would be back to lifting the weight I was, but with perfect form. Much easier when you got someone watching from the side to tell you if they were good reps or not.

In short, one of these skinny fat kids on a mission not to be one of these skinny fat kids any more.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mac, why drop out?? What a let down, this thread should be deleted and a new thread started!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Mac, why drop out?? What a let down, this thread should be deleted and a new thread started!


If i delete it all your likes will dissapear lol.. may aswell keep it cos that has been the only good thing in it.. i think thatcca has already won lol.. we can still call mac a useless cnut in here too .


----------



## Fatstuff

I had high hopes for the boy


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I had high hopes for the boy


You kidding yourself x


----------



## Thatcca

*26-4-12*

Weighed myself this morning. 78.7kg. That's after a p¡ss and a pony but before breakfast so pretty much the truest reflection of my weight.

It's a Thursday, so a Medium carb day.

Breakfast

Oats 70g

Skimmed milk 120ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

Small apple

Yes. I weigh everything where possible.

Training

Squats 5 x 5 @ 42.5kg

Overhead 5 x 5 @ 30kg

Deads 1 x 5 @ 60kg

20 mins cardio. 5 mins on each machine (bike, incline treadmill, rowing, cross trainer) as I hate indoor cardio, so this helps to switch it up. All set on interval programs at 80% of max.

PWO

Whey 50g

Dextrose 30g

Carnitine 1g

Meal 3

Chicken 120g

Brown rice 30g (dry weight)

Broccoli 100g

Packet Blue Dragon Spicy Szechuan sauce

So far so good on the food front, but I'm off to work soon which is where the temptation starts as there is always cakes, biscuits, sweets, pizza and other spare food being offered.

Meal 4

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 50g

Whey 50g

Ground almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Meal 5

Whey 50g

Had 2 cups of green tea while at work. Not because I believe it helps fat loss, simply as I can drink it without milk or sugar. I've found that having one or two hot drinks also tends to reduce any hunger cravings meaning I'm less likely to start picking at food between my planned meals.

Despite the offer of cheese burger and chips and chocolate biscuits at work. I managed to resist and stick to the diet plan perfectly.

So all in all, a good day.


----------



## Fatstuff

U following starting strength mate?


----------



## Thatcca

Fatstuff said:


> U following starting strength mate?


I am mate. Wanted to sort my squats out so seemed a good way to do it.


----------



## Uk_mb

You'll get on well in this journal mate.

We like you, we never liked spac


----------



## Thatcca

Uk_mb said:


> You'll get on well in this journal mate.
> 
> We like you, we never liked spac


Ha. Cheers mb. Where the hell is Kenny though. In all the months I have read this journal I don't recall reading any weights being lifted except for Mac and his EZ bar curls and deads.


----------



## damerush

KK needs to up his game, the newcomer seems to know what he's doing!


----------



## Uk_mb

god knows, as soon as he see's you've chirped up he will start posting like a fcuker again

I think he just ran out of daft questions to ask lol


----------



## Thatcca

He will never run out of those.


----------



## flinty90

Kenny is a cnut x


----------



## Fatstuff

Ouch new guy love


----------



## Yoshi

Flinty change the title of the thread then bud... O wait milky got mod status not you sorry LOL


----------



## Fatstuff

Or why don't u get ur sorry ass back in here and mtfu and prove all this lot wrong.


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Flinty change the title of the thread then bud... O wait milky got mod status not you sorry LOL


No need to change the title, because everytime u see it pop up, your gunna realise ur a massive let down, quitter and an even bigger queer

You spent half the thread telling us about how ur more knowlegable that ken.

So all u proved to us throughout this whole thread ... U no about as much as a fuking goldfish


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Flinty change the title of the thread then bud... O wait milky got mod status not you sorry LOL


hey bro you come at me with your (UN) funny quips .. i put myself out there mate and offered my services...

you just live in a hole and have never put yourself out there ..

WIN WIN for me


----------



## flinty90

and i like that fact that you still come into this thread even though you have inputted fcuk all to it verbally, in text or definitely in effort...

you continue on your road bro. nothing for you to see in here !!!


----------



## tyramhall

Just hope kenny sticks at it. I know hes busy and stuff but he seems to post in fits and spirts.

Come on kenny step it up mate! This is your time now lol!


----------



## Thatcca

*27-4-12*

Didn't get in from work until the early hours of this morning, even earlier by the time I actually wound down and felt sleepy so it's a late start to today.

It's a Friday, no training so a Low carb day.

Breakfast 13:00

Oats 50g

Skimmed milk 100ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

Small apple

Meal 2 16:00

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 35g

Off to work for the remainder of the day but got my food with me. Hopefully resist the food treats on offer today.

Meal 3 18:30

Chicken 120g

Macaroni 80g (cooked weight )

Broccoli 100g

Crushed up Oxo cube

Meal 4 21:00

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 40g

Whey 50g

Ground almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Meal 5 23:45

Whey 50g

Carnitine 1g

2 cups of green tea.


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> *27-4-12*
> 
> Didn't get in from work until the early hours of this morning, even earlier by the time I actually wound down and felt sleepy so it's a late start to today.
> 
> It's a Friday, *no training so a Low carb day*.
> 
> Breakfast 13:00
> 
> Oats 50g
> 
> Skimmed milk 100ml
> 
> Whey 30g
> 
> Carnitine 1g
> 
> A to Z Multivit
> 
> Small apple


and low protein looking at that breakfast !!!


----------



## Thatcca

flinty90 said:


> and low protein looking at that breakfast !!!


35g of protein in that breakfast.

I get 250g of protein everyday though.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol @ putting the date on ur post


----------



## Thatcca

Fatstuff said:


> Lol @ putting the date on ur post


I'm just going to write one "dated" post for each day and edit it as the day carries on so I'm not flooding the thread with needless food updates.


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> 35g of protein in that breakfast.
> 
> I get 250g of protein everyday though.


mmmmmmm 35 grams not great though mate .. but if your reaching 50 each day then fair enough !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Your body stops digesting protein past 32.555667777g :rolleye:


----------



## Ste7n

Where's thatcca's starting pic? To see if his stats match up to what he says...

Good job kendog your sticking at it very well...


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Your body stops digesting protein past 32.555667777g :rolleye:


yes i heard that too it was at the broscience lab !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> yes i heard that too it was at the broscience lab !!!


Where all the best info comes from !!


----------



## Thatcca

Here's my current meal plan:



Being human this doesn't always work out though.


----------



## Fatstuff

Did u know that if your fat, then u can turn it into muscle


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Where all the best info comes from !!


99.9 % of people cant be wrong !!!


----------



## Thatcca

SouthPaw said:


> Where's thatcca's starting pic? To see if his stats match up to what he says...
> 
> Good job kendog your sticking at it very well...


I'll get some horrible photos up tomorrow mate, just to prove I'm not a 100kg ripped monster already.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Did u know that if your fat, then u can turn it into muscle


then there is hope for me yet !!!


----------



## Ste7n

Thatcca said:


> I'll get some horrible photos up tomorrow mate, just to prove I'm not a 100kg ripped monster already.


Good job, suspicious minds are plenty here


----------



## flinty90

SouthPaw said:


> Good job, suspicious minds are plenty here


if there is something fishy going on, the ukm scams, security and fakes organisation will out them lol


----------



## Ste7n

flinty90 said:


> if there is something fishy going on, the ukm scams, security and fakes organisation will out them lol


Well if i'm being honest, the thought has crossed my mind, that it could be mac... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

SouthPaw said:


> Well if i'm being honest, the thought has crossed my mind, that it could be mac... :whistling:


nahh joined up too long ago !!!


----------



## Thatcca

SouthPaw said:


> Well if i'm being honest, the thought has crossed my mind, that it could be mac... :whistling:


The fvckin cheek of it ! Ha.


----------



## Kennyken

Where's your pic thatchaa ??


----------



## Thatcca

Putting them up tomorrow or Sun mate. To be honest, I was waiting to hear if you were still taking part before I put horrible photos up on the internet ha.


----------



## Yoshi

Good luck lads


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> Putting them up tomorrow or Sun mate. To be honest, I was waiting to hear if you were still taking part before I put horrible photos up on the internet ha.


Can't be that bad mate. Have you seen my belly lol !


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Good luck lads


Mac you not joining in pal ?


----------



## Yoshi

Jenny why don't you use clen and t3/t4? Or tren if sides to bad for you use super tren half a ml 45 mins before training only lasts in system 6 hrs


----------



## Yoshi

Nah fed up of generally sh1t on here bud got more important things to deal with, still training though


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Jenny why don't you use clen and t3/t4? Or tren if sides to bad for you use super tren half a ml 45 mins before training only lasts in system 6 hrs


I'd rather do a test cycle first. See how my body reacts on aas. Before talking tren lol.

How about dnp ??


----------



## Yoshi

Super tren is a lot less sides then dnp mate same as clen... Wouldn't touch dnp unless you know what your doing mate

Super tren a lot less sides then standard tren mate alot of people have restless nights and that from tren but super tren you don't get these sides just red mist in sets lol


----------



## Yoshi

Could run test e and clen ?


----------



## Kennyken

Mac you ever watched a film on YouTube called "doping forever" ?


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Mac you ever watched a film on YouTube called "doping forever" ?


No mate?


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> No mate?


Watch it. It's about 40 mins long as pretty well documented on here !


----------



## Yoshi

Explain what it's about ?


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Explain what it's about ?


Basically bloke wants to show the effects of steroids. So does a ten week course with doctors etc.

Gains 14lb of muscle and goes from 22%bf to 11 in ten weeks. Loses it all tho as he hasn't done any pct. Transformation is great tho !


----------



## Yoshi

What does he use ?


----------



## Yoshi

If he working with doctors why no pct?


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> If he working with doctors why no pct?


Mac stop acting like u no everything about aas and leave him too it.

He said "test only". No t3. No t4. No supertren. No clen.

TEST only


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> Mac stop acting like u no everything about aas and leave him too it.
> 
> He said "test only". No t3. No t4. No supertren. No clen.
> 
> TEST only


Mac is just sticking his oar in now. the cnut is not disciplined enough to join the comp but spouts advice about something he knows fcuk all about.. go back to you hole mac you daft skinny fat muscle less cnut.. your in here more now than when we cared ..


----------



## Yoshi

Fck off you cnuts


----------



## Uk_mb

Pipe down u woman!

Why dont u find a gardening/sheep forum to spread ur sh1t all over


----------



## Thatcca

*28-4-12*

Saturdays are No carb days. No training.

Breakfast 09:15

4 whole eggs - scrambled

A to Z Multivit

Remainder of the day

10 chicken thighs eaten throughout the day at whenever I feel hungry.


----------



## Kennyken

wheres your picture mate?


----------



## Thatcca

Horrible pics as required.

Please note, my 10 year old son thinks is all very gay. You try to explain to him that taking half naked photos of his dad for other blokes on the internet to scrutinize is ok. I had no defence to that ha.

Front Double Bi:



Back Double Bi:



Rear Lat Spread: (I don't know how to do this one with any success)

Standing Natural Front:



Standing Natural Side:



Legs:


----------



## Uk_mb

U said u 10yr old son thinks its very gay ... It is :lol:

Uve got a good base mate. And well done for posting pics


----------



## Singh01

Nice one for stepping in Thatcca, keep the updates consistent and you probably wont get any sh!t from the guys in this thread. Just be the opposite of MacUk and you wont get any sh!t...hopefully.


----------



## MURPHYZ

well, well, well, looks like we might actually have something goin on in here, well done Thatcca for stepping up to the plate,


----------



## Thatcca

Singh01 said:


> Nice one for stepping in Thatcca, keep the updates consistent and you probably wont get any sh!t from the guys in this thread. Just be the opposite of MacUk and you wont get any sh!t...hopefully.





Breeny said:


> well, well, well, looks like we might actually have something goin on in here, well done Thatcca for stepping up to the plate,


Cheers gents. Let's hope Kenneth starts posting some data soon otherwise this is all for nothing.


----------



## Thatcca

*29-4-12*

I did two weeks on reduced calories alone, then two weeks of cals + cardio and this next fortnight will be cals + cardio + eph. So...

EC stack 09:30

24mg pharma (Kaizen) eph and 200mg caffeine.

It's Sunday therefore training, so a High carb day.

Breakfast 09:45

Oats 90g

Skimmed milk 200ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A banana

Training 10:30

20 mins cardio. 15 mins on incline treadmill. 5 mins rowing. Wouldn't normally do cardio first but the gym had just opened and some lads had already nabbed the power rack. At the weights I'm lifting at the moment I don't think cardio first matters too much.

Squats 5 x 5 @ 45kg

Bench 5 x 5 @ 32.5kg

Row 5 x 5 @ 42.5kg

PWO 12:00

Whey 50g

Dextrose 50g

Carnitine 1g

EC stack 13:30

Meal 3 14:00

Chicken 110g

Brown rice 50g (dry weight)

Broccoli 90g

Packet of Blue Dragon Sweet Chilli & Garlic sauce

EC Stack 17:30

Meal 4 19:30

Chicken 110g

Cheddar 40g

Whey 50g

Ground Almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Meal 5 23:00

Whey 50g


----------



## Thatcca

*30-4-12*

EC Stack 08:00

I don't normally train on a Monday so it's a Low carb day. I am training this morning but have decided to remain on Low day regardless.

Breakfast 09:30

Oats 50g

Skimmed milk 100ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A banana

Training 11:15

Squats 5 x 5 @ 47.5kg

Overhead 4 x 5 @ 32.5kg

1 x 3 @ 32.5kg - Wasn't too happy about this as I've previously done 5 x 5 seated dumbbell press @ 20kg no problem. So decided to do another set to see.

Could only manage 3 reps again.

This could be due to training two days in a row or to the fact that as my training partner was starting work at 13:00 we were blasting through the sets and the only rest you got was however long it took the other to do their set. And we went straight from squats to overhead with no rest except the time it took to set up the bar.

Deads 1 x 5 @ 65kg

20 mins cardio. 10 mins rowing. 5 mins bike. 5 mins incline treadmill.

After the cardio I was still peeved at the overhead, so I went back in for another shot and I got the full 5 reps.

PWO 12:30

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 35g

EC Stack 13:00

EC Stack 17:00

Meal 3 18:30

Chicken 120g

Brown rice 30g (dry weight)

Parsnip 45g

Broccoli 25g

Lemon juice 20ml

Meal 4 21:30

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 40g

Whey 50g

Ground almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Meal 5 23:30

Whey 50g

Carnitine 1g


----------



## flinty90

Did we ever get starting pics thatcca ?? Kenny you should update your pics aswell. im sure uouf looking smaller already.. you know with all the effort your not putting in


----------



## damerush

flinty90 said:


> Did we ever get starting pics thatcca ?? Kenny you should update your pics aswell. im sure uouf looking smaller already.. you know with all the effort your not putting in


On last page flinty.


----------



## flinty90

Well done for posting pics thatcca. looking at you and kenny your both similair so should be a good comp to be fair...


----------



## Thatcca

*1-5-12*

EC Stack 09:30

Tuesday. High carb day.

Breakfast 10:15

Oats 90g

Skimmed milk 200ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A banana

Training 11:30

Squats 5 x 5 @ 50kg

Bench 5 x 5 @ 35kg

Row 5 x 5 @ 45kg

Overhead 5 x 5 @ 32.5kg

Dips 6/5/4 @ Bodyweight

Chins 6/2/3 @ Bodyweight

Cardio. 5 mins rowing. 15 mins incline treadmill.

PWO 13:00

Whey 100g

Dextrose 50g

Carnitine 1g


----------



## RACK

Well done for stepping in thatcca!


----------



## tyramhall

Looks like kenny has gone quiet again. Come on mate, hows it going??


----------



## Dux

He's taken his Xbox to Gamestation to get it fixed.


----------



## Thatcca

Aye, he can come on here at stupid o'clock in the morn and post sh¡t jokes but nothing about his training.


----------



## Kennyken

I'm on holiday guys bare with me. Jokes last night was because I was bored and nothing to do whilst my little boy was in bed.

I'll be posting again from next week when I'm back


----------



## Thatcca

No worries Kenny. At 5pm today I'm getting my back two teeth pulled out so my training will be on hold for about a week anyway. That's why I've trained three days in a row this week to cover the sessions I'll miss.


----------



## Kennyken

Tell you what then thatcha we shall start the year from when your back in training ?


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Tell you what then thatcha we shall start the year from when your back in training ?


Yeah that's just what this thread needs, another fcuking delay to training.

This thread should from now on be known as the "Excuses For Not Training" thread.

I can't wait for chapped lips to be used as a reason for calling a halt to activities.


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> Tell you what then thatcha we shall start the year from when your back in training ?


No, keep the end date the same. It's long enough as it is.


----------



## Kennyken

Is 10 months enough ?


----------



## damerush

Kennyken said:


> Is 10 months enough ?


 It's more than enough to transform both of your physiques.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Is 10 months enough ?


Wow. another stupid question... biyt time you trained. you will need that extra week to catch him up.. oh and is 10 months long enough lol... to get from where you are now to an improved you would take about 3 sessions in the gym. of course ten months is long enough ffs


----------



## Thatcca

So, I'm minus two teeth and plus five stitches. Not sure I'd classify that as being up though. And when I talk, you'd think I'd had a stroke as half of my face doesn't work properly. Nil by mouth for 24hrs to allow blood clots to form and been told take a week off the gym (or any similar activity) to avoid raising my blood pressure and rupturing said clots.


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> So, I'm minus two teeth and plus five stitches. Not sure I'd classify that as being up though. And when I talk, you'd think I'd had a stroke as half of my face doesn't work properly. Nil by mouth for 24hrs to allow blood clots to form and been told take a week off the gym (or any similar activity) to avoid raising my blood pressure and rupturing said clots.


Wisdom ?


----------



## Fatstuff

your all bummers

done


----------



## Thatcca

Yes mate, and the one in front of it. The wisdom was growing through horizontally and crushing the tooth in front under the gum line.

It took them less than 60 seconds to remove the one in front, but 40 mins to remove the wisdom.

You know when the dentist is using the phrases " Ooh this is something interesting " and " I think this is going to be a bit more fun than usual for me ", that it's not going to be easy.


----------



## RACK

Hope you have a speedy recover Thatcca. I'd just keep some very steady cardio goin to keep you ticking over til you're ready to train again.

10 months is easily enough for both of you to make a massive difference in how you look too.


----------



## Thatcca

RACK said:


> Hope you have a speedy recover Thatcca. I'd just keep some very steady cardio goin to keep you ticking over til you're ready to train again.
> 
> 10 months is easily enough for both of you to make a massive difference in how you look too.


Cheers. I'll wait for the main swelling and bleeding to stop then I'll be back in the gym mate. Which should be Sunday of this week. So it's only 5 days without training at the most. I normally train on a Sun, Tue and Thur so when you consider that the session I'm going to miss on Thursday due to this I crammed in yesterday, I'm not losing any training at all really.

Obviously my diet is going to take a hit though, but I'll just have to do what I can with that.


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> Cheers. I'll wait for the main swelling and bleeding to stop then I'll be back in the gym mate. Which should be Sunday of this week. So it's only 5 days without training at the most. I normally train on a Sun, Tue and Thur so when you consider that the session I'm going to miss on Thursday due to this I crammed in yesterday, I'm not losing any training at all really.
> 
> Obviously my diet is going to take a hit though, but I'll just have to do what I can with that.


Shake with oats mate. Bit of double cream in there too if your missing calories etc


----------



## flinty90

Any training kenny ???or you hoping to win by not lifting anything but your arm in your avi..


----------



## Fatstuff

He's too busy trying to make joke threads to actually do any training


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> He's too busy trying to make joke threads to actually do any training


Joke threads ??? whats that pictures of himself !!!


----------



## luther1

Kennyken said:


> Is 10 months enough ?


Fcuk me,in nine months i put on 2.5 stone and dropped bf.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> He's too busy trying to make joke threads to actually do any training


This thread is the best joke he's been a part of. Hopefully the addition of a keen new competitor will spur Jenny in to action.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> This thread is the best joke he's been a part of. Hopefully the addition of a keen new competitor will spur Jenny in to action.


i dont think it will mate, im starting to think Kenny is about as full of sh1t as Mac


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Feck me what a p!ss poor journal this is, i thought it would of been deleted by now


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Feck me what a p!ss poor journal this is, i thought it would of been deleted by now


lol i dont know why im prolonging the agony but i hoped it would kick back up when mac the ballsack fcuked off !!!


----------



## Robbie

This should be stickied as a how not to complete a bodybuilding journal...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i dont think it will mate, im starting to think Kenny is about as full of sh1t as Mac


Agreed. This isn't a hobby/sport for everybody which is fair enough but no point talking the talk if you can't walk the walk.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed. This isn't a hobby/sport for everybody which is fair enough but no point talking the talk if you can't walk the walk.


Why not? That's what I do


----------



## Fat

Can I have the prize?


----------



## Fatstuff

If u post pics of urself up yeh


----------



## Kennyken

I'm on holiday lads. Il post daily when I get back. I don't talk the talk anyway. I don't go around on here mocking anyones training or efforts.

Everyone does there best and il up my effort 100% when I return.


----------



## Fat




----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I'm on holiday lads. Il post daily when I get back. I don't talk the talk anyway. I don't go around on here mocking anyones training or efforts.
> 
> Everyone does there best and il up my effort 100% when I return.


... u better Kenny cos thatcca is going to kick your scrawny a$$ !!!


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> ... u better Kenny cos thatcca is going to kick your scrawny a$$ !!!


Will see x


----------



## Yoshi

flinty90 said:


> i dont think it will mate, im starting to think Kenny is about as full of sh1t as Mac


Fck you fat pr1ck keep insulting me why don't you pop some more anti depressant pills you cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

Whoops


----------



## Kennyken

Jesus mac. Bit of an outburst there ! Calm down lol


----------



## Fat




----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Jesus mac. Bit of an outburst there ! Calm down lol


He has took a lot of abuse tbf!


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> He has took a lot of abuse tbf!


Lol he has I know. This threads gonna get messy ...


----------



## Yoshi

Fed up with cnuts on here insulting me all the time who the fck are they? They compete? They 17 ripped at 7% bf? No so what makes them fcking gurus about weight lifting because if I'd been training as long as them I wouldn't look like that


----------



## Fat

It's only the Internet guys, chill


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm 17 at (3)7% :rolleye:


----------



## Fat




----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Fed up with cnuts on here insulting me all the time who the fck are they? They compete? They 17 ripped at 7% bf? No so what makes them fcking gurus about weight lifting because if I'd been training as long as them I wouldn't look like that


Lol tren by any chance ?? oh actually i guess not xx


----------



## Uk_mb

Quit ur fcukin winging u little b!tch and go cry elsewhere


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Fck you fat pr1ck keep insulting me why don't you pop some more anti depressant pills you cnut


You do say the most hurtful things tiny x..


----------



## Yoshi

Super tren ,

Not the point, yeah kenny asks questions but that's why people join this site yea he may ask stupid ones but once he knows he won't ask again and insulting everyone on the board may make yiu feel better but it's actually off putting why the fck would I want to update this thread and say about diet when all that happens if fcking insults after insults no need for it


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Super tren ,
> 
> Not the point, yeah kenny asks questions but that's why people join this site yea he may ask stupid ones but once he knows he won't ask again and insulting everyone on the board may make yiu feel better but it's actually off putting why the fck would I want to update this thread and say about diet when all that happens if fcking insults after insults no need for it


Agreed, it's not on !


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Quit ur fcukin winging u little b!tch and go cry elsewhere


Yeah well done your 14 stone with high bf% guess you must be god...


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


>


And what the fcuk is that supposed to be mb u fat 14 stone Cnut


----------



## Uk_mb

clearly... Its sherly dressed as a tortoise. :lol:

Oh and

Ps. Spac... I'm 17st, 7% bf and I have 19" biceps u pr**k


----------



## Fat

Who gives a fcuk how much you weigh anyway.. i have a 10 inch c0ck :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> clearly... Its sherly dressed as a tortoise. :lol:
> 
> Oh and
> 
> Ps. Spac... I'm 17st, 7% bf and I have 19" biceps u pr**k


Lying tw4t


----------



## Yoshi

Obv not because the members on here who could insult people's body's who are in great shape e.g Weeman pscarb ausbuilt

Do they insult anyone no?

Seems to be the cnuts who aren't in In amazing condition who try to bring people down on here


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat said:


> Who gives a fcuk how much you weigh anyway.. i have a 10 inch c0ck :thumb:


In ur knicker draw?


----------



## flinty90

Come on guys mac does have a good poiint .....

On top of his head the wierd looking cnut lol x


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> Obv not because the members on here who could insult people's body's who are in great shape e.g Weeman pscarb ausbuilt
> 
> Do they insult anyone no?
> 
> Seems to be the cnuts who aren't in In amazing condition who try to bring people down on here


What those boys have is something we will never have... Maturity.


----------



## flinty90

Come in my journal mac theres non of that in there mate childish cnuts on here they are..


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> Come on guys mac does have a good poiint .....
> 
> On top of his head the wierd looking cnut lol x


Lmfao


----------



## Yoshi

Yeah maybe so, but do the think insults will make kenny more motivated ?

There's banter then there's insults I don't mind banter but all the time is just bs, I don't have anything against anyone just no need for the 24 hr insults


----------



## Queenie

Hey flinty... There's only one deformed cvnt in here.

Lots of love,

Quasi x x x x x


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Yeah maybe so, but do the think insults will make kenny more motivated ?
> 
> There's banter then there's insults I don't mind banter but all the time is just bs, I don't have anything against anyone just no need for the 24 hr insults


You got any protein i can buy mac. your a true ambassador for that brand and its made me want to purchase some ?


----------



## Yoshi

Points been made, good luck with your training


----------



## Fat




----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:
 

> Points been made, good luck with your training


Yes mate you told us good and proper. thanks mentor x


----------



## Fatstuff

May as well be the bigger man mac, don't let them drag u down to their level!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> May as well be the bigger man mac, don't let them drag u down to their level!!


Bigger man indeed... in a nursery playground x


----------



## Fat




----------



## Fatstuff

:ban:


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> May as well be the bigger man mac, don't let them drag u down to their level!!


Fatstuff I can never tell if your being sarcastic !

Maybe because I can only see your arm ?


----------



## Kennyken

Mac I think you should come back on here mate ?

I like you (no ****)


----------



## Fat

I think this thread should get deleted.


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm a serious guy with a serious arm, u wannafideaboutit ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat said:


> I think this thread should get deleted.


I think your account should get deleted :rolleye:

jk


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Mac I think you should come back on here mate ?
> 
> I like you (no ****)


I dont


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> I dont


Get back in ur bag gimp, I'm not ready to play with u yet


----------



## Kennyken

Plus i'm feeling unpopular ATM due to certain joke I made..


----------



## Fatstuff

Just from the joke?? :rolleye:


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> I think this thread should get deleted.


Fat i'm trying to help you on the dreambox thread !


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Just from the joke?? :rolleye:


Yeah I think so ?


----------



## Fat

Would anyone buy this? I'm thinking of producing some..


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat said:


> Would anyone buy this? I'm thinking of producing some..


Put me in for 2 boxes


----------



## Steuk

Fat said:


> Would anyone buy this? I'm thinking of producing some..


Umm, no.


----------



## Fat

Steuk said:


> Umm, no.


What would you like to see changed?


----------



## Dux

Thank fcuk I didn't have anything to do with this latest pant wetting session.

Any training going on in here today?


----------



## flinty90

Dux said:


> Thank fcuk I didn't have anything to do with this latest pant wetting session.
> 
> Any training going on in here today?


Lol. dont go getting your hopes up mate..


----------



## Dux

I find it fascinating 2 of the biggest excuse laden pussies on the board managed to find each other and "compete".

At least neither of them fcuked anyone's else's progress up by p1ssing them about pretending to be in a contest.

I've heard they've both got a training session pencilled in for next Wednesday, providing neither of them twist a sock or anything serious.


----------



## Kennyken

Right boys,

Returned from holiday last night.

So got picked up for work this morning at 4:00am.

Food has/was for today:

50g protein and 1 scoop of oats with whole milk

2 slices of 50/50 bread with peanut butter.

Egg and bacon baguette (was starving for some hot food)

50g of protein and one scoop of oats and 500ml whole milk

2x rump steaks and 2 jacket potatoes

I pot of quark with handfull of oats and Bp flavouring drops

1x 50g protein shake with whole milk + multi vit and cod liver oil tablet

Back to training tomorrow too ;-)


----------



## damerush

Which flavour drops did you go for?


----------



## Kennyken

damerush said:


> Which flavour drops did you go for?


Went for the strawberry ones. Nice but very strong so only a few drops. Bit of oats and it's a lush snack/dessert. !

Getting my eating back on track and gym 3 times a week with ppl routine


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Went for the strawberry ones. Nice but very strong so only a few drops. Bit of oats and it's a lush snack/dessert. !
> 
> Getting my eating back on track and gym 3 times a week with ppl routine


bout fcukin time !!


----------



## Fat

What cycle you on kenny?


----------



## flinty90

Fat said:


> What cycle you on kenny?


errm this one , it goes fcukin nowhere so suits Kenny to the ground pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> errm this one , it goes fcukin nowhere so suits Kenny to the ground pmsl


Haha that's quality


----------



## Guest

Kenny, set yourself a decent goal and ffs this time stick to it!

You seem the most whimsical person on this forum, not having a go you m8 but you do an awful lot of mind changing.

Set a routine

Set a course (If your doing one)

Set a diet out

AND STICK TO IT!!

You should have an idea now m8 of the essentials, if you did all the above I guarantee you will grow m8, but chopping and changing your mind every 5 mins will do nothing but hinder results.

Now get to it m8!! Every faith in you!


----------



## Fat

You have so many people supporting you as well mate.


----------



## Kennyken

Right 7th meal just drunk. Which consisted of 50g protein powder and 400ml whole milk.


----------



## Kennyken

Dave said:


> Kenny, set yourself a decent goal and ffs this time stick to it!
> 
> You seem the most whimsical person on this forum, not having a go you m8 but you do an awful lot of mind changing.
> 
> Set a routine
> 
> Set a course (If your doing one)
> 
> Set a diet out
> 
> AND STICK TO IT!!
> 
> You should have an idea now m8 of the essentials, if you did all the above I guarantee you will grow m8, but chopping and changing your mind every 5 mins will do nothing but hinder results.
> 
> Now get to it m8!! Every faith in you!


Cheers mate I'm gonna the cnuts on here


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> What cycle you on kenny?


My plan is mate. Get a few weeks under my belt again get my body used to the weights and start an 800mg tri test course for 15 weeks


----------



## Fat

Kennyken said:


> My plan is mate. Get a few weeks under my belt again get my body used to the weights and start an 800mg tri test course for 15 weeks


Good luck I will be doing something similar!


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> Good luck I will be doing something similar!


What sort of result you looking from it ?


----------



## Fat

Kennyken said:


> What sort of result you looking from it ?


I have no clue but I'm getting bored of being natty lol.


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> I have no clue but I'm getting bored of being natty lol.


Me too mate. What pushed me over the edge was that doping forever video!

Seen it ?


----------



## Fat

Kennyken said:


> Me too mate. What pushed me over the edge was that doping forever video!
> 
> Seen it ?


Yeah lol didn't he get a failed kidney during his journey? :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> Yeah lol didn't he get a failed kidney during his journey? :lol:


Wasn't he on orals aswell tho ?


----------



## Kennyken

Right couldn't get to the gym this morning as I've been called out on work. :-(

But gone out my way whilst on the way to work to get food and eat.

So on today's menu is :

5 whole large eggs with 2 slices of 50/50 bread

50g of protein with 1 scoop of oats and 500ml whole milk

1 tin of tuna with a good squirt of light salad cream and 2 slices of 50/50 bread

50g of protein with 1 scoop of oats and 500ml whole milk

1 whole chicken

50g of protein with 1 scoop of oats and 500ml whole milk

2 litres of water and cod liver multi vit tablet

Day off tommoro so gym has my name on !


----------



## Kennyken

Sat here at work whilst my work mates all go mcdonalds whilst I eat chicken by myself

Fcuks me off the pi55 taking I get


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Sat here at work whilst my work mates all go mcdonalds whilst I eat chicken by myself
> 
> Fcuks me off the pi55 taking I get


Lol even your work mates take the p1ss ? lol.. cherr up kenny when your massive they wont be able to x


----------



## infernal0988

Kennyken said:


> My plan is mate. Get a few weeks under my belt again get my body used to the weights and start an 800mg tri test course for 15 weeks


Awesome welcome to the darkside we have cookies


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Sat here at work whilst my work mates all go mcdonalds whilst I eat chicken by myself
> 
> Fcuks me off the pi55 taking I get


Can u not go with them? Holding hands. Just eating a chicken in the other hand.

Even better, get some1 to feed you


----------



## Thatcca

*10-05-12*

EC Stack 10:15

Medium carb day.

Breakfast 10:45

Rice Krispies 48g

Semi skimmed milk 120ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A banana

Training 11:15

Squats 5 x 5 @ 55kg

Bench 5 x 5 @ 37.5kg

Row 5 x 5 @ 47.5kg

20 mins cardio on incline treadmill.

PWO 12:30

Whey 50g

Dextrose 30g

Carnitine 1g

EC Stack 14:00

Meal 3 15:30

Half roast chicken dinner with full trimmings.

I don't have a cheat day so when a family meal like that gets cooked, I treat that as my cheat.

EC Stack 17:30

Meal 4 19:45

Whey 100g

Ground Almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 3g


----------



## flinty90

Kenny yesterday you said you had day off today, and then today you wrote your sat at work ??? whats wrong did you get confused ?? for a change !!


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> *10-05-12*
> 
> EC Stack 10:15
> 
> Medium carb day.
> 
> Breakfast 10:45
> 
> Rice Krispies 48g
> 
> Semi skimmed milk 120ml
> 
> Whey 30g
> 
> Carnitine 1g
> 
> A to Z Multivit
> 
> A banana
> 
> Training 11:15
> 
> Squats 5 x 5 @ 55kg
> 
> Bench 5 x 5 @ 37.5kg
> 
> Row 5 x 5 @ 47.5kg
> 
> 20 mins cardio on incline treadmill.
> 
> PWO 12:30
> 
> Whey 50g
> 
> Dextrose 30g
> 
> Carnitine 1g


i wish you would have a decent breakfast mate ffs...


----------



## Fat

flinty90 said:


> i wish you would have a decent breakfast mate ffs...


Why isn't he cutting?


----------



## flinty90

Fat said:


> Why isn't he cutting?


i dont give a fcuk what he is doing its a w4nk breakfast !!


----------



## Thatcca

I'd ran out of oats so made the best substitution based on what was in the cupboards. The carb amounts are the same as the oats as I worked it out and measured accordingly.

The breakfast as a whole had 37g of protein in.


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> I'd ran out of oats so made the best substitution based on what was in the cupboards. The carb amounts are the same as the oats as I worked it out and measured accordingly.
> 
> *The breakfast as a whole had 37g of protein in*.


yes so w4nk then mate X


----------



## Thatcca

flinty90 said:


> yes so w4nk then mate X


How much do you recommend then ?

I'm on 250g of protein a day at the moment. Should I just allocate more of that 250g to breakfast ?


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> How much do you recommend then ?
> 
> I'm on 250g of protein a day at the moment. Should I just allocate more of that 250g to breakfast ?


how do you manage 250 g of protein of your breaqkfast looks that poor mate ???

explain to us the rest of todays meals.. and dont bullsh1t as were trying to help


----------



## Thatcca

No worries. I'll post up my full meal plans when I'm back to my pc. I'm just on my phone while I'm at work.


----------



## Kennyken

Breakfast is pretty poor tbh thatchaa

My breakfast this morning (afternoon by the time I woke up) was

5 whole eggs and 2 slices of 50/50 bread and 50g of protein powder with oats.

Difficult doing shift work as food pattern is all over the place.


----------



## Uk_mb

I just have a [email protected] in the morning. Then a shake. Then another [email protected], then some chicken + homemade mayo


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> I just have a [email protected] in the morning. Then a shake. Then another [email protected], then some chicken + homemade mayo


tasty !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> I just have a [email protected] in the morning. Then a shake. Then another [email protected], then some chicken + homemade mayo


Do you blend that all up or just lick the spunk off your hands whilst making the shake?


----------



## Thatcca

Reet, I'm back from graft so here's my meal plans:

High carb



Medium



Low



No



I got all of the nutritional information from the actual packaging of the products themselves and not some online database or app (except the banana and broccoli).

Over the week it looks like this:

Sun - High - Training

Mon - Low

Tue - High - Training

Wed - Low

Thur - Medium - Training

Fri - Low

Sat - No


----------



## Kennyken

Right its 4am and my first meal is 50g protein powder with 1 scoop of oats and 400ml of whole milk.

Got myself a cool bag now too. God I look cool


----------



## Kennyken

Right 2nd meal at 730 this morning was egg and bacon baguette. As it was the only hot food on site this morning. Oh well I enjoyed it and it was some easy calories


----------



## Thatcca

*11-05-12*

EC Stack 10:30

Breakfast 12:00

Oats 50g

Skimmed milk 100ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A banana

Meal 2 14:00

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 35g

EC Stack 14:15

I got unexpectedly called into work for a few hours so playing catch up on the scran.

Meal 3 19:30

Chicken 240g

Brown rice 30g (dry weight)

Broccoli 100g

Cheddar 40g

Good splash of lemon juice

Meal 4 22:45

Whey 100g

Ground Almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 3g


----------



## Kennyken

3rd meal was a peanut butter sandwich with a multi vit and cod liver tablet. Washed down with 1 litre of water.

4th meal will be some sort of chicken breast with hot nandos sauce and some corn

5th meal will be 50g of whey, scoop of oats and 400ml of whole water.

6th meal may be cottage cheese and pint of FF milk


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thatcca said:


> *11-05-12*
> 
> EC Stack 10:30
> 
> Breakfast 12:00
> 
> Oats 50g
> 
> Skimmed milk 100ml
> 
> Whey 30g
> 
> Carnitine 1g
> 
> A to Z Multivit
> 
> A banana
> 
> Meal 2 14:00
> 
> Chicken 120g
> 
> Cheddar 35g
> 
> EC Stack 14:15


What are your goals mate? Sorry I'm sure

It's here somewhere but I'm too lazy to look


----------



## Thatcca

Ginger Ben said:


> What are your goals mate? Sorry I'm sure
> 
> It's here somewhere but I'm too lazy to look


For the next few months I'm looking to lose some chub, then lean bulk.


----------



## flinty90

Kenny whats your goal ??? is it to get fatter ???


----------



## Kennyken

Love to get 19stone and about 15% bf why mate?


----------



## Uk_mb

To get fatter :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Is it going to end up me eating chicken and brocolli forever ? Lol


----------



## Guest

Kennyken said:


> Is it going to end up me eating chicken and brocolli forever ? Lol


Get rid of the sarnies m8y, no good! Find something else to eat something decent


----------



## Fatstuff

Dave said:


> Get rid of the sarnies m8y, no good! Find something else to eat something decent


its not the be all and end all is it, if he hits roughly the right macros by the end of the day its cool


----------



## Kennyken

I eat wholemeal bread with the peanut butter.

What tastes good cold tho ? I have no heating equipment


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> I eat wholemeal bread with the peanut butter.
> 
> What tastes good cold tho ? I have no heating equipment


lol taste is an individual thing kenny dont be silly LOL, maybe if u are having a sandwich slap a big fat chicken breast on it or a load of lean meat, or on a pitta or in a wrap.


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> its not the be all and end all is it, if he hits roughly the right macros by the end of the day its cool


Oh aye deffo, Im thinking along the lines of more protein.



Kennyken said:


> I eat wholemeal bread with the peanut butter.
> 
> What tastes good cold tho ? I have no heating equipment


Can you take food in with you? Maybe make a few bits up in the morning or night before??


----------



## Kennyken

What I shall do then is add more cold meats to things like pittas and wraps ?

Sure I can make some food the night before but I need to have some sort of bread like substance as nothing worse then a tub of cold chicken in the morning!


----------



## Guest

Wholemeal Pitas are ace m8 - chicken and salad (One of my favs), tuna salad another good un.

Maybe have a look at some tupperware tubs, knock up a chicken salad or pasta type thing. Just use a bit of imagination m8, it all depends how fussy you are, I can eat pretty much anything cold, perks of my old job and having to haha.

Best thing ive found m8 is try different types of sauces, keeps it from getting boring.


----------



## Kennyken

Sounds good dave. I've brought loads of tupperware boxes from asda. I'll have to get used to eating cold food I suppose

Getting bored of shakes too lol


----------



## Fat

Mate dieting doesn't have to be boring you could look into the IIFYM approach which Malibu proves to be successful.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/178535-5-week-cutting-results.html


----------



## Kennyken

So basically saying if I find foods that equal:

300 g protein

300 carbs

150 fats

I can eat anything as long as it equals the above amount daily ?


----------



## Robbie

Kennyken said:


> So basically saying if I find foods that equal:
> 
> 300 g protein
> 
> 300 carbs
> 
> 150 fats
> 
> I can eat anything as long as it equals the above amount daily ?


Yes, but no. All foods are equal, but some are more equal than others.


----------



## Thatcca

I've just read it as well Ken and he does say he eats clean 75% of the time.


----------



## Kennyken

Robbie said:


> Yes, but no. All foods are equal, but some are more equal than others.


That makes sense... I think


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> I've just read it as well Ken and he does say he eats clean 75% of the time.


Arr thatcha how's the teeth coming along ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Arr thatcha how's the teeth coming along ?


Margaret thatcha??


----------



## Thatcca

Well it's stop bleeding for the most part but it'll be a few weeks until it's fully healed but I'm back on normal food. Just have to chew on the good side for a bit.


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> Well it's stop bleeding for the most part but it'll be a few weeks until it's fully healed but I'm back on normal food. Just have to chew on the good side for a bit.


Nice. Plenty of warm salt water then ! Lol


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> Nice. Plenty of warm salt water then ! Lol


Aye, I'm sick of the stuff now. But last thing I want is an infection, so needs must.


----------



## Thatcca

You got the idea of this macros diet yet then ?


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> You got the idea of this macros diet yet then ?


I think. Lol


----------



## Thatcca

Here's an example:

On my low carb day, I only have 100g of carbs. If I wanted to, I could get all those carbs from eating Mars Bars instead of oats etc, and just eat protein for the rest of the day (up to my daily required amount).

It's basically substituting a few treats into your diet plan so you don't feel deprived and go on a mental binge.


----------



## Thatcca

*12-05-12*

EC Stacks 06:30, 13:00, 17:00

No carb day.

Today's food will be 10 chicken thighs and 4 whole eggs. Supplemented with psyllium husks to prevent all that protein blocking me up.

3 cups of green tea

1 sausage.


----------



## Thatcca

*13-05-12*

Training moved to tomorrow due to 14hrs at work today. Swapped my high and low days over to suit.

Breakfast 06:00

Oats 50g

Skimmed milk 100ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A banana

2 sausages

Meal 2 09:45

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 35g

Meal 3 13:30

Whey 50g

Ground Almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 3g

Meal 4 15:45

Chicken 120g

Brown rice 30g (dry weight)

Broccoli 100g

Splash of lemon juice

Meal 5 18:30

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 40g

Meal 6 21:15

Whey 50g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 3g

Cup of green tea and 2 ginger biscuits.


----------



## Uk_mb

Wats with the sausages mate lol, dnt get me wrong. I love a good sausage in the morning but bit plain on its own, have a barm cake with it, maybe a couple of veg


----------



## Thatcca

There's a bowl of cooked sausages in the fridge that need eating so just picking the odd few here and there.


----------



## flinty90

any chance of seeing any training in here at some point ??? all i see is moderate to poor diet and no training from anyone pmsl !!!


----------



## Thatcca

I'm back in the gym tomorrow morning mate. No idea what Ken is up to.


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> I'm back in the gym tomorrow morning mate. No idea what Ken is up to.


Neither does Kenny !!!


----------



## Robbie

flinty90 said:


> Neither does Kenny !!!


lolz.

This is an epic thread for all the wrong reasons!


----------



## Thatcca

*14-05-12*

Couldn't force myself out my pit early enough this morning before training so breakfast was makeshift to say the least.

Breakfast 10:10

3 sausages

Slice of dry white toast

A to Z Multivit

A banana

Training 10:30

Squats 5 x 5 @ 57.5kg

Overhead 5 x 5 @ 35kg

Dead 1 x 5 @ 75kg

20 mins cardio: 5 bike. 10 incline treadmill. 5 rowing.

PWO 12:00

Oats 90g

Skimmed milk 200ml

Whey 80g

Dextrose 50g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 4g

Meal 3 15:30

Chicken 110g

Brown rice 50g (dry weight)

Broccoli 100g

Sweet chilli & garlic sauce

Picked the remaining meat from the chicken carcass.

Meal 4 18:30

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 40g

Meal 5 21:15

Whey 50g

Ground almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 4g

Meal 6 23:45

Whey 50g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 4g

Cup of green tea.


----------



## Thatcca

*15-04-12*

Breakfast 14:00

Oats 90g

Skimmed milk 200ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A small apple

Meal 2 17:15

Chicken 110g

Macaroni 140g (cooked weight)

Spicy szechuan sauce

Half a red pepper

Few sliced mushrooms

Meal 3 18:45

Whey 50g

Ground almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 4g

Training 19:15

Squats 5 x 5 @ 60kg

Bench 5 x 5 @ 40kg

Row 5 x 5 @ 50kg

20mins cardio: 5 rowing, 10 incline treadmill, 5 bike.

PWO 21:15

Whey 50g

Dextrose 50g

Carnitine 1g

Meal 5 23:30

Chicken 150g

Cheddar 11g (all that was left)

Whey 50g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 4g


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

****ing hell, is kenny on holiday again or something lol..


----------



## Thatcca

It certainly looks like he has gone awol again.


----------



## Uk_mb

He's in rehab. He thought he was addicted to protein


----------



## flinty90

He must be that big now he cant reach around to turn pc on. lmfao


----------



## Uk_mb

I think hes still waitin for his chicken samwhich


----------



## Thatcca

Uk_mb said:


> I think hes still waitin for his chicken samwhich


His bulk up seems to be working out ok though.


----------



## Thatcca

*16-05-12*

Breakfast 11:00

Oats 50g

Skimmed milk 100ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A small apple

Meal 2 14:00

Chicken 133g

Cheddar 35g

A Peperami hot

Packet Walkers Max Cheese & Onion

Meal 3 17:30

Chicken 240g

Broccoli 100g

Lemon juice 20ml

Meal 4 22:00

Whey 100g

Carnitine 2g

Psyllium husks 8g

5 Baked Cheddars

Caved in and had some crisps and biscuits today but I adjusted where possible and at the end of the day, the macros came out ok.

Cals 1990

Prot 245

Carb 109

Fats 64


----------



## Thatcca

*17-05-12*

Breakfast 10:20

Oats 70g

Skimmed milk 120ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A small apple

Training 11:20

Squats 5 x 5 @ 62.5kg

Overhead 5/5/5/4/3 @ 37.5kg

Dead 1 x 5 @ 80kg

20mins cardio: 5 rowing, 5 bike, 10 incline treadmill.

PWO 13:15

Whey 50g

Dextrose 30g

Carnitine 1g

Meal 3 16:30

Roast dinner with all the trimmings

Profiteroles in choc sauce


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> *17-05-12*
> 
> Breakfast 10:20
> 
> Oats 70g
> 
> Skimmed milk 120ml
> 
> Whey 30g
> 
> Carnitine 1g
> 
> A to Z Multivit
> 
> A small apple
> 
> Training 11:20
> 
> Squats 5 x 5 @ 62.5kg
> 
> Overhead 5/5/5/4/3 @ 37.5kg
> 
> Dead 1 x 5 @ 80kg
> 
> 20mins cardio: 5 rowing, 5 bike, 10 incline treadmill.
> 
> PWO 13:15
> 
> Whey 50g
> 
> Dextrose 30g
> 
> Carnitine 1g


why are you only doing 5 reps of dead lifts mate ???


----------



## Thatcca

flinty90 said:


> why are you only doing 5 reps of dead lifts mate ???


That's all stronglifts tells you to do.


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> That's all stronglifts tells you to do.


ahh i see ...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

iv done strong lifts before, you dont just do 1 set of deads, you still do 5x5 but the first 4 sets are a warm up to one heavy set


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

so you could do warm up sets at 60,65,70,75kg, them the final work set to be 80kg


----------



## damerush

"THIS is the battle of the year guys!" <----First post of this thread lol


----------



## flinty90

damerush said:


> "THIS is the battle of the year guys!" <----First post of this thread lol


errm yeah well... you smell !!


----------



## Thatcca

danMUNDY said:


> iv done strong lifts before, you dont just do 1 set of deads, you still do 5x5 but the first 4 sets are a warm up to one heavy set


Cheers dan. I've just checked the 5x5 report pdf and it says 2 warm up sets before 1 working. 80kg is fvck all though so I normally just do some hyperextensions to warm up, but I'll correct that from now on.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ah right, it's a while since I did it, but I knew there was more than one set of deads lol, how u finding it so far?


----------



## Thatcca

danMUNDY said:


> Ah right, it's a while since I did it, but I knew there was more than one set of deads lol, how u finding it so far?


Enjoying the shorter and simpler workouts and finding some of the exercises fairly easy at the moment as I've previously lifted more, but obviously as it gets closer to what I was lifting prior to starting, it will get more difficult.

How long did you do it for ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

i never found the workouts to be any shorter than what id normally do, esp with the longer rest periods, i did the same..even though i knew what my lifts were from a previous rippetoe strength program i still dropped em down according to the spread sheet, think i did it for 10 weeks in total, increased all of my lifts 5x5 from when i did the rippetoe and that was only 3x5 im not sure if it was the 2 extra sets or what but it def worked


----------



## Thatcca

*17-05-12*

Breakfast 07:00

Oats 50g

Skimmed milk 100ml

Whey 30g

Carnitine 1g

A to Z Multivit

A small apple

Meal 2 15:00

Chicken 120g

Cheddar 35g

Meal 3 17:50

Chicken 120g

Brown rice 30g (dry weight)

Broccoli 100g

Lemon juice 20ml

Meal 4 20:20

Whey 50g

Ground almonds 10g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 4g

Meal 5 23:00

Chicken 120g

Whey 50g

Carnitine 1g

Psyllium husks 4g


----------



## Uk_mb

Kenny u fat fcuk!! Are u dead?


----------



## MURPHYZ

looks like he could well be, own journal time Thatcca.


----------



## Thatcca

I only stepped in for Mac to keep Kenny motivated but despite his promises to get on track and pleas not to close the thread, it doesn't seem to have worked.

It's not much of a contest if I'm the only one doing anything.

He's got a week to sort his sh¡t and log some genuine training down in here or I'm off as it's pointless me just doing it.


----------



## Fatstuff

Thatcca said:


> I only stepped in for Mac to keep Kenny motivated but despite his promises to get on track and pleas not to close the thread, it doesn't seem to have worked.
> 
> It's not much of a contest if I'm the only one doing anything.
> 
> He's got a week to sort his sh¡t and log some genuine training down in here or I'm off as it's pointless me just doing it.


mate, just start a journal, get some pics up and do it properly on ur own , forget Kenny, u got dedication - u will get enough support!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Kenny


----------



## Thatcca

*19-05-12*

Breakfast 12:00

4 Whole eggs scrambled

Good soak of worcester sauce

As today is No carb day, normally for the rest of the day I'd just eat 10 chicken thighs (which I cooked last night), but I've just been told we are going out for a meal tonight for someone's 50th. So I think I'll just eat half of the thighs to leave some cals for tonight. It's an Italian restaurant so carb city (bastards).


----------



## Uk_mb

kenny will come back in 2days time.

After hes come off his smack, methadone and drink binge with the excuse .... "right, sorry guys. i fell down a manhole, is any1 training"


----------



## MURPHYZ

he'll be very vascular after the smack and meth combo , i heard it's a great stack with an alcopop kick start.


----------



## Thatcca

He's got a cycle of 800mg Test a week to start which in terms of the competition should have me concerned but at his rate of training I've got fvck all to worry about on that front.


----------



## Uk_mb

just seen this review on talktofrank

writen by : ****yKen at 12:11am

"ryt, just tried inj steroids for the 1st time guys, and erm i forgot it already had some, erm smack in the needle from my last hit .Im writing this from the clouds, as i look down on you all, please guys, erm , lets all be like me .... take drugs. Heroin, crack, meth, phet and extacy are our friends <3 <3. peace and love to you all. especially flinty, I love you man. i will never forget the rim-orgy that took place in the showers. You thought i was nieve, but in fact i fcuking love cock "


----------



## Kennyken

Working away at the min so finding it hard to get a decent rhythm going training wise :-(

I understand thatcaa if you wanna fcuk me off.

Wish I had a 9-5 office job sometimes. Instead of working 2 days in Scotland then 1 day in Newcastle.

My only option is to train like this:

Tues or wed- legs

Sat- push

Sun- pull

What does everyone think?

Disapointed and depressed in myself that I can't train.


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> Working away at the min so finding it hard to get a decent rhythm going training wise :-(
> 
> I understand thatcaa if you wanna fcuk me off.
> 
> Wish I had a 9-5 office job sometimes. Instead of working 2 days in Scotland then 1 day in Newcastle.
> 
> My only option is to train like this:
> 
> Tues or wed- legs
> 
> Sat- push
> 
> Sun- pull
> 
> What does everyone think?
> 
> Disapointed and depressed in myself that I can't train.


I don't want to fvck things off though Ken. But when you don't post anything for ages, then we jump to conclusions, especially as you have a track record of being flaky.

Nobody is interested in a contest that stop-starts so much, so you have to question yourself as to whether you genuinely believe we should carry it on or call it a day ? Up to you mate.


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> I don't want to fvck things off though Ken. But when you don't post anything for ages, then we jump to conclusions, especially as you have a track record of being flaky.
> 
> Nobody is interested in a contest that stop-starts so much, so you have to question yourself as to whether you genuinely believe we should carry it on or call it a day ? Up to you mate.


Is love to carry on as when I first started ,this forum was the best thing for motivation !

I know people don't like the start stop but sometimes it's not helped mate


----------



## Thatcca

Right we'll crack on then.


----------



## Uk_mb

gay


----------



## Thatcca

Training this week:


----------



## MURPHYZ

so is it on or off, i still cant work it out.lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice.one thatcca you seem very well organised keep that up and train.hard you'll do well.

Jenny, take up hair dressing pmsl


----------



## MURPHYZ

nice to see this journal going strong as usual,lol, may as well put a shameless plug of my own in here and steal all the good advice that's being wasted in here.http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/179464-breenys-lightweight-journal-sorts.html


----------



## Yoshi

Wheres kenny?


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> Wheres kenny?


what do you care !!!


----------



## Yoshi

flinty90 said:


> what do you care !!!


I wondered how long it would take for you to pop up.

Generally interested just because I'm not in your little comp doesn't mean not interested how kenny gets on


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> I wondered how long it would take for you to pop up.
> 
> Generally interested just because I'm not in your little comp doesn't mean not interested how kenny gets on


Oh ok mac... hope your training is going well :whistling:


----------



## Yoshi

Going great actually thanks for asking


----------



## Yoshi

May even post a picture in here next feb...


----------



## flinty90

MacUK said:


> May even post a picture in here next feb...


do it now mate im sure it will be awesome X


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm unsubscribing from this [email protected] fest. Somebody pm me if anybody actually does any training in here. Ta x


----------



## MURPHYZ

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm unsubscribing from this [email protected] fest. Somebody pm me if anybody actually does any training in here. Ta x


go look at my journal instead m8, links above somewhere.


----------



## Thatcca

Yes I'm still training. I was there this morning and before that was Thursday just gone, hardly a lifetime apart.

With Kenny working away (read that as: still not yet been to the gym since this comp started) I figured I'd just stick up a weekly training log rather than bore everyone with what I've eaten on a daily basis.


----------



## RACK

Well what an epic battle this turned out to be lol So much promise too


----------



## Kennyken

Right today:

5 mins warmup and stretching on the treadmill @4mph decline

Deadlift: 5x5 @ 60kg

Pendlay rows: 5x5 @40 kg

Wide pull ups: 3x3 - always struggle on these

Barbell curls: 3x12 @ 20 kg

15mins cardio on the treadmill @4mph incline.

Had a nice little sweat going all through the session and drunk 1.5 litre of water.

Pwo meal: 1 ripe pear and 50g of protein from unflavoured whey

You can all laugh at the weights I've used but want to start light as I don't wanna injure my back again


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Right today:
> 
> 5 mins warmup and stretching on the treadmill @4mph decline
> 
> Deadlift: 5x5 @ 60kg
> 
> Pendlay rows: 5x5 @40 kg
> 
> Wide pull ups: 3x3 - always struggle on these
> 
> Barbell curls: 3x12 @ 20 kg
> 
> 15mins cardio on the treadmill @4mph incline.
> 
> Had a nice little sweat going all through the session and drunk 1.5 litre of water.
> 
> Pwo meal: 1 ripe pear and 50g of protein from unflavoured whey
> 
> You can all laugh at the weights I've used but want to start light as I don't wanna injure my back again


OK :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> OK :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cheers flinty you giant monster looking cnut x

Was not looking forward to training but feel great now!


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Cheers flinty you giant monster looking cnut x
> 
> Was not looking forward to training but feel great now!


well at least you have fcukin trained mate , even if it is once per year , thats still once more than MAC looks like he has trained lmfao !!!


----------



## Kennyken

Right dinner is:

3 bbq chicken drumsticks

2 white fish fillets

150g of tandori rice

1 pint of weak squash


----------



## Thatcca

No more of this then Kenny ->


----------



## Kennyken

Had 50g of protein at 8pm in the form of a shake.

Now sitting down to my last meal of 300g of light cottage cheese.


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> Had 50g of protein at 8pm in the form of a shake.
> 
> Now sitting down to my last meal of 300g of light cottage cheese.


And half pint of FF milk


----------



## Kennyken

Actually feel stuffed from the cottage cheese and milk.

Plus its too hot.


----------



## Uk_mb

******


----------



## Kennyken

Right meal one is:

2 scoops banana whey

1 scoop of oats

400ml of ff milk


----------



## Kennyken

Meal 2:

Scrambled egg, cheese, muffin and a coffee

Meal 3: 2 pork loin steaks. Mash potatoe, double helping of brocolii and pint of ff milk.

Easily over 200g of protein so far.


----------



## Kennyken

Meal 5.

1 pint of ff milk

2 scoops of whey

1 scoop of ground oats

1 large tbspoon of peanut butter

Shot glass of evoo

Large handfull of frozen berries


----------



## Uk_mb

Where's meal 4 gaylord?


----------



## Kennyken

Meal 3 was double lol so counted it as two. Last meal is 300g of cottage cheese and pint of ff milk. Also multi vit and cod liver tab


----------



## Kennyken

Where's thatcha ?


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> Where's thatcha ?


I'm here. Why ?


----------



## Uk_mb

Thatcca said:


> I'm here. Why ?


He fancies u


----------



## Thatcca

Uk_mb said:


> He fancies u


Well he's undecided about most things in his life so why should his sexuality be any different 

Sorry Kenneth, but I don't ride the dude train so you'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Kennyken

Right training just finished

Today I started with a few mins on the treadmill warming up and stretching.

Flat bench: 5x5 @60 kg

Milatary press: 5x5 @30 kg

Body weight dips: 10, 10, 8

Skul crushers: 3x12 @20 kg

15 mins cardio @ 4mph on incline.

Pwo meal is 50g protein from powder, 400ml water and a ripe pear.

Nearly didn't train today after being shattered from 9 hours driving. Just got on with it with short 1 min rests between sets and changed the plates quick and got on with the next exercise.


----------



## Kennyken

Your not my type thatchaa I like black men


----------



## Thatcca

Ha ha


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca does anyone come in this thread anymore ? X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Thatcca does anyone come in this thread anymore ? X


You cheeky cnut! ;-)

I'll sub up again if you're going to post for longer than a week


----------



## Kennyken

Right another quick meal of handfull of cashew nuts and protein shake.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> You cheeky cnut! ;-)
> 
> I'll sub up again if you're going to post for longer than a week


Ok I have been posting and will continue too


----------



## Kennyken

Right had a little snack of a slice of best of both bread and peanut butter.

Body needing the carbs from earliers workout


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Kennyken said:


> Thatcca does anyone come in this thread anymore ? X


it would seem everyone does but you :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken

Read the past few pages


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> Read the past few pages


You may well have filled the last few pages with some training and food updates Ken, but it's only the third day since you started back.

I do hope you carry it on though.


----------



## Kennyken

Last meal of the day which was 300g of cottage cheese (fml) and a hard boiled egg just to break the taste

Eaten so much today


----------



## Kennyken

Right first meal today was 50g protein from powder, 500ml of ff milk and a slice of whole meal toast

Second meal is handfull of cashew nuts and pint of water.

Right I've got a fasted blood test tommoro morning so can't eat after 9pm tonight. Any suggestions what I do ?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Right first meal today was 50g protein from powder, 500ml of ff milk and a slice of whole meal toast
> 
> Second meal is handfull of cashew nuts and pint of water.
> 
> Right I've got a fasted blood test tommoro morning so can't eat after 9pm tonight. Any suggestions what I do ?


yeah dont eat after 9 tonight lol.. are you bulking or cutting kenny ?? As your food choices seem to be either or !!


----------



## Kennyken

Trying to bulk mate. Just at the moment its all the food I have in the house or at work.

I'll be buying more meats, cous cous and some brown rice next week tho.


----------



## Uk_mb

Cous cous? The food so nice they named it twice. NOT. Wtf r u eating that for u fkin hippy :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Give me some ideas then monster balls please!


----------



## Uk_mb

Oats, sweet potato, cheese, rice, pasta


----------



## RACK

Rice cakes, oat cakes.............. most cakes!!!!


----------



## Kennyken

Why was I under the impression that pasta was bad for you ?


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Why was I under the impression that pasta was bad for you ?


Is this a theory you have come up with yourself? :lol:

Yes as rack said, all cakes  are good for bulking


----------



## Fatstuff

potato, pasta and rice


----------



## Fatstuff

kennyken, its all just food with similar macronutrient ratios - ur not doing this for ur health - since when has ur health been ur goal? them super tennets full of anti oxidants?>


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> kennyken, its all just food with similar macronutrient ratios - ur not doing this for ur health - since when has ur health been ur goal? them super tennets full of anti oxidants?>


 :lol:

Also the butt plugs u shove up ur bum won't be helping


----------



## Kennyken

I'd rather look like a massive monster then be healthy !


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> I'd rather look like a massive monster then be healthy !


Correct answer !

I've just eaten a huge lasagne, serves 6.... Or one of me


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Correct answer !
> 
> I've just eaten a huge lasagne, serves 6.... Or one of me


Is that code for "just keep eating everything " ?


----------



## Uk_mb

Everything, except... Metal, faeces and glass


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Everything, except... Metal, faeces and glass


Why the fluck did no one tell me this before.

I thought my life was going to be chicken and broccoli.

Want to get to 19 stone with 15 % fat


----------



## RACK

What weight you trying to bulk to Kenny? At the min your diet seems hit and miss and I wouldn't say the food choices are great. Personally I'd go for 300g pro, 300g carbs and 60g fats and break down to 6 meals so 50/50/10. Then work out what foods you can have for each meal and chop and change to have things you actually want to eat.

Pro; 250g chicken/turkey/red meat (take fats from this into account)/ egg whites (whole eggs take into account the fat) bacon

Carbs; 90g rice/pasta/cous cous, 8 rices cakes/oat cakes. 4 weetabix, 4 slices of whole meal bread

Fats; 1tbl spoon olive oil, red meat and egg fats

Thats a very rough idea but should give you a little bit more to think of when puttin a meal plan together


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> What weight you trying to bulk to Kenny? At the min your diet seems hit and miss and I wouldn't say the food choices are great. Personally I'd go for 300g pro, 300g carbs and 60g fats and break down to 6 meals so 50/50/10. Then work out what foods you can have for each meal and chop and change to have things you actually want to eat.
> 
> Pro; 250g chicken/turkey/red meat (take fats from this into account)/ egg whites (whole eggs take into account the fat) bacon
> 
> Carbs; 90g rice/pasta/cous cous, 8 rices cakes/oat cakes. 4 weetabix, 4 slices of whole meal bread
> 
> Fats; 1tbl spoon olive oil, red meat and egg fats
> 
> Thats a very rough idea but should give you a little bit more to think of when puttin a meal plan together


very simply put mate and should be a great help to a few folks to be fair !!!


----------



## RACK

I don't brand this about usually but I did the course to be a level 3 PT and advance fitness instructor (last exam got messed up as a lot of drama kicked off with an ex 30mins before so I fluffed it) the Dr who took the course asked me personally to be one of his trainers as I know my sh1t, I just keep my head down on the forums. Gettin into shape isn't hard, you just gotta sit down and be a bit calulated. I've had my own abs out a few times, the show preps and deeper stuff I get outside help from due to me sometimes losing my head.

I help a few friends of mine and a girl I'm seeing a lot of to do a bikini comp.

Me and Scott work together as the feed back I give him in honest, to the point and he doesn't have to spoon feed the why's/how's/what for's. I also bounce ideas off him too

Just taking the time to actually sit down and work out somethin like I wrote about takes all of 20mins and that's including find the macro contents for each meal and food choice, after a week or 2 of sticking to it then you can adjust things to suit better. I'll admit, I'm not a great fan of any diet that's been posted in here as they just aren't that structured.

Start with the values above and just stick them out, adjust as and when needed


----------



## RACK

There you go kenny, this is what a high carb day used to look like for me when doing carb cycling (this always works for me and CC has never let me down) the weights are all UNCOOKED

meal 1 12 egg whites (not whey)

6 rice cakes

small small apple

meal 2 250g chicken

75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot

olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

Pre WO 2 scoops whey in water

6 rice cakes

meal 3 250g chicken

75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot

olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

meal 4 250g chicken

75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot

olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

meal 5 250g chicken

75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot

olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

Obviously you can change the meat/carbs for different things but that day gives about 2700 cals, 280 pro/ 280 carbs and 40g fats


----------



## Kennyken

RACK said:


> There you go kenny, this is what a high carb day used to look like for me when doing carb cycling (this always works for me and CC has never let me down) the weights are all UNCOOKED
> 
> meal 112 egg whites (not whey)
> 
> 6 rice cakes
> 
> small small apple
> 
> meal 2250g chicken
> 
> 75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot
> 
> olive oil
> 
> small fibrous veg selection
> 
> Pre WO2 scoops whey in water
> 
> 6 rice cakes
> 
> meal 3250g chicken
> 
> 75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot
> 
> olive oil
> 
> small fibrous veg selection
> 
> meal 4250g chicken
> 
> 75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot
> 
> olive oil
> 
> small fibrous veg selection
> 
> meal 5250g chicken
> 
> 75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot
> 
> olive oil
> 
> small fibrous veg selection
> 
> Obviously you can change the meat/carbs for different things but that day gives about 2700 cals, 280 pro/ 280 carbs and 40g fats


I'm going to do something simiular to to this. Just waiting to get paid.


----------



## Thatcca

This week:



Warm up sets for all lifts and 20 mins cardio after each session as well.


----------



## Kennyken

Dinner was :

3 white fish fillets

200g of rice

Big helping of broccoli


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

RACK said:


> There you go kenny, this is what a high carb day used to look like for me when doing carb cycling (this always works for me and CC has never let me down) the weights are all UNCOOKED
> 
> meal 1 12 egg whites (not whey)
> 
> 6 rice cakes
> 
> small small apple
> 
> meal 2 250g chicken
> 
> 75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot
> 
> olive oil
> 
> small fibrous veg selection
> 
> Pre WO 2 scoops whey in water
> 
> 6 rice cakes
> 
> meal 3 250g chicken
> 
> 75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot
> 
> olive oil
> 
> small fibrous veg selection
> 
> meal 4 250g chicken
> 
> 75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot
> 
> olive oil
> 
> small fibrous veg selection
> 
> meal 5 250g chicken
> 
> 75g basmati rice or 250g sweet pot
> 
> olive oil
> 
> small fibrous veg selection
> 
> Obviously you can change the meat/carbs for different things but that day gives about 2700 cals, 280 pro/ 280 carbs and 40g fats


12 egg whites, a kilo of chicken breast, 2 scoops of whey, not to mention the bit of protein thats gonna come from the carb sources, surely its a bit more than 280g?

oops just saw the uncooked part!


----------



## Kennyken

Bit of topic but I use a dreambox to watch very cheap sky tv. If anyones interested pm me...


----------



## Kennyken

No one?


----------



## Kennyken

Absolutely starving. Been fasting since 9pm last night for a fasted blood test at 9am. Gonna have a massive breakfast


----------



## Thatcca

What's the blood test for Ken ?


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> What's the blood test for Ken ?


To see if he is in fact real lll..


----------



## Uk_mb

Thatcca said:


> What's the blood test for Ken ?


----------



## Kennyken

I suffer from extreme migraines. Not so much the headches but I lose the sight in one eye and lose the ability to speak. One half of my body goes numb too including tongue throat and limbs.

Can lose balance and fall over injuring myself.

Violently sick too. I don't really get a warning whole thing can happen within 20 mins. Doesn't happen very often but boy when I get an attack....


----------



## BIG BUCK

Kennyken said:


> I suffer from extreme migraines. Not so much the headches but I lose the sight in one eye and lose the ability to speak. One half of my body goes numb too including tongue throat and limbs.
> 
> Can lose balance and fall over injuring myself.
> 
> Violently sick too. I don't really get a warning whole thing can happen within 20 mins. Doesn't happen very often but boy when I get an attack....


sounds awful mate, do you have any footage of you losing balance and injuring yourself?


----------



## Kennyken

BB2 said:


> sounds awful mate, do you have any footage of you losing balance and injuring yourself?


Lol no you Cnut.


----------



## Kennyken

Right first meal after fasting:

8 eggs scrambled

Smoked salmon

2 slices of 50/50 bread

Orange juice


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Sounds like a stroke...hope the tests don't show anything too serious!


----------



## Kennyken

danMUNDY said:


> Sounds like a stroke...hope the tests don't show anything too serious!


Yeah very sim to a stroke. Had a non fasted blood test then a fasted blood test. Next is an eye exam then an MRI scan. Just so the consultant has a base to work from !


----------



## BIG BUCK

Kennyken said:


> Lol no you Cnut.


Not even a little clippet of you unable to speak?

Which half of you goes numb? You know were i'm going with this?


----------



## BIG BUCK

Kennyken said:


> I suffer from extreme migraines. Not so much the headches but I lose the sight in one eye and lose the ability to speak. One half of my body goes numb too including tongue throat and limbs.
> 
> Can lose balance and fall over injuring myself.
> 
> Violently sick too. I don't really get a warning whole thing can happen within 20 mins. Doesn't happen very often but boy when I get an attack....


So lets get this straight

You lose sight in one eye, lose ability to speak, half of your body goes numb and you fall over................ then you vomit................................ are you sure you're not just piissed?


----------



## Fatstuff

that sounds sh1t kk - by the way fasting for 12 hours is a piece of pi55 u plum, try 16 daily - good to help lose weight, some ppl do 24 hours, see greenspin u pu55y


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> that sounds sh1t kk - by the way fasting for 12 hours is a piece of pi55 u plum, try 16 daily - good to help lose weight, some ppl do 24 hours, see greenspin u pu55y


I've read from somewhere that daily fasting is good for you. ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> I've read from somewhere that daily fasting is good for you. ?


its got some apparent health benefits, like improved insulin sensitivity and sh1t (apparently) but it defo helps u eat less in a day if ur dieting


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> its got some apparent health benefits, like improved insulin sensitivity and sh1t (apparently) but it defo helps u eat less in a day if ur dieting


Along with some test too ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Along with some test too ?


test for bulking cutting - everything lol, i love test


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> test for bulking cutting - everything lol, i love test


I'm still yet to sample the delights of my tri test


----------



## Fatstuff

Stop being gay


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Stop being gay


Lol why am I ?


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Right first meal after fasting:
> 
> 8 eggs scrambled
> 
> Smoked salmon
> 
> 2 slices of 50/50 bread
> 
> Orange juice


8 eggs? bloody hell how small are the chickens down there


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> 8 eggs? bloody hell how small are the chickens down there


Posh cnuts used quails eggs


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> 8 eggs? bloody hell how small are the chickens down there


Just tescos large eggs mate


----------



## Uk_mb

kenny did u no elton john's middle name is *Hercules*

take that to the grave with u my son , to the grave


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> kenny did u no elton john's middle name is *Hercules*
> 
> take that to the grave with u my son , to the grave


Lol WTF ?


----------



## eezy1

whos winning then :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff

eezy1 said:


> whos winning then :confused1:


both losing


----------



## Uk_mb

eezy1 said:


> whos winning then :confused1:


me


----------



## Kennyken

Were all winners !


----------



## flinty90

that dont look like 8 eggs mate to me are you sure ??


----------



## Kennyken

Your right mate. 6 eggs just got the box out the bin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Your right mate. 6 eggs just got the box out the bin


Pmsl maybe we should get somebody to verify all your lifts too! You giving us pounds or kilos????


----------



## Kennyken

Lol cnut.


----------



## Kennyken

Dinner is:

Whole rack of ribs

Double helping of mash potoatoe

Double helping of sweetcorn

Easily 60g of protein there!


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Dinner is:
> 
> Whole rack of ribs
> 
> Double helping of mash potoatoe
> 
> Double helping of sweetcorn
> 
> Easily 60g of protein there!


Whole rack of ribs is loads of protein - what's your exact macros on that meal?


----------



## Fatstuff

Got enough potato there mate lol


----------



## Kennyken

61g protein

475g carbs

25g fat

Not included the sweetcorn!


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> 61g protein
> 
> *475*g carbs
> 
> 25g fat
> 
> Not included the sweetcorn!


Is that right ?


----------



## Fatstuff

something wrong there lol - why u not including the sweetcorn its probably the carbiest veg u can get.


----------



## Kennyken

I'm not sure how Many carbs in it mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> 61g protein
> 
> 475g carbs
> 
> 25g fat
> 
> Not included the sweetcorn!


Lots of which will be sugar.from the rib marinade....

Kenny, its good to see you back at this mate and its good to see you eating big and training again.

However.....this is just an observation and hopefully helpful. You are eating quite a lot of carbs on a daily basis and quite a lot generally. My concern for you would be that if you aren't training like a maniac and really hitting high intensity your food could just make you fat.

Have you worked out your maintenance calories based on your LEAN mass, not your total weight?? If not then you could be well over what you need to grow and more cals than you news to grow doesn't mean more muscle, it means more fat.

Just a heads up mate


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Lots of which will be sugar.from the rib marinade....
> 
> Kenny, its good to see you back at this mate and its good to see you eating big and training again.
> 
> However.....this is just an observation and hopefully helpful. You are eating quite a lot of carbs on a daily basis and quite a lot generally. My concern for you would be that if you aren't training like a maniac and really hitting high intensity your food could just make you fat.
> 
> Have you worked out your maintenance calories based on your LEAN mass, not your total weight?? If not then you could be well over what you need to grow and more cals than you news to grow doesn't mean more muscle, it means more fat.
> 
> Just a heads up mate


Advice taken ben. I'm eating far too much carbs tbh mate

Diet and training went tits up today as I had to have a blood test and see the chiroprator.

My macros if working out lbm are:

P: 236

C: 275

F: 52

I've been eating far too much. Don't you reckon. Should I eat to the above macros ot carry on eating much more in preparation to my test cycle?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Advice taken ben. I'm eating far too much carbs tbh mate
> 
> Diet and training went tits up today as I had to have a blood test and see the chiroprator.
> 
> My macros if working out lbm are:
> 
> P: 236
> 
> C: 275
> 
> F: 52
> 
> I've been eating far too much. Don't you reckon. Should I eat to the above macros ot carry on eating much more in preparation to my test cycle?


Eat to your macros mate. When you get on the test I would personally up.your protein to around 350 and leave the rest the same. See how you get on like that then adjust if needs be. No point putting on bad weight for the sake of scale numbers, you'll only have.to diet it off further down the line.


----------



## Uk_mb

Ur marcos for carbs are 275, and u ate 475 in one meal lol.

:thumb:

Not too worry, just have a few less sweetcorn 2mro and it will even it out

And since when did shops start selling boxes of EIGHT eggs lmao. How can u count that wrong lmao


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Ur marcos for carbs are 275, and u ate 475 in one meal lol.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Not too worry, just have a few less sweetcorn 2mro and it will even it out
> 
> And since when did shops start selling boxes of EIGHT eggs lmao. How can u count that wrong lmao


I know I realised that and had to look in the bin. Not sure why I thought 8

I'm def sensitive to carbs also. So I need to cut them down to 275.


----------



## flinty90

to be fair Kenny RIBS ??? you are what you eat and thats pork ... lol..

but seriously my wife was talking to zack khan other week about things she eats and she said i had a nice healthy ham salad, Zack just replied the same thing, you are what you eat , and its still pork even if it was lean ....

get the better stuff insode you mate, the white fish, the chicken and if you want a bit more of a fatty meat then steak..

you arent really going to be doing much good smashing loads of mash potato, sweetcorn (which has virtually no health benefits whatsoever) and fcukin glazed racks of ribs...

all you will do is get fat and then after 3 weeks feel you need to start a cutting phase ..

be more clean, eat less crap, and eat more good stuff...

just my ten penneth !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> to be fair Kenny RIBS ??? you are what you eat and thats pork ... lol..
> 
> but seriously my wife was talking to zack khan other week about things she eats and she said i had a nice healthy ham salad, Zack just replied the same thing, you are what you eat , and its still pork even if it was lean ....
> 
> get the better stuff insode you mate, the white fish, the chicken and if you want a bit more of a fatty meat then steak..
> 
> you arent really going to be doing much good smashing loads of mash potato, sweetcorn (which has virtually no health benefits whatsoever) and fcukin glazed racks of ribs...
> 
> all you will do is get fat and then after 3 weeks feel you need to start a cutting phase ..
> 
> be more clean, eat less crap, and eat more good stuff...
> 
> just my ten penneth !!!


There's absolutely nothing wrong with pork, it has different cuts offering different benefits - plenty of lean cuts. zack khan isn't a nutrition specialist (sugar glazed fatty ribs are sh1t agreed) and his view may be slightly biased against pork as he is a Pakistani.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with pork, it has different cuts offering different benefits - plenty of lean cuts. zack khan isn't a nutrition specialist (sugar glazed fatty ribs are sh1t agreed) and his view may be slightly biased against pork as he is a Pakistani.


fair enough mate i love pork so dont get me wrong im not saying dont eat it, i was more picking up on the glazed ribs to be fair and the fact that Kenny needs to get a grip on what he is eating or he is going to have a lot of work to do at the end of this !!!

saying that he not an expert nutrition wise is a bit daft though mate seeing as he knows his stuff, he is one of the biggest BB from the UK ever !!!


----------



## Kennyken

Right taken everything on board diet wise. Still very difficult tho.

I'm going to be ordering this:

http://www.foodsforfitness.co.uk/bulk-up-saver-stack-p-37.html?zenid=11v1dh6ihh15bu5cj4pitbaik4

Might seem bit expensive but it's all together and saves me the hassle. Il combine this with whey too so make this lot last for 2 weeks

I won't eat anything else apart from a tub of cottge cheese at night and some wholemeal wraps.

Oh some steam veg also


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Right taken everything on board diet wise. Still very difficult tho.
> 
> I'm going to be ordering this:
> 
> http://www.foodsforfitness.co.uk/bulk-up-saver-stack-p-37.html?zenid=11v1dh6ihh15bu5cj4pitbaik4
> 
> Might seem bit expensive but it's all together and saves me the hassle. Il combine this with whey too so make this lot last for 2 weeks
> 
> I won't eat anything else apart from a tub of cottge cheese at night and some wholemeal wraps.
> 
> Oh some steam veg also


that looks pretty good value for money to me, not sure what sort of quality meats it is but looks a good deal for 69 quid... have you added that lot up from just a butecher and supermarket mate for a comparison ???


----------



## flinty90

oh and no pork in that lot Fatstuff wonder why :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

What's your overall plan ken, u seem to chop and change, give me a detailed description of what your doing including calories, peds, timeframes n whatnot?


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> oh and no pork in that lot Fatstuff wonder why :whistling:


Lol, popular demand due to ppl spouting the same bollocks constantly in gyms and on forums


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, popular demand due to ppl spouting the same bollocks constantly in gyms and on forums


stop it mate ... you stick with your pork pal.. noone will hold it against ya !!! X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> stop it mate ... you stick with your pork pal.. noone will hold it against ya !!! X


I prefer beef as my weapon of choice, but it wasn't long ago when ppl were anti red meat lol. Variety is the spice of life, lot of animals to kill and eat - all with different vitamins and benefits. Who wants to live like fish and rice cake fella!!

Life is for living, make the most out of it and enjoy it as much as possible before it's too late and all you have got left is regret and incontinence!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I prefer beef as my weapon of choice, but it wasn't long ago when ppl were anti red meat lol. Variety is the spice of life, lot of animals to kill and eat - all with different vitamins and benefits. Who wants to live like fish and rice cake fella!!
> 
> Life is for living, make the most out of it and enjoy it as much as possible before it's too late and all you have got left is regret and incontinence!!


I agree brother ... Pork chops for tea it is X


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm fcukin starving I got spag bol , here at work don't want to eat it yet because it has to last me till 7


----------



## Smitch

Kennyken said:


> Right taken everything on board diet wise. Still very difficult tho.
> 
> I'm going to be ordering this:
> 
> http://www.foodsforfitness.co.uk/bulk-up-saver-stack-p-37.html?zenid=11v1dh6ihh15bu5cj4pitbaik4
> 
> Might seem bit expensive but it's all together and saves me the hassle. Il combine this with whey too so make this lot last for 2 weeks
> 
> I won't eat anything else apart from a tub of cottge cheese at night and some wholemeal wraps.
> 
> Oh some steam veg also


That meat seems very cheap, be interesting to see what the quality is like.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I'm fcukin starving I got spag bol , here at work don't want to eat it yet because it has to last me till 7


you working today ?? grabbing cnut lol... mmmmmmm spag bol is one of my favourite meals mate ...


----------



## Fatstuff

The 20 chicken fillets will be tiny if it's 2.8kgs worth though!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> you working today ?? grabbing cnut lol... mmmmmmm spag bol is one of my favourite meals mate ...


Lol - no such thing as bank holidays where I work and no extra pay for working them


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Lol - no such thing as bank holidays where I work and no extra pay for working them


what you do again mate ??? supermarket shelve stacker ??? lol


----------



## Smitch

Fatstuff said:


> The 20 chicken fillets will be tiny if it's 2.8kgs worth though!


10 chicken breasts is usually 2.2kg from my butchers at £1.50 each.


----------



## Fatstuff

I get 20 breasts just under 5kg for £20 nicked from a warehouse lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> I get 20 breasts just under 5kg for £20 nicked from a warehouse lol


So really u steal them from tesco... In return for a £20 note?


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> So really u steal them from tesco... In return for a £20 note?


Lol, no - these are proper fat decent breasts that don't shrink or anything, not supermarket quality, butcher quality.


----------



## Uk_mb

Sorry I didn't no it was u that posted that. I thort it was ken haha

I don't mind mocking ken, I kinda fancy you so I don't like to mock u ginger nips


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> Sorry I didn't no it was u that posted that. I thort it was ken haha
> 
> I don't mind mocking ken, I kinda fancy you so I don't like to mock u ginger nips


I don't know what's more offensive, mistaking me for ken or calling me ginger nips!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Being called ginger is the worst insult ever mate. Specially when you're not


----------



## Kennyken

Well the site says its a butchers so we shall see...


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> What's your overall plan ken, u seem to chop and change, give me a detailed description of what your doing including calories, peds, timeframes n whatnot?


Fancy answering this kenny baby


----------



## Kennyken

I would like to bulk mate and look pretty decent for next summer.

Would love to get to 19st with 15% bf

tri test 800mg per week soon. Then test and tren for the following cycle. Aiming for about 3000 calories


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I would like to bulk mate and look pretty decent for next summer.
> 
> Would love to get to 19st with 15% bf
> 
> tri test 800mg per week soon. Then test and tren for the following cycle. Aiming for about 3000 calories


LOL, whats your goal for this next 5 years mate ????

19 stone at 15% bf is not going to happen for you for years bro and thats not putting a downer on you its just fact


----------



## Yoshi

Although I tend to hate agreeing with flinty he has got a point mate... 19tone at 20-30% bf would still be long shot never mind 15%..


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol 19 stone bless ya


----------



## Kennyken

Ok 16st @ 12% bf then like the man on doping forever ?

Baring in mind I'm 15st 3 @ 24 bf now.

What you reckon everyone?


----------



## Guest

Kennyken said:


> I would like to bulk mate and look pretty decent for next summer.
> 
> *Would love to get to 19st with 15% bf*
> 
> tri test 800mg per week soon. Then test and tren for the following cycle. Aiming for about 3000 calories


Haha you and me both m8.

How tall are you Ken?


----------



## Kennyken

I'm 5ft 11. And weigh 15.3 stone


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Ok 16st @ 12% bf then like the man on doping forever ?
> 
> Baring in mind I'm 15st 3 @ 24 bf now.
> 
> What you reckon everyone?


even that will be a year and a bit goal mate to be fair.... you have a lot of work to do my friend , you need to be more consistent and get your head around a few points IMO .. i reckon judging by the character you are that by this christmas you will be sitting at

15 stone and 20 % bodyfat

thats my personal estimation of your achievement by christmas !!


----------



## Fatstuff

He could do that in a month lol, but will probably bulk back up and go back down to it lol


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> even that will be a year and a bit goal mate to be fair.... you have a lot of work to do my friend , you need to be more consistent and get your head around a few points IMO .. i reckon judging by the character you are that by this christmas you will be sitting at
> 
> 15 stone and 20 % bodyfat
> 
> thats my personal estimation of your achievement by christmas !!


What points mate? I'd like your tuition flintoff


----------



## Fatstuff

Short term goals kenny!! That's what u need, whats your plan for next 6 weeks


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Short term goals kenny!! That's what u need, whats your plan for next 6 weeks


I'm not sure mate. I don't know what's attainable in 6 weeks.

I need to be consistent would be a good goal.

I got a lot of respect for everyone on here takes a lot to achieve body's that I see. Much more difficult then I first though


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> I'm not sure mate. I don't know what's attainable in 6 weeks.
> 
> I need to be consistent would be a good goal.
> 
> I got a lot of respect for everyone on here takes a lot to achieve body's that I see. Much more difficult then I first though


Small goals are ideal mate, as simple as 'I want to lose 4lbs in 6 weeks' etc then when that 6 weeks is up u might want to do the same again! Or gain 2lbs in 6 weeks or gain 10kg on squats or whatever. Just a thought - I don't mean keep chopping and changing, just set yourself little goals.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> What points mate? I'd like your tuition flintoff


Diet. training. rest. try them 3 points first and be consistent with them all for 6 weeks..


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> I'm not sure mate. I don't know what's attainable in 6 weeks.


Im aiming for a 15lbs in 6 weeks.

its a long shot i no but theres no point in setting pussy goals like ...

oh i wna gain 1.532lbs in 6 weeks time and loose 0.233% bodyweight, thats just gay


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


> Im aiming for a 15lbs in 6 weeks.
> 
> its a long shot i no but theres no point in setting pussy goals like ...
> 
> oh i wna gain 1.532lbs in 6 weeks time and loose 0.233% bodyweight, thats just gay


thats just fcuked kennys first goal up then pmsl ..


----------



## RACK

Ok, serious question; Has any progress been made by anyone in this journal? It seems like no clear goal was set at the start of it and if it was then it's been lost along the way. Is Mac still in or out too?


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Ok, serious question; Has any progress been made by anyone in this journal? It seems like no clear goal was set at the start of it and if it was then it's been lost along the way. Is Mac still in or out too?


Mac is definitely out, in fact i dont think he was ever in..

Thatcaa is in but he is just getting his head down and getting on with it so thats all good.

Kenny, well thats Kenny he dont know wether he is in or out or shaking it all about to be fair, the cnut dont even know which site he is on half the time..

but im sure progress has been made as he has trained at least once this year (I THINK) or (HE THINKS) pmsl !!


----------



## RACK

Cool, I didn't mean my post to come across as funny if it did, just wondered what the difference in look/scales/tape was since feb.


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Cool, I didn't mean my post to come across as funny if it did, just wondered what the difference in look/scales/tape was since feb.


no probs mate,

well differences i can see..

Kenny has took his shirt off in his avi..

the only tape he as used was the NOW 26 he plays in his car stereo.

and the scales are just there to weigh out the sweets he uses to go around the kids playgrounds with !!!


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Thatcca

Another week, another 1.532lbs gain and lost 0.233% fat ha.


----------



## Fat

Thatcca said:


> Another week, another 1.532lbs gain and lost 0.233% fat ha.


Good work!


----------



## Yoshi

Is this comp dead?


----------



## Fatstuff

No. Just needs a name change to thatcca's journal lol


----------



## Yoshi

Fatstuff said:


> No. Just needs a name change to thatcca's journal lol


Think kenny posted more in my journal then here....


----------



## Thatcca

MacUK said:


> Think kenny posted more in my journal then here....


As well as your journal he can also be found telling sh¡t jokes at stupid o'clock, peddling his snide sky boxes and trying to get an insane artist to paint him a picture.

And here lies the problem. He is everywhere except where he is supposed to be.


----------



## flinty90

Starting to think Kenny is just a lost soul now that will never get it back...

and he wants to bang on about 3 stone of solid muscle this year dont he pmsl !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

I just dutch ovened my girlfriend


----------



## infernal0988

Uk_mb said:


> I just dutch ovened my girlfriend


wtf is a dutch oven ? :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

infernal0988 said:


> wtf is a dutch oven ? :lol:


Urban dictionary definition:

The act of throwing out a vicious, obnoxious fart in bed and then holding the head of a loved one underneath the sheets, either until they pass out or better still vomit.

Example:

I knew that I had left a skiddie in my pants as I curved out a stinkfart. I then asked my wife to check under the covers to see whether there was a spider. She was immediately overcome by the repugnant gas that was down there and try as she might, she couldn't fight as my hands held her head in place. When she came up eventually, she remarked that she felt nauseous and that I had indeed **** my pants in the process. Nice!


----------



## Kennyken

Well thought i'd better update.

I've lost about 6kg now since a week Monday.

I'm struggling eating one meal. So just been drinking squash, water and a little coke.

Been getting about 3 hours sleep a night.

Coughing is doing my nut in. Anti biotics also making me feel like death

Haven't left the house since returning from holiday.

Got myself some diazapam for fri nights sleep


----------



## Uk_mb

Diazapan will help u sleep. More than 3 hours anyway lol


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Well thought i'd better update.
> 
> I've lost about 6kg now since a week Monday.
> 
> I'm struggling eating one meal. So just been drinking squash, water and a little coke.
> 
> Been getting about 3 hours sleep a night.
> 
> Coughing is doing my nut in. Anti biotics also making me feel like death
> 
> Haven't left the house since returning from holiday.
> 
> Got myself some diazapam for fri nights sleep


sounds like your well on target then mate for your goal of 19 stone ripped by end of the month.... :whistling:

you been taking your diet tips from Nickthegreek ???


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> sounds like your well on target then mate for your goal of 19 stone ripped by end of the month.... :whistling:
> 
> you been taking your diet tips from Nickthegreek ???


Nicks been taking tips off mac by the sounds of it , on how to be a little bitch. At least macs manned up now, a bit.


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Well thought i'd better update.
> 
> I've lost about 6kg now since a week Monday.
> 
> I'm struggling eating one meal. So just been drinking squash, water and a little coke.
> 
> Been getting about 3 hours sleep a night.
> 
> Coughing is doing my nut in. Anti biotics also making me feel like death
> 
> Haven't left the house since returning from holiday.
> 
> Got myself some diazapam for fri nights sleep


Might as well call it a cut, possibly the most progress u have made in this journal whatsoever - well done


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> sounds like your well on target then mate for your goal of 19 stone ripped by end of the month.... :whistling:
> 
> you been taking your diet tips from Nickthegreek ???


On his thread that he posted yesterday (how much fat will....) I agreed with your post and told him he looks ill and should eat more.

I see this morning he has asked a mod to delete his profile lol


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Diazapan will help u sleep. More than 3 hours anyway lol


I fu cking hope so mate. Lol


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Might as well call it a cut, possibly the most progress u have made in this journal whatsoever - well done


I'm going to agree with you because I'm far to ill to argue


----------



## Ginger Ben

You're always ill Kenny, you got a weak constitution??


----------



## Kennyken

I know I am. My work mates say that too. Gonna start eating more fruit and veg and if that don't work well its gonna be stress related

The annoying thing is that gp's are useless


----------



## Kennyken

I spend all day looking at mens bodys and dream of having a great body. (No extreme ****)

But get ill far too often and always happens when I get a good run going


----------



## Uk_mb

Hahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahh

Really !!


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> I spend all day looking at mens bodys and dream of having a great body. (No extreme ****)
> 
> But get ill far too often and always happens when I get a good run going


That is the most **** thing I've ever heard... Close to aces comment about empire boy


----------



## RACK

Kennyken said:


> I spend all day looking at mens bodys and dream of having a great body. (No extreme ****)
> 
> But get ill far too often and always happens when I get a good run going


Stop lookin at them, it's causing you to headfook yourself, causing stress and stopping you gettin better. Green and mixed veg with every meal and just aim for a good 6 weeks run at it with consistant diet and progressive training


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> I spend all day looking at mens bodys and dream of having a great body. (No extreme ****)
> 
> But get ill far too often and always happens when I get a good run going


Maybe the anxiety of being a closet **** is what's messing with your system?? Maybe you should embrace your bentness and you might feel a lot better?

Pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb

sorry . i had to do it .:laugh:

Tapatalk users don't no what the fcuk I'm on about here


----------



## Fatstuff

get urself some mp superfood xs and some vitamin e , plenty of fats - lay off the beer and sugary foods


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Stop lookin at them, it's causing you to headfook yourself, causing stress and stopping you gettin better. Green and mixed veg with every meal and just aim for a good 6 weeks run at it with consistant diet and progressive training


If kenny got a 6 hour consistrncy mate it would be a start.. lol.


----------



## Uk_mb

flinty90 said:


> If kenny got a 6 hour consistrncy mate it would be a start.. lol.


 hour **


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> sorry . i had to do it .:laugh:
> 
> Tapatalk users don't no what the fcuk I'm on about here


I ain't got a clue what you done ? Lol


----------



## Uk_mb

MacUK said:


> I ain't got a clue what you done ? Lol


Sucked ur mommas dick


----------



## Thatcca

This week yo !



Some things up, some things down. Doesn't bother me, just crack on with it next time.


----------



## Kennyken

Oh no I'm not gay. I just like looking at big massive tanned oiled muscly men wearing next to nothing. Looking like they are about to cum

Who doesn't ?


----------



## Kennyken

Just me then .......


----------



## Yoshi

Uk_mb said:


> Sucked ur mommas dick


Fcking hell man that's like fcking kenny you just don't wanna do that lol


----------



## Kennyken

Mac your not my type mate. Did you read what I dream about ?


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Mac your not my type mate. Did you read what I dream about ?


Is this a training thread anymore?


----------



## Kennyken

Yeah al be it a slow one. But I can't commit myself 100% due to work and son

That ok ?


----------



## Kennyken

Meal 1 I just managed was:

1 jacket potato with little flora

1 tin of tuna


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Yeah al be it a slow one. But I can't commit myself 100% due to work and son
> 
> That ok ?


I know the feeling mate, my training has hit a slow point between work, son and relationship problems (making an effort to spend more time together atm) im using this time to diet, lose a bit of flab and go ever so slightly catabolic before my next blast and then big strong and probably fat will be on the cards (5k cals!!)


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Yeah al be it a slow one. But I can't commit myself 100% due to work and son
> 
> That ok ?


No it's not,

I'm working 15 hour shifts and I'm still cracking on, take a read of bigjims and pscarbs threads, you may know the word dedicated after reading them mate


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> No it's not,
> 
> I'm working 15 hour shifts and I'm still cracking on, take a read of bigjims and pscarbs threads, you may know the word dedicated after reading them mate


Don't they both make a living from bodybuilding ?

I don't


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> No it's not,
> 
> I'm working 15 hour shifts and I'm still cracking on, take a read of bigjims and pscarbs threads, you may know the word dedicated after reading them mate


mac, u upped ur game a few days ago, give kenny a break lol


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Don't they both make a living from bodybuilding ?
> 
> I don't


I don't know about Paul but jim has a job like everyone else...


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> I know the feeling mate, my training has hit a slow point between work, son and relationship problems (making an effort to spend more time together atm) im using this time to diet, lose a bit of flab and go ever so slightly catabolic before my next blast and then big strong and probably fat will be on the cards (5k cals!!)


Why are you wanting to go slightly catabolic ?

Tbh I don't care about the insults I get on here for not being dedicated. Il train when I can and do my best. If people don't like that then don't read my thread. Any people that stick around and offer advice then thank you !


----------



## Yoshi

Fatstuff said:


> mac, u upped ur game a few days ago, give kenny a break lol


I've still been training and dieting you can tell that from my pictures mate, what's kennys progress?

It's not a dig just saying, I work crazy hours I'm also helping with family bussivess in a relationship it's hard work mate, but you only get what you put in


----------



## MURPHYZ

I manage to train , I got a full time job and 3 kids m8, it's always doable if ur willing to try.


----------



## Kennyken

I just had half a pack of blueberrys and some double cream.

Got to get my bowels going again


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Why are you wanting to go slightly catabolic ?
> 
> Tbh I don't care about the insults I get on here for not being dedicated. Il train when I can and do my best. If people don't like that then don't read my thread. Any people that stick around and offer advice then thank you !


not catabolic in the sense of eating muscle lol, just catabolic in the sense that my body is using some of the energy reserves as fuel ie burning fat. Going by aus recommendation on how to make most out of next blast!


----------



## Fat

MacUK are you back in the competition?


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> MacUK are you back in the competition?


No he's got his own journal now fat


----------



## Kennyken

Just realised i am gold membership now Fcukers!!


----------



## Kennyken

how do i get access into all the hidden areas??


----------



## Fat

Settings > Permission Groups


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> Settings > Permission Groups


love you fat x


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> No he's got his own journal now fat


So have I Kenny. So. Have. I.


----------



## Yoshi

Why don't you just end this completion and make your own threads... My name in fcking title and I'm not even in it lol


----------



## Fat

Lol I like this thread :crying:


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Why don't you just end this completion and make your own threads... My name in fcking title and I'm not even in it lol


yeah, thats your fault - no one elses


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, thats your fault - no one elses


Pmsl kenny's hardly in it either. In between trips to the doctors and the sh1tter he's useless


----------



## Kennyken

Mac i blame my lack of motivation recently on you leaving.......twice


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl kenny's hardly in it either. In between trips to the doctors and the sh1tter he's useless


i am rubbish


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Mac i blame my lack of motivation recently on you leaving.......twice


dont go there ken ffs - any credibility is lost when u point the finger at someone else because of ur own shortfalls lol


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> dont go there ken ffs - any credibility is lost when u point the finger at someone else because of ur own shortfalls lol


read my reply to ben mate.....I said i was rubbish


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> read my reply to ben mate.....I said i was rubbish


lol i know mate - i think u might as well get on the juice asap - im rubbish too but juice is a safety net :rolleye:


----------



## Fat

Kennyken said:


> read my reply to ben mate.....I said i was rubbish


Stfu, be positive!!!

"Everything negative - pressure, challenges - is all an opportunity for me to rise."


----------



## Kennyken

im gonna get on the juice........dont have to worry about diet then

:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> im gonna get on the juice........dont have to worry about diet then
> 
> :whistling:


PMSL!!

You crack me up you daft cvnt


----------



## Fatstuff

Muscle and leanness come in vials, amps and pills mate


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Muscle and leanness come in vials, amps and pills mate


thats more like it


----------



## Kennyken

:lol:


----------



## Kennyken

i could probablly make my diet easy by having 3 whey and oats shake a day and just 3 normal meals ! Macros would be roughly be right


----------



## Uk_mb

Why don't u then :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

then do it u plum


----------



## Kennyken

right woke up this morning coughing up blood from the bronchitis. Should i worry or just see how it goes over the weekend?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> right woke up this morning coughing up blood from the bronchitis. Should i worry or just see how it goes over the weekend?


I'd see the doc mate


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> right woke up this morning coughing up blood from the bronchitis. Should i worry or just see how it goes over the weekend?


just wait and see if you die in next couple of days, if you die then go see a doctor (fcuk me kenny you are a thick cnut)


----------



## Uk_mb

dont worry about it . its just burst blood vessels from coughing ,

Dont bother with docs cos thats all he will say,


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> right woke up this morning coughing up blood from the bronchitis. Should i worry or just see how it goes over the weekend?


You should expect to be ill a lot more often Ken. I'm surprised your specialist never told you that this is the true effect of AIDS.


----------



## Fat

Kenny when you going on gear? I want to see that journal


----------



## MURPHYZ

Fat said:


> Kenny when you going on gear? I want to see that journal


When's he goin on gear, I was wondering when he was gonna train


----------



## Thatcca

Had to deload on rows and I've dropped them further than I should as I think my form is a bit suspect, so want to get that correct more than moving up the weight.


----------



## Thatcca

And where the fvck is Kenny !?

The cvnt is rarer than white dog sh¡t !


----------



## Yoshi

He was posting his diet in my thread last night


----------



## Thatcca

MacUK said:


> He was posting his diet in my thread last night


I think he genuinely misses you Mac. He isn't interested in the comp, only in conversing with you. A friend for life ha.


----------



## Kennyken

I'm genuinly going to start training regulary now. Decided I've been a cnut towards my attitude for training.

I'm so tired during the week I just don't wanna train. So I'm gonna train sat and sun and one day during the week. Fcuk knows why I haven't trained this way before


----------



## doubleh

This is like a bad Dumb and Dumber thread of Bodybuilding


----------



## Kennyken

doubleh said:


> This is like a bad Dumb and Dumber thread of Bodybuilding


And you are ???


----------



## Fat

:lol:


----------



## doubleh

Kennyken said:


> And you are ???


....just an amused bystander. Reps for the laughs ive got from this thread


----------



## Kennyken

Oh ok fair enough. You read it all ?


----------



## doubleh

Read a fair bit of it mate. I think the difficulties youve faced are similar to a lot of other peoples experience. Consistency is the key.

Until yesterday i hadnt trained for 2-3 months.......managed to get up to 18 stone this time last year but also got an enlarged heart from gear. Had to go and have MRI scans etc etc. Lesson learnt.......dont stay on Tren for nearly 6 months. :/


----------



## Kennyken

doubleh said:


> Read a fair bit of it mate. I think the difficulties youve faced are similar to a lot of other peoples experience. Consistency is the key.
> 
> Until yesterday i hadnt trained for 2-3 months.......managed to get up to 18 stone this time last year but also got an enlarged heart from gear. Had to go and have MRI scans etc etc. Lesson learnt.......dont stay on Tren for nearly 6 months. :/


Did your body change a lot on the 6 months of tren ?


----------



## doubleh

Yeah......put on nearly 3 stone......dropped body fat %.........was combat ready at all times. Lifts went through the roof and NONE of my clothes fitted me anymore. 

Apart from my heart getting enlarged (which wasnt dangerously big but still not normal) the only real sides i got were sweats at night to the point i had to get changed in the night or change beds and insomnia.

Enjoyed feeling like God for a while though.


----------



## doubleh

....but i was a nob. Tren is way too strong to stay on for that long.


----------



## Kennyken

Right diet has been;

50g of protein with 1 scoop of oats and 500ml FF milk

1 chicken breast with tin of kidney beans

2 tins of tuna in a wrap with a good squirt of mayo. Loads of onions and mixed peppers

1 rump steak, a jacket potato and some broccoli

150g of cottage cheese and half a pint of FF milk. Large tablespoon of Peanut butter

2.5 litres of water/tea/squash


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> Right diet has been;
> 
> 50g of protein with 1 scoop of oats and 500ml FF milk
> 
> 1 chicken breast with tin of kidney beans
> 
> 2 tins of tuna in a wrap with a good squirt of mayo. Loads of onions and mixed peppers
> 
> 1 rump steak, a jacket potato and some broccoli
> 
> 150g of cottage cheese and half a pint of FF milk. Large tablespoon of Peanut butter
> 
> 2.5 litres of water/tea/squash


Any criticism ?


----------



## Yoshi

Fat lazy fck? Lol


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Fat lazy fck? Lol


No mac I'm talking about my diet. Not your sex life with your mrs...


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> No mac I'm talking about my diet. Not your sex life with your mrs...


Ha!


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> No mac I'm talking about my diet. Not your sex life with your mrs...


Is ur missus fat mac :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> Is ur missus fat mac :thumb:


No, she's an alright bit of stuff


----------



## Kennyken

Everyone keeps saying this. Where is the proof ?


----------



## Fatstuff

He actually posted pics of her up holding a sign saying fatstuff bum me or something lol, can't remember - she done it with a few ppl's names - was funny tbf!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> He actually posted pics of her up holding a sign saying fatstuff bum me or something lol, can't remember - she done it with a few ppl's names - was funny tbf!!


And how much had he paid u to say this, pics, links?


----------



## Kennyken

Good shout monster balls. Pics or bs


----------



## Yoshi

Yes because I have something to prove to you kenny lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> And how much had he paid u to say this, pics, links?


Lol, I'm serious!! What thread was it mac?


----------



## Yoshi

Mrs mac in AL but I removed pics


----------



## Uk_mb

Bull


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> Bull


lol MB u been here long enough, wasnt u there when it happened? Mac who else was involved? ewen?


----------



## Yoshi

Ewen, Breda, Ricky


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> lol MB u been here long enough, wasnt u there when it happened? Mac who else was involved? ewen?


I was here but didn't see it... I discovered the block list


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> I was here but didn't see it... I discovered the block list


Lol


----------



## Kennyken

Well if anyones interested im back into the training now properly. Diet has been going well for a week now also and il be injecting for the first time tommorow if i have the balls


----------



## flinty90

200 pages and i have yet to see a full week of training progress or diet continuity, i hope this changes !!!


----------



## flinty90

this journal has been going for 4 months plus now Kenny so all i want to say is (think about that wasted 4 months and what you could have achieved by now) and dont let that happen again in the next 4 X


----------



## Kennyken

I know mate. I completely lost motivation when mac left..I know its not an excuse and i should of carried on.

Dont work weekends anymore so thats 2 days i can def train and all i have to do is fit in one during the week, Making 3 days of training a week.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I know mate. I completely lost motivation when mac left..I know its not an excuse and i should of carried on.
> 
> Dont work weekends anymore so thats 2 days i can def train and all i have to do is fit in one during the week, Making 3 days of training a week.


thats not an excuse your right... and i only get to train 3 days a week at minute, but i will dam well fcukin make it happen .. WHY cos i want this more than anything at the minute !!!

Dont let an excuse stand in the way of achievement ...


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> thats not an excuse your right... and i only get to train 3 days a week at minute, but i will dam well fcukin make it happen .. WHY cos i want this more than anything at the minute !!!
> 
> Dont let an excuse stand in the way of achievement ...


Ive bucked my ideas up and stopped being a bellend with my training. Def the hardest thing i have ever done in my life.....just as hard mentally as it is physically.


----------



## Kennyken

Legs trained today, first time in months. Proper buckled now and won't do what they are meant to do lol


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Legs trained today, first time in months. Proper buckled now and won't do what they are meant to do lol


so what did your routine look like and weights ??


----------



## Kennyken

Not much mate

Just 5x5 squats @60kg

Standing calf raises 3x10

Finished off with 10 mins on the treadmill

For was much better in squats as my lower back doesn't hurt at all


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Not much mate
> 
> Just 5x5 squats @60kg
> 
> Standing calf raises 3x10
> 
> Finished off with 10 mins on the treadmill
> 
> For was much better in squats as my lower back doesn't hurt at all


thats worse legs session i have ever seen bro !!!


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> thats worse legs session i have ever seen bro !!!


Lol well it's done it's job.


----------



## Fat

Kennyken if you go on your first cycle near the time I do wanna do a competition with me for motivation purposes? I could do with a push with my first ever bulk


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> Kennyken if you go on your first cycle near the time I do wanna do a competition with me for motivation purposes? I could do with a push with my first ever bulk


Sounds good to me fat. I just got to get the balls to jab. Plus I got bad doms in my legs so won't be jabing today lol


----------



## Thatcca

Fat said:


> Kennyken if you go on your first cycle near the time I do wanna do a competition with me for motivation purposes? I could do with a push with my first ever bulk


Whoa there Fat. It's hard enough getting him involved in this comp without you poaching him for another ha.


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> Whoa there Fat. It's hard enough getting him involved in this comp without you poaching him for another ha.


he needs to stop worrying about anything and just train and eat consistently , totally totall in the wrong frame of mind for gear IMO


----------



## Fat

Thatcca said:


> Whoa there Fat. It's hard enough getting him involved in this comp without you poaching him for another ha.


Lol sorry I thought this comp was over and I'm sure he will be motivated when he grows on gear.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Subbed pal. Journal looks good! Interested to see how you get on with the Burr stuff. Is it the tri test you're doing?

Regarding the pinning. I was feeling the same way about 4 months back before I started my first test cycle. Got a bit light headed on the first one but it's been plain sailing ever since. Think I was in shock that Idid it more than anything ha. Don't over think it just do it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

radicalry00 said:


> Subbed pal. Journal looks good! Interested to see how you get on with the Burr stuff. Is it the tri test you're doing?


LOL you're going to be dissapointed I reckon. Jenny had to start a thread asking where to buy bread, what chance has he got getting a cycle right???

Pmsl


----------



## Kennyken

radicalry00 said:


> Subbed pal. Journal looks good! Interested to see how you get on with the Burr stuff. Is it the tri test you're doing?
> 
> Regarding the pinning. I was feeling the same way about 4 months back before I started my first test cycle. Got a bit light headed on the first one but it's been plain sailing ever since. Think I was in shock that Idid it more than anything ha. Don't over think it just do it!


Yea mate. It's the tri test stuff I have. You used it before ?


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Nope it's what I've got for my next cycle. Heard good things though!


----------



## Kennyken

radicalry00 said:


> Nope it's what I've got for my next cycle. Heard good things though!


I'm planning in 800 mg per week for 15 weeks!


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Same here lad! But with 50mg dbol every day for 5 weeks too. Keep us posted, you can be our Burr lab rat  .


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Yea mate. It's the tri test stuff I have. You used it before ?


I've just come off a burr tri test cycle. It's good stuff. Been on for ages though so lookng forward to a fresh blast on it in a few months.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> I've just come off a burr tri test cycle. It's good stuff. Been on for ages though so lookng forward to a fresh blast on it in a few months.


How much you gained ben ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> How much you gained ben ?


Hard to say mate as I've mixed bulking, cutting and recomping this year. I've been on this cycle for 7 months and during that time the most I had gained was 2 stone and I've now dieted a stone of that off but still gotten stronger which is what i wanted.

So ultimately I'm a stone heavier but a lot leaner, now have top four abs visable where I had none before which is good.

My plan is to come off now do a full pct, take a few months off and hit a strength training programme to help keep my gains and then plan a proper 12 week or so bulk with high dose test and some deca.


----------



## Kennyken

Diet today has been:

Oats with a little honey

3 scoops protein shake with water

Home made wrap with 200g of cubed beef fries in evoo, cheese, leeks, mixed pepers and a little mayo

Home made chilli con carni with mince on jacket potato with loads of brocolli an bit Of cheese

Whole tub of quark with Bp flavouring drops

150g cottage cheese with half pint of ff milk and 2 tablespoons of peanut butter

1 multi vit and cod liver oil tablet

2 litres of water and a tea

I've eaten no sugar, chocolate or processed foods apart from a diet coke last week.

This is second week of dieting


----------



## Yoshi

Who's doing your diet? This all within your Marcos ? Lean bulk? Bulk?


----------



## Kennyken

Bulk

Protein 300g

Carbs just below 300g trying to keep this low as possible without going mad

Fat: 80g

Rather get the calories from fat then from carbs


----------



## Yoshi

And how kcal you on a day then mate?

You lot thought about messaging sons of the big boys for prep?


----------



## Kennyken

Tommorows food is:

2 slices of burdens bread with 5 scrambled eggs

Chicken breast and brown rice

3 scoop protein shake with ff milk (90g protein !

Chicken beast and brown rice

Chili and mince with jacket potato and brocoli

Tub of quark with flavouring

Cottage cheese with pb and half pint of milk.

Loads of fruit through the day too


----------



## Kennyken

Diet has been/will be today:

2 slices of burdens bread with 5 scrambled eggs

Chicken breast and brown rice

Chicken beast and brown rice

Chili and mince with jacket potato and brocoli

Tub of quark with flavouring

Cottage cheese with pb and half pint of milk.

Loads of fruit through the day too with multi vit and cod liver oil tablet

No sugar, or crap today again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking much better diet Kenny. Even if you are spelling burgen wrong..... ;-)


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking much better diet Kenny. Even if you are spelling burgen wrong..... ;-)


Sorted my diet out big time now. not even thinking about **** food anymore...even on cheat sun.

Chicken and rice is just being shovelled down with water. Got plenty of decent stuff in the cupboards and preparing 3 meals the night before.

Training is mostly done on the weekends too plus one session in the week. All the time in the world at weekends so no excuses


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Sorted my diet out big time now. not even thinking about **** food anymore...even on cheat sun.
> 
> Chicken and rice is just being shovelled down with water. Got plenty of decent stuff in the cupboards and preparing 3 meals the night before.
> 
> Training is mostly done on the weekends too plus one session in the week. All the time in the world at weekends so no excuses


Good for you, you'll notice the difference in a month I reckon if you stick to it.


----------



## Thatcca

Meanwhile, back at the lab ...


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Good for you, you'll notice the difference in a month I reckon if you stick to it.


Fcuking hope so mate


----------



## Kennyken

Right todays diet and training is:

2 slices of burgen bread and 5 whole eggs. Strong coffee with no sugar

125g of basmati rice and large chicken breast

2 apples and 1 banana

Training

3 scoop of protein powder with water and an apple

Mince chili con carne with jacket potato and some brocolii

Quark with flavouring drops

150g of cottage cheese with half pint of ff milk and few teaspoons of pb


----------



## Kennyken

Oh 2 litres of water and squash. A multi vit and cod liver oil tablet.

No sugar, junk, fizzy drinks or processed food again


----------



## Thatcca

What did you do at training ? Or you not been yet ?


----------



## Kennyken

Training was:

Deadlift 5x5 @ 70kg

Pendlay rows 5x5 @ 50 kg

Pull ups 3x3 @ bw

Barbell curls 3x10 @ 20kg

15 mins on incline treadmill @4mph


----------



## Kennyken

How's things going your end thatchaa ?


----------



## Thatcca

Fine mate. I'm making it to the gym 3 times a week as planned and I eat well for the most part. I usually manage at least 5 or 6 days before I end up going off plan, but it's usually only for a few hours.

I don't get bogged down with food timings like I used to. I still look to eat 6 meals a day and spread them as even as possible, but I'm not tied to it. For example, if I sleep in late or I'm busy at work I'll just maybe have 3 or 4 meals by doubling the planned meals together so I'm still getting my macros.

I rarely eat out of enjoyment any more. It's simply fuel and as a result of this thinking, I've eaten some pretty random food combinations.

I'm carb cycling, average of 2100 cals per day, so if I can continue to increase the lifts on that, then I'm happy. I've leaned up a little, but I'm deliberately letting it happen slowly so I'm just borderline fat loss. My thinking is this will help me to sustain it better and mean my lifts won't suffer from having too much of a calorie deficit.

But it doesn't feel as if I'm dieting at all as I've had very few energy issues (unlike when I did CKD) so that makes it a whole lot easier to stick to. I generally eat the same thing each day (varying amounts) but I stocked up on flavour drops and sauces so the food/shakes never tastes the same despite being the same.


----------



## Kennyken

Diet today :

2 slices of burgen bread and 5 whole eggs + strong white coffee no sugar

3 scoop protein shake (75g protein!)

150g of plain pasta with a large chicken breast and drizzle of evoo

Mince and chilecon carne on jacket potato with grated cheese

Apple and banana

150g cottage cheese with 2 slices of burgen bread and loads of pb. Half pint of ff milk

2.5 litres of water and no added sugar squash. Multi vit and cod liver oil tablet.

Boom!


----------



## Kennyken

No one cares :-(


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> No one cares :-(


Lol, ur not doin it for us mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> No one cares :-(


Well done Jenny have a pat on the back 

Diet does look good mate, keep the training updates coming too.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Training was:
> 
> Deadlift 5x5 @ 70kg
> 
> Pendlay rows 5x5 @ 50 kg
> 
> Pull ups 3x3 @ bw
> 
> Barbell curls 3x10 @ 20kg
> 
> 15 mins on incline treadmill @4mph


better session than the last one you posted bro.. and diet looks ok too.. did you start your gear ??


----------



## Kennyken

Diet today

2 slices of burgan bread and 5 whole eggs. Strong white coffee no sugar

3 scoop protein shake

Apple and banana

Bk double bacon burger. (dropped my tupperware box in the van. **** went eveywhere. FML)

Mince chilecon carne with jacket potatoe and cheese

3 scoop protein shake-75g protein

150g cottage cheese with few tspoons of pb and half pint of ff milk

2.5 litres of water/squash/tea/coffee

Multi vit with fish oil tablet


----------



## Kennyken

Training tommorow too mofos


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Training tommorow too mofos


That's the fvcking idea Jenny


----------



## Fatstuff

Oooooooh training good man


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Oooooooh training good man


Bahahahahaha


----------



## MURPHYZ

omg, kenny's gonna train, we,ve waited 204 pages for this


----------



## Kennyken

Breeny said:


> omg, kenny's gonna train, we,ve waited 204 pages for this


ive been training....


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> ive been training....


Yes, your thumbs :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

pics or notraining


----------



## Kennyken

Breeny said:


> pics or notraining


Coming from someone with no avi............


----------



## Kennyken

right training done:

Flat benchpress 5x5 @ 62.5kg

Military press 5x5 @ 32.5kg

Dips 3x8 @ bw

Skullcrushers 3x10 @ 22.5kg

15 mins of incline treadmill @ 4mph

pwo meal:

1 apple

3 scoop protein shake with water (75g protein)


----------



## MURPHYZ

Kennyken said:


> Coming from someone with no avi............


pics on me journal m8.


----------



## Kennyken

Breeny said:


> pics on me journal m8.


oh sorry mate I forgot who you was......


----------



## Kennyken

Right food today:

3 scoops whey

2 slices of burgen bread with pb

5 hard boiled eggs

Apple and banana

1 wrap with a can of tuna

2 Tescos finest caramalised onion burgers with cheese

Whole meal bun

150g of rice

Large handfull of garden peas

Handfull of blueberrys

3 tablespoons of greek yogurt

150g pot of cottage cheese

Half a pint of ff milk

2 litres of water and squash


----------



## Kennyken

I have officially joined the darkside


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> I have officially joined the darkside


Without a load of questions??

Go on then what have you done?


----------



## TG123

Kennyken said:


> I have officially joined the darkside


and only 5 months after the thread started :whistling:


----------



## Fat

Kennyken said:


> I have officially joined the darkside


Really mate? How is it....


----------



## Kennyken

I took 600mg burr tri test in my leg. Didn't really feel to be honest

Hurts a little now like it's achey/dead/stinging


----------



## Fatstuff

Good man !!! Reps on it's way at some point (remind me)


----------



## Kennyken

Prob bang in 800mg from next


----------



## Fatstuff

More reps coming ur way


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> More reps coming ur way


Lol double reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Prob bang in 800mg from next


Make it a gram and ill rep you too


----------



## Fatstuff

Make the most of this cycle ken!!


----------



## Kennyken

Bit of a dead leg this morning from the test but nothing bad

Still got a plaster on my leg lol


----------



## Kennyken

Had my aromasin tablet this morning too


----------



## Kennyken

Can someone tell me why my testicles are aching?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

They are working overtime to compete with all that extra test you jabbed


----------



## Kennyken

Bump ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Bump ?


Google mate. You've just started seriously messing with your hormones, you should probably look these things up and try to figure it out. That way you will understand why things happen and won't have to worry about it.


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Can someone tell me why my testicles are aching?


Just knock one off mate!!

About time you got jabbing :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

This is going to be an experience lol


----------



## Yoshi

Hope your all looking forward to the pct questions ...


----------



## Kennyken

Mac I have pct sorted already. Hopefully see some gains


----------



## Kennyken

Plus if I look like you at the end of it mac I'll give it all up !


----------



## Fatstuff

I'll take a wild punt and say it's in your head ken!!


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> I'll take a wild punt and say it's in your head ken!!


You reckon ?


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Hope your all looking forward to the pct questions ...


New and up to date avi mac.... ??


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> New and up to date avi mac.... ??


Yeah?


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Plus if I look like you at the end of it mac I'll give it all up !


Yawn...


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Yeah?


Put some BF on haven't u!?


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Put some BF on haven't u!?


  :thumbup:


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> :thumbup:


Best to be honest isn't it


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> Put some BF on haven't u!?


Yeah mate been eating crap lately plus on cruise dose of test I'll sort it out soon


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> :thumbup:


Kenny you still look the same mate...


----------



## Kennyken

Food today

3 scoop protein shake (75g protein)

2 slices wholemeal bread with loads of peanut butter

5 whole hard boiled eggs

Plain wrap with tin of tuna and mayo

Apple and banana

2 tescos finest beef burgers with wholemeal buns

150g cottage cheese with half a pint of milk

2 litres of water/squash

1 multi vit with cod liver oil tablet


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> Food today
> 
> 3 scoop protein shake (75g protein)
> 
> 2 slices wholemeal bread with loads of peanut butter
> 
> 5 whole hard boiled eggs
> 
> Plain wrap with tin of tuna and mayo
> 
> Apple and banana
> 
> 2 tescos finest beef burgers with wholemeal buns
> 
> 150g cottage cheese with half a pint of milk
> 
> 2 litres of water/squash
> 
> 1 multi vit with cod liver oil tablet


How do you eat all of this and still look the same ? Even naturally you would of grown by now mate


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Yeah mate been eating crap lately plus on cruise dose of test I'll sort it out soon


Tut tut tut, best up the test and lower the crap then 

Natty is the future anyway


----------



## Yoshi

R0BR0ID said:


> Tut tut tut, best up the test and lower the crap then
> 
> Natty is the future anyway


Yeah depends if I go back to the army mate


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> How do you eat all of this and still look the same ? Even naturally you would of grown by now mate


I just get fat mate. Id love to see a good change for once either lose fat or gain muscle


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> I just get fat mate. Id love to see a good change for once either lose fat or gain muscle


Getting fat? Eating to much or not enough cardio mate


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Getting fat? Eating to much or not enough cardio mate


I might might add 15 mins fast walk everymorning before breakfast fml


----------



## Fat

You can gain lbm and lose bf% even without lifting with synthetic testosterone mate so expect big things with a proper training, nutrition plan


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> You can gain lbm and lose bf% even without lifting with synthetic testosterone mate so expect big things with a proper training, nutrition plan


I cant fcuking wait. I dont eat **** anymore. No sugar no fizzy drinks. No processed foods. Prob eat less on my cheat day then a dieting day.


----------



## Yoshi

Kennyken said:


> I cant fcuking wait. I dont eat **** anymore. No sugar no fizzy drinks. No processed foods. Prob eat less on my cheat day then a dieting day.


Why don't you pay mxd or big jim to coach you...


----------



## Kennyken

MacUK said:


> Why don't you pay mxd or big jim to coach you...


I dont reckon i could commit as much as they would like tbh.


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Yeah depends if I go back to the army mate


Fcuk that! They're cutting back anyway so I can't imagine it would be the best option.... Thought you was a high flyer in your current job??!!


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> Why don't you pay mxd or big jim to coach you...


u still have to do the work mac, no matter what u pay someone lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u still have to do the work mac, no matter what u pay someone lol


Don't forget its also totally unnecessary as well until you can't progress any further on your own.......


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't forget its also totally unnecessary as well until you can't progress any further on your own.......


Its good to help with form and that, i had one session with griff (well second one was just to see how i had been getting on with form but that was free) and he put me right and made sure i was doing things correctly, i now just continue on my own, sometimes consult him with my ideas and just let him know how i get on when i see him at the gym

there is other times when it could help, like if ur a bit dim, complete newb or when your advanced and looking to try and get muscle separation or symmetry for a contest etc. but tbh a decent solid compound routine, lots of food and gear anyone should grow.


----------



## Kennyken

Im not looking to be shredded and stand up on stage. Just wanna see some decent changes. Id like to get to 16st and about 15% bf. My lifestyle would never cater to be a bodybuilder.

Mac paying for help off someone would never work

Pro bb - "ken tommoro id like you to train like this and eat twice as much as today ok"

Me- "sorry mate i cant working away"

Pro bb "hhhm ok so when can you train and eat this.... what time do you finish?"

Me- "depends how the job goes"


----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl!

You hacked into Macs text messages :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> You hacked into Macs text messages :lol:


Reps when i log on pmsl !


----------



## Fatstuff

Ken - eat like fcuk on this cycle mate


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Ken - eat like fcuk on this cycle mate


I will do mate. Banged out a harvester yesterday at 9pm. Triple chicken with chips and piri piri sauce. Large salad bowl with thousand ireland dressing. A eton mess desert with latte.

Also during the day 5 eggs with wholemeal bread

2 plain wraps with 2 cans of tuna

3 scoop shake

Pint of ff milk

Best i can do working away in the afternoon.

I have to go out for meals as im working away. Any tips where to eat or have when going out for meals ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Theres a harvester iPhone app with macros - sizzler pubs have got there's online, there's a few more that do that too. Nandos etc


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Theres a harvester iPhone app with macros - sizzler pubs have got there's online, there's a few more that do that too. Nandos etc


You and that bloody harvester app, ya skinny kant!


----------



## Kennyken

Right back from travelling with work. Diet prob wasn't the best (sh1t loads of calories)

But didn't touch any alcohol at all still

First day that my leg doesn't hurt a lot from pip. Hope it gets better lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Whens ur nxt jab?

Why havnt u touched alcohol?

I've had about 9pints and I feel fcuking great!


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> Whens ur nxt jab?
> 
> Why havnt u touched alcohol?
> 
> I've had about 9pints and I feel fcuking great!


Next jab is sun. Going to jab 800mg.

Alcohol on cycle is not good is it x


----------



## Uk_mb

U doin once a week?

I'm not on cycle tho 

So, bar wench, more beer please


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Next jab is sun. Going to jab 800mg.
> 
> Alcohol on cycle is not good is it x


Drank quite a lot of times on mine. Doesn't seem to have done me any harm........


----------



## Kennyken

Trying to avoid alcohol as much as possible tbh.

Want to lose some fat also

Mb you drunk ?


----------



## Fatstuff

u want to lose fat on ur first cycle? i would just get the fcukin cals down u mate lol, drinkin fcuks me up as i cant eat as much the next day (or as 'clean')


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Trying to avoid alcohol as much as possible tbh.
> 
> Want to lose some fat also
> 
> Mb you drunk ?


Lots


----------



## Ginger Ben

You want to lose fat mate then eat less carbs. Keep protein high/very high and fats decent and you could recomp on this cycle.

As you know I am same weight now as I was before my cycle but because of diet I am a hell of a lot leaner and carrying a lot more muscle than before. It's not all about scale weight especially if you're carrying a bit too much timber to start with, like I was!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You want to lose fat mate then eat less carbs. Keep protein high/very high and fats decent and you could recomp on this cycle.
> 
> As you know I am same weight now as I was before my cycle but because of diet I am a hell of a lot leaner and carrying a lot more muscle than before. It's not all about scale weight especially if you're carrying a bit too much timber to start with, like I was!


wheres the fun in that though


----------



## Kennyken

Can you still gain muscle on a low carb diet?

I was led to believe it was difficult. Or is that different on aas ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Can you still gain muscle on a low carb diet?
> 
> I was led to believe it was difficult. Or is that different on aas ?


Yes on aas I believe you can. It's harder but up to you. You need to remember that this is one cycle, your first cycle, its not going to give you the body you want. It will however get you closer but you need to pick a goal and stick to it otherwise you'll just yoyo up and down and backwards and forwards and not really get anywhere.

That's just my opinion mind you but something I learned along the way on my first cycle.


----------



## Fatstuff

I personally think you should have a considerable calorie surplus ken as it's harder to get wrong, with it being your first cycle u might as well try and gain as much as poss with less chance of getting it wrong!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I personally think you should have a considerable calorie surplus ken as it's harder to get wrong, with it being your first cycle u might as well try and gain as much as poss with less chance of getting it wrong!


As i said its up to him.

However. He's told us he a bit wobbly round the edges, why make it worse? Surely a recomp now then a bulk or cut based on what he's left with would be better?

Not saying I'm right, just love playing devils advocate ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> As i said its up to him.
> 
> However. He's told us he a bit wobbly round the edges, why make it worse? Surely a recomp now then a bulk or cut based on what he's left with would be better?
> 
> Not saying I'm right, just love playing devils advocate ;-)


I agree mate, he is a bit wobbly round the edges but I also believe he's a bit wobbly in regards consistency and all that and it's harder to do it recomping consistently and getting it right for months on end. It is ken were talkin about


----------



## Kennyken

Points taken chaps. I'm just going to get the calories in. Then worry about the fat later on.

Hoping to lean up a bit anyway on cycle. Shall I eat 50% clean then to help get the calories in ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Points taken chaps. I'm just going to get the calories in. Then worry about the fat later on.
> 
> Hoping to lean up a bit anyway on cycle. Shall I eat 50% clean then to help get the calories in ?


How many calories are you aiming for?


----------



## Fat

IMO Clean or Dirty food is irrelevant to body composition just get your required macros and micros in!


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> How many calories are you aiming for?


I dont go by calories mate. Just macros. Sometimes I just listen to my body. If I'm slightly hungry .il eat. If im proper stuffed i won't


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> I dont go by calories mate. Just macros. Sometimes I just listen to my body. If I'm slightly hungry .il eat. If im proper stuffed i won't


LOL you realise that the macro totals add up to a calorie amount therefore if you're aiming for macros you're effectively aiming for calories??

What are your macro totals then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fat said:


> IMO Clean or Dirty food is irrelevant to body composition just get your required macros and micros in!


I don't buy that personally. I know ill get flamed for saying it but junk food diets build junk food bodies. They lack proper nutrients, are high in too many of the "bad" fats, contain loads of salt, simple sugars etc.

Sure I eat junk too but i don't believe it does me as much good as when I eat clean.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL you realise that the macro totals add up to a calorie amount therefore if you're aiming for macros you're effectively aiming for calories??
> 
> What are your macro totals then?


18.6g across all of them :lol:

Kenneth, just eat like a mofo, aim high on the protein, neck a shake when you can, munch on fruit and nuts all day long and you can't really go too wrong tbh!

There's no magic number on macros vrs aas, simply eat, train and rest


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't buy that personally. I know ill get flamed for saying it but junk food diets build junk food bodies. They lack proper nutrients, are high in too many of the "bad" fats, contain loads of salt, simple sugars etc.
> 
> Sure I eat junk too but i don't believe it does me as much good as when I eat clean.


everything u mentioned there is from a health perspective mate, fat mention body composition. A diet full of clean food is better for your body, your digestion, your energy levels and your satiety but body size and shape is down to macro ratios and amounts (and training and drugs lol)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> everything u mentioned there is from a health perspective mate, fat mention body composition. A diet full of clean food is better for your body, your digestion, your energy levels and your satiety but body size and shape is down to macro ratios and amounts (and training and drugs lol)


Yeah that's true. I guess that's my perspective on this whole hobby coming through in my opinions.


----------



## Fatstuff

anyway on a lighter note, whens the power PCT starting?


----------



## flinty90

tried to avoid this journal for a while as there never seems to be anything happening in here worth reading lol....


----------



## flinty90

but i have to agree with ginger ben in this case .....


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> but i have to agree with ginger ben in this case .....


theres a surprise lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> theres a surprise lol


why would you say that ???


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> tried to avoid this journal for a while as there never seems to be anything happening in here worth reading lol....


Is there anything actually happening now? Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Is there anything actually happening now? Xx


no but i do like a decent debate and there seems to be one at the minute ....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> why would you say that ???


Because he burnt his C0ck on his pie whilst making love to it


----------



## Fat

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't buy that personally. I know ill get flamed for saying it but junk food diets build junk food bodies. They lack proper nutrients, are high in too many of the "bad" fats, contain loads of salt, simple sugars etc.
> 
> Sure I eat junk too but i don't believe it does me as much good as when I eat clean.


I agree with what you're saying mate but I didn't mean a whole diet full of junk and it would be impossible anyway to reach required macros/micros with just junk food lol.


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Because he burnt his C0ck on his pie whilst making love to it


i see what your saying mate, i think fatstuff thinks i have something against him but i really dont...

i just agree that a junk food diet even if its in macros isnt a replacement for good clean foods .... not all carbs are created equal !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i see what your saying mate, i think fatstuff thinks i have something against him but i really dont...
> 
> i just agree that a junk food diet even if its in macros isnt a replacement for good clean foods .... not all carbs are created equal !!!


Neither do I lol, that wasn't what I said.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Because he burnt his C0ck on his pie whilst making love to it


Silly, I am not stupid, I waited till it was cold


----------



## Fat

flinty90 said:


> i see what your saying mate, i think fatstuff thinks i have something against him but i really dont...
> 
> i just agree that a junk food diet even if its in macros isnt a replacement for good clean foods .... not all carbs are created equal !!!


Mate I didn't mean a whole diet full of junk lol and don't all carbs turn into glucose for energy regardless of type?


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat said:


> Mate I didn't mean a whole diet full of junk lol and don't all carbs turn into glucose for energy regardless of type?


----------



## Kennyken

Right training done:

Deadlift 5x5 @ 72.5 kg

Pendlay rows 5x5 @ 52.5 kg

Pullups. 3x3ish @ bw (always struggle on these)

Barbell curl 3x12 @ 22.5kg

15 mins on incline treadmill @ 4mph

Pwo meal:

3 scoop shake with water and an apple


----------



## Fat

Kennyken said:


> Right training done:
> 
> Deadlift 5x5 @ 72.5 kg
> 
> Pendlay rows 5x5 @ 52.5 kg
> 
> Pullups. 3x3ish @ bw (always struggle on these)
> 
> Barbell curl 3x12 @ 22.5kg
> 
> 15 mins on incline treadmill @ 4mph
> 
> Pwo meal:
> 
> 3 scoop shake with water and an apple


Get a resistance band mate


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> Get a resistance band mate


Resistance band ??


----------



## Fat

Kennyken said:


> Resistance band ??







You can buy them from myprotein and it comes in different weight resistances.


----------



## Kennyken

Looking forward to jabbing too tomorrow night also.

800mg burr labs tri test 400 in my left leg


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> You can buy them from myprotein and it comes in different weight resistances.


They look good. Think il have to invest in one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fat said:


> Get a resistance band mate


Good idea. Try negatives too once you've failed on positives.

So you do your normal pull ups then for negatives jump up so you start at the top of the movement and lower yourself as slowly as you can, aim for 3-5 seconds. Repeat them until you fail. This will help your strength on normal pulls.


----------



## flinty90

so have you gone ahead and injected then kenny ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> anyway on a lighter note, whens the power PCT starting?


Tuesday mate. 2500 ius hcg, 100mg clomid and 20mg nolva. Fvcking walking pharmacy!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Tuesday mate. 2500 ius hcg, 100mg clomid and 20mg nolva. Fvcking walking pharmacy!!


X2 but I've added clen


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> so have you gone ahead and injected then kenny ???


Yes i injected 600mg on monday just gone. Didnt feel a thing bud.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Yes i injected 600mg on monday just gone. Didnt feel a thing bud.


i still personally think your not in a good position to inject mate but good luck anyway !!!


----------



## sonofmivie

Kennyken said:


> Yes i injected 600mg on monday just gone.


didn't think you was going to do it dude. so your proper getting into it now, good show. will have to see how you look next time i see you at work. biscuits on the shakes and everything now isn't he, still looks like a piece of string though lol :laugh:


----------



## Kennyken

sonofmivie said:


> didn't think you was going to do it dude. so your proper getting into it now, good show. will have to see how you look next time i see you at work. biscuits on the shakes and everything now isn't he, still looks like a piece of string though lol :laugh:


Its gonna take some time bud. Wont happen over night. But its a start and i know i shouldnt use it as motivation but if im on aas it helps me keep training


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Its gonna take some time bud. Wont happen over night. But its a start and i know i shouldnt use it as motivation but if im on aas it helps me keep training


how do you know this mate ???


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> how do you know this mate ???


Because in my head i think im on aas Im going to train as much as possible


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> 18.6g across all of them :lol:
> 
> Kenneth, just eat like a mofo, aim high on the protein, neck a shake when you can, munch on fruit and nuts all day long and you can't really go too wrong tbh!
> 
> There's no magic number on macros vrs aas, simply eat, train and rest


Love this !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Love this !


And look what good it did him.....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> And look what good it did him.....


PMSL cant rep you again but i owe you one X


----------



## Kennyken

Why what hapened to him ?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Why what hapened to him ?


Nothing lol thats the fcukin point


----------



## Kennyken

This is a pic of myfitness pal of my average days eating during the week


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And look what good it did him.....


You slaaaaaaaag!!

I don't think 3st in 12 months was bad, oh and 11% BF!!

Good day to you and your Ginger Pubes


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You slaaaaaaaag!!
> 
> I don't think 3st in 12 months was bad, oh and 11% BF!!
> 
> Good day to you and your Ginger Pubes


LOL love ya xxx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> This is a pic of myfitness pal of my average days eating during the week


Looks good to me mate


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> You slaaaaaaaag!!
> 
> I don't think 3st in 12 months was bad, oh and 11% BF!!
> 
> Good day to you and your Ginger Pubes


Then you lost 4st in 12weeks you cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL love ya xxx


Love you too xxxx


----------



## Kennyken

Rob your natty now so it doesnt matter. Id love to see a change in my body. Anything tbh


----------



## luther1

Kennyken said:


> Rob your natty now so it doesnt matter. Id love to see a change in my body. Anything tbh


Puberty?


----------



## Kennyken

Puberty would be great


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Rob your natty now so it doesnt matter. Id love to see a change in my body. Anything tbh


Yes yes, I'm natty! But still got 4000mg of Test and 2000mg of Tren sat close by :lol:

Take advantage of the placebo right now mate, slog your guts out in the gym and eat like a king! It really is that simple.

You'll soon realise when the test kicks in cos you'll eye up anything that resembles a female


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes yes, I'm natty! But still got 4000mg of Test and 2000mg of Tren sat close by :lol:
> 
> Take advantage of the placebo right now mate, slog your guts out in the gym and eat like a king! It really is that simple.
> 
> You'll soon realise when the test kicks in cos you'll eye up anything that resembles a female


Get it in!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get it in!!!!


Pmsl!

If it was prop and tren ace I'd bang it in lol 

Not worth it and I aint buying anymore :lol:

Got a house to think about now!!


----------



## Kennyken

Another sh1t night sleep. Always happens after training. anyway now off to train again


----------



## Kennyken

fcuking hurt neck/spine again. whilst on my last set of military press my top middle back had a sharp pain no i cant move my head around.

had a little pain from yesterday after pull ups now its 10x worse.

it keeps happening with any exercise that involves my arms in the air. could cry at the min as training was going well


----------



## Fat

Kennyken said:


> fcuking hurt neck/spine again. whilst on my last set of military press my top middle back had a sharp pain no i cant move my head around.
> 
> had a little pain from yesterday after pull ups now its 10x worse.
> 
> it keeps happening with any exercise that involves my arms in the air. could cry at the min as training was going well


Do you warm up before with light weights mate?


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> Do you warm up before with light weights mate?


only my first exercise i warm up with a light weight mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

is that the first exercise of the workout, or the first exercise per muscle group?


----------



## Fat

Kennyken said:


> only my first exercise i warm up with a light weight mate


You should do a warmup set on all of them mate and especially now that you're on AAS because your joints won't adapt as fast as your muscles so train smart.


----------



## Kennyken

danMUNDY said:


> is that the first exercise of the workout, or the first exercise per muscle group?


first exercise of the session


----------



## Kennyken

Fat said:


> You should do a warmup set on all of them mate and especially now that you're on AAS because your joints won't adapt as fast as your muscles so train smart.


i will mate. do you think i should pyramid my sets also?


----------



## flinty90

Try training kenny pmsl


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Try training kenny pmsl


hilarious mate x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Kennyken said:


> first exercise of the session


as fat said, and i would also advise to do a warm up for each muscle group that gets worked, otherwise its an injury just waiting to happen

pyramid the weight up to your working sets

(will use your last pull session row as an eg)

1st warm up...empty bar 1x5

2nd warm up..30kg 1x5

working sets 52.5kg 5x5

rather that going straight to a working 5x5 as there are bound to be muscles in your back that arnt warmed up through the deadlift you did first, if anything your glutes and hamstrings rather than your back would have got more warmed up on this exercise, if done with the correct form anyways


----------



## Kennyken

danMUNDY said:


> as fat said, and i would also advise to do a warm up for each muscle group that gets worked, otherwise its an injury just waiting to happen
> 
> pyramid the weight up to your working sets
> 
> (will use your last pull session row as an eg)
> 
> 1st warm up...empty bar 1x5
> 
> 2nd warm up..30kg 1x5
> 
> working sets 52.5kg 5x5
> 
> rather that going straight to a working 5x5 as there are bound to be muscles in your back that arnt warmed up through the deadlift you did first, if anything your glutes and hamstrings rather than your back would have got more warmed up on this exercise, if done with the correct form anyways


Your right mate. Ive been told to warm up like that before. I need too as im jumping straight on the heavy weight all the way through.

Il start warming up like that from now on. This injury keeps coming back i even get twinges at work whilst im working on something above me. I might swap ths military press for over db press ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Good man!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Kennyken said:


> Your right mate. Ive been told to warm up like that before. I need too as im jumping straight on the heavy weight all the way through.
> 
> Il start warming up like that from now on. This injury keeps coming back i even get twinges at work whilst im working on something above me. I might swap ths military press for over db press ?


the warm up is a very important part of your training KKen, your asking for injury not warming up, especially with shoulders, have you tried any cuff exercises to help.


----------



## flinty90

whats your heavy weights looking like Kenny ???


----------



## Dux

flinty90 said:


> whats your heavy weights looking like Kenny ???


Pastel pink and green I reckon :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> whats your heavy weights looking like Kenny ???


Fcuking hilarious. Xmas cracker. ?



Dux said:


> Pastel pink and green I reckon :lol:


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Fcuking hilarious. Xmas cracker. ?


Christmas crackers? 'kin hell Kenny, the ones with the plastic fake moustaches are quite heavy.


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> Christmas crackers? 'kin hell Kenny, the ones with the plastic fake moustaches are quite heavy.


Too heavy. Need chalk


----------



## Dux

Kennyken said:


> Too heavy. Need chalk


True, a stick in each hand should suffice for now.


----------



## Kennyken

Today dinner


----------



## Kennyken

Desert was tub of quark with tbspoon of chocolate spread to help it down


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Desert was tub of quark with tbspoon of chocolate spread to help it down


Mix a scoop of flavoured protein in to it Kenny, really nice and extra protein of course.


----------



## Kennyken

Right diet today:

2 scoops of protein with 500ml ss milk

2 slices of burgen bread with loads of peanut butter

5 hardboiled eggs

Apple, banana, satsuma

2 wraps with 2 cans of tuna, mayo and red onion

Rump steak with cup of broccoli and jacket potato with cheese

Pot of quack with teaspoon of chocolate spread

150g of cottage cheese

2 scoop of protein with ff 500ml milk

Cod liver oil and multi vit tablet

2 litres of water and squash


----------



## Ginger Ben

You know what that adds up to Kenny? Looking good so far.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> You know what that adds up to Kenny? Looking good so far.


About 370g protein mate

God knows about carbs and fats


----------



## flinty90

no way is that 370 grams protein kenny ken ... looks good but its not 370 gram bro


----------



## Kennyken

Just injected 800mg in my left leg. Felt nothing this time.

I have a hot shower first and I can't feel a thing when it goes in

Think that was a perfect injection


----------



## Kennyken

3 scoops of protein with 500ml ss milk

2 slices of burgen bread with loads of peanut butter

5 hardboiled eggs

Apple, satsuma

2 wraps with 2 cans of tuna, mayo

Rump steak with cup of broccoli and jacket potato with cheese

Pot of quack with bp flavourings and spoon of oats

150g of cottage cheese

ff 500ml milk

Cod liver oil and multi vit tablet

2 litres of water and squash


----------



## sonofmivie

Kennyken said:


> Today dinner


you must be getting paid more than me if you can afford that kind of food dude!!!


----------



## Yoshi

sonofmivie said:


> you must be getting paid more than me if you can afford that kind of food dude!!!


Short change your body, short change your results...


----------



## sonofmivie

Kennyken said:


> 3 scoops of protein with 500ml ss milk
> 
> 2 slices of burgen bread with loads of peanut butter
> 
> 5 hardboiled eggs
> 
> Apple, satsuma
> 
> 2 wraps with 2 cans of tuna, mayo
> 
> Rump steak with cup of broccoli and jacket potato with cheese
> 
> Pot of quack with bp flavourings and spoon of oats
> 
> 150g of cottage cheese
> 
> ff 500ml milk
> 
> Cod liver oil and multi vit tablet
> 
> 2 litres of water and squash


how do you eat all that man


----------



## sonofmivie

MacUK said:


> Short change your body, short change your results...


i haven't even got any change lol


----------



## TELBOR

MacUK said:


> Short change your body, short change your results...


What's your excuse then......


----------



## Thatcca

The past fortnight:



Over the past few weeks, I've picked up an ache in my left arm (it varies from the elbow area to my armpit), and it's starting to effect some exercises. Just as it starts to feel ok again, I train again and go back to square one, and it's steadily getting worse, so wisely I'm going to take a week off from training to fully recover.

I won't do anything during that week, not even cardio, but I will still stick to my diet.


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


>


Lol WTF


----------



## Kennyken

Well diets been crap past couple of days due to work and my right eye having blurry vision. (See my other thread)

Anyway bought some beetroot juice today so had that this mean to combat the high blood pressure pressure if that's what caused it ?

Think I'm starting to feel the test. Feeling in a great mood lol


----------



## Kennyken

Forgot to take my aromasin last night. Shall I take 2 this morning ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Forgot to take my aromasin last night. Shall I take 2 this morning ?


No. You'll be fine.


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Forgot to take my aromasin last night. Shall I take 2 this morning ?


I imagine the next few months are going to be full of questions like this lol


----------



## flinty90

Uk_mb said:


>


best post in this journal so far pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

lol high blood pressure after 2 jabs fcuk kenny that shizzle is the bizz pmsl !!


----------



## Kennyken

So fcuking horny all the time. I'm attracted to any women between the ages of 20-50. Shopping is turning out a nightmare.

If I'm not on here for a while, its because I'm in prison for w4nking in public


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> So fcuking horny all the time. I'm attracted to any women between the ages of 20-50. Shopping is turning out a nightmare.
> 
> If I'm not on here for a while, its because I'm in prison for w4nking in public


Wait till it kicks in lol


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Wait till it kicks in lol


What's it gonna be like ?


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> What's it gonna be like ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> What's it gonna be like ?


Well between the hours of 7pm and midnight I had 2 w4nks, fcuked the mrs round the house, then when she went to bed, I pulled one off again haha. Tbf though yesterday was an exceptional day though


----------



## Kennyken

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 89269


Lol. I can't leave the house. Busy public places are a no go


----------



## Kennyken

Just out of curiosity how long till I see size gains on tri test. Nearly on my 3rd jab Monday

Feeling horny as ****


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Just out of curiosity how long till I see size gains on tri test. Nearly on my 3rd jab Monday
> 
> Feeling horny as ****


Don't worry about it just get involved!!!


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Don't worry about it just get involved!!!


Oh I am involved, don't worry about that. Love jabbing, look forward to it now


----------



## Fatstuff

That passes lol!! Soon gets old!


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> That passes lol!! Soon gets old!


How many times you jabbed in your life?


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol fcuk knows, didn't count it!


----------



## Kennyken

Right training done.

Deadlift- 2 warmup sets then 5x5 @ 75kg

Pendlay rows- 2 warmup sets then 5x5 @ 55kg

Wide pull ups - trained on 5 sec negatives @ bw

Barbell curls @ 25 kg @ 12, 11, 6, 5

15 min incline treadmill @ 4mph

Pwo meal is 3 scoop unflavoured protein in water with an red apple


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Right training done.
> 
> Deadlift- 2 warmup sets then 5x5 @ 75kg
> 
> Pendlay rows- 2 warmup sets then 5x5 @ 55kg
> 
> Wide pull ups - trained on 5 sec negatives @ bw
> 
> Barbell curls @ 25 kg @ 12, 11, 6, 5
> 
> 15 min incline treadmill @ 4mph
> 
> Pwo meal is 3 scoop unflavoured protein in water with an red apple


Get eating!! 

What's with the 5x5 training mate, seems like you've been doing it forever?!

Are you tired after your session...? DOMS...?

Shakey Hands etc...?

Just asking, not criticising. If I'm not sweating, aching and struggling to drive when I leave I'm gutted


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Get eating!!
> 
> What's with the 5x5 training mate, seems like you've been doing it forever?!
> 
> Are you tired after your session...? DOMS...?
> 
> Shakey Hands etc...?
> 
> Just asking, not criticising. If I'm not sweating, aching and struggling to drive when I leave I'm gutted


When I leave I'm sweating, feel slightly sick, shakey hands and just want to sit down

What sort of rep range do you recommend this mate


----------



## flinty90

pmsl Kenny injected 2 fckin ml of oilve oil and thinks he is fcukin cutler on viagra...

calm down mate its not all that bro , have you actually pinned any gear cos i call BS


----------



## Dux

flinty90 said:


> pmsl Kenny injected 2 fckin ml of oilve oil and thinks he is fcukin cutler on viagra...
> 
> calm down mate its not all that bro , have you actually pinned any gear cos i call BS


A tenner says he lasts no more than 4 weeks before jacking it in


----------



## flinty90

Dux said:


> A tenner says he lasts no more than 4 weeks before jacking it in


a tenner says he hasnt even taken any yet !!!


----------



## Dux

flinty90 said:


> a tenner says he hasnt even taken any yet !!!


True, true.

He's still deciding whether to use blue or green.


----------



## flinty90

Dux said:


> True, true.
> 
> He's still deciding whether to use blue or green.


mate if he is taking gear and still asking how many fcukin reps to do in the gym there is something well wrong !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ignore these bummers kenny, Rob dont make him question what he's doing ffs!! Keep doing it ken, if your still adding weight to the bar it's sound!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Ignore these bummers kenny, Rob dont make him question what he's doing ffs!! Keep doing it ken, if your still adding weight to the bar it's sound!!


pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Ignore these bummers kenny, Rob dont make him question what he's doing ffs!! Keep doing it ken, if your still adding weight to the bar it's sound!!


sorry fatstuff didnt mean to doubt your athlete ...


----------



## flinty90

So Kenny ken how long you been injecting now ?? how do you inject it split dose or all in one...??

you got any pics of your gear bro ??

how you finding other things appetite ?? sleep ?? body temp etc

strength wise hows it feeling ??

you getting any sides yet ???

whats your supporting gear your taking if any ??? to combat oestregon or any yno that may arise etc ??


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> So Kenny ken how long you been injecting now ?? how do you inject it split dose or all in one...??
> 
> you got any pics of your gear bro ??
> 
> how you finding other things appetite ?? sleep ?? body temp etc
> 
> strength wise hows it feeling ??
> 
> you getting any sides yet ???
> 
> whats your supporting gear your taking if any ??? to combat oestregon or any yno that may arise etc ??


I've been injecting coming up to my third jab tommoro,

I inject once a week in alternative quads in one dose

Appetite has gone up a little, sleep is much better, temp is the same

Strength is the same still I think

Sides are very minimal which include hornyness and slight achey balls

I'm taking aromasin once a day, (1 tablet), which is 10mg

Anything else???


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I've been injecting coming up to my third jab tommoro,
> 
> I inject once a week in alternative quads in one dose
> 
> Appetite has gone up a little, sleep is much better, temp is the same
> 
> Strength is the same still I think
> 
> Sides are very minimal which include hornyness and slight achey balls
> 
> I'm taking aromasin once a day, (1 tablet), which is 10mg
> 
> Anything else???


how long you running course for ??? whats your goals for the cycle and whats your calorie intake per day ??


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> how long you running course for ??? whats your goals for the cycle and whats your calorie intake per day ??


Going to run for 18 weeks,

Goals are to get to 16 stone and get to 15 percent bf,

Calories are 3800


----------



## Kennyken

Is that okay dad?


----------



## Thatcca

Took the youngster to see the new Batman this morning. It's not as good as it's claimed.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Is that okay dad?


no need for the cheek son just showing an interest ....


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> Took the youngster to see the new Batman this morning. It's not as good as it's claimed.


wierd cos everyone else i know thats seen it reckoned it was fcukin brilliant ??


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> no need for the cheek son just showing an interest ....


Sorry x


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> no need for the cheek son just showing an interest ....


I'm just used to expecting a sarcastic reply


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I'm just used to expecting a sarcastic reply


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


>


Lol.


----------



## Kennyken

Right training done

Bench press- 5x5 @ 67.5

Military press- 5x5 @ 32.5

Dips- 3x10 @ bw

Skull crushers @ 25 kg @ 10,8,6

15 min incline treadmill @ 4mph

3 scoop of protein with 500ml water


----------



## Kennyken

Just jabbed 800mg for the third time now in my right leg. Not sure if I hit scar tissue or because I didn't have a bath before hand but needle didn't want to piece the skin and when it did there was a loud crack?

Also when I pulled the needle out there was a little blood mixed with test maybe dripping down my leg. Normal?


----------



## Kennyken

Bump


----------



## Dux

You won't have scar tissue yet, needle may not have been sharp. Are you using different needles to draw and inject?

It's normal for blood and a little test to run out, nothing to worry about


----------



## TELBOR

Dux said:


> You won't have scar tissue yet, needle may not have been sharp. Are you using different needles to draw and inject?
> 
> It's normal for blood and a little test to run out, nothing to worry about


X2

These things happen mate


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> You won't have scar tissue yet, needle may not have been sharp. Are you using different needles to draw and inject?
> 
> It's normal for blood and a little test to run out, nothing to worry about


No different needle to inject with and draw with. Cheers mate put my mind at rest.


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> X2
> 
> These things happen mate


Good mate. Any situation that I should worry about?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Good mate. Any situation that I should worry about?


Not really mate, be as clinical as you can, smooth in, smooth out and that's it


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Not really mate, be as clinical as you can, smooth in, smooth out and that's it


Ah good mate. I keep everything clean anyway. Swab my skin and the top of the vial, touching of the syringe is kept to a min. Hands washed before in anti bac hand wash and hot water,

Just got cocky this time and rushed it


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Ah good mate. I keep everything clean anyway. Swab my skin and the top of the vial, touching of the syringe is kept to a min. Hands washed before in anti bac hand wash and hot water,
> 
> Just got cocky this time and rushed it


Sounds spot on mate!

PIP normally comes from a rushed job, but don't worry bout it


----------



## Kennyken

Just something I'm gonna have to get used to for the rest of my life


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Just something I'm gonna have to get used to for the rest of my life


If your planning on doing it for a while you'll be doing it with your eyes closed - but don't try it with them closed lol


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> If your planning on doing it for a while you'll be doing it with your eyes closed - but don't try it with them closed lol


No I won't, I'll end up jabbing the cat. Who wants a massive strong cat that eats everything and smashes the door in....

Not that I have a cat


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> No I won't, I'll end up jabbing the cat. Who wants a massive strong cat that eats everything and smashes the door in....
> 
> Not that I have a cat


Not that I recommend injecting your pet cat with test.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Not that I recommend injecting your pet cat with test.....


Wasn't funny the first time.........


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Wasn't funny the first time.........


X2 Kenneth 

Roiding up pussies belongs in Macs thread!


----------



## Kennyken

Il grab my jacket.......


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> X2 Kenneth
> 
> Roiding up pussies belongs in Macs thread!


Pmsl, remind me to rep you when I log on


----------



## Ginger Ben

You dead Kenny?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You dead Kenny?


Dont get my fcukin hopes up you cnut lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Dont get my fcukin hopes up you cnut lol


Haha pmsl, reckon he's OD'd on bcaas??


----------



## Kennyken

Unlucky fcukers I'm still here.

Been really busy with work as usual so not had time to update here. Past few days I've been so hungry I'm eating 50 percent clean. Been on the road so just been eating anything.

Got a day off tommoro so gonna buy some more food tommoro. Going to use the ps carb diet route now with chciken and rice 4 Times a day. Got 6kg of pro 10 strawberry whey coming also so should be a nice change.

Also just pinned my fourth jab in my left leg. Only jabbed 600mg of tri test instead of 800mg on the recommendation of robroid.

Training and shopping tommoro as diet has starting to get too dirty


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Unlucky fcukers I'm still here.
> 
> Been really busy with work as usual so not had time to update here. Past few days I've been so hungry I'm eating 50 percent clean. Been on the road so just been eating anything.
> 
> Got a day off tommoro so gonna buy some more food tommoro. Going to use the ps carb diet route now with chciken and rice 4 Times a day. Got 6kg of pro 10 strawberry whey coming also so should be a nice change.
> 
> Also just pinned my fourth jab in my left leg. Only jabbed 600mg of tri test instead of 800mg on the recommendation of robroid.
> 
> Training and shopping tommoro as diet has starting to get too dirty


'So hungry' ?! That'll be the test, feed the beast mate!!

600mg will be better, tbh mate 400mg at a starting point would of been enough to gauge sides etc.

Just get the protein up to 60+% of your daily intake and eat fcuking everything and you'll grow lol

But don't take the pi55 as you'll get fat


----------



## Fatstuff

take the pi55 kenny, the test wont let u get fat


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> take the pi55 kenny, the test wont let u get fat


Bugger!! That's where I went wrong


----------



## Fatstuff

get it down u boy!!!


----------



## Kennyken

I'm already fat so it doesn't matter lol


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I'm already fat so it doesn't matter lol


thats the spirit Kenny first step is always coming to terms with it, now you can move on X


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I'm already fat so it doesn't matter lol


Well get fatter!!!

Then do a winter cut pmsl


----------



## Kennyken

Well its winter soon so gonna eat through that. Worry about the fat about march time:rolleyes:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Well its winter soon so gonna eat through that. Worry about the fat about march time:rolleyes:


I'm going to steady bulk from now until January then hit the Dnp while its cold then hit cycle two!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Kennyken said:


> Unlucky fcukers I'm still here.
> 
> Been really busy with work as usual so not had time to update here. Past few days I've been so hungry I'm eating 50 percent clean. Been on the road so just been eating anything.
> 
> Got a day off tommoro so gonna buy some more food tommoro. *Going to use the ps carb diet route now with chciken and rice 4 Times a day*. Got 6kg of pro 10 strawberry whey coming also so should be a nice change.
> 
> Also just pinned my fourth jab in my left leg. Only jabbed 600mg of tri test instead of 800mg on the recommendation of robroid.
> 
> Training and shopping tommoro as diet has starting to get too dirty


What's this ken?


----------



## Kennyken

danMUNDY said:


> What's this ken?


What do you mean. ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

What is the ps carb routine


----------



## Fatstuff

danMUNDY said:


> What is the ps carb routine


Dont know but im sure it involves coco pops!!


----------



## Kennyken

Meal 1 - Oats, VPX Whey, Peanut Butter.

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati Rice (I cook my chicken in coconut oil for the fats).

Meal 3 - Chicken, Basmati Rice (I cook my chicken in coconut oil for the fats).

Meal 4 - VPX Whey, Peanut Butter or mixed nuts or Chicken and Basmati rice.

Meal 5 - PWO meal Children's Cereal and VPX Whey.

Meal 6 - Chicken, Basmati Rice (I cook my chicken in coconut oil for the fats).


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Dont know but im sure it involves coco pops!!


I'm on the cocopop train too lol

Post workout snack with 60g of choc whey thrown in


----------



## Fatstuff

What is whey like when mixed with cereal? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> What is whey like when mixed with cereal? Lol


You know what, its actual really nice!!

Its BBW choc orange whey, which mixes well anyway.

But its kind of addictive, I could easily fill a sink bowl full and eat it pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Meal 1 - Oats, VPX Whey, Peanut Butter.
> 
> Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati Rice (I cook my chicken in coconut oil for the fats).
> 
> Meal 3 - Chicken, Basmati Rice (I cook my chicken in coconut oil for the fats).
> 
> Meal 4 - VPX Whey, Peanut Butter or mixed nuts or Chicken and Basmati rice.
> 
> Meal 5 - PWO meal Children's Cereal and VPX Whey.
> 
> Meal 6 - Chicken, Basmati Rice (I cook my chicken in coconut oil for the fats).


Looks a right laugh.......

Lol how much rice and chicken we talking Kenneth?


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks a right laugh.......
> 
> Lol how much rice and chicken we talking Kenneth?


lol 75g of uncooked rice and an average chicken breast i guess


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> lol 75g of uncooked rice and an average chicken breast i guess


Nice one cheers


----------



## Kennyken

Right changed my training after Some advice.

Deadlift:

60kgX10

65X8

70X6

75x6

80X6

85X4

90X2

100X1

Pendlay rows:

40kgX15

45X12

50X10

55X6

60X4

65X3

70X2

75X1

Wide grip pull ups:

Bw x 2

Bw x 2

Bw x 2

Barbell curls:

20kgX15

25X9

30X4

35X2

40X 1/2 + negative

10 mins on incline treadmill @ 4mph

Pwo meal:

2 scoop protein with water and bowl of coco pops


----------



## Kennyken

Having a chicken breast now with 75g of rice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Having a chicken breast now with 75g of rice


You gonna post this four times a day?


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> You gonna post this four times a day?


No 3 times. Having another 3 different types of meals


----------



## Fatstuff

That diet would get old very quickly, what are u trying to achieve - calorie surplus? Calorie defecit? What's the macros?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> That diet would get old very quickly, what are u trying to achieve - calorie surplus? Calorie defecit? What's the macros?


LOL good one.. Kenneth has just seen a diet used by a top flight fcukin BB and thought it must work lol !!!

he says average chicken breast which is normaly about 150 grams . i know scarb has at least 250 grams per meal...

also scarb trains and also has absolute fcukin mega willpower ,

kenny hasnt even got a fcukin DB press in him has he lol....

this should be funny to see


----------



## Kennyken

i said similar routine.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> i said similar routine.


in what way ??? your going to wear the same gloves and belt that all the top pros wear ???


----------



## Fatstuff

Care to answer my Q's??


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Care to answer my Q's??


----------



## Kennyken

Just woke up at 10am starving so made some breakfast

4 egg omlette

150g of cottage cheese

2 slices of burgen bread

Squirt of brown sauce

Strong white coffee no sugar


----------



## Kennyken

Shaved my chest this morning too lol. Itchy as **** tho

Just need to lose some fat now (after my bulk)


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Just woke up at 10am starving so made some breakfast
> 
> 4 egg omlette
> 
> 150g of cottage cheese
> 
> 2 slices of burgen bread
> 
> Squirt of brown sauce
> 
> Strong white coffee no sugar


what happened to the Pscarb diet plan ??


----------



## Dux

flinty90 said:


> what happened to the Pscarb diet plan ??


That was yesterday.

Today's a new day, so new routine and new diet!


----------



## Kennyken

I said similar diet not exact

Also said I might have ago at it

Fcuk knows why I even bother posting any more


----------



## flinty90

Dux said:


> That was yesterday.
> 
> Today's a new day, so new routine and new diet!


LOL repped ....


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I said similar diet not exact
> 
> Also said I might have ago at it
> 
> *Fcuk knows why I even bother posting any more*


Cos if you didnt how the fcuk would you ask questions pmsl


----------



## Dux

flinty90 said:


> Cos if you didnt how the fcuk would you ask questions pmsl


He'd be the mental guy sat on his own at the bus stop asking himself when's best to eat a banana.


----------



## flinty90

Kenny have you met Kay ??? (serious question)


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Cos if you didnt how the fcuk would you ask questions pmsl


I don't ask questions anymore. I know what I got to do and I'm getting on with it.

If I do ask it' be about aas


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Kenny have you met Kay ??? (serious question)


No why mate?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I don't ask questions anymore. I know what I got to do and I'm getting on with it.
> 
> If I do ask it' be about aas


Mate it was only yesterday you changed your training after some advice lol ... ignore me kenny im just pulling your leg, we know your a cnut bro dont fight it . and dont get so fcukin mardy about it X


----------



## Kennyken

Why did you ask if I've met Kay?


----------



## Kennyken

won this last night on ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140806797260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949

few hours of fasted cardio a week..why not?


----------



## Kennyken

Training was:

Bench press

20kgX30

25X30

35X20

45X12

50x12

60x8

70x5

Flys

5kg each hand X 30

Military press

20x15

25x13

30x8

35x5

40x3

45x2

50x0

Front lateral raises

5kg each hand x 15

5x16

5x18

Dips,

Couldn't even hold myself up

Skull crushers

20 x15

25 x6

30 x2

15 min incline treadmill @ 4mph

Pwo meal

2 scoop shake with bowl of coco pops


----------



## Uk_mb

Training looks pretty good.

Come back when u can 'fly' 7.5kg mate


----------



## Dux

I'm not ribbing you when I say this Kenny, I'm being serious, but for someone who's been training as long as you have, at your weight, and asked a bazillion questions then moved on to AAS, you're lifts are shocking.

You need to up your game.


----------



## Kennyken

Dux said:


> I'm not ribbing you when I say this Kenny, I'm being serious, but for someone who's been training as long as you have, at your weight, and asked a bazillion questions then moved on to AAS, you're lifts are shocking.
> 
> You need to up your game.


I'm only used to low rep stuff. This is my first workout with high rep / pyramid I'm still getting used to what weights to use per workout with this style training

Plus I train by myself


----------



## Kennyken

I only have 2 5kg dumbells,


----------



## Dux

Ok, fair enough.

But start using heavier weights


----------



## infernal0988

Kennyken said:


> Training was:
> 
> Bench press
> 
> 20kgX30
> 
> 25X30
> 
> 35X20
> 
> 45X12
> 
> 50x12
> 
> 60x8
> 
> 70x5
> 
> Flys
> 
> 5kg each hand X 30
> 
> Military press
> 
> 20x15
> 
> 25x13
> 
> 30x8
> 
> 35x5
> 
> 40x3
> 
> 45x2
> 
> 50x0
> 
> Front lateral raises
> 
> 5kg each hand x 15
> 
> 5x16
> 
> 5x18
> 
> Dips,
> 
> Couldn't even hold myself up
> 
> Skull crushers
> 
> 20 x15
> 
> 25 x6
> 
> 30 x2
> 
> 15 min incline treadmill @ 4mph
> 
> Pwo meal
> 
> 2 scoop shake with bowl of coco pops


Mate wtf? This is child`s weights you really need to push your self alot more tbh you look good in your AVI so im shocked about such low lifts. Hate me for telling it as it is if you like but its better to hear it and get abit of anger in you and get you motivated.


----------



## Fatstuff

infernal0988 said:


> Mate wtf? This is child`s weights you really need to push your self alot more tbh you look good in your AVI so im shocked about such low lifts. Hate me for telling it as it is if you like but its better to hear it and get abit of anger in you and get you motivated.


I dont agree, the weight of a weight is relative to to how strong the person is, if u look at his MP he failed @ 50kg so u can hardly push yourself past failing to get the weight up


----------



## Fatstuff

why does everyone feel the need to have a go at kenny all the time


----------



## infernal0988

Fatstuff said:


> I dont agree, the weight of a weight is relative to to how strong the person is, if u look at his MP he failed @ 50kg so u can hardly push yourself past failing to get the weight up


True FatStuff but hard to believe he didnt lift more as he looks to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## infernal0988

Fatstuff said:


> why does everyone feel the need to have a go at kenny all the time


Have not really read all of the journal but from what iv read i must say i thought he would be much much stronger. My apologize i could have come across with that in a different way.


----------



## Fatstuff

infernal0988 said:


> Have not really read all of the journal but from what iv read i must say i thought he would be much much stronger. My apologize i could have come across with that in a different way.


LOL its ok, everyone has a pop at him and at least hes doing something, which is better than 80% of gym rat posers. Struck a nerve with me because im relatively weak in certain lifts but it dont mean im not progressing or working hard


----------



## infernal0988

Fatstuff said:


> LOL its ok, everyone has a pop at him and at least hes doing something, which is better than 80% of gym rat posers. Struck a nerve with me because im relatively weak in certain lifts but it dont mean im not progressing or working hard


Trust me iknow the feeling people can be cruel and it only makes the struggling person worse, iknow its only the net but dammit people have feelings too and their is such a thing as cyber bullying.


----------



## Hotdog147

Poor Kenny! Seems he is being torn a new a$$hole!


----------



## Dux

I wasn't having a go at him. He's p1ssed about in the past but he seems to be getting his act together.


----------



## Kennyken

****hole has been officially ripped


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> LOL its ok, everyone has a pop at him and at least hes doing something, which is better than 80% of gym rat posers. Struck a nerve with me because im relatively weak in EVERY lift but it dont mean im not progressing or working hard


AGREED


----------



## Hotdog147

I don't fancy reading the whole thread but what happened here? Seems to be kenny vs himself and a load of abuse! Lol


----------



## Thatcca

Hotdog147 said:


> I don't fancy reading the whole thread but what happened here? Seems to be kenny vs himself and a load of abuse! Lol


I'm still in the comp mate, but I usually only post a weekly update and as I've had a week off the gym there was nothing to report.

And since Kenny has hit the gear, he seems capable of filling the pages on his own.


----------



## Fatstuff

its basically kenny vs mac no erm... kenny vs thatcca. ........ er kenny vs whoever and then ppl abuse kenny from behind their pc screens about his diet and training and that when probably most of them have got sh1tter diets than they let on and probably dont even lift what they say they do.


----------



## Thatcca

I've been back in the gym this week after having the previous week off to recharge and get rid of those aches/pains. It seems to have worked.

I'm also giving Stronglifts a break for 5 or 6 weeks just to add some variation and therefore keep my motivation going, but I will be going back to it.

This week:



New routine, and like Kenny, this week has just been spent trying to find out what weights I can manage with this rep range as I'm not used to it.

Cardio has also been changed to proper outdoors and is now HIIT and is currently: 6 min warm up, 12 mins of intervals (30 sec sprint/90 sec jog), 6 min cool down. 3 times per week, usually not on training days.

I rarely got doms while doing Stronglifts, probably as I'd got used to the exercises, but changing things all around this week has meant they are back and had a bigger effect on the following sessions and exercises than I thought they would. Which is another reason why this tester week wasn't such a bad idea as it gets the doms out of the way.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> ppl abuse kenny from behind their pc screens about his diet and training and that when probably most of them have got sh1tter diets than they let on and probably dont even lift what they say they do.


Sounds about right tbh


----------



## Kennyken

You all criticise my lifts diet etc but I don't lie. It doesn't benefit you and doesn't benefit me.

At the end of the day I don't compete and certainly don't make any money from it so everything isn't going to be like a pro bb

I have a full time job and a small family like everyone else so can't spend my whole day devoted to it

People yesterday saying about the small weight I was lifting especially on the isolation. Well I only own 2x5kg dumbells that's why the reps are so high. But if you have read the whole journal you you would of seen that, right?

It annoys me when also people accuse me of not pushing myself harder to lift heavier weights etc.

1. I've started a complete new way of training so still working out weights to use etc. First few weeks to see what weight to start on

2. My aas use is still very basic, I'm on week 4 of 60mg test so not expecting miracles at the moment

3. I train by myself in my mums garage, there is sometimes no one even in the house and working nights I train in the day which means no neighbours either. So dropping the bar is not an option

People on here seem to crisis more when you get on with things. If I don't post no one says a thing but as soon as I start posting diet and training I get shot?


----------



## Kennyken

Breakfast is

5 egg omlette

200g cottage cheese

2 slices of burgan bread

2 tablespoons on peanut butter

1 pint of ff milk

Dollop of brown sauce


----------



## Fatstuff

Good going Kenneth!!


----------



## flinty90

BLAH BLAH BLAH is about all i heard in that post ...

breakfast looks good for bulking cut recomp Kenny X


----------



## Kennyken

Right training done

Squats:

30kg x 15

40 x 12

50 x 10

60 x 8

70 x 6

80 x 4

90 x 0

Stiff legged Deadlift:

60 x 15

70 x 14

80 x 20 - went for it when music kicked in

Standing calf raise:

20 x 20

20 x 20

20 x 20

No cardio today as legs were shaking.

Pwo meal is coco pops and 2 scoops shake

Still hate training legs. By far takes the most effort but will learn to like them in the end


----------



## flinty90

how come you only do 20 kg on calves mate ?? they can take some right hammer in general ...??


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> how come you only do 20 kg on calves mate ?? they can take some right hammer in general ...??


Yeah I could feel that as well mate. Basically I just hold a plate on the side which I'm training

20kg is the biggest plate I have. Could probably fasion something which holds 2 plates ie strap them together.

But your right I feel my calfs could go on longer, think they get more tired then the muscle ripping


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Yeah I could feel that as well mate. Basically I just hold a plate on the side which I'm training
> 
> 20kg is the biggest plate I have. Could probably fasion something which holds 2 plates ie strap them together.
> 
> But your right I feel my calfs could go on longer, think they get more tired then the muscle ripping


ok i dont understand mate

how do you squat 90 kg ?? if the 20 kg is biggest weight you have ??


----------



## Kennyken

20 is the biggest size plate I have,

I own 2x 20kg

2x15

2x10

4x5

4x2.5

4x1.25

1x20kg 7ft oly bar


----------



## flinty90

so load the oly bar up onto your shoulders and do calf raises ??


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> so load the oly bar up onto your shoulders and do calf raises ??


Like a squat but lift both my calfs at the same time?


----------



## flinty90

no stand up with the oly bar on your shoulders as you would if you were going to squat but then stand on tip toes to work calves under weight, or better still on a step or box for extra lift and stretch of calves !!!


----------



## Kennyken

Il have to try that mate, thanks


----------



## Kennyken

Morning fcukers,

Another sh1t night sleep again. The pint of milk before bed probably didn't help tbh

legs are feeling a bit stiff this morning but nothing a good runaround with my boy wont help

Gonna have a play with my camera today also (see my other thread) and a big fat dominoes tonight

Weather is shining too I noticed


----------



## Ginger Ben

You still hard at it Kenneth?


----------



## Kennyken

Still eating hard mate. Been working funny hours this week. So tommoro fri and sat will be my training days this week.

Diet today has/will

5 egg omlette with150g cottage cheese

2 scope protein shake water

200g ish pasta with tin of tuna and 2 tablespoons of Philadelphia

Snickers duo

2 chicken breasts in a plain wrap with peri peri sauce and salad cream

2 scoops of protein with pint of ff milk

2 litres of water with multi vit and cod liver oil tablet

Jabbed 600g of test Monday which would be my 5th week.

Getting impatient with gains tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet looks good mate. Gao.s will take.time, especially if training isn't as consistent as you'd like.

It takes around 6 weeks on test for the majority of people to really see any difference in the mirror. You should also be starting to get some good strength gains soon if not already.

Try to remain patient mate as even when it does start to have an effect its not going to be a mind blowing experience. Slow (but a lot quicker than dirty nattys) and steady gains are what to expect.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet looks good mate. Gao.s will take.time, especially if training isn't as consistent as you'd like.
> 
> It takes around 6 weeks on test for the majority of people to really see any difference in the mirror. You should also be starting to get some good strength gains soon if not already.
> 
> Try to remain patient mate as even when it does start to have an effect its not going to be a mind blowing experience. Slow (but a lot quicker than dirty nattys) and steady gains are what to expect.


Sweet I was told about 8 weeks for this burr stuff.

I have slight strength gains but nothing major. Maybe just placebo at the moment.

I'm not expecting miracles as its only a low test single test cycle. Just some motivation helps build a lot of motivation.

Diet could be better but jobs gets in the way sometimes. But I could easily eat like this for the rest of my life.......and jab


----------



## Ginger Ben

Could always munch on aome dbol for a few weeks


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Could always munch on aome dbol for a few weeks


Seriously? Il end up just staying on them too


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Seriously? Il end up just staying on them too


Lol!

Keep at it Ken and it'll come 

Dbol is a good shout though


----------



## Kennyken

Fcuk it il just get a pic n mix of everything

See how it "goes"

(I'm joking btw before people take the moral high ground)


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Fcuk it il just get a pic n mix of everything
> 
> See how it "goes"
> 
> (I'm joking btw before people take the moral high ground)


Tbh mate I've seen people on here do dbol/winny and var each day for weeks lol

So its not as daft as it sounds!!

How long are you running this cycle for....?

Maybe worth looking at a dry oral for last 6/8 weeks?

Just an idea


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Seriously? Il end up just staying on them too


Yeah why not?? Don't stay on them of course, that would be daft but little blasts of orals over longer oil cycles is a good plan if done properly.


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Tbh mate I've seen people on here do dbol/winny and var each day for weeks lol
> 
> So its not as daft as it sounds!!
> 
> How long are you running this cycle for....?
> 
> Maybe worth looking at a dry oral for last 6/8 weeks?
> 
> Just an idea


20 weeks mate. What will a dry oral do? Lose a bit of fat? ?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah why not?? Don't stay on them of course, that would be daft but little blasts of orals over longer oil cycles is a good plan if done properly.


^^^This Kenny


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> 20 weeks mate. What will a dry oral do? Lose a bit of fat? ?


No AAS loses fat, diet does 

A 'dry' oral (Winny/Var etc) will increase strength and harden you up 

So many options its unreal, but if you do go for an oral, choose one and stick to it.


----------



## Kennyken

Its gonna sound silly but id like something that physically changes my body a lot.

An all out bulker. Has anyone got any experience with tbol?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Its gonna sound silly but id like something that physically changes my body a lot.
> 
> An all out bulker. Has anyone got any experience with tbol?


'An all out bulker'??

Fat Bulk or Lean Bulk?

Its diet mate, Test is best and that's that.

If you want a moon face and bloat galore then eat like a pig and eat anything - that will do 

Tbol is generally for a lean bulk.

Oxy's and dbol are what people would suggest to throw some 'size on' but its about keeping that size which is down to what you throw in your mouth each day and what you do in the training sessions.


----------



## MRSTRONG

all out bulker .

test 1.5g ew

50mg oxy 8 weeks

50mg dbol 8 weeks

deca 650mg ew

diet

oats

beef pork chicken .

rice

tatties

veg

eggs

gold top milk 1ltr ed min

slow your training down and do some decent exercises .

and rest .


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> all out bulker .
> 
> test 1.5g ew
> 
> 50mg oxy 8 weeks
> 
> 50mg dbol 8 weeks
> 
> deca 650mg ew
> 
> diet
> 
> oats
> 
> beef pork chicken .
> 
> rice
> 
> tatties
> 
> veg
> 
> eggs
> 
> gold top milk 1ltr ed min
> 
> slow your training down and do some decent exercises .
> 
> and rest .


Mmmmm, Gold top milk


----------



## Hotdog147

If you're thinking of adding an oral Kenny I'd avoid dbol unless you want some more bloat, before someone chimes in with diet determines bloat, yes it does to a point, but dbol will bloat some ppl regardless due to its estrogenic effects and I read on the last page that he's having a fcuking dominos!

Look into winny, fcuk var it's too expensive, winny is a VERY good med for strength IME too :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hotdog147 said:


> If you're thinking of adding an oral Kenny I'd avoid dbol unless you want some more bloat, before someone chimes in with diet determines bloat, yes it does to a point, but dbol will bloat some ppl regardless due to its estrogenic effects and I read on the last page that he's having a fcuking dominos!
> 
> Look into winny, fcuk var it's too expensive, winny is a VERY good med for strength IME too :thumb:


he wants to be massive , dbol is a great drug in large doses , ive run 200mg ed for weeks and found it awesome


----------



## Yoshi

ewen said:


> he wants to be massive , dbol is a great drug in large doses , ive run 200mg ed for weeks and found it awesome


6 stone gain... 5 stone water? Lol


----------



## Hotdog147

ewen said:


> he wants to be massive , dbol is a great drug in large doses , ive run 200mg ed for weeks and found it awesome


Oh right, last I heard is that he wanted to trim up! 

In that case, :rockon:


----------



## Fatstuff

MacUK said:


> 6 stone gain... 5 stone water? Lol


A stone of muscle is nothing to be sniffed at


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> A stone of muscle is nothing to be sniffed at


X2


----------



## MRSTRONG

MacUK said:


> 6 stone gain... 5 stone water? Lol


or stay 9 stone like yourself ...


----------



## flinty90

Kenny your not already changing your plans AGAIN are you ??


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hotdog147 said:


> Oh right, last I heard is that he wanted to trim up!
> 
> In that case, :rockon:


haha me too but he clearly said bulker


----------



## Kennyken

No no I'm not changing my mind. I just want to get big.

Bulking till next summer! !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> No no I'm not changing my mind. I just want to get big.
> 
> Bulking till next summer! !!


Done!!! Hes said it!!! Bulking till summer!!! Now stop fcukin confusing the bloke telling him what he 'should' be doing!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Done!!! Hes said it!!! Bulking till summer!!! Now stop fcukin confusing the bloke telling him what he 'should' be doing!!


are you kennys dad ???


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> are you kennys dad ???


No, I'm just someone who wants other ppl to do well without constantly berating them, haven't u got some halfords staff to bully or something?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> No, I'm just someone who wants other ppl to do well without constantly berating them, haven't u got some halfords staff to bully or something?


no i have done that and got what i needed thanks pmsl ... we all want to see people do well bro, but some things are just lost causes... dont go down with the rats fatstuff, swim with the fishes lol


----------



## Kennyken

Right training done

Deadlift

65kg x 10

70 x 10

80 x 8

90 x 6

100 x 4

110 x 2

120 x 1

Pendlay rows

50 x 15

55 x 12

60 x 10

65 x 8

75 x 1

Chins

4 x bw

4 x bw

4 x be

Barbell curl

25 x 12

30 x 10

35 x 6

10 mind cardio on incline treadmill @ 4 mph

Diet so far today had been:

5 egg omlette with 150g cottage cheese

Training

2 scoops protein shake with bowl of coco pops


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one Kenneth. Just a question, what is the aim of your sessions in terms if working sets and reps?


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one Kenneth. Just a question, what is the aim of your sessions in terms if working sets and reps?


Basically starting high reps to get a pump and some hypertrophy then add weight to each set and aim to failure for each set.

So I can get to absolute failure.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I ask as I'm worried you're not making the best of your build up. Example below

Deadlift

65kg x 10 - is this a warm up?

70 x 10 - and this

80 x 8

90 x 6 - seems pointless

100 x 4

110 x 2

120 x 1

I reckon if you shuffled the order around a bit you'd get more reps out at the bigger weights which will help you develop more.

Example

Warm up - bar x 20, 50x10, 70x5.

85x3

100x5 or more if you want

115x balls out

115x balls out if you got 5+ first time (if not make this a set at 105)

90x5-8

75x10

So the 100-115 sets are your working sets, the stuff before is partly warm up and partly preparing your body for the heavier stuff to come. Then the pyramiding down allows you to push a few more reps out once you've hit the main ones. They are also good for losening off.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> I ask as I'm worried you're not making the best of your build up. Example below
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> 65kg x 10 - is this a warm up?
> 
> 70 x 10 - and this
> 
> 80 x 8
> 
> 90 x 6 - seems pointless
> 
> 100 x 4
> 
> 110 x 2
> 
> 120 x 1
> 
> I reckon if you shuffled the order around a bit you'd get more reps out at the bigger weights which will help you develop more.
> 
> Example
> 
> Warm up - bar x 20, 50x10, 70x5.
> 
> 85x3
> 
> 100x5 or more if you want
> 
> 115x balls out
> 
> 115x balls out if you got 5+ first time (if not make this a set at 105)
> 
> 90x5-8
> 
> 75x10
> 
> So the 100-115 sets are your working sets, the stuff before is partly warm up and partly preparing your body for the heavier stuff to come. Then the pyramiding down allows you to push a few more reps out once you've hit the main ones. They are also good for losening off.


Looks good mate. The thing is when I got to 120 kg. It was fuking heavy !! (For me)

Got to the top and as I put it down my back tweaked. Gave it my all and didn't wanna look at another dead lift again.

So would rather "give it my all" at the end


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Looks good mate. The thing is when I got to 120 kg. It was fuking heavy !! (For me)
> 
> Got to the top and as I put it down my back tweaked. Gave it my all and didn't wanna look at another dead lift again.
> 
> So would rather "give it my all" at the end


Well yeah it would be, that's the point! You don't want any twinges though so if you can't keep good form, lower the weight. You can do some damage by over doing it on deads.

However its the reps you feel might make you sick that do the business! Gotta suck it up mate!


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Well yeah it would be, that's the point! You don't want any twinges though so if you can't keep good form, lower the weight. You can do some damage by over doing it on deads.
> 
> However its the reps you feel might make you sick that do the business! Gotta suck it up mate!


Lol next time I wont aim for failure, il aim for vomit 

Il pyramid down next time too then see how I get on.

After I lockout on the dl. Can I drop the bar? ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> After I lockout on the dl. Can I drop the bar? ?


No, that's what fannys do. A rep is pick it up, put it down under control


----------



## Fatstuff

If I go for singles, doubles or triples I will usually finish up by lowering the weight and banging out some reps , except on deadlift as I use that for strength and cns adaptation and build my back with chins and rows. How right this is who knows without years of different methods and training different people, just got to do what u feel is right and logical.


----------



## Fatstuff

If u are giving it your all with a 1 rep max kenny then yeah drop it, it's safer, but with multiple reps lower it down.


----------



## Kennyken

Just a quick meal before work.

Jacket potato brushed with olive oil, tin of tuna and tablespoon of Philadelphia


----------



## Kennyken

Just a update of diet today.

5 egg omlette with 150g cottage cheese

2 scoop shake and bowl of coco pops

Jacket potato brushed with olive oil, can of tuna and tablespoon of Philadelphia

Snickers duo and red bull

Chicken breast with peri peri sauce and salad cream in a plain wrap

Chicken breast again with sauce in a plain wrap.

2 scoops of whey with 1 pint of whole milk


----------



## flinty90

i agree with ginger on this Kenny ...

I would pyramid up the weights quicker, when your warm your fcukin warm bro why fcuk about with in between weights, get the big weights in as soon as you can then pyramid back down if you must until your only lifting the bar and struggling, warm up , do the damage, then do a little more damsge to tweak them fibres ...

job done


----------



## Thatcca

I spent the weekend and a few extra days up at Loch Lomond for a family wedding. The wedding was outdoors on the decking and this was the backdrop to the ceremony.

Anyway, that meant I fell behind on training so crammed in a double session yesterday to catch up and did today's usual compound session. Less than ideal.


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> I spent the weekend and a few extra days up at Loch Lomond for a family wedding. The wedding was outdoors on the decking and this was the backdrop to the ceremony.
> 
> Anyway, that meant I fell behind on training so crammed in a double session yesterday to catch up and did today's usual compound session. Less than ideal.


Strange split there mate?


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> Strange split there mate?


Each body part twice a week. Based on the assumption that everything gets at least a minor workout on the compound day.


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> Each body part twice a week. Based on the assumption that everything gets at least a minor workout on the compound day.


Surely on compound day most muscles get hammered anyway?


----------



## Thatcca

Here Ken, you're a man in the know when it comes to these dream boxes.

A kid from around my way says he can set me up for £180 a year. All channels. I think hardware is in that price too, but not 100% sure on that one. I've never had Sky before so don't have a dish already.

Is that a good price ?

I thought it was much less than that each year, like only £80 or something but obviously the initial cost of set up and hardware is quite high.


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> Surely on compound day most muscles get hammered anyway?


That's the idea. So the compound day acts as the second session for each body part.


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> Here Ken, you're a man in the know when it comes to these dream boxes.
> 
> A kid from around my way says he can set me up for £180 a year. All channels. I think hardware is in that price too, but not 100% sure on that one. I've never had Sky before so don't have a dish already.
> 
> Is that a good price ?
> 
> I thought it was much less than that each year, like only £80 or something but obviously the initial cost of set up and hardware is quite high.


Seems like a reasonable price mate. The dish can be quite cheap too if you buy it yourself and install it

Did he say what channels?


----------



## Kennyken

Right training done:

Flat bench press:

35kg x 15

40 x 12

50 x 13

60 x 10

70 x 8

80 x 2

90 x half

60 x 7

40 x 4

Military press:

25kg x 14

30 x 10

40 x 4

50 x 0

45 x 2 and slow negs

35 x 4

20 x 8

Dips

3 x bw

1 Negative x bw

0

Flies

5kg x 20

5 x 10

5 x 10

Front laterial raises

5kg x 15

10 x 3

12.5 x half

Skull crusher's

20kg x 15

25kg 5

30kg x 1

10 mins cardio on incline treadmill @4mph

2 scoop shake and bowl of coco pops


----------



## Kennyken

This is the look id like. Id be more then happy


----------



## Fatstuff

very achievable imo


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

how are you looking atm ken, been a lonnnnnng while since we had a photo update?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> This is the look id like. Id be more then happy


Not going for the bodybuilder look then??

Good on you, me neither!


----------



## Kennyken

Well Im not sure mate il put some pics up in the next few days mate

Coming up to my 6th week on test so hoping for some changes too.

Would you say that pic I just posted is bf of 20% ??


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Not going for the bodybuilder look then??
> 
> Good on you, me neither!


Just like the thickness mate. Don't think my body will ever look like zyzz shape.


----------



## Kennyken

About to go to my mates gym with him and as its a bit of a fitness gym. He has never done squats or legs really.

I'm gonna train balls to the wall too. Wanna see him suffer lol

Any tips?


----------



## Guest

Kennyken said:


> About to go to my mates gym with him and as its a bit of a fitness gym. He has never done squats or legs really.
> 
> I'm gonna train balls to the wall too. Wanna see him suffer lol
> 
> Any tips?


Get a decent pre workout drink / eat in you.

Strong Coffee, banana, energy drink and a boost bar is my usual.


----------



## Kennyken

Training done for legs. Changed it up a bit today as in a different gym:

Rowing machine 2000m in 8 mins

Leg press

45 x 10

59 x 10

73 x 10

93 x 10

107 x 10

113 x 10

120 x 10

127 x 10

Bit light but first time I have used leg press machine

Lunges

25kg x 8 lengths

Sprint's with power bag on shoulders

8 lengths

Calf raises

60 x 10

73 x 10

86 x 10

93 x 10

100 x 10

Cross trainer for 5 mins is all I could do.

Bowl of honey nut corn flakes and 2 scoop shake


----------



## Yoshi

Any progress pictures lads?


----------



## Kennyken

Right back to some proper eating today.

Breakfast so far was:

5 eggs omlette in a little olivio oil

150g cottage cheese

2 slices of burgen bread with flora light

2 tablespoons of peanut butter

1 pint of whole milk.

Dollop of brown sauce.

Calories - 1334

Protein - 62

Carbs - 69

Fat - 57


----------



## flinty90

^^^ i love how you have all that for breakfast then use fcukin Flora light kenny hahaha..... you do make me smile bro


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

I'm surprised there isn't more fat or carbs in that lot, u sure you worked out the macros right ken?


----------



## Kennyken

danMUNDY said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more fat or carbs in that lot, u sure you worked out the macros right ken?


i used my fitness pal mate


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> ^^^ i love how you have all that for breakfast then use fcukin Flora light kenny hahaha..... you do make me smile bro


all there was in the fridge mate lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Kennyken said:


> i used my fitness pal mate


Fair enough, either your myfitnesspal pal is knackered or your Maths is out, all that lot above comes to 1037 kcals, carbs + protein = 4 kcals per gram, and fat = 9kcals. I just entered most of that lot minis the brown sauce into

Mine coz I'm nice like that, and the protein and fat was about 30g higher on each


----------



## Kennyken

danMUNDY said:


> Fair enough, either your myfitnesspal pal is knackered or your Maths is out, all that lot above comes to 1037 kcals, carbs + protein = 4 kcals per gram, and fat = 9kcals. I just entered most of that lot minis the brown sauce into
> 
> Mine coz I'm nice like that, and the protein and fat was about 30g higher on each


soooo.....

protein is actually 92g

fat is actually 87g

?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

thats what it came to when i put in the above foods, minus the brown sauce, and it came closer to the 1334kcals you said earlier, was only probaby a 10kcal dif or so...when counting the kcals ken you need to be more precise, as it makes a difference to weightgain/loss esp if you are over or under counting by x amount of calories, 300 or so for that first meal, you have to ask yourself, how many other times has it hapened?


----------



## Kennyken

danMUNDY said:


> thats what it came to when i put in the above foods, minus the brown sauce, and it came closer to the 1334kcals you said earlier, was only probaby a 10kcal dif or so...when counting the kcals ken you need to be more precise, as it makes a difference to weightgain/loss esp if you are over or under counting by x amount of calories, 300 or so for that first meal, you have to ask yourself, how many other times has it hapened?


not often mate....i dont use my fitness app. jst thought id add it all up whilst sitting on the toilet


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

you should use it more often bud, its a handly little tool to have


----------



## Kennyken

danMUNDY said:


> you should use it more often bud, its a handly little tool to have


lol not really it added brekafast up wrong!


----------



## Kennyken

Just pinned my 6th jab in my left quad.

800mg this week as not getting any sides with 600.

Still pinning burr labs tri test


----------



## MURPHYZ

any updates on size, strength or how you look yet m8.


----------



## Kennyken

Breeny said:


> any updates on size, strength or how you look yet m8.


Well ive put on 1 stone in 5 weeks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Well ive put on 1 stone in 5 weeks.


Looking better for it?


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking better for it?


Top half I think. Still got belly fat tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Still got belly fat tho


What were you expecting to happen to it while you're bulking??


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> What were you expecting to happen to it while you're bulking??


Lil I know mate. Looking forward to a cut but enjoying this bulk def


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


> Lil I know mate. Looking forward to a cut but enjoying this bulk def


Yeah i always feel the same mate, as soon as u start dieting, losing strength, looking smaller and fed up of eating like a **** all u want to do is bulk


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah i always feel the same mate, as soon as u start dieting, losing strength, looking smaller and fed up of eating like a **** all u want to do is bulk


Bit of tren?


----------



## Fatstuff

tren wouldnt agree with me im 99% sure lol


----------



## Kennyken

I'm waking up in the night sweating. Also hot through out the day

Is this the test?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah i always feel the same mate, as soon as u start dieting, losing strength, looking smaller and fed up of eating like a **** all u want to do is bulk


Thats why heavy bulking and cutting unless you actually need to, doesn't always make any sense to me.

Surly It's better to cut down to a good base and then just try to add lean mass to thay base whilst retaining a degree of leanness.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Thats why heavy bulking and cutting unless you actually need to, doesn't always make any sense to me.
> 
> Surly It's better to cut down to a good base and then just try to add lean mass to thay base whilst retaining a degree of leanness.


i do wish id dieted more before taking gear but hindsight is a wonderful thing, dieting sucks hairy dick though (thought id throw a little yankism in there)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i do wish id dieted more before taking gear but hindsight is a wonderful thing, dieting sucks hairy dick though (thought id throw a little yankism in there)


It does, that is true. Won't ever do it off cycle I can guarantee that! Dnp and test next time for me


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> I'm waking up in the night sweating. Also hot through out the day
> 
> Is this the test?


Bump?


----------



## Fatstuff

yes more than likely mate


----------



## Fatstuff

also the extra weight


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> Bump?


Yes increased androgens do that to you


----------



## Kennyken

Just thought id take a pic of my sexy dinner

1 large asda butchers sirloin steak. Rare

Peppercorn sauce

Jacket potato brushed with olive oil and good dollop of Philadelphia

Few bits of brocolli

Half a pint off ff milk


----------



## TELBOR

Looks very nice mate!

Couple of table spoons of PB for desert


----------



## Kennyken

Right was meant to train today but have woken up with sore throat, blocked nose and headache. Feel tired too. Knew I had something coming yesterday as I was aching and dizzy and had no apetite.

Don't start work till 11pm tonight so just gonna eat today and let myself get better.

Really gonna start planning some high calorie food now.

Right off to eat and get some rest


----------



## TELBOR

Get some Vit C down ya to pick you up


----------



## Kennyken

Right first meal was just:

4 weetabix with a drizzle of honey and ff milk

4 softboiled eggs

2 slices of burgen bread

2 tablespoons of peanut butter

Strong white coffee

Multi vitamin and 1000mg cod liver oil


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Get some Vit C down ya to pick you up


X2 I take a load of vit c and vit d each day and haven't had a cold for months.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> X2 I take a load of vit c and vit d each day and haven't had a cold for months.


I take a multi vit every day. Always get colds ffs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kennyken said:


> I take a multi vit every day. Always get colds ffs


Not enough in them to work imo. You've got kids though haven't you and they spread colds like wild fire so that's probably why.


----------



## Kennyken

Ginger Ben said:


> Not enough in them to work imo. You've got kids though haven't you and they spread colds like wild fire so that's probably why.


So where do you get your vitamins from?

Yes I have a little 2 and half year old. He goes to a childminder every day who also looks after about 6 other kids


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> So where do you get your vitamins from?
> 
> Yes I have a little 2 and half year old. He goes to a childminder every day who also looks after about 6 other kids


If you have an Aldi near you, they do 1000mg dissolve tabs dirt cheap. Dissolve one in boiling water and neck it - once cool lol


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> If you have an Aldi near you, they do 1000mg dissolve tabs dirt cheap. Dissolve one in boiling water and neck it - once cool lol


Multi vit or just vitamin c ?

I have an aldi in mk mate


----------



## Uk_mb

get some vit b6 aswell... not only does it give u super boners , it turns ur p1ss bright green


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> He goes to a childminder every day who also looks after about 6 other kids


Thats kind of what childminders do mate


----------



## Kennyken

uk_mb do you have to get vitamin d aswell???? not being able to go out in the sun....


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Multi vit or just vitamin c ?
> 
> I have an aldi in mk mate


Vit C mate.

Will help any water being held on cycle too 

Bang in 1000mg ED.


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Vit C mate.
> 
> Will help any water being held on cycle too
> 
> Bang in 1000mg ED.


cheers rob....il get some today maybe from boots too. Have some reps:thumbup1:


----------



## Kennyken

Been called away to work early so make do dinner


----------



## Kennyken

Back to training today:

Deadlift:

60x12

80x10

100x8

120x2

130x0

90x4

60x6

Pendlay row

60x12

70x9

80x6

90x1

70x4

Chins

3xbw

3xbw

3xbw

Barbell curls

30x10

35x3

30x4

20x6

10 mins on treadmill @ 4mph incline

Pwo meal was caramel slice and 2 scoop protein shake

Training was hard today. So fcuking hot in the garage


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Back to training today:
> 
> Deadlift:
> 
> 60x12
> 
> 80x10
> 
> 100x8
> 
> 120x2
> 
> 130x0
> 
> 90x4
> 
> 60x6
> 
> Pendlay row
> 
> 60x12
> 
> 70x9
> 
> 80x6
> 
> 90x1
> 
> 70x4
> 
> Chins
> 
> 3xbw
> 
> 3xbw
> 
> 3xbw
> 
> Barbell curls
> 
> 30x10
> 
> 35x3
> 
> 30x4
> 
> 20x6
> 
> 10 mins on treadmill @ 4mph incline
> 
> Pwo meal was caramel slice and 2 scoop protein shake
> 
> Training was hard today. So fcuking hot in the garage


Decent session Kenny Ken... on the deads though mate dont jump too high in weight bro hit the 100 x 8 then go to 110 for 4 - 6 mate rather than just 2 at 120 IMO not saying your wrong but you will benefit more i think from extra reps at a slightly lesser weight than nearly 1 rep at max .... then drop down and burn out X

good session though mate that 130 will come faster by doing more at 110 than it will by doing less at 120 XX


----------



## flinty90

Oh and have some reps Kenny for bieng a good sport


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> Decent session Kenny Ken... on the deads though mate dont jump too high in weight bro hit the 100 x 8 then go to 110 for 4 - 6 mate rather than just 2 at 120 IMO not saying your wrong but you will benefit more i think from extra reps at a slightly lesser weight than nearly 1 rep at max .... then drop down and burn out X
> 
> good session though mate that 130 will come faster by doing more at 110 than it will by doing less at 120 XX


Cheers mate. Il do that next time. I can tell you that its starting to get really fcuking heavy.

I will slightly lower the weight and get more reps.

I manage to get one more Rep more then last week.

Form was better this week too.


----------



## Kennyken

here are a few pics too. No doubt a few pr1cks at work will download these and pass them round.......

But f.uck it


----------



## flinty90

did you say you were bullking Kenny ???


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> did you say you were bullking Kenny ???


yes mate why?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> yes mate why?


Ok no reason :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

has thatcca got any updates and pic updates for us..for the last 5 pages its all kenny ?


----------



## Kennyken

i think im losing fat to be honest mate. even tho im eating more


----------



## flinty90

but in all seriousnouss , me personally i would look at keeping calories at maintanance and just fcukin smashing some training in mate .. im not going to go into any more detail because you will take it negatively and then fatstuff will throw his dummy out and its just not worth arguing about...

dont Bulk though mate you need to build lean muscle i cant say this without it sounding negative but im trying to stay positive but you have not much muscular shape at all to say that bulking would be a good idea..

yes i said it mate sorry... you need to train hard for 6 months , leave diet at maintanance for the weight you are at right now and just concentrate on lifting weight... are you still on gear aswell ??


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> but in all seriousnouss , me personally i would look at keeping calories at maintanance and just fcukin smashing some training in mate .. im not going to go into any more detail because you will take it negatively and then fatstuff will throw his dummy out and its just not worth arguing about...
> 
> dont Bulk though mate you need to build lean muscle i cant say this without it sounding negative but im trying to stay positive but you have not much muscular shape at all to say that bulking would be a good idea..
> 
> yes i said it mate sorry... you need to train hard for 6 months , leave diet at maintanance for the weight you are at right now and just concentrate on lifting weight... are you still on gear aswell ??


yes mate still on the gear, 6 weeks in now. at my bf level of 23-24 its very diffcult to see any muscle. i just look bigger/fatter.

I regret not cutting tbh. would of loved to get to 10% bf then built from there but bit late now lol.....all learning curve tho


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> yes mate still on the gear, 6 weeks in now. at my bf level of 23-24 its very diffcult to see any muscle. i just look bigger/fatter.
> 
> I regret not cutting tbh. would of loved to get to 10% bf then built from there but bit late now lol.....all learning curve tho


not really mate im over that BF wise and i can see muscle ... i think you need to concentrate on getting some muscle personally bro ...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

flinty90 said:


> but in all seriousnouss , me personally i would look at keeping calories at maintanance and just fcukin smashing some training in mate .. im not going to go into any more detail because you will take it negatively and then fatstuff will throw his dummy out and its just not worth arguing about...
> 
> dont Bulk though mate you need to build lean muscle i cant say this without it sounding negative but im trying to stay positive but you have not much muscular shape at all to say that bulking would be a good idea..
> 
> yes i said it mate sorry... you need to train hard for 6 months , leave diet at maintanance for the weight you are at right now and just concentrate on lifting weight... are you still on gear aswell ??


thats probs the best advice regarding weather to bulk or cut, do neither...as flints said, keep it at maintenance, coupled with running the gear it will bring about a great recomp affect and give you a more muscular physique in the long run, start using a calorie counter..and use it close to every day, if not every day till you get an idea of what your maint kcals are, i think if you carry on trying to smash in the kcals to bulk, you arnt gona see much of a positive difference in your appearance the next time you take some progress pics

like i said in my last post, for the last 5 pages its all been you and you are becoming more and more consistent with your training each update you give, so keep that up, but if your diets off, its all gonna be a waste:thumbup1:


----------



## Kennyken

points taken guys. my plan was to eat like a mofo till march then start a cutting cycle then ???


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> points taken guys. my plan was to eat like a mofo till march then start a cutting cycle then ???


you will be making way too much hard work for yourself bro if you ask me, but each to there own, your already got a lot of work to do to cut what you have now mate ..... so adding more will just be daft


----------



## MRSTRONG

kenny i think you should do what you want to do and not listen to anybody else because lets face it only you know what you want to do and coz people say do this or do that you change your mind .

the way i see it is you need to have a goal research diet towards that goal and train and also stick to it consistently .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> kenny i think you should do what you want to do and not listen to anybody else because lets face it only you know what you want to do and coz people say do this or do that you change your mind .
> 
> the way i see it is you need to have a goal research diet towards that goal and train and also stick to it consistently .


yes mate read about page 1 of this journal for the same advice given to kenny then lol

I apologise Ewen it was actually page 6 were i mentioned they have there own goals and target so just get on with that lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> yes mate read about page 1 of this journal for the same advice given to kenny then lol


haha its no good though he emails people asking advice and doesnt listen .

dunno why he just cant get a grip of training and diet like everybody else i mean its not fcuking hard you lift a weight to stimulate the muscles eat to fuel them and rest , bang gear in and boom as if by magic the body changes .

kenny you been a member here for over 12 months wtf have you been doing in that time ?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> haha its no good though he emails people asking advice and doesnt listen .
> 
> dunno why he just cant get a grip of training and diet like everybody else i mean its not fcuking hard you lift a weight to stimulate the muscles eat to fuel them and rest , bang gear in and boom as if by magic the body changes .
> 
> *kenny you been a member here for over 12 months wtf have you been doing in that time ?*


oh sh1t bro you just asked him a question !!! he isnt used to it bieng that way around pmsl


----------



## Kennyken

fcuk im never gonna get to where i want too:sad:


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> fcuk im never gonna get to where i want too:sad:


WHY though mate .... its got to come from you .... like Ewen says just have a plan, and work out everything you need to sort that plan out...

eat , train , gear and rest for that plan and see how it goes.....

i didnt mean to knock your duck off about what you had planned mate but im not going to sit there when you have posed pictures and tell you that i thing your doing the right thing if in my opinion i think its not the best idea. but its still only my opinion bro and its your body, your plan and your life....

X


----------



## Kennyken

TheBob said:


> Where do you wanna be?


16st @ 10bf


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> 16st @ 10bf


So do it then Kenny ....DO IT


----------



## Kennyken

TheBob said:


> That's an impressive stat .... What are you at the moment


16st @ 24bf


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> 16st @ 24bf


so miles away at the minute.....

you will have to lose at least 2 - 3 stone of that to get lean.... and then obviously put it back on in lean muscle which will be a long road, but as a goal then good on ya !!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> but in all seriousnouss , me personally i would look at keeping calories at maintanance and just fcukin smashing some training in mate .. im not going to go into any more detail because you will take it negatively and then fatstuff will throw his dummy out and its just not worth arguing about...
> 
> dont Bulk though mate you need to build lean muscle i cant say this without it sounding negative but im trying to stay positive but you have not much muscular shape at all to say that bulking would be a good idea..
> 
> yes i said it mate sorry... you need to train hard for 6 months , leave diet at maintanance for the weight you are at right now and just concentrate on lifting weight... are you still on gear aswell ??


Why bring me into it, if u want to sabotage a path he has chosen so he fannys around mid cycle and decides now to eat less calories and stop gaining that's your business. Let me ask u though, what has this approach achieved u in the last 12 months - serious question?


----------



## Thatcca

Weekly update. A few days later than usual as been working loads more this week.



Training this week was rough. I'm a cold temperature person and the heat bothers me a lot. Combine those sunny and stupidly humid days we've had this week along with the fact that my spit n' sawdust gym has no air con and I've had a right battle in the gym. It felt like most of my energy was being sapped battling the heat more than anything else and it reflects in my lifts. Weights I expected to break this week just didn't happen. I'm guessing doing a load of extra hours at work may have also contributed especially to the after-work training sessions.

Roll on the winter.


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> Weekly update. A few days later than usual as been working loads more this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Training this week was rough. I'm a cold temperature person and the heat bothers me a lot. Combine those sunny and stupidly humid days we've had this week along with the fact that my spit n' sawdust gym has no air con and I've had a right battle in the gym. It felt like most of my energy was being sapped battling the heat more than anything else and it reflects in my lifts. Weights I expected to break this week just didn't happen. I'm guessing doing a load of extra hours at work may have also contributed especially to the after-work training sessions.
> 
> Roll on the winter.


I train in my garage mate. I know the feeling.

Love an airconned gym to go to!

26 degrees in my flat at the moment fml


----------



## Thatcca

Kennyken said:


> I train in my garage mate. I know the feeling.
> 
> Love an airconned gym to go to!
> 
> 26 degrees in my flat at the moment fml


My sleep has been sh¡t as well mate. I can't fall asleep until late on as the heat keeps me up and then it usually wakes me up again during the night.


----------



## Thatcca

Horrible photo updates as requested:

Front Double Bi:



Back Double Bi:



Standing Natural Front:



Standing Natural Side:



Legs:


----------



## Kennyken

Thatcca said:


> Horrible photo updates as requested:
> 
> Front Double Bi:
> 
> 
> 
> Back Double Bi:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Natural Front:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Natural Side:
> 
> 
> 
> Legs:


well done for getting the pics up mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Why bring me into it, if u want to sabotage a path he has chosen so he fannys around mid cycle and decides now to eat less calories and stop gaining that's your business. Let me ask u though, what has this approach achieved u in the last 12 months - serious question?


Proofornogainsinoneyear


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Why bring me into it, if u want to sabotage a path he has chosen so he fannys around mid cycle and decides now to eat less calories and stop gaining that's your business. Let me ask u though, what has this approach achieved u in the last 12 months - serious question?


----------



## Kennyken

ewen said:


>


???


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kennyken said:


> ???


someones sh1tting it over fatties question :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Kenny,

Can l ask if you have any spare cash ?


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> Kenny,
> 
> Can l ask if you have any spare cash ?


Yes I do mate


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> Yes I do mate


Can I ask why?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kennyken said:


> Can I ask why?


wants you to take him out for dinner ...

or

to employ a pro to help you reach your goal .


----------



## Kennyken

ewen said:


> wants you to take him out for dinner ...
> 
> or
> 
> to employ a pro to help you reach your goal .


I see what milky has to say. Hope its the dinner


----------



## Milky

I ask mate because IMO you need a direction.

The board is great for some things but for others it can cause more problems than are solved.

IF you can afford it pay a prep guy, even if its only for 3 months to give you some structure, some direction and some discipline.

Listen to HIM and only him, dont be swayed or corrupted by other veiws.

I honestly think this would help you immensley mate but its your shout :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Why bring me into it, if u want to sabotage a path he has chosen so he fannys around mid cycle and decides now to eat less calories and stop gaining that's your business. Let me ask u though, what has this approach achieved u in the last 12 months - serious question?


i bought you in to it as you defend anything that someone says to kenny constructively... Why have i sabotaged anything Kenny is doing >???

and your fcukin serious about what i have gained from what i have done in 12 months ???? its all in my journal what i have gained mate so i cant see how you can go down that road...


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> someones sh1tting it over fatties question :whistling:


you talking about me ??? i see you liked fattys first response so i presumed your pointing this question at me .... if so then im suprised to be fair


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> I ask mate because IMO you need a direction.
> 
> The board is great for some things but for others it can cause more problems than are solved.
> 
> IF you can afford it pay a prep guy, even if its only for 3 months to give you some structure, some direction and some discipline.
> 
> Listen to HIM and only him, dont be swayed or corrupted by other veiws.
> 
> I honestly think this would help you immensley mate but its your shout :thumbup1:


Funny you should say that mate. In talks with el toro mruk 98 Atm.

So should be starting soon with that.

Has it helped a lot and was it difficult as I can imagine its regimental ?


----------



## Milky

Kennyken said:


> Funny you should say that mate. In talks with el toro mruk 98 Atm.
> 
> So should be starting soon with that.
> 
> Has it helped a lot and was it difficult as I can imagine its regimental ?


Mate of you want it bad enough its easy.

I have LOVED every minute of it, the discipline and the fact l dont want to let someone down is a great motivator.


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> Mate of you want it bad enough its easy.
> 
> I have LOVED every minute of it, the discipline and the fact l dont want to let someone down is a great motivator.


Sweet. Do you get a b0llocking if you sway bud?


----------



## Milky

Kennyken said:


> Sweet. Do you get a b0llocking if you sway bud?


Sort of mate and rightfully so.

Why should these people put there reputation on the line by endorsing you for you too make them look like tw*ts because you have no discipline ?

The thing with me was l couldnt let myself or more so Paul down, no way would l make him look bad due to my laziness.


----------



## Kennyken

Milky said:


> Sort of mate and rightfully so.
> 
> Why should these people put there reputation on the line by endorsing you for you too make them look like tw*ts because you have no discipline ?
> 
> The thing with me was l couldnt let myself or more so Paul down, no way would l make him look bad due to my laziness.


Well as hard as its going to be I'm looking forward to it.

Ive seen some pics of el toro on stage and now and he does look pretty mint

So on that and the titles he has won I'm sure he knows his stuff.

Too many opinions can be as bad as none. :thumbup:


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Well as hard as its going to be I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Ive seen some pics of el toro on stage and now and he does look pretty mint
> 
> So on that and the titles he has won I'm sure he knows his stuff.
> 
> Too many opinions can be as bad as none. :thumbup:


Good luck Kenny hope you get what you want out of it mate ... i will not comment anymore on anything you do but i will wish you all the best !!!


----------



## Milky

Kennyken said:


> Well as hard as its going to be I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Ive seen some pics of el toro on stage and now and he does look pretty mint
> 
> So on that and the titles he has won I'm sure he knows his stuff.
> 
> Too many opinions can be as bad as none. :thumbup:


Hence why l asked the original question.

Paul hasnt really given me anything l couldnt have studied myself BUT he has given me structure and discipline and direction and for me money cant buy that.


----------



## Guest

Ive been reading this journal on and off since it started.

Kenny you need a good kick up the ****! (Not in a bad way, just a 'sort your head out and stop being so fcuking whimsical about everything' kind of way)

You make things far far too complicated for your own good, you are your own worst enemy.

Pick a diet, pick a routine and stick to it. It really is that simple!

One thing I have learnt is there is no magic routine that gets you big, *consistency is the key!*

You seem to chop and change everything you do, week in week out, sometimes you wont post at all then come back all determined with a changed routine.

You have a goal, set your gym routine, set a realistic diet (by this I mean not too complicated, not too hard to follow and easy for you to maintain) those 2 with a decent amount of sleep you will get bigger.

There is a wealth of knowledge on here, its picking the bits relevant to you that is the hard bit.

Once you do it m8, you will love it you just need to stick to a plan.

Just had a read over come across a bit harsh, by no means am I having a pop m8, just saying what I think you need.

We know you can do it m8, just need a shove in the right direction :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> you talking about me ??? i see you liked fattys first response so i presumed your pointing this question at me .... if so then im suprised to be fair


haha .

i thought it was a fair question for fattie to ask in all honesty , it makes no odds to me what people do/want to do or achieve in a year or longer , i also think fattie gets slated and so when he does speak up it gets peoples backs up .

i liked his post and posted the video as quite frankly i found it funny as fcuk , seems to me people have lost their sense of humour round here yet forget their past posting context (not at dig at you flinty but others and they know who they are)


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> haha .
> 
> i thought it was a fair question for fattie to ask in all honesty , it makes no odds to me what people do/want to do or achieve in a year or longer , i also think fattie gets slated and so when he does speak up it gets peoples backs up .
> 
> i liked his post and posted the video as quite frankly i found it funny as fcuk , seems to me people have lost their sense of humour round here yet forget their past posting context (not at dig at you flinty but others and they know who they are)


You talking about me tw8tty !


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> You talking about me tw8tty !


no mate although you have changed since becoming a mod :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> haha .
> 
> i thought it was a fair question for fattie to ask in all honesty , it makes no odds to me what people do/want to do or achieve in a year or longer , i also think fattie gets slated and so when he does speak up it gets peoples backs up .
> 
> i liked his post and posted the video as quite frankly i found it funny as fcuk , seems to me people have lost their sense of humour round here yet forget their past posting context (not at dig at you flinty but others and they know who they are)


Fair enough mate but i know fatty better than that he lashed out imo trying to make me look a bit daft , but to be fair i come on here not to impress any of you fcukwits but to pick up the informatoiion i find relevent to my goals..

If he really needs to ask me bout my progression he has either not followed my journal very well (thats fine) or is genuinely ignorant and was trying to put me down.. (should know i dont give a toss )

You see when i started this journal (for kenny to do well) and even offered to put money up for a comp (as i wanted to see kenny do well) it was to see kenny get a plan and be consistent with it.. So the fact that im sabotaging his regime or ideas is fcukin ridiculous statement ...

Fatstuff My intitial comment that bought you into this was a funny comment, and it seems that Ewen is right people have lost there sense of humour a little on the way...

Anyway good luck to you all im sure everyone is progressing nicely ... i hope i can add another 10 kg to my squat in nearly 6 months ... (my ultimate goal)


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> no mate although you have changed since becoming a mod :whistling:


You have changed also since becoming top of the rep list pmsl (power dont half go to peoples heads ) 

next you will be telling all the women in secret how your better than everyone on here hahahaha XX (oh that was a joke just in case you had lost your way ) X


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> Fair enough mate but i know fatty better than that he lashed out imo trying to make me look a bit daft , but to be fair i come on here not to impress any of you fcukwits but to pick up the informatoiion i find relevent to my goals..
> 
> If he really needs to ask me bout my progression he has either not followed my journal very well (thats fine) or is genuinely ignorant and was trying to put me down.. (should know i dont give a toss )
> 
> You see when i started this journal (for kenny to do well) and even offered to put money up for a comp (as i wanted to see kenny do well) it was to see kenny get a plan and be consistent with it.. So the fact that im sabotaging his regime or ideas is fcukin ridiculous statement ...
> 
> Fatstuff My intitial comment that bought you into this was a funny comment, and it seems that Ewen is right people have lost there sense of humour a little on the way...
> 
> Anyway good luck to you all im sure everyone is progressing nicely ... i hope i can add another 10 kg to my squat in nearly 6 months ... (my ultimate goal)


on a smith machine or barbell ?

as we all know a smith machine is a false weight .

in all fairness flinty your journal is so full of sh1t i bet even you have lost your training updates .

as for ....`i come on here not to impress any of you fcukwits but to pick up the informatoiion i find relevent to my goals` why feel the need to employ someone when as you say all the info is here and then to give kenny advice on how to approach things is a joke .

i dont get you at all flinty sometimes your a top bloke and other times your a complete knob atleast im consistently an asshole 

as for rep leader well lets face it i was repped by a certain someone everday that then complained as to why i wasnt repping him back i mean wtf is that about ?

and i really dont need to tell anyone in secret how good i am as my posting content and journal speak more than any written or spoken word i could convey .

as were talking about women well most here are serious trainers and dont engage is slaggish BS and so dont get treated as such and the ones that do deserve everything they get 

flinty i like you as a guy and respect you but ive also never met you and probably never will same goes for most of this forum so i really could not careless how people see me .

is there where i put these XXX :blink:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> on a smith machine or barbell ?
> 
> as we all know a smith machine is a false weight .
> 
> in all fairness flinty your journal is so full of sh1t i bet even you have lost your training updates .
> 
> as for ....`i come on here not to impress any of you fcukwits but to pick up the informatoiion i find relevent to my goals` why feel the need to employ someone when as you say all the info is here and then to give kenny advice on how to approach things is a joke .
> 
> i dont get you at all flinty sometimes your a top bloke and other times your a complete knob atleast im consistently an asshole
> 
> as for rep leader well lets face it i was repped by a certain someone everday that then complained as to why i wasnt repping him back i mean wtf is that about ?
> 
> and i really dont need to tell anyone in secret how good i am as my posting content and journal speak more than any written or spoken word i could convey .
> 
> as were talking about women well most here are serious trainers and dont engage is slaggish BS and so dont get treated as such and the ones that do deserve everything they get
> 
> flinty i like you as a guy and respect you but ive also never met you and probably never will same goes for most of this forum so i really could not careless how people see me .
> 
> is there where i put these XXX :blink:


LMFAO what the fcuk has that got to do with anything ????


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> LMFAO what the fcuk has that got to do with anything ????


its the implement of your choice is it not ?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> its the implement of your choice is it not ?


it plays a part in my training yeah ??? whats your point mate ...


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> it plays a part in my training yeah ??? whats your point mate ...


i made it in my post above .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> on a smith machine or barbell ?
> 
> as we all know a smith machine is a false weight . really dont understand this point
> 
> in all fairness flinty your journal is so full of sh1t i bet even you have lost your training updates .(my journal is not to monitor my progress as i have stated many times its just a quick picture of what i have done) i log all workouts seperately in a diary for myself)
> 
> as for ....`i come on here not to impress any of you fcukwits but to pick up the informatoiion i find relevent to my goals` why feel the need to employ someone when as you say all the info is here and then to give kenny advice on how to approach things is a joke . (are you saying i shouldt give an opinion if im seeking help to better myself ??)
> 
> i dont get you at all flinty sometimes your a top bloke and other times your a complete knob atleast im consistently an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - most true point i understand
> 
> as for rep leader well lets face it i was repped by a certain someone everday that then complained as to why i wasnt repping him back i mean wtf is that about ? NOJOKETAKER
> 
> and i really dont need to tell anyone in secret how good i am as my posting content and journal speak more than any written or spoken word i could convey . fair point
> 
> as were talking about women well most here are serious trainers and dont engage is slaggish BS and so dont get treated as such and the ones that do deserve everything they get  (NOJOKETAKER)
> 
> flinty i like you as a guy and respect you but ive also never met you and probably never will same goes for most of this forum so i really could not careless how people see me . (LOL sounds a bit false after your previous comments)
> 
> is there where i put these XXX :blink:


----------



## MRSTRONG

mate take it however you want i really cant be fcuked , its fine for you to dish it out but when fattie sticks up for himself you have a go at him .

you can nit pick all you like it gets nobody anywhere .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> mate take it however you want i really cant be fcuked , its fine for you to dish it out but when fattie sticks up for himself you have a go at him .
> 
> you can nit pick all you like it gets nobody anywhere .


Just stating my opinion bro as i always have .. sorry if its not yours this time

and im not nitpicking mate im merely trying to understand your post , thats what i do i try to understand what people are saying ...


----------



## tyramhall

Hope this isnt the end of UK-M!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Hope this isnt the end of UK-M!


No but its the end of this thread .. I have spoken to Kenny and asked him if he wants me to delete this thread and he will make a new one...

He couldnt make his mind up PMSL

until he took on el torro then he will start his own !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> Just stating my opinion bro as i always have .. sorry if its not yours this time
> 
> and im not nitpicking mate im merely trying to understand your post , thats what i do i try to understand what people are saying ...


fair enough matey .


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> No but its the end of this thread .. I have spoken to Kenny and asked him if he wants me to delete this thread and he will make a new one...
> 
> He couldnt make his mind up PMSL
> 
> until he took on el torro then he will start his own !!!


I thought it was heading that way to be fair pal. Hopefully kenny will sort his $hit out!


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> fair enough matey .


anyway you a$$hole fcuk off X


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> anyway you a$$hole fcuk off X


----------



## flinty90

thread deleted in 5 4 3 2


----------



## Kennyken

tyramhall said:


> I thought it was heading that way to be fair pal. Hopefully kenny will sort his $hit out!


My **** is sorted mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol and lol and more lol


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> Lol and lol and more lol


Its all gone crazy in here mate


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Lol and lol and more lol


you in front of that mirror again bro :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kennyken said:


> Its all gone crazy in here mate


if only you trained with the same intensity as the last few pages :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> if only you trained with the same intensity as the last few pages :whistling:


you wouldnt believe the intensity of the faces i was pulling as i type this sh1t lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> you wouldnt believe the intensity of the faces i was pulling as i type this sh1t lol


i try not to come in here it smells like slacker , its a funny smell far worse than smelling salts maybe kenny could wait in my gym bag and before i lift a massive pb have a quick sniff :lol:


----------



## TG123

what ever happend to the £150?


----------



## flinty90

TG123 said:


> what ever happend to the £150?


well expletive fcuked off to another forum. i might give my donation to someone at christmas from here that i think has made the most consistent gains this year !!!

just to show i was in this for the long term !! but to be fair this never got underway really


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> well expletive fcuked off to another forum. i might give my donation to someone at christmas from here that i think has made the most consistent gains this year !!!
> 
> just to show i was in this for the long term !! but to be fair this never got underway really


just give it to luther he could do with a meal or 2


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> just give it to luther he could do with a meal or 2


LMFAO !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well expletive fcuked off to another forum. i might give my donation to someone at christmas from here that i think has made the most consistent gains this year !!!
> 
> just to show i was in this for the long term !! but to be fair this never got underway really


Give to that Geoff capes wannabee to buy a fcuking razor with


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> Give to that Geoff capes wannabee to buy a fcuking razor with


geoff has a budgie with legs bigger than your arms :lol:


----------



## dtlv

So can someone sum up what the drama is in here for me.... been about a month since I've looked in and no clue... what's going on with ma boyz Kenny and mac?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dtlv74 said:


> So can someone sum up what the drama is in here for me.... been about a month since I've looked in and no clue... what's going on with ma boyz Kenny and mac?


macs still skinny and kenny still hasnt decided if he should start weightlifting .


----------



## Hotdog147

flinty90 said:


> well expletive fcuked off to another forum. i might give my donation to someone at christmas from here that i think has made the most consistent gains this year !!!
> 
> just to show i was in this for the long term !! but to be fair this never got underway really


I'll take it!! I've gained 3 stone 10lb gain since November last year..... 

Just keep it mate, or give it to Ewen so he can buy some fcuking underwear! :lol:


----------



## TG123

flinty90 said:


> well expletive fcuked off to another forum. i might give my donation to someone at christmas from here that i think has made the most consistent gains this year !!!
> 
> just to show i was in this for the long term !! but to be fair this never got underway really


for entertainment value the thread has paid for itself 

glad to see you're up and training, on gear and doing it properly kenny

isn't mac on gear as well now making good gains having someone mentor him?

so both mac and kenny are both on gear now and training properly yet neither are in the original comp/bet :confused1:

i suppose it's not about what path you follow just as long as you get there in the end

there's a few journals that seem to be under the radar that i follow, peeps just cracking on day in day out doing their thing, maybe have a look to donate the £150 to one of them


----------



## Guest

Dtlv74 said:


> So can someone sum up what the drama is in here for me.... been about a month since I've looked in and no clue... what's going on with ma boyz Kenny and mac?


From what ive gathered.

Mac has long gone, off doing his own thing, another journal completely I think?

Kenny after alot of swapping and changing decided to get some coaching, one person telling him what to do and when to do it, so no confusion of what to do.

Thats about the top and bottom of it I think?


----------



## flinty90

Dtlv74 said:


> So can someone sum up what the drama is in here for me.... been about a month since I've looked in and no clue... what's going on with ma boyz Kenny and mac?


OK basically

Mac went his own way (getting smaller each week)

Kenny went one way, then another , then another and then back to first way, then another , then another

fatstuff called me out on not achieving anything

ewen called me a kn0b and told me im a joke

Fatstuff laughed

kenny woke up and realised his journal had been getting some action

someone asked about some money

i said i would dontate my part of the deal to some worthy cause at christmas

then Luther polls in looking skinny

ewen insulted luther

luther insulted ewen back

DLTV wakes up and thinks whats goin off

i make a post explaining it very briefly and probably wrong in a loser kind of fashion lol


----------



## luther1

Dtlv74 said:


> So can someone sum up what the drama is in here for me.... been about a month since I've looked in and no clue... what's going on with ma boyz Kenny and mac?


Pop in again in 6 months and it'll be exactly the same


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> well expletive fcuked off to another forum. i might give my donation to someone at christmas from here that i think has made the most consistent gains this year !!!
> 
> just to show i was in this for the long term !! but to be fair this never got underway really


That would be a top gesture!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Pop in again in 6 months and it'll be exactly the same


except it will be closed and kenny is starting his own journal... Personally im loking forward to it as i think he will do well


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> That would be a top gesture!


mate i am a man of my word. i will donate it some way or another !! i really did want to see kenny and mac sort this out though but it seems like it was a bridge too far !!


----------



## luther1

The way things are going with flintys weight loss,he'll have to give the money to himself


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> Pop in again in 6 months i`ll be exactly the same weak skinny fcuker i am today


same as mac and kenny then :lol:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> The way things are going with flintys weight loss,he'll have to give the money to himself


shhhhhhhhhhhhh i wasnt going to tell anyone how fcukin hardcore i am and how good i look and how awesome i really am at this stuff ... :whistling:


----------



## Milky

You girls still at it then ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> You girls still at it then ?


LOL i like your stick milky . poke it again poke it again


----------



## dtlv

flinty90 said:


> OK basically
> 
> Mac went his own way (getting smaller each week)
> 
> Kenny went one way, then another , then another and then back to first way, then another , then another
> 
> fatstuff called me out on not achieving anything
> 
> ewen called me a kn0b and told me im a joke
> 
> Fatstuff laughed
> 
> kenny woke up and realised his journal had been getting some action
> 
> someone asked about some money
> 
> i said i would dontate my part of the deal to some worthy cause at christmas
> 
> then Luther polls in looking skinny
> 
> ewen insulted luther
> 
> luther insulted ewen back
> 
> DLTV wakes up and thinks whats goin off
> 
> i make a post explaining it very briefly and probably wrong in a loser kind of fashion lol


 :lol: Thanks flinty, sounds about right from what I can gather... kenny and mac, love you guys... you both need to find some consistency and some patience though, is the main thing that's missing... get that and over time it'll all fall into place.


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhh i wasnt going to tell anyone how fcukin hardcore i am and how good i look and how awesome i really am at this stuff ... :whistling:


you dont need to its visable in all 9 million pages of your `journal` :lol:


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> mate i am a man of my word. i will donate it some way or another !! i really did want to see kenny and mac sort this out though but it seems like it was a bridge too far !!


I think it is a great idea. You could setup your own competition asking people to participate. Criteria would have to be set that they have been training most of the year and could also supply before pictures as proof etc... Would be quite interesting and competitive as the year came to a close and you had to make a decision!


----------



## Kennyken

Why is everyone saying I'm not trying? Ive f.ucking been training the same routine for about 8 months.

That hasn't changed. Diets getting better. I said from the start that I wanted to bulk. But people keep saying I changed my mind???? I might of said I wanted to be leaner but who doesn't.

So what's everyones problem?

Oh and ewan you might be strong but your bald and old


----------



## MRSTRONG

tyramhall said:


> I think it is a great idea. You could setup your own competition asking people to participate. Criteria would have to be set that they have been training most of the year and could also supply before pictures as proof etc... Would be quite interesting and competitive as the year came to a close and you had to make a decision!


ill put my money on who goes backwards the most , mac is clear fave :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Why is everyone saying I'm not trying? Ive f.ucking been training the same routine for about 8 months.
> 
> That hasn't changed. Diets getting better. I said from the start that I wanted to bulk. But people keep saying I changed my mind???? I might of said I wanted to be leaner but who doesn't.
> 
> So what's everyones problem?
> 
> Oh and ewan you might be strong but your bald and old


 Welll mate we pulling your leg, glad you have been doing the same thing for 8 months bro .. i for one stand corrected if thats the case.. and im glad its working for you x


----------



## dtlv

Mac and Kenny... have you guys posted starting stats and current stats?

Not to have a pop at either of you, or to call one out against the other, just genuinely interested in how you guys have got on.


----------



## tyramhall

ewen said:


> ill put my money on who goes backwards the most , mac is clear fave :whistling:


To be honest it might be quite good again to get a lot of people posting in a competition journal again similar to those in the new year. If im honest flinty shouldnt really be giving anybody a money prize but what you could do is donate your money to the winners choice of charity?? I know id be up for a competition again as no doubt would a few others!


----------



## flinty90

Dtlv74 said:


> Mac and Kenny... have you guys posted starting stats and current stats?
> 
> Not to have a pop at either of you, or to call one out against the other, just genuinely interested in how you guys have got on.


(GULP)


----------



## MRSTRONG

tyramhall said:


> To be honest it might be quite good again to get a lot of people posting in a competition journal again similar to those in the new year. If im honest flinty shouldnt really be giving anybody a money prize but what you could do is donate your money to the winners choice of charity?? I know id be up for a competition again as no doubt would a few others!


funny enough i started such a comp :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kennyken said:


> Why is everyone saying I'm not trying? Ive f.ucking been training the same routine for about 8 months.
> 
> That hasn't changed. Diets getting better. I said from the start that I wanted to bulk. But people keep saying I changed my mind???? I might of said I wanted to be leaner but who doesn't.
> 
> So what's everyones problem?
> 
> Oh and ewan you might be strong but your bald and old


haha i shave and im younger than you , you slacker 

nogains


----------



## tyramhall

ewen said:


> funny enough i started such a comp :lol:


Flinty could start a new one!


----------



## MURPHYZ

drug fuelled competition ?


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Flinty could start a new one!


i did lol this journal was all about a competition Mac and kenny were vetted before we started as 2 people with the similair goals and wanting results, so i started this comp for that exact reason !!!

to be fair the only comp im going to do next time will involve myself versus someone of similair goals and size etc to me .. that way i know it will continue and it will benefit me aswell as i try to punish my competition into the ground


----------



## Kennyken

Ok in 6 months of not constant training

I have gone from 15st to 16st

I have added 40kg to my bench

50kg to my deadlift.

I have lost 3 percent bf


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i did lol this journal was all about a competition Mac and kenny were vetted before we started as 2 people with the similair goals and wanting results, so i started this comp for that exact reason !!!
> 
> to be fair the only comp im going to do next time will involve myself versus someone of similair goals and size etc to me .. that way i know it will continue and it will benefit me aswell as i try to punish my competition into the ground


Giant haystacks would be a good match


----------



## TG123

Kennyken said:


> Ok in 6 months of not constant training
> 
> I have gone from 15st to 16st
> 
> I have added 40kg to my bench
> 
> 50kg to my deadlift.
> 
> I have lost 3 percent bf


pics?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Giant haystacks would be a good match


well he is dead


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kennyken said:


> Ok in 6 months of not constant training
> 
> I have gone from 15st to 16st
> 
> I have added 40kg to my bench
> 
> 50kg to my deadlift.
> 
> I have lost 3 percent bf


provide evidence or nogains


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> Giant haystacks would be a good match


or butterbean :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> or butterbean :whistling:


come on now ffs were taking the p1ss i said my similair size not fcukin skinny cnuts lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well he is dead


You're in with a chance then


----------



## flinty90

ok Ewen how long are you doing before your thinking of hitting the budgie smugglers mate ?? maybe we could have a proper face off comp if you did have an inclination of hitting some poses ???


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> come on now ffs were taking the p1ss i said my similair size not fcukin skinny cnuts lol


how about this guy he`s similar ...


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> ok Ewen how long are you doing before your thinking of hitting the budgie smugglers mate ?? maybe we could have a proper face off comp if you did have an inclination of hitting some poses ???


Love it when somebody gets called out. Takes me back in the day to watching WWF saturday night raw!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> ok Ewen how long are you doing before your thinking of hitting the budgie smugglers mate ?? maybe we could have a proper face off comp if you did have an inclination of hitting some poses ???


this is something thats popped up a few times recently we got a few guys competing from my gym so its been at the front of my mind however my training for strongman is going very well right now and ive got kg targets i want to hit first but i do need to even out my massive bulk :lol:

i would think though that its more likely to be a few years yet .

unless i fancy a 16 weeker aiming for a holiday .


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Love it when somebody gets called out. Takes me back in the day to watching WWF saturday night raw!


Not calling him out mate i knew ewen was maybe thinking about changing direction at some point but we are totally in different modes at the minute thats why i was askin.

no doubt though he would be a great person to hav pushing me or anyone in a competition


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> Not calling him out mate i knew ewen was maybe thinking about changing direction at some point but we are totally in different modes at the minute thats why i was askin.
> 
> no doubt though he would be a great person to hav pushing me or anyone in a competition


Im only joking mate. Be great to follow it though!


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Im only joking mate. Be great to follow it though!


definitely , but as i thought Ewen has other prey in his sights at minute, i will post up a thread asking for competitors to see if there interested in an all out body comp challenge with me from when i get back off holiday to christmas !!!not a cult or a bulk just a outright composition change comp see if we can push each other ...


----------



## MURPHYZ

why dont you take on someone from the opposite end of the spectrum i.e skinny and small, would get to see 2 different styles of training and diet that way, or maybe I'm just a cnut amd need to shut me hole now.


----------



## MRSTRONG

refine the details i might be interested ...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breeny said:


> why dont you take on someone from the opposite end of the spectrum i.e skinny and small, would get to see 2 different styles of training and diet that way, or maybe I'm just a cnut amd need to shut me hole now.


so you fancy a go then :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> why dont you take on someone from the opposite end of the spectrum i.e skinny and small, would get to see 2 different styles of training and diet that way, or maybe I'm just a cnut amd need to shut me hole now.


would be good to see differences mate but i feel that someone really lean will always look better IN A PICTURE than someone like me that is coming down .. as they will always have definition of anything, whereas in real life if i stand at side of leaner guys i look like i have gained a lot more size than they have,, its hard from a picture if your not coming from similair size and direction !!! maybe im wrong


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> definitely , but as i thought Ewen has other prey in his sights at minute, i will post up a thread asking for competitors to see if there interested in an all out body comp challenge with me from when i get back off holiday to christmas !!!not a cult or a bulk just a outright composition change comp see if we can push each other ...


If nobody takes you up sort a group comp for any shape and size. Ideally regular posters so atleast you know people will stick to it. Id defo be up for it! It would be just what i and others need on the lead up to xmas.


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> would be good to see differences mate but i feel that someone really lean will always look better IN A PICTURE than someone like me that is coming down .. as they will always have definition of anything, whereas in real life if i stand at side of leaner guys i look like i have gained a lot more size than they have,, its hard from a picture if your not coming from similair size and direction !!! maybe im wrong


no your right , many skinny guys parade around like they have achieved greatness when actually they are just skinny .


----------



## MURPHYZ

ewen said:


> so you fancy a go then :whistling:


don't see why I couldn't m8, but after seeing Flinty's last post he's after someone similar to himself, I just thought it might be interesting to see 2 different perspectives.


----------



## tyramhall

ewen said:


> no your right , many skinny guys parade around like they have achieved greatness when actually they are just skinny .


Could have a minimum weight of 14st or something?


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> don't see why I couldn't m8, but after seeing Flinty's last post he's after someone similar to himself, I just thought it might be interesting to see 2 different perspectives.


what size and frame are you breenster ??


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Could have a minimum weight of 14st or something?


to be fair if kenny gets any bigger he will be a perfect contender lol he is only 6 pounds lighter than me now ...


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> what size and frame are you breenster ??


I'm small m8, thought you'd seen my crappy journal m8.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breeny said:


> don't see why I couldn't m8, but after seeing Flinty's last post he's after someone similar to himself, I just thought it might be interesting to see 2 different perspectives.


how about you and tyramhall ?

both of you post your stats see if they are similar ?


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> I'm small m8, thought you'd seen my crappy journal m8.


i read so many bro sorry i will have another look !!!


----------



## Kennyken

Il take you on flinty! !


----------



## tyramhall

ewen said:


> how about you and tyramhall ?
> 
> both of you post your stats see if they are similar ?


I started off this year at over 16st and have lost between 2-3st. Have a medium build overall and am 6ft tall. Im looking to cut still then tone up.


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> I started off this year at over 16st and have lost between 2-3st. Have a medium build overall and am 6ft tall. Im looking to cut still then tone up.


Breeny is about 12 stone plus i think !! and he looks tall ish


----------



## MURPHYZ

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/179464-breenys-lightweight-journal-sorts.html

my pics are in here, I'm not tall m8, I'm 5,8.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/179464-breenys-lightweight-journal-sorts.html
> 
> my pics are in here, I'm not tall m8, I'm 5,8.


ahh ok mate you look taller


----------



## MRSTRONG

this could be a good match .


----------



## Kennyken

I'm 5.11 and 16st. 23%bf


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> this could be a good match .


what me and kenny lolo


----------



## tyramhall

If im honest im not fussed if others are similar in size or have different goals to me. Think it would be great to do a competition again on here again with a few people and then get some jusges to decide who has made the most impressive changes. Worked a treat last time and some how i managed to win it lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ

tyramhall said:


> If im honest im not fussed if others are similar in size or have different goals to me. Think it would be great to do a competition again on here again with a few people and then get some jusges to decide who has made the most impressive changes. Worked a treat last time and some how i managed to win it lol!


you won m8 cos you deserved to win. you done well in that comp.


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> what me and kenny lolo


haha yeah if money involved although he might as well give you it now lol


----------



## tyramhall

Breeny said:


> you won m8 cos you deserved to win. you done well in that comp.


Cheers mate. Thought everybody that stayed to the end did great!


----------



## Kennyken

Me and flinty have always had a love hate relationship

Prob doesn't help that his my dad either


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> I'm 5.11 and 16st. 23%bf


ok kenny im 5 ft 10 16 stone 7 pounds about 90 % bf lol... but to be fair if you keep bulking till i come back off holiday on 4th sept then you will be about my weight too.. we can get some starting pics and get a sole journal for our comp. im willing to keep my £100 prize money in there wether you win it or i keep my money if i win it....

it will be a comp for just outright body transformation not for weight loss or bulk just who looks the best at the end and it will run until new years day ???? what you reckon bro ??


----------



## Kennyken

flinty90 said:


> ok kenny im 5 ft 10 16 stone 7 pounds about 90 % bf lol... but to be fair if you keep bulking till i come back off holiday on 4th sept then you will be about my weight too.. we can get some starting pics and get a sole journal for our comp. im willing to keep my £100 prize money in there wether you win it or i keep my money if i win it....
> 
> it will be a comp for just outright body transformation not for weight loss or bulk just who looks the best at the end and it will run until new years day ???? what you reckon bro ??


Who looks the best is very opinionated tho isn't it.

Judging can be very biased depending who is friends with who etc


----------



## MURPHYZ

ewen can judge it, he can't stand either of you.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Who looks the best is very opinionated tho isn't it.
> 
> Judging can be very biased depending who is friends with who etc


i agree but how else do you jusdge this ??? we can have a few judges to give there opinions and at end of day im not going to get into the he is better frineds with you than me b0llox mate im going to look that good i will blow you out the water and it will be undeniable .. oh yeah forgot if im in comp with you i hate you until were done lol


----------



## tyramhall

Kennyken said:


> Who looks the best is very opinionated tho isn't it.
> 
> Judging can be very biased depending who is friends with who etc


As long as your not doing it for the money then in theory it doesnt matter who judges it. as long as you give 100% until the end and you like the way your body is looking then you are a winner in your own right money or not!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kennyken said:


> Who looks the best is very opinionated tho isn't it.
> 
> Judging can be very biased depending who is friends with who etc


ask the mod team they dont discriminate .


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> As long as your not doing it for the money then in theory it doesnt matter who judges it. as long as you give 100% until the end and you like the way your body is looking then you are a winner in your own right money or not!


he isnt putting any money up lol im the only one putting money up mate if he wins i will pay him the money from this comp if i win i pay him nothing but a compliment for finishing


----------



## MRSTRONG

so we have flinty versus nogains and breeny versus tommy hall or whatever his names is


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> so we have flinty versus nogains and breeny versus tommy hall or whatever his names is


waiting for kenny to make his mind up pmsl maybe i should as for competitors after all lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> waiting for kenny to make his mind up pmsl maybe i should as for competitors after all lol


haha watch him try get out of it again .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> haha watch him try get out of it again .


hey you were defending him earlier pmsl !!!


----------



## Kennyken

Bring it cnut faces


----------



## MURPHYZ

ewen said:


> so we have flinty versus nogains and breeny versus tommy hall or whatever his names is


I'll go for that if Tyram's up for it.


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> I'll go for that if Tyram's up for it.


awesome bro !!!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> he isnt putting any money up lol im the only one putting money up mate if he wins i will pay him the money from this comp if i win i pay him nothing but a compliment for finishing


Yeah i get that. I meant that winning the money off you is irrelevant. As long as his body is transforming as he wants it to then he shouldnt be too concerned who judges.

Either way, im sure you'll both do well. I can see kenny really stepping it up a gear now.


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Bring it cnut faces


dont get aggressive im scared now lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> hey you were defending him earlier pmsl !!!


lol he called me bald and old so i want you to whoop his skinny fat weak indecisive ass .


----------



## tyramhall

Breeny said:


> I'll go for that if Tyram's up for it.


Yeah i will do mate. My name is paul btw lmao!

You ok to setup the thread and then we can add pictures, stats and goals etc...???

Ill aim to post every day with diet, training etc... but would only prefer to post before and after pics. I was tempted to post progress pics last time but the thought of looking $hite put me off incase it set me back.

You can post progress pics tho lol!


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> lol he called me bald and old so i want you to whoop his skinny fat weak indecisive ass .


you can be my prep guy lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

tyramhall said:


> Yeah i get that. I meant that winning the money off you is irrelevant. As long as his body is transforming as he wants it to then he shouldnt be too concerned who judges.
> 
> Either way, im sure you'll both do well. I can see kenny really stepping it up a gear now.


yeah he`s got an a4 notepad full of questions now :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

This is what Tyram will be up against if he's game.


----------



## flinty90

tyramhall said:


> Yeah i will do mate. My name is paul btw lmao!
> 
> You ok to setup the thread and then we can add pictures, stats and goals etc...???
> 
> Ill aim to post every day with diet, training etc... but would only prefer to post before and after pics. I was tempted to post progress pics last time but the thought of looking $hite put me off incase it set me back.
> 
> You can post progress pics tho lol!


you can start yours tomorrow aswell .. obviously me and kenny could start but im off on holiday on friday , unless kenny wants to start tomorrow anyway ??


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breeny said:


> View attachment 92098
> 
> 
> This is what Tyram will be up against if he's game.


looking hench brah how long did it take you to get that stacked


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> looking hench brah how long did it take you to get that stacked


12 months pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> you can be my prep guy lol


haha only if you want to lift stones and eat doughnuts between sets lol


----------



## MURPHYZ

tyramhall said:


> Yeah i will do mate. My name is paul btw lmao!
> 
> You ok to setup the thread and then we can add pictures, stats and goals etc...???
> 
> Ill aim to post every day with diet, training etc... but would only prefer to post before and after pics. I was tempted to post progress pics last time but the thought of looking $hite put me off incase it set me back.
> 
> You can post progress pics tho lol!


can do m8, are we going with a set of mandatory poses to start and finish,


----------



## MURPHYZ

ewen said:


> looking hench brah how long did it take you to get that stacked


Training consistently for 12 months my friend, I used to be bigger this was after my cut.


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> haha only if you want to lift stones and eat doughnuts between sets lol


sounds perfect bro.. send me a diet sheet and a few routines i think we should have this in the bag within 2 weeks pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breeny said:


> can do m8, are we going with a set of mandatory poses to start and finish,


might be an idea to log weight and arm/leg/waist size and the like also buy the same calipers off ebay there only cheap this will give indication of best body recomp .


----------



## tyramhall

Breeny said:


> can do m8, are we going with a set of mandatory poses to start and finish,


Happy days mate. Ill get the mrs to take some pics of me tomorrow


----------



## MURPHYZ

ewen said:


> might be an idea to log weight and arm/leg/waist size and the like also buy the same calipers off ebay there only cheap this will give indication of best body recomp .


got calipers here, so thats one box ticked so far. I'll get measurements and pics tomorrow.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breeny said:


> got calipers here, so thats one box ticked so far. I'll get measurements and pics tomorrow.


get pics of them up and a link to where T can buy them so all that can be the same is .


----------



## MURPHYZ

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Body-Fat-Tester-Calipers-With-Manual-Body-Fat-Charts-Fitness-Keep-Healthy-/330779959231?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Dieting_Slimming_ET&hash=item4d04059fbf#ht_2685wt_901

cheap and cheerful. :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall

Breeny said:


> got calipers here, so thats one box ticked so far. I'll get measurements and pics tomorrow.


Ive not got callipers. Just know im a fat cvnt still lol! Im happy to measure arms and stuff though.

To give it a competitive edge we could both transfer £20 to the same mod to keep hold of and whoever wins can either keep the cash or donate to charity? I know its only peanuts but just gives it that edge.

We can also makesure that the front overall body shot has the sun newspaper in shot to prove they are current pics. That way you cant accuse me of cheating when i start looking ripped lol!


----------



## flinty90

i think its a good idea that someone else makes the thread for each of our comps so one of the competitors cant get mardy and delete it all if they take the hump... its out of there control !!!


----------



## tyramhall

Breeny said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Body-Fat-Tester-Calipers-With-Manual-Body-Fat-Charts-Fitness-Keep-Healthy-/330779959231?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Dieting_Slimming_ET&hash=item4d04059fbf#ht_2685wt_901
> 
> cheap and cheerful. :thumb:


Ill get them bought tomorrow. When they arrive i can edit my original post to state bf%.


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> i think its a good idea that someone else makes the thread for each of our comps so one of the competitors cant get mardy and delete it all if they take the hump... its out of there control !!!


good idea m8, feel free to start. And me and T will add stats and pics soon as m8. Although I don't think were that childish tbh.


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> i think its a good idea that someone else makes the thread for each of our comps so one of the competitors cant get mardy and delete it all if they take the hump... its out of there control !!!


Yeah could be a good idea. It needs to ask other members not to post untill both competitors have got their opening post and pictures up


----------



## flinty90

Breeny said:


> good idea m8, feel free to start. And me and T will add stats and pics soon as m8. Although I don't think were that childish tbh.


OK you make one for me and kenny just a heading really and first post just type info to come i will do the same for you two now !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ

flinty90 said:


> OK you make one for me and kenny just a heading really and first post just type info to come i will do the same for you two now !!!


You got any preference for your title m8, like FLINTY90 vs KENNYKEN the battle begins, or summin like that.


----------



## Thatcca

Well it's good to know that me replacing Mac in this competition back in April and posting in this thread for the past 4 months wasn't a complete waste of time then ....


----------



## TELBOR

Thatcca said:


> Well it's good to know that me replacing Mac in this competition back in April and posting in this thread for the past 4 months wasn't a complete waste of time then ....


Tbh mate, I think the biggest battle was Kenny and himself!!

Your posts are detailed very well, start your own thread to carry it on


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> Well it's good to know that me replacing Mac in this competition back in April and posting in this thread for the past 4 months wasn't a complete waste of time then ....


if your gaining bro why was it wasted effort ?? people are thinking wrong about all this...


----------



## Kennyken

R0BR0ID said:


> Tbh mate, I think the biggest battle was Kenny and himself!!
> 
> Your posts are detailed very well, start your own thread to carry it on


Thanks mate


----------



## Thatcca

R0BR0ID said:


> Tbh mate, I think the biggest battle was Kenny and himself!!
> 
> Your posts are detailed very well, start your own thread to carry it on





flinty90 said:


> if your gaining bro why was it wasted effort ?? people are thinking wrong about all this...


Although my comment is sarcastic ha, it's also genuine. I only joined up to help keep Kenny going and in a way it worked as I think he would've have bailed months ago otherwise. It's gotten him this far and now hopefully with El Toro mentoring him and starting a fresh competition with you Flinty, it will be the boost he needs.


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Thanks mate


Lol, you know what I mean ya lemon!

Mac was never a good person to be up against, waste of space and time for anyone to face in a comp!


----------



## flinty90

Thatcca said:


> Although my comment is sarcastic ha, it's also genuine. I only joined up to help keep Kenny going and in a way it worked as I think he would've have bailed months ago otherwise. It's gotten him this far and now hopefully with El Toro mentoring him and starting a fresh competition with you Flinty, it will be the boost he needs.


well bro we will see you need to start your own journal as you can do well pal...


----------



## Thatcca

I can see the title and first post now:

*Thatcca: Life after Kenny*

Well, Kenny has gone and done it, he's left for a bigger man. I feel that the only thing I can do now is to keep going with my training but as a solo effort.

Thanks for your support during this guys.

Ha


----------



## TELBOR

Thatcca said:


> I can see the title and first post now:
> 
> *Thatcca: Life after Kenny*


Do it !!


----------



## Thatcca

This week:


----------



## sonofmivie

Is this challenge still going lol


----------



## 1010AD

sonofmivie said:


> Is this challenge still going lol


No none off them are on here anymore


----------



## TELBOR

1010AD said:


> No none off them are on here anymore


Kenneth still posts


----------



## 1010AD

R0BLET said:


> Kenneth still posts


Had a feeling he still did but weren't sure. Does he post under same name


----------



## Kennyken

1010AD said:


> Had a feeling he still did but weren't sure. Does he post under same name


I do mate.


----------



## 1010AD

Kennyken said:


> I do mate.


Hey hey the man himself 

So how is training going after the days of KK v Mac


----------



## Kennyken

1010AD said:


> Hey hey the man himself
> 
> So how is training going after the days of KK v Mac


Alright mate thanks. Lots of injurys but still training Natty at the moment.


----------



## Kennyken




----------



## Kennyken

@1010AD


----------



## 1010AD

Kennyken said:


> Alright mate thanks. Lots of injurys but still training Natty at the moment.


Don't mention injurys to me, Ive been plaged with them over last year and start of this year slipped on the way to work pulling my shoulder which I thought till after 5 weeks it still weren't right and now found out I need physio.

Anyway looking good btw


----------



## Kennyken

1010AD said:


> Don't mention injurys to me, Ive been plaged with them over last year and start of this year slipped on the way to work pulling my shoulder which I thought till after 5 weeks it still weren't right and now found out I need physio.
> 
> Anyway looking good btw


Cheers mate. I'm still a fat cu.nt as I'm bulking. Ive always been large so not to bothered about abs At the moment.

I know the feeling with the injuries mate. Keep pulling my neck muscles when straining too


----------



## sonofmivie

Still looking miserable though Kenny lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kennyken said:


>


A face only a mother could love lol


----------



## Kennyken

sonofmivie said:


> Still looking miserable though Kenny lol


Thanks mate lol


----------



## Kennyken

Fatstuff said:


> A face only a mother could love lol


Are you flirting with me?


----------



## sonofmivie

looking like I'm going to be saying goodbye to that £70

:thumb:


----------



## Kennyken

sonofmivie said:


> looking like I'm going to be saying goodbye to that £70
> 
> :thumb:


Get a pic up mate


----------



## Kennyken

Or don't mate lol


----------



## sonofmivie

Lol will do


----------



## Kennyken

sonofmivie said:


> Lol will do


Today mate ?


----------



## sonofmivie

Na lol


----------



## Kennyken

sonofmivie said:


> Na lol


Today?


----------



## sonofmivie

Na lol


----------



## sonofmivie

Down the gym


----------

